# Knitting Tea Party 13 September '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 13 September 13

I hope you have all had a safe Friday the 13th  and that gigi has not been riding a scooter down the aisles of wally world. Lol

It is so good to be back  Im waiting for my sleep patterns to catch up with northwest Ohio  and hopefully some energy will return along with it.

Mini me and myself had a good time in Seattle and Olympia and we have some pictures to share as the week progresses. The weather cooperated  it only rained at night  shades of Camelot. It was good to see old friends and the city as well. I think I will stay nice and snug in northwest Ohio and avoid the traffic and noise.

Priscilla and I had a good time in Olympia  visited her grandchildren  went downtown for the labor day celebrations  watch the tug boat races (I really want a tug boat to live on)  and we went to a shop called wind on in  a delightful toy store with lots of wind up toys and little music makers  while we were there two teddy bears decided they wanted to come home with me and jumped into my bad  really surprised me. They were very well received by the rest of the bears when we got home.

The apartment is yellow  there is no way around it  yellow  very yellow. And I like it  very bright and cheerful. I am also pleased with the floor  most easy to clean and the rumba is doing its job every day. Heidi thinks the hair is going to be worse and I have to prove her wrong. Lol

All four cats took maybe five minutes to head into the house after I opened the door  you would have thought they had been grossly mistreated while I was gone  such weeping and wailing  they were not allowed in the house while I was gone  at all. I am out of cat food so have been borrowing from Gary on the qt. I best get into bed first and find my spot because hickory and the cats are soon in bed with me  they like the electric blanket. Oh yes  hickory is sporting a slash of yellow on her side and part of one ear. Lol

My first recipe reminds me of the dinner we had at Sweetwater Friday night  the first night of the knit-apalooza. Sue thought she wanted steak and it was the only place I could think of that served decent steak  and I am so glad she did. This is one of the dishes I ordered  the other was a stuffed mushroom. Who was sitting across the table from me  think she had this also. Personally speaking I think I would prefer plain browned butter on mine.

Bacon Wrapped Scallops with Chili Butter

Servings: 8 
Ingredients
2 pounds Large Scallops 
1/2 pound Bacon, Cut Into Thirds Or Halves 
1 stick Butter 
2 teaspoons Chili Powder 
Dash Of Cayenne
Preparation Instructions
Wrap bacon pieces around the outside of the scallops, then attach with a wooden skewer.
Cook in a 425 degree oven (on a drip pan) for 20 minutes, or until bacon is sizzling and brown
OR 
Cook under the broiler for 15 minutes, or until bacon is sizzling and brown
OR 
Grill until bacon is sizzling and brown.
Melt butter and stir in chili powder and cayenne. Drizzle over scallops before serving.

I know it is midseptember but I am cold and I am thinking of turning on the heat - I see no reason to be cold when one can be warm. It did not reach 60° today. What is it like on your side of the state carol? I really am not of a mood for cold weather to begin yet.

Baby Bentley has grown  he is 23 inches long already. He smiles so great  I was holding him this morning and all he could do was smile. Now if he would just sleep all night. Lol

Kitchners Flowers just delivered flowers for Alexis  wonder who they are from. Maybe there is a new boyfriend in the wind or the last one trying to win her back again  have no idea why she broke up with him  teenagers dont understand they are never going to find the perfect mate as they are not going to be the perfect mate either. She is watergirl for the tinora football team along with her bff Madison  they are about two hours away at a game so she wont see them until she gets home very late.

The next recipe is a ww friendly salad  might even go well with the scallops unless you think it is too much fish at one meal. I could eat the whole salad for a meal with some crusty bread on the side and a nice glass of a fume blonc (think that is spelled right).

Pan Roasted Salmon and Bread Salad

Eight 1-inch-thick slices of ciabatta* (from a 12-ounce loaf), cut into large chunks 
5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 pints grape tomatoes, halved 
2 large garlic cloves, minced 
2 tablespoons salted capers, rinsed and coarsely chopped 
1 lemon, halved lengthwise and very thinly sliced 
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 
2 pounds center-cut skinless salmon fillet, cut into 2-inch chunks

Preheat the oven to 450°.

In a large roasting pan, toss the ciabatta chunks with 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Roast for about 5 minutes, until the bread is lightly toasted.

In a large bowl, toss the tomato halves with the garlic, capers, lemon, parsley, crushed red pepper and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil; season with salt and pepper.

Stir the tomatoes into the toasted bread. Roast for 10 to 12 minutes, until the tomatoes begin to soften and break down.

Meanwhile, in the same bowl, toss the salmon with the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Nestle the salmon into the bread and tomatoes, spooning some of the tomatoes on top. Roast for about 6 minutes, until the salmon is just cooked through. Serve right away.

Ciabatta (Italian pronunciation: [tʃaˈbatta], literally slipper bread) is an Italian white bread made from wheat flour and yeast. Ciabatta is somewhat elongated, broad and flat and is baked in many variations.
A toasted sandwich made from small loaves of Ciabatta is known as a panino (plural panini).

Heidi saved all the papers for me so I have the crosswords from when I was gone  I am not doing well on Sundays. lol

Blessings and healing energy to all that need it.

Sam


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam,so glad you are back. We have all missed you.


----------



## flyty1n

Glad you are back. Was just a bit worried that perhaps you were too exhausted to do the Friday KAL.


----------



## Jacklou

Welcome back, Sam

Jacklou


----------



## PurpleFi

Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


----------



## KateB

Great to have you back Sam :thumbup: It sounds as though you had a good time and I'm glad you are pleased with your yellow abode! Love the recipes as usual, especially the salmon one, may try that on Sunday.


----------



## FranVan

Hello Sam and glad you started the tea party. Am sitting here drinking English Teatime and trying to get warm. Had the back door open all day. Was so nice but then it got quite cool. Recipes look so good. Glad you had a wonderful holiday. But it is nice to get back home.


----------



## FranVan

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


That looks lovely and so neat.


----------



## iamsam

jacklou - you must have popped in while I was gone - I am sure you were well welcomed but let me add my welcome also - so glad you joined us and we hope to see a lot of you.

sam



Jacklou said:


> Welcome back, Sam
> 
> Jacklou


----------



## PurpleFi

FranVan said:


> That looks lovely and so neat.


Thank you, we are pleased with it. We were helped by our tame baby robin. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

this is lovely purplefi - it will be beautiful as it fills in.

sam

I can just smell the odors as the scent blows into your house - isn't this bed in front of you moveable wall of windows?



PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


----------



## iamsam

it is really cool here also franvan - about ready to shut the front door and turn on the heat.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hello Sam and glad you started the tea party. Am sitting here drinking English Teatime and trying to get warm. Had the back door open all day. Was so nice but then it got quite cool. Recipes look so good. Glad you had a wonderful holiday. But it is nice to get back home.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> this is lovely purplefi - it will be beautiful as it fills in.
> 
> sam
> 
> I can just smell the odors as the scent blows into your house - isn't this bed in front of you moveable wall of windows?


Hi Sam, yes it is I can sit in my chair and look over the flower bed, we have a mixture of roses, lavender and diathus - all nice smelling plants and of course all shades of mauve, and purple.


----------



## Tessadele

Hi Sam, so good to have you back although I can't say I missed you more than I did everyone else as I've been away myself, playing Girl Guides with my Trefoil group. I've been back a couple of days, lying in bed with a sore mouth & trying to catch up on lost sleep. Didn't really have to try, it just came naturally. Lol. The mouth is better now, well, at least I can get my teeth back in. Now you know why I've been hiding in bed!!
I bet your furry friends are pleased to have you back I'm sure they'll keep you warm now the weather is colder. It's colder here too,the trees are turning brown & it's autumn, all in the space of a week.

Tessa

The bacon wrapped scallops sound delicious, but I'll swap the chilli for the juice of a lemon & see how that goes, thanks.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh maybe page 1 this week - I posted a couple of replies on last weeks KTP but probably nothing major. I am going to start at the top of page one and try to stay in the loop this week!!! love - AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very pretty....



PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome home Sam - the girls did a great job, but we are so happy you are back safe and sound!! Purple your flower bed is perfect!!! I have one bed in the back that has all my bulbs and hollyhocks in it. I am determined to get it cleaned out and some new tulips planted this weekend - I have a huge tub of Hollyhock seeds that need to go in to. This afternoon I am going to hose down the patios and furniture - Alan says everything is wet enough.... but I have spidey webs and mud so I would like to do a little tidying. Our weather is finally drying out and cooling down! Alan managed a little tractor time yesterday... I will post some pictures this weekend. Healing and calming thoughts to all - Happy Friday the 13th to the USA.... Be safe Julie and hugs to Gwen. luv-AZ


----------



## Patches39

Sam, so glad your back, missed you, :-D recipes look good, will be having them this week, have everything in the house. :thumbup: looking forward to the pictures .


----------



## Ezenby

Oh shoot !!! Posted on last weeks ending page. Have a similar experience like what Gwenie is getting from the insurance company. So I will paste it here on the new link....


Been away for many weeks but still reading most pages of the KTP. Wanted to drop in here ...surgery and insurance. I have a feeling our health care is changing drastically. Two issues have come up with my insurance and my DH insurance. I went for a mammogram this week and unexpected paper work was involved due to I am Medicare. Medicare now needs the provider to give documentation that I need mammos more often than Medicare will pay for. Since it is due to breast cancer review.... and ordered by an oncologist...they will pay. But now it has to be validated.

The other issue is with my DHs heart specialist needing test. The provider has ask for insurance approval to cover. Seems like the insurance is balking. Is this where we are headed with the new health plan? Feels like a review by a death panel. I know this topic is volatile to some because it is tied to politics.....but what is going on???? Several of my friends have encountered the same issue. Makes me feel less valued as a senior citizen. Gwenie you are not a senior citizen so maybe this is going to be the routine.

Julie....how I feel for you. Prayers going to you. Dreamweaver in my prayers also. Angels looking over all the KTP family.


jknappva wrote:
Oh, Gwenie!! You have my complete sympathy....dealing with insurance companies is a major pain in the butt. I hate that they have control of our health. Perhaps you should do as my daughter did when she was getting the run-around from her ins. company about her wheelchair....
THREATEN TO CALL THE INSURANCE BOARD IN YOUR STATE! When she did that, she got almost immediate action!
Hugs,
Junek

Ezenby


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


Lovely, :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> Welcome home Sam - the girls did a great job, but we are so happy you are back safe and sound!! Purple your flower bed is perfect!!! I have one bed in the back that has all my bulbs and hollyhocks in it. I am determined to get it cleaned out and some new tulips planted this weekend - I have a huge tub of Hollyhock seeds that need to go in to. This afternoon I am going to hose down the patios and furniture - Alan says everything is wet enough.... but I have spidey webs and mud so I would like to do a little tidying. Our weather is finally drying out and cooling down! Alan managed a little tractor time yesterday... I will post some pictures this weekend. Healing and calming thoughts to all - Happy Friday the 13th to the USA.... Be safe Julie and hugs to Gwen. luv-AZ


Your flower bed sounds lovely. I have just put a few snowdrop bulbs in so far, but I want to get some iris reticula and small narcisus. It has been pouring with rain here nearly all day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, :-D


Hi Patches,
Thank you. Just had a pm from London Girl, she took Miss Pam and her DH to Dover Castle today and they had a lovely, if somewhat wet, time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now. I'll try to pop in in the morning, but if I don't make it I'll catch you all in the evening. Night night

Peace, health and calm to all who need them. Hugs xx


----------



## Ezenby

done because I was trying to post picture...


----------



## Ezenby

Sam....enjoyed your travels to the west coast. The salmon fixings sound interesting....and I have all the ingredients.
The KTP group has been hit hard with illness and trying matters. Home, family and DH needs keep me very busy. I do read here as often as possible.


Purple...I long for flowers and a bed of herbs. Guess I will just enjoy looking at your garden. Our soil is not good for growing. Long ago I did raised beds but gave up. When I go to town I stop first at a wonderful farm to purchase my fresh vegies. Its corn time and DH loves corn on the cob. I made Gwenie slow cooker apples and some bread and butter pickles.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Hi Sam, so good to have you back although I can't say I missed you more than I did everyone else as I've been away myself, playing Girl Guides with my Trefoil group. I've been back a couple of days, lying in bed with a sore mouth & trying to catch up on lost sleep. Didn't really have to try, it just came naturally. Lol. The mouth is better now, well, at least I can get my teeth back in. Now you know why I've been hiding in bed!!
> I bet your furry friends are pleased to have you back I'm sure they'll keep you warm now the weather is colder. It's colder here too,the trees are turning brown & it's autumn, all in the space of a week.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> The bacon wrapped scallops sound delicious, but I'll swap the chilli for the juice of a lemon & see how that goes, thanks.


Glad to see your feeling better. :thumbup: The leave shave been turning here for the past couple weeks. Much slower than last year though. Have been taking photos of my tree out front to see how long it will take before there are no more leaves.


----------



## FranVan

I wanted to thank the ladies that filled in when Sam was away. They were very gracious and we had lively conversations. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am finally done with canning. I mean it this time. Lol my nephew found more cucumbers and I made dill pickles for us.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam! That scallop recipe is perfect for Bob - he loves scallops. When we get them for him, I usually get shrimp or sometimes swordfish for me. We'll be shopping tomorrow - maybe seafood for dinner tomorrow!YUM!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Railyn

Welcome back Sam. Wish I could have been in your pocket. I grew up in N. California and DH is from Portland, OR so we like the Pacific Northwest. would love to live there. Many of the extended family live in the area. 
I gaveup TV soaps several years ago and now I am finding that TP is every bit as interesting as soups only the stories are true. Hopefully Julie and Fale will get the family problems put to rest. What a stressful way to live.
Prayers are with you. Also the rest of the "crew" who see to mave many aches and pains. Pray for peace and healing.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Hey,there, Sam. I've missed you and looked for you all afternoon. Hope your body soon realizes you're back in Ohio and not still on the Coast!!
I know the bears were greeted warmly. As you were greeted by the cats and Hickory!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


Looks lovely. Hope it gets just enough rain!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> Sam....enjoyed your travels to the west coast. The salmon fixings sound interesting....and I have all the ingredients.
> The KTP group has been hit hard with illness and trying matters. Home, family and DH needs keep me very busy. I do read here as often as possible.
> 
> Purple...I long for flowers and a bed of herbs. Guess I will just enjoy looking at your garden. Our soil is not good for growing. Long ago I did raised beds but gave up. When I go to town I stop first at a wonderful farm to purchase my fresh vegies. Its corn time and DH loves corn on the cob. I made Gwenie slow cooker apples and some bread and butter pickles.


Those look delicious!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to see your feeling better. :thumbup: The leave shave been turning here for the past couple weeks. Much slower than last year though. Have been taking photos of my tree out front to see how long it will take before there are no more leaves.


Here on the coast of VA, our leaves won't start turning color until the very end of Oct. and sometimes it's the first of Nov. So we have a while to go!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


What a wonderful way to celebrte their 55th anniversary!!
You are so lucky to still have your parents and to live nearby!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Not so lovely at the moment - but it can be in the spring and summer. We have had over 2" of rain in the last couple of weeks and this is very late in the season for us.


PurpleFi said:


> Your flower bed sounds lovely. I have just put a few snowdrop bulbs in so far, but I want to get some iris reticula and small narcisus. It has been pouring with rain here nearly all day.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to see your feeling better. :thumbup: The leave shave been turning here for the past couple weeks. Much slower than last year though. Have been taking photos of my tree out front to see how long it will take before there are no more leaves.


We have a long way to go before the trees are bare, but it's really surprising how early the nights are closing in. I won't be seeing any more little bats (pipistrelles) flying madly round my back garden till next yr. Sad, they are so batty they make me laugh! We waited so long for the sunshine to come it seems cruel to lose it so quickly.
Hope all the GK's are well & happy, my GGD is 2yrs old now, doesn't time fly by when you're having fun?

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great picture!!!!!!!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


----------



## martina

Glad you had a great time Sam. Thanks for the salmon recipe, I love salmon and also ciabatta so the two together sound great. I will pass the scallops one on to my sons as they both like them. 
Hope Gwenie and Julie get their problems sorted. Take care all, from a wet and windy Devon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Julie....how I feel for you. Prayers going to you. Dreamweaver in my prayers also. Angels looking over all the KTP family.
> Ezenby


Hopefully we are on a path to discussion rather than confrontation.

Rookie! has there been an further word from Jynx' DH?

(edit) I am wondering if we could put my problems to rest? We have started a new week, and it would be good for me to concentrate on the positive- I may go back to lurking for a bit- rather than dragging on about what should go in to the past.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 13 September 13
> 
> I hope you have all had a safe Friday the 13th  and that gigi has not been riding a scooter down the aisles of wally world. Lol
> 
> Had a pretty good day. Friday the 13th is one of my favorite days.
> The receipts sound good I will be trying both.
> Glad to have you back.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> We have a long way to go before the trees are bare, but it's really surprising how early the nights are closing in. I won't be seeing any more little bats (pipistrelles) flying madly round my back garden till next yr. Sad, they are so batty they make me laugh! We waited so long for the sunshine to come it seems cruel to lose it so quickly.
> Hope all the GK's are well & happy, my GGD is 2yrs old now, doesn't time fly by when you're having fun?
> 
> Tessa


We still have lots of leaves on the trees for now. Usually about the end of the September we get winds, then the leaves seem to vanish rather quickly. The apples that are left are ripening nicely with the cooler nights. My bramely had two little apples this year. It was just a sapling so I wan't expecting any. 
The GKs are doing very good enjoying school. Seth is the only one not in school this year. He loves his sword doesn't let anyone else use it. 
I will miss the bats when they hibernate it is neat to watch them fly around over the pond.


----------



## iamsam

good that you mouth is getting better - always feeks better when the teeth are in place.

I agree with you on the chili sauce - that is why I opted of browned butter - lemon is also a good choice. the older I get the less I like "hot" things.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Hi Sam, so good to have you back although I can't say I missed you more than I did everyone else as I've been away myself, playing Girl Guides with my Trefoil group. I've been back a couple of days, lying in bed with a sore mouth & trying to catch up on lost sleep. Didn't really have to try, it just came naturally. Lol. The mouth is better now, well, at least I can get my teeth back in. Now you know why I've been hiding in bed!!
> I bet your furry friends are pleased to have you back I'm sure they'll keep you warm now the weather is colder. It's colder here too,the trees are turning brown & it's autumn, all in the space of a week.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> The bacon wrapped scallops sound delicious, but I'll swap the chilli for the juice of a lemon & see how that goes, thanks.


----------



## iamsam

me too azsticks - I totally feel out of the loop.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh maybe page 1 this week - I posted a couple of replies on last weeks KTP but probably nothing major. I am going to start at the top of page one and try to stay in the loop this week!!! love - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


Love love love your new garden. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am sure all will have a good time.


----------



## iamsam

I worry about what is going to happen with obamacare - I think we need a nationwide insurance plan - Canada and 
Great Britain have one - I too don't want to start a heavy discussion - but it is a worry.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Oh shoot !!! Posted on last weeks ending page. Have a similar experience like what Gwenie is getting from the insurance company. So I will paste it here on the new link....
> 
> Been away for many weeks but still reading most pages of the KTP. Wanted to drop in here ...surgery and insurance. I have a feeling our health care is changing drastically. Two issues have come up with my insurance and my DH insurance. I went for a mammogram this week and unexpected paper work was involved due to I am Medicare. Medicare now needs the provider to give documentation that I need mammos more often than Medicare will pay for. Since it is due to breast cancer review.... and ordered by an oncologist...they will pay. But now it has to be validated.
> 
> The other issue is with my DHs heart specialist needing test. The provider has ask for insurance approval to cover. Seems like the insurance is balking. Is this where we are headed with the new health plan? Feels like a review by a death panel. I know this topic is volatile to some because it is tied to politics.....but what is going on???? Several of my friends have encountered the same issue. Makes me feel less valued as a senior citizen. Gwenie you are not a senior citizen so maybe this is going to be the routine.
> 
> Julie....how I feel for you. Prayers going to you. Dreamweaver in my prayers also. Angels looking over all the KTP family.
> 
> jknappva wrote:
> Oh, Gwenie!! You have my complete sympathy....dealing with insurance companies is a major pain in the butt. I hate that they have control of our health. Perhaps you should do as my daughter did when she was getting the run-around from her ins. company about her wheelchair....
> THREATEN TO CALL THE INSURANCE BOARD IN YOUR STATE! When she did that, she got almost immediate action!
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> Ezenby


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ezenby I must let you know I am a senior citizen...I hate the way insurance is changing also. Now I don't yet qualify for Medicare but even the private insurance is ridiculous. I truly believe they were either lying or don't know the difference between their a** and a hole in the ground! Either way I will NOT have the surgery Monday and it will be the end of September at the soonest. Really aggravated which I know doesn't do me any good either.


Ezenby said:


> Oh shoot !!! Posted on last weeks ending page. Have a similar experience like what Gwenie is getting from the insurance company. So I will paste it here on the new link....
> 
> Been away for many weeks but still reading most pages of the KTP. Wanted to drop in here ...surgery and insurance. I have a feeling our health care is changing drastically. Two issues have come up with my insurance and my DH insurance. I went for a mammogram this week and unexpected paper work was involved due to I am Medicare. Medicare now needs the provider to give documentation that I need mammos more often than Medicare will pay for. Since it is due to breast cancer review.... and ordered by an oncologist...they will pay. But now it has to be validated.
> 
> The other issue is with my DHs heart specialist needing test. The provider has ask for insurance approval to cover. Seems like the insurance is balking. Is this where we are headed with the new health plan? Feels like a review by a death panel. I know this topic is volatile to some because it is tied to politics.....but what is going on???? Several of my friends have encountered the same issue. Makes me feel less valued as a senior citizen. Gwenie you are not a senior citizen so maybe this is going to be the routine.


----------



## Spider

Trying to catch up, welcome back Sam. The recipes sound great and I am sure the cats are glad you are back and they are back into their routine.
Purple, love the new garden, will be so pretty when they all bloom.
The 55 anniver. Party looked and sounded like a fun day.
Gwen, I am soooo sorry about the delay. So frustrating. 
Gagesmom, good luck getting the offer.
Julie, peace to you.
Everyone else, I have been reading and trying to catch up from being off all day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your pickles look fabulous. I hope to do more of the apples myself but will have to purchase them. I am so tempted to buy some pickling cucumbers and give them a try too.


Ezenby said:


> Sam....enjoyed your travels to the west coast. The salmon fixings sound interesting....and I have all the ingredients.
> The KTP group has been hit hard with illness and trying matters. Home, family and DH needs keep me very busy. I do read here as often as possible.
> 
> Purple...I long for flowers and a bed of herbs. Guess I will just enjoy looking at your garden. Our soil is not good for growing. Long ago I did raised beds but gave up. When I go to town I stop first at a wonderful farm to purchase my fresh vegies. Its corn time and DH loves corn on the cob. I made Gwenie slow cooker apples and some bread and butter pickles.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> Sam....enjoyed your travels to the west coast. The salmon fixings sound interesting....and I have all the ingredients.
> The KTP group has been hit hard with illness and trying matters. Home, family and DH needs keep me very busy. I do read here as often as possible.
> 
> Purple...I long for flowers and a bed of herbs. Guess I will just enjoy looking at your garden. Our soil is not good for growing. Long ago I did raised beds but gave up. When I go to town I stop first at a wonderful farm to purchase my fresh vegies. Its corn time and DH loves corn on the cob. I made Gwenie slow cooker apples and some bread and butter pickles.


Those pickles look delish.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful celebration. That was so nice of you to do this for your parents. Love the picture too!


5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I owe darowil and kate a great apology for not mentioning them in my opening. their graciousness in always coming to my rescue is so appreciated and I knew the ktp was in excellent hands.

thank you both so very much - it was very much appreciated.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

PurpleFi just love the new flower bed. Never doubted everything would be a shade of purple either. 

Sam love the recipes too! You need to get pics posted of your new decor. I just know Bentley was smiling so much because he had missed his Grandpa!


----------



## purl2diva

I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.

When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear.....LOL....I have to laugh because I am 5'5" too and have the same problem....LOL sometimes have to get DD or DH to reach things that are toward the back of the drum....LOL


purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes,, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


I did that with mine, except they are stacked. Yup work great, have to stand on a stool to reach the back of the dryer. or ask one of the teens to reach it for me. Now I check things like that. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I worry about what is going to happen with obamacare - I think we need a nationwide insurance plan - Canada and
> Great Britain have one - I too don't want to start a heavy discussion - but it is a worry.
> 
> sam


I think there are an awful lot that feel the same as you Sam. Having to pay for health insurance was the hardest thing to adjust to when I moved over here.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


What a wonderful way to spend the day. What a lovely photo of your parents.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear.....LOL....I have to laugh because I am 5'5" too and have the same problem....LOL sometimes have to get DD or DH to reach things that are toward the back of the drum....LOL


The reason I have a front loader, at 5' 2 1/2" I can't reach either.
:roll: :roll:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, scallops sound like a must try.
Help. I opened my KTP cookbook file yesterday and it has vaporized. Can anyone send me another?
Mostly bed day today. Think it might be tapered prednisone. Low energy. But I'm happy knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have a plastic stool you can borrow...it's original purpose was for the grandson to reach the sink to wash his hands and brush his teeth, but he's tall enough now so doesn't need it...I use it to reach the top shelves in the laundry room and bathroom. Remember that I'm the shortie in the family -- everyone else is nearly at or over 6' and the guys are 6'4".



purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we are on a path to discussion rather than confrontation.
> 
> Rookie! has there been an further word from Jynx' DH?
> 
> (edit) I am wondering if we could put my problems to rest? We have started a new week, and it would be good for me to concentrate on the positive- I may go back to lurking for a bit- rather than dragging on about what should go in to the past.


 :thumbup: Just as long as we can still hold you in our heart with prayers and love, of course we can give this topic a rest. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Just as long as we can still hold you in our heart with prayers and love, of course we can give this topic a rest. Zoe


Thanks Zoe!


----------



## Pup lover

Sam glad your home! Purplefi love the new flower garden. Will catch up tomorrow off to knit.


----------



## Bobglory

Welcome back Sam! 

In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.

Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks. 

Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal. 

Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.

So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.

Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.

I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......

Gigi


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
To all with health issues, I send healing thoughts and to those with personal and family issues, I pray for peace in your lives and where possible, a happy outcome for your problems.
Sam, good to see you back and hope you soon have your energy back. Recipes sound good.
To Kate and Darowil, thanks for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


----------



## pacer

Have only read a little for the past few days so have so much to catch up on. 

Welcome home to Sam. 

Gigi...I can just see that kneecap taped in so many different locations. I guess you will have to nice to that DH so it ends up where it should be. 

Dawn...glad you got your computer working.

Gwen...I have not found your post yet about the delay, what a difficult thing to have to wait for. Jynx's wait turned out with great results so we will pray that yours will too.
Julie...Hugs to you and hope you can squeeze in some knitting to help relieve the stress.

I am half way through this 2nd shift assignment and then I will have to struggle to get back on track when I return to 1st shift. I am not getting much sleep these past few weeks.

Need to get to bed now as I am going in to work before 5 AM tomorrow so I wish everyone well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I'm only 5'1" so I would be in big trouble - you are going to need a step stool!!!


purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

rest well-


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, scallops sound like a must try.
> Help. I opened my KTP cookbook file yesterday and it has vaporized. Can anyone send me another?
> Mostly bed day today. Think it might be tapered prednisone. Low energy. But I'm happy knitting.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Very pretty!!!!!!!!!!


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
> To all with health issues, I send healing thoughts and to those with personal and family issues, I pray for peace in your lives and where possible, a happy outcome for your problems.
> Sam, good to see you back and hope you soon have your energy back. Recipes sound good.
> To Kate and Darowil, thanks for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
> To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
> While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


----------



## Ezenby

I think the insurance and medical providers are swamped with paper work. Called again today and all they can say is the insurance co is not replying. Before the approval was completed sometime the same day. Yes...we need medical that is affordable to everyone but seems like all that has happened is a quagmire of paper work. How long can you stand the pain and how long will my DH go before a very major heart problem. Sad day for me ....lost a friend due to cancer.



Gweniepooh said:


> Ezenby I must let you know I am a senior citizen...I hate the way insurance is changing also. Now I don't yet qualify for Medicare but even the private insurance is ridiculous. I truly believe they were either lying or don't know the difference between their a** and a hole in the ground! Either way I will NOT have the surgery Monday and it will be the end of September at the soonest. Really aggravated which I know doesn't do me any good either.
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot !!! Posted on last weeks ending page. Have a similar experience like what Gwenie is getting from the insurance company. So I will paste it here on the new link....
> 
> Been away for many weeks but still reading most pages of the KTP. Wanted to drop in here ...surgery and insurance. I have a feeling our health care is changing drastically. Two issues have come up with my insurance and my DH insurance. I went for a mammogram this week and unexpected paper work was involved due to I am Medicare. Medicare now needs the provider to give documentation that I need mammos more often than Medicare will pay for. Since it is due to breast cancer review.... and ordered by an oncologist...they will pay. But now it has to be validated.
> 
> The other issue is with my DHs heart specialist needing test. The provider has ask for insurance approval to cover. Seems like the insurance is balking. Is this where we are headed with the new health plan? Feels like a review by a death panel. I know this topic is volatile to some because it is tied to politics.....but what is going on???? Several of my friends have encountered the same issue. Makes me feel less valued as a senior citizen. Gwenie you are not a senior citizen so maybe this is going to be the routine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

Gweniepooh said:


> Your pickles look fabulous. I hope to do more of the apples myself but will have to purchase them. I am so tempted to buy some pickling cucumbers and give them a try too.


Think I used more cloves than your recipe called for....darn. It did smell nice. DH thought I was making apple pies.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Sam, so glad to see you back. Glad your vacation was a great one.

Pickles that were posted look deeeeee-licious.

Gigi you make me laugh. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Everyone is sharing their height. I am 5'10". I have to reach stuff on the top shelf for DH he is 5'7". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


Great picture. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we are on a path to discussion rather than confrontation.
> 
> Rookie! has there been an further word from Jynx' DH?
> 
> (edit) I am wondering if we could put my problems to rest? We have started a new week, and it would be good for me to concentrate on the positive- I may go back to lurking for a bit- rather than dragging on about what should go in to the past.


You do what works for you. We will be here, when you are ready, with open hearts, and arms. :-D


----------



## Ezenby

yes it is nice to have the large load size. Im barely five foot ...can barely reach the bottom of my top loader and it is several years old. Consumer Report must have tall testers. I do have a stool ...in fact several stools and a two step ladder I bought at Home Depot....has a handle to hang on to. A week ago I took a nose dive off the bed...ummmm yes thats right. DH saw a spider on ceiling over his head. Me to the rescue...when I stood up on bed and looked up...dizzy...spinning. Two bruised knees and a bruised side of my head where it caressed the wall. My back is awful. Need to see the chiropractor. To he__ with saving DH from spiders!!!! Thanks for the warning on the new washer models...wonder what they will think when all the short people drag in stools to check the depth.



purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## Ezenby

Sorry for you Gigi....but I was in stitches laughing ....I can just see the kneecap at the back of your leg.


Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> 
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Spider

Gigi, didn't know if I should laugh or cry!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we are on a path to discussion rather than confrontation.
> 
> Rookie! has there been an further word from Jynx' DH?
> 
> (edit) I am wondering if we could put my problems to rest? We have started a new week, and it would be good for me to concentrate on the positive- I may go back to lurking for a bit- rather than dragging on about what should go in to the past.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


 :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


Congratulations to your parents!!! What a wonderful way to celebrate their anniversary, and what a lovely picture.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
> To all with health issues, I send healing thoughts and to those with personal and family issues, I pray for peace in your lives and where possible, a happy outcome for your problems.
> Sam, good to see you back and hope you soon have your energy back. Recipes sound good.
> To Kate and Darowil, thanks for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
> To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
> While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


OMG!!!! Great eye candy, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

All right everyone. It is almost 11pm here and my eyes are starting to slide shut. I am off to bed. Love and hugs to all. 

Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Ezenby

Is there news from Marianne? 
Five...your father is a handsome sweetheart and your mother a lovely lady. Happy for you that your parents are close by.

I only do small yarn projects because my mind wanders and I get discouraged. Want to do the Christmas Wreath I found on a site posted by someone here or on the regular digest. Needs to check my filing or downloads. Will post the pattern when I find it. Its crochet but I will add some knitting on it. Im eclectic prone. or prone to eclectic.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> All right everyone. It is almost 11pm here and my eyes are starting to slide shut. I am off to bed. Love and hugs to all.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow.


Night Sis. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> 
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


Oh girl, you are too funny!!!! I certainly hope that your kneecap never ends up on the back of your leg. lol...Great though that the taping is helping you to walk so much better. :XD: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Night night, all. Pray tomorrow bring a new change for all fill with blessing according to your needs.


----------



## iamsam

I see a stool in your future - maybe you should have gotten a front loader.

sam

no matter what else - do not fall into the washer.



purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam - love the recipes, especially the one for Salmon. DH doesn't eat fish. He is allergic to 'shell' fish, but doesn't like fish in general - doesn't know what he is missing. 

Gagesmom - we didn't get above 10 C - 50 F here today and the sky looked like it might snow. The day before with the humidity it felt like 90 F. Glad you have an offer.


----------



## iamsam

maybe a brace would be the best answer - solve the dh problem.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> 
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Spider

Hi Poledra, how are you?? What have you been up to?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers nicho - wish we could have flowers like that during the winter - might make the cold easier to take.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
> To all with health issues, I send healing thoughts and to those with personal and family issues, I pray for peace in your lives and where possible, a happy outcome for your problems.
> Sam, good to see you back and hope you soon have your energy back. Recipes sound good.
> To Kate and Darowil, thanks for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
> To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
> While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


----------



## Spider

Sam, you are still up also?? Hope you have rested up.
Going to be a cool night. We had 49 degrees last night. Looks like we have rain coming.


----------



## iamsam

I am weary - think I will call it quits pretty soon - hope I sleep better than I have thus far.

think it is to be cool tonight here also - I am so not ready for this.

sam



Spider said:


> Sam, you are still up also?? Hope you have rested up.
> Going to be a cool night. We had 49 degrees last night. Looks like we have rain coming.


----------



## Spider

thewren said:


> I am weary - think I will call it quits pretty soon - hope I sleep better than I have thus far.
> 
> think it is to be cool tonight here also - I am so not ready for this.
> 
> sam


Wouldn't mind if we could keep it at 76 during the day and then the cool dry nights. But I know what will come. Just heard the weather and ND is suppose to be in the eighties next week and then comes our way to central Minnnesota.
We had such a late Spring with snow here until May this past winter I want a long fall. Sleep tight. Cuddle in with the pets and stay warm.


----------



## Ezenby

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2012/12/christmas-wreath-ta-dah.html

This is a project I will attempt. Will be a present for my sister that is in a retirement/assisted home. She always had a door wreath....and I bet she adds a few little items to this.


----------



## Spider

Ezenby said:


> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2012/12/christmas-wreath-ta-dah.html
> 
> This is a project I will attempt. Hope the link works.


Isn't her site a fun site. I read her weekly. Have used her ideas in making my ripple afghans and have made her hearts for gifts. She is quite talented. Good luck making it.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, dobies are loving, loyal, gentle souls, who want to be by you at all times. Well maybe not so very close when they are walking free with you with all kinds of interesting smells. But they are slow to mature and have a lot of energy as teenagers so need lots of free range exercise. Protection is part of they're nature. Maya gets " goosey" on our walks and sees ghosts or smells and shel stand stiff legged just in front of me. Body language " got this Mom don't walk til I do" .
I do carry pepper spray as I walk/hike alone in the desert but I feel safe. Dobies aren't your for everyone dog but if you want a Velcro dog plus protection they are great. Smart as whips too.


----------



## Ezenby

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, dobies are loving, loyal, gentle souls, who want to be by you at all times. Well maybe not so very close when they are walking free with you with all kinds of interesting smells. But they are slow to mature and have a lot of energy as teenagers so need lots of free range exercise. Protection is part of they're nature. Maya gets " goosey" on our walks and sees ghosts or smells and shel stand stiff legged just in front of me. Body language " got this Mom don't walk til I do" .
> I do carry pepper spray as I walk/hike alone in the desert but I feel safe. Dobies aren't your for everyone dog but if you want a Velcro dog plus protection they are great. Smart as whips too.


Dobies are wonderful. Have two Dachshunds and they think they are Dobies. Just on shorter legs.


----------



## Railyn

I have to ride a scooter while shopping too and this week I went to JoAnn's. I am sure that they boobie trapped the store. The store is close to my home which is the only reason I go there. The store was cluttered and narrow isles. I had to back out of many places as the quarters were too tight to turn around. I was able to get yarn and some fabric that I wanted but I also got back marks for my driving; I haven't knocked an end-cap over yet but I sure have pulled a lot of stuff off the shelves. 
The past couple of times I have gone to WallieWorld, I have had people run into me. I know, they say it is an old lady on a cart who doesn't know how to drive but when they run into me, I think it is a different story. Right now my life is a little slow and boring so some days driving a shopping cart is my big adventure.


----------



## Railyn

Spider said:


> Isn't her site a fun site. I read her weekly. Have used her ideas in making my ripple afghans and have made her hearts for gifts. She is quite talented. Good luck making it.


I think her wreath is fun and I like to do it. I don't see where it is Christmas. Looks more like a fun, all-around wreath to me. I like it very much.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hi Poledra, how are you?? What have you been up to?


Hi Spider, I'm good thank you, hopefully a little less hectic this coming week. :roll: 
Went to the Fiber Fair here today, it was fun learning about dyeing yarns, we each got to dye one skein of sock yarn, as the person that was going to teach ended up not being able to get out of Ft. Collins, Co because of all the flooding over there, so Brown Sheep Wool took the 7 of us that were signed up for the class over to their shop and showed us how to dye and let us do it over there. They certainly have a wonderful place, I've been to their little shop where they sell the seconds (things that the color is off or that came out thick and thin or things like that) but had never seen the inside of the dyeing/spinning workshops, huge, that's all I have to say, it's just huge. How are you doing? Hopefully you are having a little less stress and are sleeping better with the new meds. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam, welcome back, I'm finally caught up for this week, we'll see how long that lasts. 
So glad that you and miniSam had a great time, can't wait to see more pics. 
I love scallops so may have to try that recipe, love salmon too, so here we go with the seafood. 
Glad you like your yellow pad, sounds like Hickory likes it too as she helped with the painting.  I'm with you, no carpet will cut down on pet hair, just because it's easier to clean, go roomba, go!.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, dobies are loving, loyal, gentle souls, who want to be by you at all times. Well maybe not so very close when they are walking free with you with all kinds of interesting smells. But they are slow to mature and have a lot of energy as teenagers so need lots of free range exercise. Protection is part of they're nature. Maya gets " goosey" on our walks and sees ghosts or smells and shel stand stiff legged just in front of me. Body language " got this Mom don't walk til I do" .
> I do carry pepper spray as I walk/hike alone in the desert but I feel safe. Dobies aren't your for everyone dog but if you want a Velcro dog plus protection they are great. Smart as whips too.


thanks for the 'info' Joy, I had a friend who loved dobies- I like their loyalty. Can be a bit of a one person dog- I think it is a dream rather than reality idea, Hopefully I will be quite old when Ringo 'goes'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Spider, I'm good thank you, hopefully a little less hectic this coming week. :roll:
> Went to the Fiber Fair here today, it was fun learning about dyeing yarns, we each got to dye one skein of sock yarn, as the person that was going to teach ended up not being able to get out of Ft. Collins, Co because of all the flooding over there, so Brown Sheep Wool took the 7 of us that were signed up for the class over to their shop and showed us how to dye and let us do it over there. They certainly have a wonderful place, I've been to their little shop where they sell the seconds (things that the color is off or that came out thick and thin or things like that) but had never seen the inside of the dyeing/spinning workshops, huge, that's all I have to say, it's just huge. How are you doing? Hopefully you are having a little less stress and are sleeping better with the new meds.
> Hugs.


I like your experiment with the coolaid (Koolaid?) That text does not show up! Very delicate colours, be interesting to see the socks they become.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi Sam, nice to see you back. I have enjoyed the tales of your travels and some pics already shared. Looking forward to hearing mord.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can see all kinds of possibilities with this...also love the patterns for the embellishments; just what I needed to applique onto a knitting bag.


Ezenby said:


> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2012/12/christmas-wreath-ta-dah.html
> 
> This is a project I will attempt. Will be a present for my sister that is in a retirement/assisted home. She always had a door wreath....and I bet she adds a few little items to this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I owe darowil and kate a great apology for not mentioning them in my opening. their graciousness in always coming to my rescue is so appreciated and I knew the ktp was in excellent hands.
> 
> thank you both so very much - it was very much appreciated.
> 
> sam


They did a wondeful job in your absence, even with some personal issues affecting them.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> I did that with mine, except they are stacked. Yup work great, have to stand on a stool to reach the back of the dryer. or ask one of the teens to reach it for me. Now I check things like that. :lol:


Ours are stacked as well. Sometimes the problem is getting down low to ensure all clothes are gotten out of washer. However, if put up to make using washer easier, dryer too high. Oh well, better low than too high.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Ezenby said:


> I think the insurance and medical providers are swamped with paper work. Called again today and all they can say is the insurance co is not replying. Before the approval was completed sometime the same day. Yes...we need medical that is affordable to everyone but seems like all that has happened is a quagmire of paper work. How long can you stand the pain and how long will my DH go before a very major heart problem. Sad day for me ....lost a friend due to cancer.


Whenever I read about the problems with US health care (private insurance for all with limited medicare), I do say a thanks to Aussie Government for our medicare system, which is assessable by all Aussies. When I was diagnosed with Chronic Heart Failure, I spent 28 days in a public hospital, until specialist was happy everything was under control. I had MRI, Echos, multiple blood tests and other tests and it cost me nothing. Yes, it is requirement to have private health cover at a higher income level than I enjoy, mainly to avoid tax for not having it, and it gives access to private docs and hospitals and faster non urgent surgeries such as knee rebuilds. The nain thing is that we do enjoy a basic level of health care, even if we do have waiting tines,


----------



## melyn

Welcome back Sam,looking forward to pics of you trip and new pad. Lyn xx


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, dobies are loving, loyal, gentle souls, who want to be by you at all times. Well maybe not so very close when they are walking free with you with all kinds of interesting smells. But they are slow to mature and have a lot of energy as teenagers so need lots of free range exercise. Protection is part of they're nature. Maya gets " goosey" on our walks and sees ghosts or smells and shel stand stiff legged just in front of me. Body language " got this Mom don't walk til I do" .
> I do carry pepper spray as I walk/hike alone in the desert but I feel safe. Dobies aren't your for everyone dog but if you want a Velcro dog plus protection they are great. Smart as whips too.


I like dobies, but havemfounf that female dobies do not like me for some reason. Male dobies will generally let me pet, but the females back off growling. So confused about why. :idea:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
Here's your morning photos..


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
> I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
> Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
> Here's your morning photos..


Oh Purple, your Dad looks so happy and proud to be holding your little hand. What a precious picture!


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Ours are stacked as well. Sometimes the problem is getting down low to ensure all clothes are gotten out of washer. However, if put up to make using washer easier, dryer too high. Oh well, better low than too high.


I know what yo mean about getting down low as well. I have thought of putting them side by side up on a stand, that should. bring them up to an acceptable height.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
> I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
> Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
> Here's your morning photos..


Enjoy your day, hope the weather plays nice for you today. 
The photos are just fabulous. You look so happy standing there with your father.


----------



## NanaCaren

Haven't caught up just checking in between practices to post morning coffee. 
Some eye candy for those that like guitar.


----------



## TNS

Good morning from a rather grey moist but mild bit of England! Nearly caught up but last weeks party keeps rolling along....so now its catch up time at the new one.
Lovely to have you back, Sam. Your new decor and floor sounds really cheerful and your cats will worship you for letting them back in. Does it like a new home, or just a fresh view of the old one?
We were very well looked after by Darowil and Kate. Thanks ladies.
So many people seem to be beset with problems; I send heaps of patience along with wishes for better outlooks for all. Gwenie, I would feel so mad in your situation. How inept! Not that its any comparison but we are having major problems getting my daughters whiplash physio arranged as she has been in 3 different locations since the accident, and by the time the insurers have found her an appointment she is elsewhere. She gave them a list of dates and locations at the start, but they don't take any notice of it, and the last letter emailed to her threatened her with the full charges if she did not attend. The appointment is for her current location but when she is back at University over 100miles away! DH took over at this point (yesterday) and they have now agreed to find somewhere nearer the campus. At least she's there for the whole term. It would be so much easier if we could have arranged it and claimed the cost back. Meanwhile she's been living on ibuprofen and avoiding heavy lifting and shoving. Not simple at present on a dairy farm.
Julie, I'm totally shocked at the turn of events. How could this be heaped on top of all the other troubles you have to deal with. I hope it is now on the way to a satisfactory resolution, and that you can get some peace and good time with Fale. If money is at the root of all this nastiness it is very sad. Makes it obvious why sometimes a person will leave all their estate to a charity or their pet rather than the relatives, doesn't it? Rest assured that there are still many people in the world who are more concerned with others happiness than their money. 
How are everyone's house sales, moves going? Did you get an offer, GagesMum?
PurpleFi how do you find the energy for everything you get done? I visualise a purple tinged whirlwind skipping through house and garden, down to London and back to WI meetings and then posting lots of pics and comments to us at super speed!!
Back to catch up now, so good wishes to all I haven't mentioned by name.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I owe darowil and kate a great apology for not mentioning them in my opening. their graciousness in always coming to my rescue is so appreciated and I knew the ktp was in excellent hands.
> 
> thank you both so very much - it was very much appreciated.
> 
> sam


Absolutely no apology needed Sam! We were happy to help out and Darowil took on more than me. We were just glad you had the chance of a break and that you enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Just as long as we can still hold you in our heart with prayers and love, of course we can give this topic a rest. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Good morning (almost afternoon! ) from a beautifully sunny Ayrshire. We'll need to make the most of today though as the forecast for tomorrow is awful! I woke just after 6 this morning, thought "Too early," turned over and the next thing I knew it was 10 am! 
Sam - I hope you slept as well as I did last night!
Zoe - Congratulations to your parents on their anniversary.
Purple - I always enjoy your photos. Was your dad a tall man? He certainly looks it in that photo!
Ezenby - Delicious looking pickles. why are they called bread and butter pickles?
Lurker - {{{hugs}}}
Sassafras - you take care of yourself and don't overdo.
Gigi - I'd get the knee girdle quick, no telling where your DH will be tempted to put that tape! :shock: :lol: 
Nicho - Beautiful photos. :thumbup: 
Ezenby - Sorry about the loss of your friend and your problems with your health insurance. Be careful chasing those spiders!
Nanacaren - I always enjoy my morning coffee with you!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, i am back from being out for dinner. There i was reading to see what i have missed and thinking .. gee pretty quiet on here. AND then i saw that a new TP has started LOL. So here i am on page 9 i think. Now to catch up


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I see a stool in your future - maybe you should have gotten a front loader.
> 
> sam
> 
> no matter what else - do not fall into the washer.


 :shock: so funny LOL LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Sam, welcome back!  

Purplefi..... love your garden bed


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Good morning from a rather grey moist but mild bit of England!
> So many people seem to be beset with problems; I send heaps of patience along with wishes for better outlooks for all. Gwenie, I would feel so mad in your situation.
> Julie, I'm totally shocked at the turn of events. How could this be heaped on top of all the other troubles you have to deal with. I hope it is now on the way to a satisfactory resolution, and that you can get some peace and good time with Fale. If money is at the root of all this nastiness it is very sad. Makes it obvious why sometimes a person will leave all their estate to a charity or their pet rather than the relatives, doesn't it? Rest assured that there are still many people in the world who are more concerned with others happiness than their money.


Well, one thing at least, it has been a very quiet day, (after the storm!) Mostly just Ringo and me. So it is a wait and see what happens situation. 
Sorry to hear that DD's appointments have not been well coordinated- typical that they need to hear a male voice, before they will listen.
Are you still on the 'mainland'?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kate, thanks for the hugs!
Wondering what Luke is accomplishing now? Any more photos of 'our' boy?


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


A very nice afternoon for all of you... great photo!


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Spider, I'm good thank you, hopefully a little less hectic this coming week. :roll:
> Went to the Fiber Fair here today, it was fun learning about dyeing yarns, we each got to dye one skein of sock yarn, as the person that was going to teach ended up not being able to get out of Ft. Collins, Co because of all the flooding over there, so Brown Sheep Wool took the 7 of us that were signed up for the class over to their shop and showed us how to dye and let us do it over there. They certainly have a wonderful place, I've been to their little shop where they sell the seconds (things that the color is off or that came out thick and thin or things like that) but had never seen the inside of the dyeing/spinning workshops, huge, that's all I have to say, it's just huge. How are you doing? Hopefully you are having a little less stress and are sleeping better with the new meds.
> Hugs.


Those colors are awesome, what will you make with them?


----------



## patocenizo

Welcome back Sam, I am so glad that you had a nice time on your vacation. Vacations are needed...yes sireee! Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious. I am doing a 15 hour "brain fry" this weekend with 7 others in order to comply with our Continuing Education Credits and hours of Study that have to be submitted to the State of California every two years. Have a good one and I will catch up with all of you next weekend.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I worry about what is going to happen with obamacare - I think we need a nationwide insurance plan - Canada and
> Great Britain have one - I too don't want to start a heavy discussion - but it is a worry.
> 
> sam


Well, our state attorney-general has filed a lawsuit opposing Obamacare here in VA and I think several other states have, too. But I think it will probably have to go to the Supreme Court for a decision. It is scary since the insurance companies already have so much control over our health care. Seniors are the ones that suffer, ALWAYS!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I owe darowil and kate a great apology for not mentioning them in my opening. their graciousness in always coming to my rescue is so appreciated and I knew the ktp was in excellent hands.
> 
> thank you both so very much - it was very much appreciated.
> 
> sam


Of course, we missed you, Sam, but you left the KTP in capable hands...they did a fabulous job!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


You need to get a little step stool to keep by your washer!!
I never had that problem until a few years ago. After so many failed back surgeries, my height went from 5'7" to 5'. I can't even reach high enough to hang clothes in my closet. Thank the Lord for a wonderful daughter who does the things I can no longer do! And does it with a smile!!

JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, scallops sound like a must try.
> Help. I opened my KTP cookbook file yesterday and it has vaporized. Can anyone send me another?
> Mostly bed day today. Think it might be tapered prednisone. Low energy. But I'm happy knitting.


But you're improving so quickly....at least, I think so...know you don't. But a bed day will give you a chance to catch up on your knitting!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
> I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
> Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
> Here's your morning photos..


Beautiful, garden, even in the rain, still very calming, lovely photo of you and Dad. Flower still has nice color :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Just as long as we can still hold you in our heart with prayers and love, of course we can give this topic a rest. Zoe


Even if we don't talk about it and I know a lot of times, I don't always respond, please know you and Fale are always in the back of my mind and always in my heart and prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Haven't caught up just checking in between practices to post morning coffee.
> Some eye candy for those that like guitar.


Coffee, breakfast, and music, what a way to start the day, dancing into my day  thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully we are on a path to discussion rather than confrontation.
> 
> Rookie! has there been an further word from Jynx' DH?
> 
> (edit) I am wondering if we could put my problems to rest? We have started a new week, and it would be good for me to concentrate on the positive- I may go back to lurking for a bit- rather than dragging on about what should go in to the past.


 :thumbup: ((((hugs))))))))


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> 
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


Oh, Gigi, girl-friend...you can take the worst circumstances and make me ROTFLMAO!!!! if everyone had your attitude, the world would be a much better, rollicking place!! You've already made my day, no matter what happens. I'll think of your remarks all day!!
Hugs to you and your knee!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Good morning (almost afternoon! ) from a beautifully sunny Ayrshire. We'll need to make the most of today though as the forecast for tomorrow is awful! I woke just after 6 this morning, thought "Too early," turned over and the next thing I knew it was 10 am!
> Sam - I hope you slept as well as I did last night!
> Zoe - Congratulations to your parents on their anniversary.
> Purple - I always enjoy your photos. Was your dad a tall man? He certainly looks it in that photo!
> Ezenby - Delicious looking pickles. why are they called bread and butter pickles?
> Lurker - {{{hugs}}}
> Sassafras - you take care of yourself and don't overdo.
> Gigi - I'd get the knee girdle quick, no telling where your DH will be tempted to put that tape! :shock: :lol:
> Nicho - Beautiful photos. :thumbup:
> Ezenby - Sorry about the loss of your friend and your problems with your health insurance. Be careful chasing those spiders!
> Nanacaren - I always enjoy my morning coffee with you!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


So lovely, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
> for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
> To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
> While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


Your Aussie garden is beautiful....I have no garden at all so enjoy pictures of everyone's and my sister is generous with pictures of her riverside yard.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> Welcome back Sam!
> 
> In my defense, I have been getting rather good at scooter steering. I actually parallel parked one the other day LOL.
> 
> Physical Therapy is going well and I am seeing an improvement. I have been crutchless for 2 weeks.
> 
> Originally, the Ortho wanted me to have a tight fitting elastic brace to stop my kneecap from "floating". I immediately flashed back to when panty girdles were all the rage and promptly nixed THAT idea on general principal.
> 
> Well, yesterday my therapist got the brilliant idea of "taping" my knee cap. I, being somewhat skeptical, doubted that a few pieces of tape could take the place of the knee girdle I had nixed, but I decided that humoring the therapist might be in my best interest.
> 
> So, tape she did and I have to tell you, when she pushed my kneecap to where it was supposed to be, it hurt like hell. I saw stars, the moon and my grandchildren who have yet to be conceived. I have to admit though, it is a world of difference. I am walking better than I have in quite some time.
> 
> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


LOL LOL. But so glad the taping is helping so much... and well done with the parallel parking :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny, warm Sydney. I've tried to keep up with the goings on but as usual, lost touch part way through the week so I hope I have not missed any important news.
> To all with health issues, I send healing thoughts and to those with personal and family issues, I pray for peace in your lives and where possible, a happy outcome for your problems.
> Sam, good to see you back and hope you soon have your energy back. Recipes sound good.
> To Kate and Darowil, thanks for keeping the TP going the last couple of weeks.
> To those who post photos, love them all - thank you.
> While I don't have a garden to match Purplefi's beautiful English garden, I thought I might post some pics of our garden. Taken a couple of weeks ago when it was still winter here but a month of spring-like temperatures had the plants flowering early, so here is an Aussie garden celebrating a new season.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patches39

Good day all, sun is out today but cool, I like it no humidity,  pray all have a blessed day. I know I will because I have a made up mind too. LOL LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

in a pub somewhere in london. wine is flowing and so is the chat.


----------



## jknappva

Right now my life is a little slow and boring so some days driving a shopping cart is my big adventure.[/quote]

ROFL!!! I know that feeling but in my ADVANCED years, I've learned to appreciate my boring life. I don't yearn for excitement anymore. I've learned that, usually, with excitement comes worry and problems!!! Would much rather be slow and boring. If life gets too boring, I take my very own power chair out and speed around the lanes and parking lots!! My chair is like a race car when I turn up the speed...sounds like one, too!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Spider, I'm good thank you, hopefully a little less hectic this coming week. :roll:
> Went to the Fiber Fair here today, it was fun learning about dyeing yarns, we each got to dye one skein of sock yarn, as the person that was going to teach ended up not being able to get out of Ft. Collins, Co because of all the flooding over there, so Brown Sheep Wool took the 7 of us that were signed up for the class over to their shop and showed us how to dye and let us do it over there. They certainly have a wonderful place, I've been to their little shop where they sell the seconds (
> 
> The yarn is beautiful...and that rain looks might good. We need a good long, soaking rain. We haven't had a good rain in a couple of weeks and none predicted for at least the next 10 days.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
> I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
> Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
> Here's your morning photos..


Thanks for the lovely pictures...you and your dad look very happy with each other. That beautiful pink rose looks exactly like one my grandmother had. It was a big rose and a beautiful soft pink!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi how do you find the energy for everything you get done? I visualise a purple tinged whirlwind skipping through house and garden, down to London and back to WI meetings and then posting lots of pics and comments to us at super speed!!

I can picture a purple flash flitting over and around GB!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Have a good weekend everyone![/quote]

Thanks for the lovely pictures of your garden!!
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone! Got back from Poland late last night. Left in the rain and came back in even more rain! Drive back from the airport was foul conditions but I guess the gardens need it. Had a great time with DS but I've walked my feet off. I swear I'm 6" shorter than I was last week! 
Welcome back Sam - good to hear you arrived home safely - can't wait to see pictures of your newly decorated home. Kate and Darowil did a great job while you were away.
Have been skimming over the past week's events trying to catch up. Too many to mention individually but hugs to all with troubles - health or otherwise. Hope things will start to improve soon. 
Feeling fairly tired today will spend it knitting, catching up with KTP and generally being lazy. Have to pop out at some time for shopping otherwise I might starve to death - I left the cupboard pretty bare when I left!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, thanks for the hugs!
> Wondering what Luke is accomplishing now? Any more photos of 'our' boy?


You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!

Great it seems to have worked!


----------



## KateB

patocenizo said:


> Welcome back Sam, I am so glad that you had a nice time on your vacation. Vacations are needed...yes sireee! Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious. I am doing a 15 hour "brain fry" this weekend with 7 others in order to comply with our Continuing Education Credits and hours of Study that have to be submitted to the State of California every two years. Have a good one and I will catch up with all of you next weekend.


Good luck with that!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


It worked!!!!  :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: 
He is so cute, will have to show this to Seth when he is here next.


----------



## martina

A brighter warmer day here. I still haven't figured out how to post photos from my I-pad unfortunately otherwise I would show you the view over the river as it is lovely today without the sea mist and the tide is in. 
Hope all have a good day. I have nothing special planned, but looking forward to next weekend when eldest son is here. I have to go and hunt for the tickets for the Ally Pally show as they have walked from the place I usually put them, I discovered this when I went to put my train tickets with them. I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


----------



## sassafras123

EZ, Maya is my first Dobie. Had a doxie decades ago and love their sense of humor.
Railyn, love your shopping chair adventure.
Busybeeworker, can't explain male/female reaction unless females had pups.
KateB love pics.
Polders, love your cool aid yarn.
I'm 5"1" and cabinets in home where made for 6" tall woman. Basically I only use the first two shelves of upper cabinets.
Sam, my living Room is a soft butter yellow. Furniture is white, cream and turquoise. Grew up on Long Island,NY and miss the ocean.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> A brighter warmer day here. I still haven't figured out how to post photos from my I-pad unfortunately otherwise I would show you the view over the river as it is lovely today without the sea mist and the tide is in.
> Hope all have a good day. I have nothing special planned, but looking forward to next weekend when eldest son is here. I have to go and hunt for the tickets for the Ally Pally show as they have walked from the place I usually put them, I discovered this when I went to put my train tickets with them. I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


When you post a message if you are replying it will look like this. You pick choose a file, then pick choose existing then pick from the options that pop up. 
DO NOT preview it the picture will disappear. Hope this helps.


----------



## NanaCaren

If you are starting with a quick reply meassage you it will look like this and you will choose the add attachment option


----------



## martina

Nana Caren
Thank you very much for this. I will now study what you have posted ,have a cup of tea and then try. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Nana Caren
> Thank you very much for this. I will now study what you have posted ,have a cup of tea and then try. Keep your fingers crossed!


You are very welcome I am a visual learner so find pictures a lot easier for help. Fingers crossed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karena

Very pretty. 
Karen in Los Angeles


----------



## Karena

Welcome back, Sam. Sounds like you had a good time. Rain-miss that in Los Angeles. 
Thanks for the scallop recipe, my favority. 
Karen


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I like your experiment with the coolaid (Koolaid?) That text does not show up! Very delicate colours, be interesting to see the socks they become.


Thank you so much, it was a lot of fun. The yarn from BSW dyed with the acidic acid dyes is going to probably be a pair of socks or figerless gloves, the worsted weight that I dyed with the kool aid, I will have to think about, see what calls to me.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> You are very welcome I am a visual learner so find pictures a lot easier for help. Fingers crossed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here goes


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at lest it's stopped raining. Off to catch thde train to London soon to meet the KP girls.
> I've not done catch up, but sending healing and soothing hugs to all who need them.
> Have a wonderrful Saturday, I know I will.
> Here's your morning photos..


Beautiful in the garden and cute with your looker of a dad. And he looks so happy to be with you, reminds me that maybe I need to pull out a couple pictures and scan in.


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> A brighter warmer day here. I still haven't figured out how to post photos from my I-pad unfortunately otherwise I would show you the view over the river as it is lovely today without the sea mist and the tide is in.
> Hope all have a good day. I have nothing special planned, but looking forward to next weekend when eldest son is here. I have to go and hunt for the tickets for the Ally Pally show as they have walked from the place I usually put them, I discovered this when I went to put my train tickets with them. I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


Ditto


----------



## Pontuf

martina said:


> A brighter warmer day here. I still haven't figured out how to post photos from my I-pad unfortunately otherwise I would show you the view over the river as it is lovely today without the sea mist and the tide is in.
> Hope all have a good day. I have nothing special planned, but looking forward to next weekend when eldest son is here. I have to go and hunt for the tickets for the Ally Pally show as they have walked from the place I usually put them, I discovered this when I went to put my train tickets with them. I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


I'm not sure if we can post pictures from our ipads. Ive ever been able to figure it out. I post from our main computer

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Those colors are awesome, what will you make with them?


Thank you, have to think about it.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Good morning (almost afternoon! ) from a beautifully sunny Ayrshire. We'll need to make the most of today though as the forecast for tomorrow is awful! I woke just after 6 this morning, thought "Too early," turned over and the next thing I knew it was 10 am!
> Sam - I hope you slept as well as I did last night!
> Zoe - Congratulations to your parents on their anniversary.
> Purple - I always enjoy your photos. Was your dad a tall man? He certainly looks it in that photo!
> Ezenby - Delicious looking pickles. why are they called bread and butter pickles?
> Lurker - {{{hugs}}}
> Sassafras - you take care of yourself and don't overdo.
> Gigi - I'd get the knee girdle quick, no telling where your DH will be tempted to put that tape! :shock: :lol:
> Nicho - Beautiful photos. :thumbup:
> Ezenby - Sorry about the loss of your friend and your problems with your health insurance. Be careful chasing those spiders!
> Nanacaren - I always enjoy my morning coffee with you!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


Beautiful pictures Kate!


----------



## martina

Pontuf said:


> I'm not sure if we can post pictures from our ipads. Ive ever been able to figure it out. I post from our main computer
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


See Nana Caren's reply to me. It worked. She is a genius!


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Here goes


Your pictures are great, such beautiful landscape around you. I love the views you have. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Here goes


Well done Martina. NanaCaren is such a good teacher. I'm starting a "Photography for Beginners" course next week so hopefully you may see some results from me!


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> Here goes


OMG!!!! That is beautiful it almost looks like a big eye, LOL LOL. Big imagination.


----------



## Poledra65

Caren, thank you for the morning coffee, now I need to go make some to drink. I really enjoy your coffee and your, Purplefi,and everyone elses morning pics, it's a great way to start a day.


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> See Nana Caren's reply to me. It worked. She is a genius!


Lovely :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Here goes


WOW!!!!!!! that is awesome. Glad you posted.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I hope that everyone has a great day, I'm off to make sure that Marla(DSM) was able to get her laundry hauled to the bedroom, she isn't supposed to lift more than 15-20 pounds so she tries to slide it along without lifting or twisting. Then off to go to the Fiber Fair again, today we are just going to go see the vendors.  Should be a fun adventure. See you all later.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Here goes


So lovely and serene....Hurrah, you got it right!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's so cute...of course, he's making motor sounds for his car/walker --- and see the need for the bib!



KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely photo...you're a quick study.



martina said:


> Here goes


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful in the garden and cute with your looker of a dad. And he looks so happy to be with you, reminds me that maybe I need to pull out a couple pictures and scan in.


Ditto on picture of PurpleFi with Dad...he does look like a very tall man. So handsome and so proud holding your hand. You are such a cutie....should we guess that your dress what lilac or some other purple color?


----------



## Pontuf

We are in monsoon season so we have had lots of rain the last couple weeks which we love! But with the rain comes the scorpions! Rick killed a 3 " one in the garage the other day. Yesterday morning another same size crawled across the kitchen floor. We got them both and laid down some glue traps . Sandi, do you have scorpions?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being said...not an easy time. Hopefully, the wedding will take her mind of everything else she has going on.

Hospice can happen right in the hospital as we found out with my FIL ... we met with the Palliative Care administrator at the hospital and together we made the determination that he should stay in the same bed with the same staff as he had when he first went in after his stroke. Additional Palliative nurses were put on his care routine and they set up a special Veteran's recognition ceremony and prayer service.

He was very comfortable for the next and last 3 days of his life.



jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!

Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
Tired now so going to take a nap.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!
> 
> Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
> First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
> Tired now so going to take a nap.


What a find - the wool and your DH! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> See Nana Caren's reply to me. It worked. She is a genius!


Great photos, but where?


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


I hope your sister manages to get some enjoyment from the ceremony and that things are easy for her FIL.


----------



## jheiens

Nicely done on those photos, Martina!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> Great photos, but where?


I will have to check with my son about the first one as I don't remember taking it, perhaps he did. 
The second one is from the kitchen window of my house. Looking over the River Plym .


----------



## BJohn4223

Good Morning - I can't believe I made in into page 13. I don't have time to read everything this morning as I have to go mail my swap package and then head to my aunt's house to celebrate with her. She is 94 today. I made cinnamon rolls and chocolate eclair cake to take along.

So glad to have you back Sam, although the ladies did a great job while you were gone. Am looking forward to the pictures and catching up with everything when I get back.

Happy Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Bulldog

Page 1: Oh Sam, so glad to "hear" your sweet voice. Glad you liked your new digs. Yellow is so cheerful and the floors will be so much easier for you to keep. My floors need replacing so badly but don't think I will see it in my lifetime. Keeping up with floors just kills my back.
No telling why Alexis got flowers...have teenage granddaughter here during school week and lots of drama always going on. Do so enjoy her company and she is a good kid. Just wish she would clean up after herself.
Bet Bentley grew a ton while you were gone. So very sweet of Heidi and Gary to fix up your place for you. You have such wonderful kids and grandkids. What a blessing
Get Alexis to take us a picture of your new digs and purchases from your trip. So glad you had a good time and came home safely to us.
GWEN...meant to tell you I am still praying your surgery takes place on Monday. Hold your ground with insurance. Always pays to document when you called and with whom you talked. I know you are in pain and want it over for you, my dear wonderful sister
JULIE....prayers continue for you and Fale and your future
AZ/Sandi...you and Alan always in my heart and prayers


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Even if we don't talk about it and I know a lot of times, I don't always respond, please know you and Fale are always in the back of my mind and always in my heart and prayers.
> Hugs,
> Junek


That is nice to know, June- it is good to have so many pray for us- Thank you!


----------



## Bulldog

Enzby...I am right there with you on medicare. Jim just had to go through stress test and cardiac cath and we encountered the same thing. I am probably going to have to have MRI of neck and shoulder and am concerned about what I will encounter. All these years we thought being a Senior would be so wonderful...having respect of those younger, doing things we longed to do...It is certainly not for the faint of heart. I love your pickles...my favorite and they look so nice in their jars
PURPLE: we have never been able to have flowers do to all the drainage lines, so I really enjoy looking at the beauty you and DH have created in your yard.
SANDI...glad to hear ALAN WAS able to get on the tractor a little
Zoe...your parents are precious. Good picture!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: ((((hugs))))))))


Thanks for the hugs Cathy! And many for you!


----------



## Ceili

Sam, it was me sitting across from you at Sweetwater. Lovely, lovely evening, and incredible scallops - I'd leave off the chili, too, I think.

I used to go to Seattle every year for about 10 years, to visit my BFF on Bainbridge. Haven't been for lo, these many years, but hope to in the not too distant future. One of my favorite places to be. My friend has moved to Poulsbo (I think), where she now raises miniature horses.

We need pictures of that "mighty fine baby". They grow so quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


Oh Kate that is so gorgeous! Brings tears to my eyes for all I have missed of my own grandchildren, but maybe one day someone will realise that nana would like a visit.- It always has had to be the other way round- and I am getting to be just so tired. Did not mean to grumble


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Nana Caren
> Thank you very much for this. I will now study what you have posted ,have a cup of tea and then try. Keep your fingers crossed!


I wonder how Caren managed to do that- very clever of her!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much, it was a lot of fun. The yarn from BSW dyed with the acidic acid dyes is going to probably be a pair of socks or figerless gloves, the worsted weight that I dyed with the kool aid, I will have to think about, see what calls to me.


Hope you post pics. of the result- whatever you choose!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Here goes


success, but now I can't remember where you live, it all seems much more built up than I had imagined!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how Caren managed to do that- very clever of her!


Yes, I think she is a genius! 
What have you been doing today? 
Phone calls and sorting some yarn for me. Off to get some dinner and wash my hair, then knit and watch some t.v if I can find anything I want to see. 
But I can now post photos so I have learnt something new! I am really chuffed, so much that I phoned eldest son to tell him (the younger one is working)! Nana Caren rocks!!


----------



## Bulldog

Purl...not too long ago we had to get new washer and dryer. I wanted the big drum so I could wash my comforters and other big items. My washer is a top loader and my dryer is front loader. I am 5'2 1/2" also. I have to turn the drum to reach things and still have to get on tippy toes too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty I've noted every name, time, etc. Unfortunately I will not be having the surgery Monday and it looks like the soonest date now will be Sept. 30th. I've decided there must be a reason in God's plan for this delay. If I don't try and look at it this way I'll just make myself feel worse and there is not a darn thing I can do about it. I will be talking with the doc's office again Monday and believe me I WILL be pushing for an earlier date if anything changes. I so appreciate your concern and postings. You are such a sweet sister of my heart.


Bulldog said:


> Page 1: Oh Sam, so glad to "hear" your sweet voice. Glad you liked your new digs. Yellow is so cheerful and the floors will be so much easier for you to keep. My floors need replacing so badly but don't think I will see it in my lifetime. Keeping up with floors just kills my back.
> No telling why Alexis got flowers...have teenage granddaughter here during school week and lots of drama always going on. Do so enjoy her company and she is a good kid. Just wish she would clean up after herself.
> Bet Bentley grew a ton while you were gone. So very sweet of Heidi and Gary to fix up your place for you. You have such wonderful kids and grandkids. What a blessing
> Get Alexis to take us a picture of your new digs and purchases from your trip. So glad you had a good time and came home safely to us.
> GWEN...meant to tell you I am still praying your surgery takes place on Monday. Hold your ground with insurance. Always pays to document when you called and with whom you talked. I know you are in pain and want it over for you, my dear wonderful sister
> JULIE....prayers continue for you and Fale and your future
> AZ/Sandi...you and Alan always in my heart and prayers


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> See Nana Caren's reply to me. It worked. She is a genius!


That is much more what I had been picturing! I love a lot of British architecture (not all of it, but a lot- far more character than what we have!)


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, I think she is a genius!
> What have you been doing today?
> Phone calls and sorting some yarn for me. Off to get some dinner and wash my hair, then knit and watch some t.v if I can find anything I want to see.
> But I can now post photos so I have learnt something new! I am really chuffed, so much that I phoned eldest son to tell him (the younger one is working)! Nana Caren rocks!!


Today is really only just starting- I am hoping not to get bogged down in feeling sorry for myself- but it is hard having Fale in NZ and not being with him. I can only guess where he is at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I hope that everyone has a great day, I'm off to make sure that Marla(DSM) was able to get her laundry hauled to the bedroom, she isn't supposed to lift more than 15-20 pounds so she tries to slide it along without lifting or twisting. Then off to go to the Fiber Fair again, today we are just going to go see the vendors.  Should be a fun adventure. See you all later.


Have fun- be waiting to see what you come home with this time!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Today is really only just starting- I am hoping not to get bogged down in feeling sorry for myself- but it is hard having Fale in NZ and not being with him. I can only guess where he is at the moment.


Here's a hug to help brighten your day. (((((Hug)))))


----------



## 5mmdpns

It will be a morning for you I think, Julie. What bread did you make today? I always love it when you tell us what kind of bread you made each morning. And of course it always goes with NanaCaren's cuppa coffee!!

I picked the green tomatoes from my garden box after Mass today. It is supposed to freeze tomorrow night. I am going to chop them up and freeze them so I can toss them into soup or perhaps some chili this winter. A few raindrops are coming down. I have all the little song birds in my back yard singing like crazy. They are gathering together and getting ready to fly south. Some go as far as South America in their migrations. The hummingbirds have left already. The goldfinches will leave in another week or so. Zoe 
Thought this was cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> We are in monsoon season so we have had lots of rain the last couple weeks which we love! But with the rain comes the scorpions! Rick killed a 3 " one in the garage the other day. Yesterday morning another same size crawled across the kitchen floor. We got them both and laid down some glue traps . Sandi, do you have scorpions?


I don't think I would like scorpions, I don't mind spiders, and Daddy-long-legs, but scorpions I would categorise as unwelcome!


----------



## PurpleFi

good evening from me on the train home from London. we have had awonderful day - in a nutshell - coffee, yarnshop, pub lunch, bus ride, underground Train, more yarn shopping, coffee and train home. Now rather tirrd but woulfn't have missed a minute of it. I'l post photos when I get home.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Here's a hug to help brighten your day. (((((Hug)))))


Thank you so much Martina- I think it is going to be one of those days when the tears just flow. Fale has so much given me strength, over past years, but I don't need the unmentionable one in my life.


----------



## Bulldog

GIGI...God lost the pattern when he made you. You are so uplifting and humorous in all your comments, though we know you face difficult physical limitations daily
ENZBY: Apple Butter looks scrumtuous and bet it tastes wonderful
GAGESMOM...anymore updates on house
SPIDER...prayer remain for joy for DH. Will not stop


----------



## kehinkle

purl2diva said:


> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


Try being under 5' and reaching into them. Even my DD2's stacked w/d I have a hard time reaching things. So I always opt for front loaders at the laundromats. Speaking of which, I must go and find one today in Georgetown, KY. Congrats on your new w/d.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> It will be a morning for you I think, Julie. What bread did you make today? I always love it when you tell us what kind of bread you made each morning. And of course it always goes with NanaCaren's cuppa coffee!!
> 
> I picked the green tomatoes from my garden box after Mass today. It is supposed to freeze tomorrow night. I am going to chop them up and freeze them so I can toss them into soup or perhaps some chili this winter. A few raindrops are coming down. I have all the little song birds in my back yard singing like crazy. They are gathering together and getting ready to fly south. Some go as far as South America in their migrations. The hummingbirds have left already. The goldfinches will leave in another week or so. Zoe
> Thought this was cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had much energy for anything Zoe- I may just open a can of tuna. I need to go have a shower and freshen up- maybe that will help the doldrums.


----------



## kehinkle

NanaCaren said:


> I think there are an awful lot that feel the same as you Sam. Having to pay for health insurance was the hardest thing to adjust to when I moved over here.


I wouldn't mind having to pay for national insurance as long as everyone else paid their share too. Even if it is based on income. I saw too many single mothers with multiple children only have to pay $1 for drs visit while I paid my own insurance and had to pay $20 copay. Off my soap box now.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said...not an easy time. Hopefully, the wedding will take her mind of everything else she has going on.
> 
> Hospice can happen right in the hospital as we found out with my FIL ... we met with the Palliative Care administrator at the hospital and together we made the determination that he should stay in the same bed with the same staff as he had when he first went in after his stroke. Additional Palliative nurses were put on his care routine and they set up a special Veteran's recognition ceremony and prayer service.
> 
> He was very comfortable for the next and last 3 days of his life.


It would be nice if that could happen. His wife is the complete opposite of the FIL....he's always been soft spoken and a really sweet man. His wife is one who thrives on argument. And will say the most hurtful things even to her own children. And one moment she says he will go home if he has to leave the hospital and the next she says he should go in a nursing home. Very difficult woman. I've been around them enough to know that her husband is a saint!! If I'd had to live with her, I'd be in prison for murder! They've been married since WWII. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Sorry to hear this, June- praying he may have a peaceful passing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!
> 
> Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
> First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
> Tired now so going to take a nap.


Rest up well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Page 1: Oh Sam, so glad to "hear" your sweet voice. Glad you liked your new digs. Yellow is so cheerful and the floors will be so much easier for you to keep. My floors need replacing so badly but don't think I will see it in my lifetime. Keeping up with floors just kills my back.
> No telling why Alexis got flowers...have teenage granddaughter here during school week and lots of drama always going on. Do so enjoy her company and she is a good kid. Just wish she would clean up after herself.
> Bet Bentley grew a ton while you were gone. So very sweet of Heidi and Gary to fix up your place for you. You have such wonderful kids and grandkids. What a blessing
> Get Alexis to take us a picture of your new digs and purchases from your trip. So glad you had a good time and came home safely to us.
> GWEN...meant to tell you I am still praying your surgery takes place on Monday. Hold your ground with insurance. Always pays to document when you called and with whom you talked. I know you are in pain and want it over for you, my dear wonderful sister
> JULIE....prayers continue for you and Fale and your future
> AZ/Sandi...you and Alan always in my heart and prayers


Thanks Betty, I just wish I had a few more supporters on the ground- I am feeling very isolated.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Prayers going up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Sam, it was me sitting across from you at Sweetwater. Lovely, lovely evening, and incredible scallops - I'd leave off the chili, too, I think.
> 
> I used to go to Seattle every year for about 10 years, to visit my BFF on Bainbridge. Haven't been for lo, these many years, but hope to in the not too distant future. One of my favorite places to be. My friend has moved to Poulsbo (I think), where she now raises miniature horses.
> 
> We need pictures of that "mighty fine baby". They grow so quickly.


Great to 'hear' from you again Ceili- I guess you still see Flockie most days- how is she? and how are you?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear this, June- praying he may have a peaceful passing.


Thank you, Julie. It will be a blessing if he doesn't have to suffer any longer. He hasn't really been well for several months but just kept going anyway.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. It will be a blessing if he doesn't have to suffer any longer. He hasn't really been well for several months but just kept going anyway.
> JuneK


Some seem destined to pass in pain, I hope that is not to be his lot- I hope I may die in my sleep- but who can predict?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pre-season NHL hockey starts tonight! I am thinking of our Dreamweaver, Jynx and hoping she has a game she can watch tonight. (I am watching the Winnipeg Jets play the Washington Caps). Jynx, this song is for you, Zoe


----------



## Bobglory

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Prayers and hugs on the way.

Gigi


----------



## KateB

Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.

Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


----------



## pacer

Julie....many hugs to you. I have not caught up with the last few days so I think I am missing something. 

Gwen...so happy for DH's finds. Enjoy the yarn.

Purplefi...Thanks for the roses this morning. Nice photo of you and your dad. 

Sandi...So glad your DH is doing some things that he would like to be doing. I pray that he will continue to get better.

Gagesmom...I know you are back to work, but praying that you will get some relaxing time as well. I hope the house sells before the holidays.

Thinking of each of you even if I don't mention it here. So tired this week. I am not getting as much sleep this month as the shift change is messing up my schedule. I am so use to be awake by 4 am so going to bed later does not mean that I will sleep later into the morning. At least I am off until Monday afternoon. Two more weeks of this schedule and then back to my day shift.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


She is delightful! Don't stress over big photos- people like me have difficulty seeing the miniature ones!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie....many hugs to you. I have not caught up with the last few days so I think I am missing something.


Dear Pacer, I am trying to put the last few days behind me! But if you are trying to follow a particular person you can check out what they have posted, easiest to find via the avatar I find!


----------



## kehinkle

Hello,

Had a busy week. Loads every day and the last one put me in Lexington, KY even though it went to NC. Swapped it because I wo it ldn't have enough hours to finish it with a 5 hr break. Just as well, as I was getting tired. I have a load for tomorrow evening, not a long one but puts money in the purse. 

Purple- love your flower beds and the pic of you and your dad. Such sweet memories you have.

Sam-welcome back. The ladies did a wonderful job while you were gone. Glad your vacation was a success and your newly painted abode to your satisfaction. Love seafood recipes but both DDs don't like most. 

Ezenby-yummy looking pickles and apple butter. Two of my favorites. Hope your back is getting better and your bruises fading. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around; your DH saving you from spiders? Sorry about the loss of your friend.

Gwen-darn the insurance company. Esp after it was all set in place. There is a reason that only a higher power knows. Take the time for more knitting. Good haul from the yard sale.

Julie-prayers always and we don't need the daily news on your situation. Hugs from me to you and Fale. I had Samoan friends when I lived in AZ and they were really laid back. Her boys played football one year with my son. I was so happy they were on the same team. My son looked like a dwarf beside her boys. I remember a pig roast at her house one summer. Sadly, she died of cancer but never lost her enjoyment of life.

Gigi-once again you have made me laugh. Glad the taping helped and it sounds like DH had your best interest in mind.

Nicho-beautiful flowers.

Poledra-nice looking hand dyed yarn. Can't wait to see what you make. Sounds like DSM's surgery went well.

NTS-sorry about DD's accident and trouble with appts. Don't remember reading what happened. Hope she starts to feel better soon.

Martina-you did it! Lovely scenery. Now we should see lots of pix from you. Isn't great learning something new?

JuneK-prayers for sister's FIL. 

Pontuf-yikes! Scorpions are scary. The monsoons do bring the creatures indoors. I remember that from my years in AZ.

Sandi-happy to hear that Alan was feeling up to being on the tractor. Bet it made him feel more like himself. Hugs to you both.

KateB-lovely fairydoll. Haven't viewed the download of Luke yet but I bet it is darling. 

Wanting a nap,but need to do laundry. Nap will probably win. Have most of tomorrow free. Plan on going to a nearby restaurant for brunch. They only do it on Sundays and it is Asian. Haven't been there for some time so hope it is still as good as I remember. The Toyota plant is nearby and they get a lot of the upper employees eating there. 

Going to post a pic of one of the places I picked up at this week. They make the blades for the wind turbines. I carried 2 tarps to Detroit going to Canada so they can use them when they ship by rail. 

See you all later,

OH Kathy


----------



## Ceili

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to 'hear' from you again Ceili- I guess you still see Flockie most days- how is she? and how are you?


I see her 5 days a week! We're both fine, and working together has been a blast! Although i'm not too fond of my job, she has made it much more bearable for me. We've gotten to the point where we can finish each others' sentences and have our own sort of "code" talk, because we can use the same references from books and TV shows. 
I haven't responded to your issues, but only because I'm so angry at the situation, and I want to help you so much but can't. Just know that you have my supportive energy focused on you at all times.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's adorable and you did a great job of putting her together!



KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Julie-prayers always and we don't need the daily news on your situation. Hugs from me to you and Fale. I had Samoan friends when I lived in AZ and they were really laid back. Her boys played football one year with my son. I was so happy they were on the same team. My son looked like a dwarf beside her boys. I remember a pig roast at her house one summer. Sadly, she died of cancer but never lost her enjoyment of life.
> 
> OH Kathy


Like all peoples, Samoans are complex- but I have heard that they were less violent, certainly towards their children prior to Christianity- too much old testament, quite literally- because in many households the only book they possess is the Bible, which they dutifully will read through every year, verse by verse. I well recall the amazement of a friend (now dead) that books in English- of which there are many in what was her local library, under 'romantic Fiction' are not telling the 'truth' of situations. She quite literally believed her Bible word for word, and thought it was the same for everything she read in English. That library has the largest collection of Mills and Boon that I have seen outside of second hand bookshops. If you are curious they come up on google.
A general rule is that Samoans can eat up large especially at feasts, and if you can fill your plate and clear it you get their respect. The pig roasted is very traditional- because their pigs survived their original journeys to the Islands. Unlike Maori who had only their vegetarian rats, which they also ate (the Kiore) Most rats we see now are the introduced Norwegian or Ships' rat, and an unwise diet- although I believe Parisiens have been pushed that far in the sieges they suffered in the nineteenth century. Not a meal that appeals to me- although I am sure they would have used garlic to disguise it. A matter of survival.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


It's just the right size. And she's cute as pie!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> I see her 5 days a week! We're both fine, and working together has been a blast! Although i'm not too fond of my job, she has made it much more bearable for me. We've gotten to the point where we can finish each others' sentences and have our own sort of "code" talk, because we can use the same references from books and TV shows.
> I haven't responded to your issues, but only because I'm so angry at the situation, and I want to help you so much but can't. Just know that you have my supportive energy focused on you at all times.


Ceili, thank you, as I had predicted earlier, today is rather a weepy day- Take care! and do say hello to Flockie when you see her- and a hug! I miss her input, but would never begrudge her her job!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay...I think it's time for me to just sit so I don't get into any other trouble. 

I needed to replace the toilet tissue and was putting the roll on the spindle when I dropped it in the toilet...yes, just as I had flushed--bye byee.

And then later I was making our dinner and put the chicken breasts in the oven to roast along with a pan of eggplant, zuchinni, yellow squash, onion, and garlic on a cookie tray to roast. I then put the veggies in with the chicken and home-made spaghetti sauce to finish and grabbed the dutch oven to put back in the oven...ouch!! Big burn across my finger tips. I'm icing it down now.

Darn...and I was going to play with yarn this afternoon and finish seaming the last of my pair of socks and finishing a little girl's bolero with a crochet trim...Guess I'll just try to nap.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Ezenby

If I made it for me it would be more a Christmas theme with holly and maybe small wrapped boxes with shinning bulbs....but my sister would like the bright colors with trinkets. 
She would use it year round. Lucy at attic24 sure loves colors.



Railyn said:


> I think her wreath is fun and I like to do it. I don't see where it is Christmas. Looks more like a fun, all-around wreath to me. I like it very much.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Had a busy week. Loads every day and the last one put me in Lexington, KY even though it went to NC. Swapped it because I wo it ldn't have enough hours to finish it with a 5 hr break. Just as well, as I was getting tired. I have a load for tomorrow evening, not a long one but puts money in the purse.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers for my sister's FIL. You always stay so busy. you have so much energy...I don't know how you do all that you do. And knit, too!
> Travel safe.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...I think it's time for me to just sit so I don't get into any other trouble.
> 
> I needed to replace the toilet tissue and was putting the roll on the spindle when I dropped it in the toilet...yes, just as I had flushed--bye byee.
> 
> And then later I was making our dinner and put the chicken breasts in the oven to roast along with a pan of eggplant, zuchinni, yellow squash, onion, and garlic on a cookie tray to roast. I then put the veggies in with the chicken and home-made spaghetti sauce to finish and grabbed the dutch oven to put back in the oven...ouch!! Big burn across my finger tips. I'm icing it down now.
> 
> Darn...and I was going to play with yarn this afternoon and finish seaming the last of my pair of socks and finishing a little girl's bolero with a crochet trim...Guess I'll just try to nap.
> 
> Thinking of you all.


Oh Rookie! I feel for you I have visions of flushing the loo roll accidentally but have never succeeded- thank goodness! I am sorry about the burn that sounds like a real ouch! Hope you do achieve some rest!


----------



## sassafras123

Walked Maya. Took a Two trips to thrift store to drop off clutter. Yeah!
Going to finish knitting one of the mitts I'm knitting in two colors. An orange/yellow/pink yarn and black yarn. Not fond of colors but they can me with a monthly yarn drop I signed up for. Have since stopped because I'd rather choose my colors. 
Originally thought god idea as we are so isolated here. But as we get older we get to go down toward Los Angeles for medical care.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Walked Maya. Took a Two trips to thrift store to drop off clutter. Yeah!
> Going to finish knitting one of the mitts I'm knitting in two colors. An orange/yellow/pink yarn and black yarn. Not fond of colors but they can me with a monthly yarn drop I signed up for. Have since stopped because I'd rather choose my colors.
> Originally thought god idea as we are so isolated here. But as we get older we get to go down toward Los Angeles for medical care.


It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!

Found it- my apologies for the background!


----------



## Ezenby

RoseFairy is a DOLL....a princess...so sweet.



KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Had a busy week. Loads every day and the last one put me in Lexington, KY even though it went to NC. Swapped it because I wo it ldn't have enough hours to finish it with a 5 hr break. Just as well, as I was getting tired. I have a load for tomorrow evening, not a long one but puts money in the purse.
> 
> Purple- love your flower beds and the pic of you and your dad. Such sweet memories you have.
> 
> Sam-welcome back. The ladies did a wonderful job while you were gone. Glad your vacation was a success and your newly painted abode to your satisfaction. Love seafood recipes but both DDs don't like most.
> 
> Ezenby-yummy looking pickles and apple butter. Two of my favorites. Hope your back is getting better and your bruises fading. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around; your DH saving you from spiders? Sorry about the loss of your friend.
> 
> Gwen-darn the insurance company. Esp after it was all set in place. There is a reason that only a higher power knows. Take the time for more knitting. Good haul from the yard sale.
> 
> Julie-prayers always and we don't need the daily news on your situation. Hugs from me to you and Fale. I had Samoan friends when I lived in AZ and they were really laid back. Her boys played football one year with my son. I was so happy they were on the same team. My son looked like a dwarf beside her boys. I remember a pig roast at her house one summer. Sadly, she died of cancer but never lost her enjoyment of life.
> 
> Gigi-once again you have made me laugh. Glad the taping helped and it sounds like DH had your best interest in mind.
> 
> Nicho-beautiful flowers.
> 
> Poledra-nice looking hand dyed yarn. Can't wait to see what you make. Sounds like DSM's surgery went well.
> 
> NTS-sorry about DD's accident and trouble with appts. Don't remember reading what happened. Hope she starts to feel better soon.
> 
> Martina-you did it! Lovely scenery. Now we should see lots of pix from you. Isn't great learning something new?
> 
> JuneK-prayers for sister's FIL.
> 
> Pontuf-yikes! Scorpions are scary. The monsoons do bring the creatures indoors. I remember that from my years in AZ.
> 
> Sandi-happy to hear that Alan was feeling up to being on the tractor. Bet it made him feel more like himself. Hugs to you both.
> 
> KateB-lovely fairydoll. Haven't viewed the download of Luke yet but I bet it is darling.
> 
> Wanting a nap,but need to do laundry. Nap will probably win. Have most of tomorrow free. Plan on going to a nearby restaurant for brunch. They only do it on Sundays and it is Asian. Haven't been there for some time so hope it is still as good as I remember. The Toyota plant is nearby and they get a lot of the upper employees eating there.
> 
> Going to post a pic of one of the places I picked up at this week. They make the blades for the wind turbines. I carried 2 tarps to Detroit going to Canada so they can use them when they ship by rail.
> 
> See you all later,
> 
> OH Kathy


WOW!


----------



## Ezenby

OH Kathy....I have seen the blades and towers being transported...Yikes! Driving our RV on the Columbia River road (between Oregon and Washington) they are hugh. The Columbia gorge has many wind machines due to the constant western ocean wind passing up the river.

Someone asked about The bread and butter pickles 
....have no idea about the name but they are tart due to vinegar and sugar. My DH likes them more than me. Usually try to use the smallest pickling cukes but cant waste lol.



kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> Had a busy week. Loads every day and the last one put me in Lexington, KY even though it went to NC. Swapped it because I wo it ldn't have enough hours to finish it with a 5 hr break. Just as well, as I was getting tired. I have a load for tomorrow evening, not a long one but puts money in the purse.
> 
> Purple- love your flower beds and the pic of you and your dad. Such sweet memories you have.
> 
> Sam-welcome back. The ladies did a wonderful job while you were gone. Glad your vacation was a success and your newly painted abode to your satisfaction. Love seafood recipes but both DDs don't like most.
> 
> Ezenby-yummy looking pickles and apple butter. Two of my favorites. Hope your back is getting better and your bruises fading. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around; your DH saving you from spiders? Sorry about the loss of your friend.
> 
> Gwen-darn the insurance company. Esp after it was all set in place. There is a reason that only a higher power knows. Take the time for more knitting. Good haul from the yard sale.
> 
> Julie-prayers always and we don't need the daily news on your situation. Hugs from me to you and Fale. I had Samoan friends when I lived in AZ and they were really laid back. Her boys played football one year with my son. I was so happy they were on the same team. My son looked like a dwarf beside her boys. I remember a pig roast at her house one summer. Sadly, she died of cancer but never lost her enjoyment of life.
> 
> Gigi-once again you have made me laugh. Glad the taping helped and it sounds like DH had your best interest in mind.
> 
> Nicho-beautiful flowers.
> 
> Poledra-nice looking hand dyed yarn. Can't wait to see what you make. Sounds like DSM's surgery went well.
> 
> NTS-sorry about DD's accident and trouble with appts. Don't remember reading what happened. Hope she starts to feel better soon.
> 
> Martina-you did it! Lovely scenery. Now we should see lots of pix from you. Isn't great learning something new?
> 
> JuneK-prayers for sister's FIL.
> 
> Pontuf-yikes! Scorpions are scary. The monsoons do bring the creatures indoors. I remember that from my years in AZ.
> 
> Sandi-happy to hear that Alan was feeling up to being on the tractor. Bet it made him feel more like himself. Hugs to you both.
> 
> KateB-lovely fairydoll. Haven't viewed the download of Luke yet but I bet it is darling.
> 
> Wanting a nap,but need to do laundry. Nap will probably win. Have most of tomorrow free. Plan on going to a nearby restaurant for brunch. They only do it on Sundays and it is Asian. Haven't been there for some time so hope it is still as good as I remember. The Toyota plant is nearby and they get a lot of the upper employees eating there.
> 
> Going to post a pic of one of the places I picked up at this week. They make the blades for the wind turbines. I carried 2 tarps to Detroit going to Canada so they can use them when they ship by rail.
> 
> See you all later,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


 :shock: what????? 
The scarf I'd beautiful love the color. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I, unfortunately, dropped the spindle and not the roll. DH had to remove the toilet to see if the spindle was stuck up in there...it wasn't so assume it went all the way through the system. He did replace the sealant ring before putting the toilet back down...but he was not happy.

I just took a taste of the roasted chicken with ratatouille and it is delicious...the home-made spaghetti sauce sure makes a big difference. I'll use the rest of the onion, squash, eggplant, and sauce to make a spaghetti squash casserole for later in the week.

I have to figure out a way to bring the herbs in the house for the winter...need a place to put them and some kind of planter arrangement. The last few cold nights have really zapped my outdoor garden and I'm afraid I won't have them much longer. Maybe I'll start with fresh indoor pots.

PurpleFi, you have inspired me to do some fall garden cleanout and replants...doing some research now of what I want to put in..since I can't do much with my left burned hand; I may just go nose around the local nursery...it's really a pleasant day out today---full sunshine and 77 degrees.



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Rookie! I feel for you I have visions of flushing the loo roll accidentally but have never succeeded- thank goodness! I am sorry about the burn that sounds like a real ouch! Hope you do achieve some rest!


----------



## Ezenby

Beautiful lady with that perfect sashay scarf. You look very relaxed. Did you take this today? After all the stress how do you manage such a pleasant smile?



Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I, guess thankfully, I dropped the spindle and not the roll. DH had to remove the toilet to see if it was stuck up in there...it wasn't so assume it went all the way through the system. He did replace the sealant ring before putting the toilet back down...but he was not happy.


I can imagine! I usually change the roll while I am 'sitting' so have no worries about that going down (the spindle) - it is my spares that I have images one day of losing down the pipe, or more accurately blocking the pipe!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> :shock: what?????
> The scarf I'd beautiful love the color. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is why I hope to keep this one- I have already had one envious of it!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Found it- my apologies for the background!


It's beautiful Julie and that colour suits you so well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Beautiful lady with that perfect sashay scarf. You look very relaxed. Did you take this today? After all the stress how do you manage such a pleasant smile?


Yes I took it about 1/2 an hour ago- you have not seen the storms of tears that have come as well!

Two spring surprises one in a pot- the other destined to be dug into the grass somewhere (mostly marjoram)
And the little orchid gifted by my neighbour in front.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> It's beautiful Julie and that colour suits you so well.


I used never wear red- yellow I never wear- but terracotta I was encouraged to try when my girls gave me a dress for my birthday, many moons ago. Thank you!


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Its beautiful Julie! I love it Great. Great color too. Great picture of you too!

XO

Pontuf


----------



## iamsam

well - I just get back from vacation and my system crashes - I called my computer man but have not heard from him. I am going crazy here using lexi's laptop - I keep reaching for the mouse. lol

I will be back as soon as I can.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Its beautiful Julie! I love it Great. Great color too. Great picture of you too!
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks so much Charlotte! I trust your opinion on that! a pat for Pontuf!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> well - I just get back from vacation and my system crashes - I called my computer man but have not heard from him. I am going crazy here using lexi's laptop - I keep reaching for the mouse. lol
> 
> I will be back as soon as I can.
> 
> sam


I use my cordless mouse on the lap top, in preference to the touch pad! My commiserations!

There is another race being held for the America's Cup- racing right now!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone
Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam, Bulldog

Spent most of my day packing and sorting. What a bummer that is. I have only been doing the upstairs, dreading going down to the basement. Although a lot of it is mine still in boxes from 11 years ago when I moved in. Haven't used it and I don't think I need it. Someone coming tomorrow from 1-2pm and someone on Tuesday 4-5pm.

Packed up some yarn. :shock: :shock: :shock: I know I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam,


Hi, Melodie- how's the afternoon going?!
very exciting NZ just about lost it on a tack- looks like Oracle may win this one- much more exciting than a white wash!


----------



## Pontuf

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam, Bulldog
> 
> Spent most of my day packing and sorting. What a bummer that is. I have only been doing the upstairs, dreading going down to the basement. Although a lot of it is mine still in boxes from 11 years ago when I moved in. Haven't used it and I don't think I need it. Someone coming tomorrow from 1-2pm and someone on Tuesday 4-5pm.
> 
> Packed up some yarn. :shock: :shock: :shock: I know I can't believe it myself.


Hi from pontuf


----------



## gagesmom

Afternoon is better then the morning. lol. I am relaxing a bit this afternoon and checking out kp. Will most likely go through some more stuff later on. I saw the photo you posted of yourself in your eautiful scarf. Can I just say your are a s lovely on the outside as you are on the in. No wonder so many of us love you so much <3


Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Melodie- how's the afternoon going?!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Pontuf, Sorry I did not mena to skip you. Apologies. How is your day going? Please give Pontuf a good scratch for me.


Pontuf said:


> Hi from pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


LOL

im trying to read what's on your list.

Lol

Beautiful. Scarf. Great color on you


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Afternoon is better then the morning. lol. I am relaxing a bit this afternoon and checking out kp. Will most likely go through some more stuff later on. I saw the photo you posted of yourself in your eautiful scarf. Can I just say your are a s lovely on the outside as you are on the in. No wonder so many of us love you so much <3


You are so kind! I am glad the packing is progressing- have you heard anything definite yet?


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


LOL

im trying to read what's on your list.

Lol

Beautiful. Scarf. Great color on you


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you, I just say it as I see it. You are a lovely lady. Not a for definite but I am calling the agent on Monday morning to see what he has.


Lurker 2 said:


> You are so kind! I am glad the packing is progressing- have you heard anything definite yet?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> LOL
> 
> im trying to read what's on your list.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Beautiful. Scarf. Great color on you


Thanks again, Charlotte!

The NZ boat almost tipped right over on the tack! wow there must have been some hearts in people's mouths, especially those on the boat!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Beautiful scarf and that colour really suits you.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Beautiful scarf and that colour really suits you.


Thanks. Oracle has just won this race but have only caught up to 0- because of the penalties. Heart stopping moment when NZ almost capsized.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Martina


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> Hello Martina


Hello, how's the packing going? Have you heard anything about where you will be living? At least it is a good excuse for a sort out of stuff. You are right about not needing the stuff in the boxes in your basement after all this time.


----------



## gagesmom

I am hoping that we will be able to stay within an hour of where we live now. It would be nice to stay here in Fergus but on the other hand it is time for a change. 


martina said:


> Hello, how's the packing going? Have you heard anything about where you will be living? At least it is a good excuse for a sort out of stuff. You are right about not needing the stuff in the boxes in your basement after all this time.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Beautiful scarf for a beautiful lady.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I took it about 1/2 an hour ago- you have not seen the storms of tears that have come as well!
> 
> Two spring surprises one in a pot- the other destined to be dug into the grass somewhere (mostly marjoram)
> And the little orchid gifted by my neighbour in front.


Oh my even Mother Nature, seeds you love. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> well - I just get back from vacation and my system crashes - I called my computer man but have not heard from him. I am going crazy here using lexi's laptop - I keep reaching for the mouse. lol
> 
> I will be back as soon as I can.
> 
> sam


 :-( OH MY!!!!!


----------



## redriet60

Hi Sam, welcome back, sounds like you had a good time, can't wait to see the pictures. I already 18 pages behind, so maybe you have already posted some. I will find out as I will try to catch up. The recipes sound delicious, I love seafood. Definitely have to try those sometime. How nice to come home to a newly painted and floored home. Glad you like it, I don't think I could let someone else fix my place while I was gone, I would worry the whole time about the colors, and all my stuff (I'm a pack rat) too many hobbies, where would they put everything? Ha-ha.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for a bit as Gage has asked for some Mom and Me time. Between packing and logging on to KP he is feeling lonely. I think we will head out on a bit of a bike ride. Talk to you later on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


kehinkle said:


> I wouldn't mind having to pay for national insurance as long as everyone else paid their share too. Even if it is based on income. I saw too many single mothers with multiple children only have to pay $1 for drs visit while I paid my own insurance and had to pay $20 copay. Off my soap box now.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## redriet60

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


How cute is that, can you share the pattern or a link?


----------



## Gweniepooh

precious!!!


KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

those blades are HUGE!!! Seen from a distance only I guess photo has put them more in perspective.


kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Going to post a pic of one of the places I picked up at this week. They make the blades for the wind turbines. I carried 2 tarps to Detroit going to Canada so they can use them when they ship by rail.
> 
> See you all later,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful scarf and even more beautiful model! You look stunning!


Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...I think it's time for me to just sit so I don't get into any other trouble.
> 
> I needed to replace the toilet tissue and was putting the roll on the spindle when I dropped it in the toilet...yes, just as I had flushed--bye byee.
> 
> And then later I was making our dinner and put the chicken breasts in the oven to roast along with a pan of eggplant, zuchinni, yellow squash, onion, and garlic on a cookie tray to roast. I then put the veggies in with the chicken and home-made spaghetti sauce to finish and grabbed the dutch oven to put back in the oven...ouch!! Big burn across my finger tips. I'm icing it down now.
> 
> Darn...and I was going to play with yarn this afternoon and finish seaming the last of my pair of socks and finishing a little girl's bolero with a crochet trim...Guess I'll just try to nap.
> 
> Thinking of you all.


Ouch! Try some aloe Vera on your burn or lavender oil, they both work well.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Lovely scarf, Julie, really like the colour too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you post pics. of the result- whatever you choose!


Don't worry, I will.  We went this morning and visited the vendor booths, so much yarn, roving, and everything else, too much fun, and sensory overload. I wish I'd have bought the camel/silk roving, but I decided I'd rather wait and spend my allotment to get more quantity of things.  I did purchase some Cormo roving though, it's the 2-4oz (113.40g) balls of roving, only $4 each, I thought that was a rather good price. I'll post pictures as soon as I download them. Then we discovered a local fresh/organic/natural food shop that just opened, they try to specialize in locally sourced items, just have to watch the prices, but so far what we saw was at least comparable to the local health food shop. 
Hugs Julie, and pats to Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Prayers for all, hope that the wedding cheers up your sister a little bit.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!
> 
> Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
> First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
> Tired now so going to take a nap.


Hi Gwen, I sure hope that everything works out soon for the surgery, so frustrating I'm sure. What a great find by your DH, he's a keeper. lol :thumbup: 
How is Marianne doing and her mom and C? Give them hugs from us. 
Hugs


----------



## KateB

redriet60 said:


> How cute is that, can you share the pattern or a link?


Don't know how to copy the link with my iPad, :roll: but written out it is www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern and it is also on Ravelry under rose fairy doll.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


That's adorable, I like the big pictures, easier to see.


----------



## purl2diva

The Rose Fairy doll is just so special. I'm sure any little girl would love it.

Julie-your scarf is such a beautiful color-it really suits you.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...I think it's time for me to just sit so I don't get into any other trouble.
> 
> I needed to replace the toilet tissue and was putting the roll on the spindle when I dropped it in the toilet...yes, just as I had flushed--bye byee.
> 
> And then later I was making our dinner and put the chicken breasts in the oven to roast along with a pan of eggplant, zuchinni, yellow squash, onion, and garlic on a cookie tray to roast. I then put the veggies in with the chicken and home-made spaghetti sauce to finish and grabbed the dutch oven to put back in the oven...ouch!! Big burn across my finger tips. I'm icing it down now.
> 
> Darn...and I was going to play with yarn this afternoon and finish seaming the last of my pair of socks and finishing a little girl's bolero with a crochet trim...Guess I'll just try to nap.
> 
> Thinking of you all.


Ooh, OUCH!, you are having a day, maybe fates way of saying go to the nursery and wander around. Hope the pain passes quickly so you can get back to playing with fiber.


----------



## pacer

Julie...That scarf looks beautiful on you. I think that one is a keeper. You look gorgeous and don't mind the background as it looks fine to me. 

Kathy...I drove through Iowa a couple of years ago and you can actually hear those blades spinning on a windy day. It is neat driving by fields of those all gathering wind energy. Gets some rest as I am sure that you are weary.

Kate...that little one is just adorable. 

Sam...sure hope you get your computer fixed soon. 

I was so tired earlier today so I decided to get my grocery shopping done so that I would stay awake and try to sleep tonight. Might go upstairs a bit early and knit for awhile before falling asleep. I am trying to get some sweaters done for my great nephew and great niece who live in WI and I will be visiting there in a few weeks. I am taking the country rhubarb wine with me so my niece can try it. I bought it while doing the winery tour during KAP. Take care and know that you are blessed.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


I love that color, it looks great on you! :thumbup: 
Beautiful flowers also, spring is indeed coming your way. 
Hugs and love


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam, Bulldog
> 
> Spent most of my day packing and sorting. What a bummer that is. I have only been doing the upstairs, dreading going down to the basement. Although a lot of it is mine still in boxes from 11 years ago when I moved in. Haven't used it and I don't think I need it. Someone coming tomorrow from 1-2pm and someone on Tuesday 4-5pm.
> 
> Packed up some yarn. :shock: :shock: :shock: I know I can't believe it myself.


Packing can be so depressing, especially when you don't really want to have to do it. Glad you are able to relax a bit and hope you are able to enjoy the afternoon. Hugs


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam, Bulldog
> 
> Spent most of my day packing and sorting. What a bummer that is. I have only been doing the upstairs, dreading going down to the basement. Although a lot of it is mine still in boxes from 11 years ago when I moved in. Haven't used it and I don't think I need it. Someone coming tomorrow from 1-2pm and someone on Tuesday 4-5pm.
> 
> Packed up some yarn. :shock: :shock: :shock: I know I can't believe it myself.


You know what they say - if you haven't used it in the past year you probably don't need it at all!


----------



## oddball

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


She's lovely Kate. I saw the pattern on Deramores for free. I never feel I get toys to look very good but must try again one day. My mum used to make all the Jean Greenhowe toys and they were beautiful but didn't pass that down to me.


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


That is such a lovely photo of you Julie.Lovely coloured scarf. x


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Beautiful scarf for a beautiful lady.
> Junek


Thank you June! The scarf is very easy- once you have figured out the best way to spread the 'yarn', there was a thread recently about methods of doing this.


----------



## nittergma

Sam, you sound so refreshed and rested! I can tell you had a good time and are also glad to be back home again. The Salmon recipe I might try but I seem to remember not liking scallops even though anything cooked with bacon is good.
My computer has been impossibly slow so I haven't replied much but it seems to b e cooperating a little more but I still have to get it to my BIL who can clean it out or whatever it needs. They've been as busy as we have so it's hard to find a good day to get it there or for them tocome here.
I'm continuing to spin my shetland wool and am alomst done. I can't wait till I can make something with it although I'm still deciding what that will be.
I read parts of last week's TP as that is all the computer would let me do and it sounds like it has been very evenful! I sure hope the situation with Fale as family ends well! I'll keep reading and post when possible. As always you are all in my prayers. nittergma.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Oh my even Mother Nature, seeds you love. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bulbs, corms and seeds!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful scarf and even more beautiful model! You look stunning!


Thanks Gwen- don't feel stunning- more stunned to be honest- but determined to get there!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lovely scarf, Julie, really like the colour too. :thumbup:


It goes very nicely with the red of my top.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, I will.  We went this morning and visited the vendor booths, so much yarn, roving, and everything else, too much fun, and sensory overload. I wish I'd have bought the camel/silk roving, but I decided I'd rather wait and spend my allotment to get more quantity of things.  I did purchase some Cormo roving though, it's the 2-4oz (113.40g) balls of roving, only $4 each, I thought that was a rather good price. I'll post pictures as soon as I download them. Then we discovered a local fresh/organic/natural food shop that just opened, they try to specialize in locally sourced items, just have to watch the prices, but so far what we saw was at least comparable to the local health food shop.
> Hugs Julie, and pats to Ringo.


Hello to Marla, David, pats to Sphynx, Bruno, Mr Grey, forget the dogs names- and of course , love to yourself!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to ssy good night. Didn't get home until 7.45 pm had a great time and now very tired. I'll post some photos tomorrow. Night night all


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> The Rose Fairy doll is just so special. I'm sure any little girl would love it.
> 
> Julie-your scarf is such a beautiful color-it really suits you.


Thank you Diva! Kate's doll is really beautiful, isn't it!?


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to ssy good night. Didn't get home until 7.45 pm had a great time and now very tired. I'll post some photos tomorrow. Night night all


Goodnight. Glad that you had a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...That scarf looks beautiful on you. I think that one is a keeper. You look gorgeous and don't mind the background as it looks fine to me.


Thank you Pacer! Something spilt on top of the cabinet- and because I have never got around to painting or varnishing it - it is there for all to see- and of course on delay shutter you just have to take what comes! You can't compose the shot!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love that color, it looks great on you! :thumbup:
> Beautiful flowers also, spring is indeed coming your way.
> Hugs and love


I knew the tulips were coming, although I am very surprised the bulb survived- it seems to have split into several 'babies' The freesia was a total surprise this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> That is such a lovely photo of you Julie.Lovely coloured scarf. x


I just had someone call by hoping to see Fale- had to explain to him is Samoan, what had happened, because I have not yet moved the debris from the pot. But good to see someone I know cares about the two of us.

I am tempted to by some of this type of yarn myself- this lot was from a gifted parcel. And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Sam, you sound so refreshed and rested! I can tell you had a good time and are also glad to be back home again. The Salmon recipe I might try but I seem to remember not liking scallops even though anything cooked with bacon is good.
> My computer has been impossibly slow so I haven't replied much but it seems to b e cooperating a little more but I still have to get it to my BIL who can clean it out or whatever it needs. They've been as busy as we have so it's hard to find a good day to get it there or for them tocome here.
> I'm continuing to spin my shetland wool and am alomst done. I can't wait till I can make something with it although I'm still deciding what that will be.
> I read parts of last week's TP as that is all the computer would let me do and it sounds like it has been very evenful! I sure hope the situation with Fale as family ends well! I'll keep reading and post when possible. As always you are all in my prayers. nittergma.


I sure hope so too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Are these additional potential buyers? If so, then you won't be faced as to whether to take the first offer. Hope you are able to sell for enough to start a brand new life. I realize that packing is depressing; you're holding up well under all the stress. You are a treasure to your family.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone
> Julie, Sam, Rookie, Ezenby, Pacer, Zoe, Angelam, Bulldog
> 
> Spent most of my day packing and sorting. What a bummer that is. I have only been doing the upstairs, dreading going down to the basement. Although a lot of it is mine still in boxes from 11 years ago when I moved in. Haven't used it and I don't think I need it. Someone coming tomorrow from 1-2pm and someone on Tuesday 4-5pm.
> 
> Packed up some yarn. :shock: :shock: :shock: I know I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Goodnight. Glad that you had a good day.


ditto! (in response to a tired Purplefi!)


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


{{{{{{{{{June & Family}}}}}}}}


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I just love your picture!! Beautiful you and beautiful scarf!! I do hope the worst of things is begind you! nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I just love your picture!! Beautiful you and beautiful scarf!! I do hope the worst of things is begind you! nittergma


Thanks! 
I have picked up my 'waterfall' shawl- based on Shirley's pattern- thanks to a kind friend I have some good American stitch markers now- they are almost impossible to find here!


----------



## Railyn

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


What a sweet fairy. Love it!


----------



## sassafras123

The fairy doll is lovely.
Gages mom hope you have a buyer. My DH is a hoarder. I have " taken back" the front of the house from clutter. Today 
Juli, you look soft and lovely.working on a back bedroom and Dec uttered linen closet.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Thought I would share a lovely looking tree which has me living on anti-histamines. It has a covering of a fluffy white flowers


----------



## jheiens

You and the scarf are lovely, Julie; just as expected.

Love and prayers for you and Fale.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Poledra, Rookie, Railyn, Busyworkerbee, Ohio Joy.

Rookie- We now have one couple coming through tomorrow morning between 11am-12pm, then another person between 1pm and 2 pm. Then the person on Tuesday from 4pm-5pm.

The Fergus all Fair is this weekend Fri, Sat and Sun. Sept 13, 14 &15. It was cold and rainy Friday night. Still cool out today. Not sure what the weather is for tomorrow, but we may not go this year.


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> in a pub somewhere in london. wine is flowing and so is the chat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that's priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi AZ. How is your DH doing today?


----------



## AZ Sticks

I haven't seen any this year - Alan does alot of spraying around the house and out buildings for bugs - It makes a huge difference.


Pontuf said:


> We are in monsoon season so we have had lots of rain the last couple weeks which we love! But with the rain comes the scorpions! Rick killed a 3 " one in the garage the other day. Yesterday morning another same size crawled across the kitchen floor. We got them both and laid down some glue traps . Sandi, do you have scorpions?


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


That is lovely as is the model. Haven't tried that yarn yet.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sweetie - we're doing fine. Take care of yourself and Jim - have a restful weekend.


Bulldog said:


> Page 1: Oh Sam, so glad to "hear" your sweet voice. Glad you liked your new digs. Yellow is so cheerful and the floors will be so much easier for you to keep. My floors need replacing so badly but don't think I will see it in my lifetime. Keeping up with floors just kills my back.
> No telling why Alexis got flowers...have teenage granddaughter here during school week and lots of drama always going on. Do so enjoy her company and she is a good kid. Just wish she would clean up after herself.
> Bet Bentley grew a ton while you were gone. So very sweet of Heidi and Gary to fix up your place for you. You have such wonderful kids and grandkids. What a blessing
> Get Alexis to take us a picture of your new digs and purchases from your trip. So glad you had a good time and came home safely to us.
> GWEN...meant to tell you I am still praying your surgery takes place on Monday. Hold your ground with insurance. Always pays to document when you called and with whom you talked. I know you are in pain and want it over for you, my dear wonderful sister
> JULIE....prayers continue for you and Fale and your future
> AZ/Sandi...you and Alan always in my heart and prayers


----------



## Bobglory

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


That is soooo cute! Your great niece is a very lucky girl.

Gigi


----------



## Ezenby

yes ...I think that is a good red. True red and the scarf blends well. I have a difficult time with colors that are too warm but terracotta is the only red with orange that I like. True reds, blue, green... fine but usually settle for the dark shades. This photo is a keeper.....everyone on here loves it.



Lurker 2 said:


> It goes very nicely with the red of my top.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This turned out so great - I have it on my list of things to do.............


KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Gagesmom. I've been concerned about your and the family regarding your move. I'm so sorry about the circumstances which are forcing the issue; we've moved so many times because of duty station reassignments while DH was in the Marine Corps and later due to job changes caused by fluctuations in the plastics industry. They don't seem so daunting to us. 

When we came here to NE Ohio, we relocated 3 times in less than 18 months within the same community. Other times, we moved half way across the US in about the same time. Most of those moves involved a house purchase/disposal. This house is the one we've been in the longest--16 years! Of course, it is the one I like the least and it's the only one we've lived in long enough to have to consider redecorating since our second house purchase in 1981. lolol

All this is NOT meant to imply that you are somehow not approaching this thing correctly. What I'm leading up to is this: God has shown us through all these relocations that He does still care for His own. Even in the most financially trying times, we never, ever had to sneak out of town to avoid anyone we owed money and we never missed a meal or a bill payment--even when we owned 3 houses in 3 different states!! Now that prospect can give your the bejeebers very quickly. Go ahead, ask me how I know ((grin)).

Trust him to guide and provide for your needs. He never fails.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> Don't know how to copy the link with my iPad, :roll: but written out it is www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern and it is also on Ravelry under rose fairy doll.


http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great color on you - the scarf turned out so nice!! This is a wonderful picture-


Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have fun and ride safe!


gagesmom said:


> Off for a bit as Gage has asked for some Mom and Me time. Between packing and logging on to KP he is feeling lonely. I think we will head out on a bit of a bike ride. Talk to you later on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Evening here,

Got my laundry done but not put away yet. Gwen, I see the blades on the road often. Where the pic was taken, there are two corners before they get to the main road. Even though I know that they are on steerable traiers (the back wheels have remote controls), I cannot fathom how they go around the corners. Hopefully one day I will get the chance to see it happen. 

While out and.about, got a call from dispatch for a load Monday morning. Poor guy must have been new. I pulled his chain a bit about where it is delivering to, the Volkswagon plant in Chatanooga. It is mammoth. Did finally tell him I would do the load. We get freight out of that area and it is centered for Knoxville and Atlanta loads. 

Worked some on my DGS's Christmas present but can't get into it. Just straight back and forth single crochet. Need to start something else to get back in the groove. Do need to start on my DGGS's birthday hat. That is mostly knit so will help change the pace.

Tomorrow, brunch, grocery store, then getting the load in the evening. Knitting should work in there somewhere.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. Rookie, hope the burn pain is gone. Can't tell you how many times I did that when I cooked. Now I have to be aware of microwave steam.

Night,

OH Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pretty good thanks!!! We managed to get some much needed trimming done in the front yard!!! The rest of the evening will be TV watching!!!!!!! Did you have a good ride with Gage??


gagesmom said:


> Hi AZ. How is your DH doing today?


----------



## gagesmom

Joy growing up we moved continually and as soon as we got settled it was time to move on. I trust in God that he will show us the way and keep us safe. Thank you for your loving words. :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Ya we had fun and went to the bridge down the road. We have gone there since Gage was tiny. We like to watch the fish, and we have seen a few beavers and Canada Geese as well swim in the water. We will miss that and going to our pond and creek once we move.


AZ Sticks said:


> Pretty good thanks!!! We managed to get some much needed trimming done in the front yard!!! The rest of the evening will be TV watching!!!!!!! Did you have a good ride with Gage??


----------



## Spider

Been catching up with all of you.
Love the video of Luke. He so cute.
Julie, love your scarf and your picture. Hope you are having a better day.
Love seeing all the pictures.
Thinking of everyone. Hugs to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Be back in a bit, going to tuck Gage in to bed and read a story together.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to Marla, David, pats to Sphynx, Bruno, Mr Grey, forget the dogs names- and of course , love to yourself!


And they all say hello back.  I fell asleep at the computer so DH woke me and told me to go to bed, so I took a nice long nap, still yawning, but boy did I enjoy that nap.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!

Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


----------



## Spider

A good nap is fun to take very now and then. It is raining here, started at three and is still raining tonight good sleeping weather. But it is fall starting and my allergies have kicked in big time.. Eyes feel like I have gravel in them.


----------



## Spider

Thank god they are safe.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Thank god they are safe.


Ditto


----------



## gagesmom

Spider I am in the same spot with mine.


Spider said:


> A good nap is fun to take very now and then. It is raining here, started at three and is still raining tonight good sleeping weather. But it is fall starting and my allergies have kicked in big time.. Eyes feel like I have gravel in them.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gagesmom

GrandmaPaula I am so happy they were not hurt either. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Poledra I hope you had a good nap.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!
> 
> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


Oh my, that would indeed inspire a good long nap, after the adrenalin of that wore off he was probably exhausted. So glad that they were able to get out and away with no injury, very scary.


----------



## gagesmom

Well Goodnight all I am off for the night. I have to work tomorrow and we have people coming through the house as well. I have to get up early and do a bit of tidying and some dishes before I get ready for work.

I am giving my scarf to my friend at work. I will let you know if ahe liked it.

Sleep well and talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> GrandmaPaula I am so happy they were not hurt either. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Poledra I hope you had a good nap.


Thank you, I did, it is good to take a nap every now and then.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Well Goodnight all I am off for the night. I have to work tomorrow and we have people coming through the house as well. I have to get up early and do a bit of tidying and some dishes before I get ready for work.
> 
> I am giving my scarf to my friend at work. I will let you know if ahe liked it.
> 
> Sleep well and talk to you tomorrow.


Good night, sweet dreams. Hope the showing goes well. 
Hugs


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!
> 
> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


Glad the guys werenot hurt. Hopefully the insurance will come through & your dh gets another truck out of this.


----------



## Pup lover

martina said:


> A brighter warmer day here. I still haven't figured out how to post photos from my I-pad unfortunately otherwise I would show you the view over the river as it is lovely today without the sea mist and the tide is in.
> Hope all have a good day. I have nothing special planned, but looking forward to next weekend when eldest son is here. I have to go and hunt for the tickets for the Ally Pally show as they have walked from the place I usually put them, I discovered this when I went to put my train tickets with them. I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


The gremlins visit here Martina though I wouldnt mind if you kept them! Not me and I don't know visited here today. One of them cooked something in the 
microwave and didn't put anything over it so now there is food all over the inside of the microwave and the other one spilt pink lemonade in the fridge and didn't clean it up. Hoping they left with one of the family, I have had enough of them thank you very much!


----------



## Bobglory

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Beautiful scarf on a beautiful lady. I love that picture of you. Hugs and as always, prayers.

Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


Gosh, he is SUCH a cutie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Here goes


It worked! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Done... thoughts with the whole family and to keep him as comfortable as possible


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!
> 
> Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
> First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
> Tired now so going to take a nap.


Bargain!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, up to page 15. Is there any news on Dreamweaver?
I went to our local hardware/garden centre this morning and got some potting mix.... gosh there were loads of people about. Sunshine gets everyone there doesnt it. They had a fundraiser sausage sizzle in the car park ... so of course i had to get one. It was so yummy. Its getting a bit overcast now 2pm so who knows what the weather will do.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty, I just wish I had a few more supporters on the ground- I am feeling very isolated.


Hang in there Julie.. day by day.. its what i am doing to try and stay strong.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Rookie! I feel for you I have visions of flushing the loo roll accidentally but have never succeeded- thank goodness! I am sorry about the burn that sounds like a real ouch! Hope you do achieve some rest!


Ditto from me too :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


 :thumbup: Good photo and nice scarf


----------



## anetdeer

Glad you're back Sam..safe & sound!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew the tulips were coming, although I am very surprised the bulb survived- it seems to have split into several 'babies' The freesia was a total surprise this morning!


 :thumbup: They are lovely flowers ... cheer you up a bit


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:



> http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern


Zoe to the rescue! :thumbup: Thanks i have saved it too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!
> 
> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


 :shock: Gosh that would have been very scary! So glad no one was hurt.


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> Ya we had fun and went to the bridge down the road. We have gone there since Gage was tiny. We like to watch the fish, and we have seen a few beavers and Canada Geese as well swim in the water. We will miss that and going to our pond and creek once we move.


You will discover new places to explore-


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> The fairy doll is lovely.
> Gages mom hope you have a buyer. My DH is a hoarder. I have " taken back" the front of the house from clutter. Today
> Juli, you look soft and lovely.working on a back bedroom and Dec uttered linen closet.


Thank you Joy! Hope you are having some quiet time this evening!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> You and the scarf are lovely, Julie; just as expected.
> 
> Love and prayers for you and Fale.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy- I don't EXPECT good photos- I usually take lousy ones!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> That is lovely as is the model. Haven't tried that yarn yet.


It is not hard- once you have worked out a way that suits you, to spread it out! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so glad no one was hurt.... That must have been so frightening.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!
> 
> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> yes ...I think that is a good red. True red and the scarf blends well. I have a difficult time with colors that are too warm but terracotta is the only red with orange that I like. True reds, blue, green... fine but usually settle for the dark shades. This photo is a keeper.....everyone on here loves it.


I guess I should see about getting it downloaded from the SD card- there is a machine that prints on photographic paper for you at one of the local malls. The red was called Pompeii incidentally. I remember using Alizaren red- I loved it- but also used a lot of the Chromium Oxides, one of the reasons I don't paint much these days I tend to get plastered in paint- and Turpentine is not good for one either- I have promised myself if I survive to 80 I will paint again!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Great color on you - the scarf turned out so nice!! This is a wonderful picture-


Goodness, more Compliments! Thank you AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Been catching up with all of you.
> Love the video of Luke. He so cute.
> Julie, love your scarf and your picture. Hope you are having a better day.
> Love seeing all the pictures.
> Thinking of everyone. Hugs to all.


It was good to get to church, and see all my friends! Have not heard a peep nor a whimper from the in-laws- nor from Fale.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I should see about getting it downloaded from the SD card- there is a machine that prints on photographic paper for you at one of the local malls. The red was called Pompeii incidentally. I remember using Alizaren red- I loved it- but also used a lot of the Chromium Oxides, one of the reasons I don't paint much these days I tend to get plastered in paint- and Turpentine is not good for one either- I have promised myself if I survive to 80 I will paint again!


I see you again painting in your future.  I certainly hope to have you around at 80 and beyond!! :thumbup: In good health preferably.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And they all say hello back.  I fell asleep at the computer so DH woke me and told me to go to bed, so I took a nice long nap, still yawning, but boy did I enjoy that nap.


And another hello back, glad you enjoyed your nap!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good to get to church, and see all my friends! Have not heard a peep nor a whimper from the in-laws- nor from Fale.


So glad that church was a positive. On the family though, hopefully they are just very preoccupied with the after funeral going ons and all, but still... :evil: a phone call would be nice and considerate. 
Hugs for you and Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

DH just headed to bed but as I had a good nights sleep and then a good nap on top of it, I am really far from ready for bed so I think I'll just sit and knit and maybe watch a movie while I do it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Beautiful scarf on a beautiful lady. I love that picture of you. Hugs and as always, prayers.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you so much, Gigi! BTW I too love your sense of humour!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> DH just headed to bed but as I had a good nights sleep and then a good nap on top of it, I am really far from ready for bed so I think I'll just sit and knit and maybe watch a movie while I do it.


Have a good sleep when you do go. I watched Nanny McPhee (again) last night. Love that movie


----------



## Ezenby

I am very cautious with the lead content paints. Alizarin also works well mixing skin colors. Hope you will get back to painting. I find it is a tension reliever. I use Turpenoid natural. Nontoxic, nonflammable oil paint cleaner and can be used to mixed with oil or alkyd colors, no more than 25% of the mixture. Smells like oranges. It is here in US made by Weber Co. but I would think it is sold in most artist stores. I am very stingy with the amount I use. Find it works well to dip brush into and wipe on towel. Not to swish brush around in liquid. When the liquid gets too many particles of paint I let the jar sit so the particles go to the bottom and then pour off the good on top. 
Waiting for your new avatar....awwww.

quote=Lurker 2]I guess I should see about getting it downloaded from the SD card- there is a machine that prints on photographic paper for you at one of the local malls. The red was called Pompeii incidentally. I remember using Alizaren red- I loved it- but also used a lot of the Chromium Oxides, one of the reasons I don't paint much these days I tend to get plastered in paint- and Turpentine is not good for one either- I have promised myself if I survive to 80 I will paint again![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hang in there Julie.. day by day.. its what i am doing to try and stay strong.


I am feeling much more supported, and loved today- all my friends at church are so positive, and concerned when I have told them Fale is back, but has stayed away since yesterday morning. (it is 1-19 p.m., now. I agree you can only take it a day at a time!


----------



## Ezenby

Just checked my world clock app and see it is late afternoon in NZ. Julie ...time for us in US to head for bed. The UK will be up to visit with you soon.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Have a good sleep when you do go. I watched Nanny McPhee (again) last night. Love that movie


Thank you, you also. I love that one too, have it on dvd.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good photo and nice scarf


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: They are lovely flowers ... cheer you up a bit


There are a few others that did not photograph well! but at least I can see them when I look out my window. The Magnolia blooms have blown away with the wind and rain.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Gosh that would have been very scary! So glad no one was hurt.


ditto, for GrandmaPaula.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Love making those scarves, find them so easy. The color in that 1 really suits you.

{{{{{[email protected]}}}}} &#9825; I am sending you energy and patience to help you cope at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I see you again painting in your future.  I certainly hope to have you around at 80 and beyond!! :thumbup: In good health preferably.


Mum survived only till 75, although my Dad was 91 when he died, so who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that church was a positive. On the family though, hopefully they are just very preoccupied with the after funeral going ons and all, but still... :evil: a phone call would be nice and considerate.
> Hugs for you and Ringo.


You got it in one, Kaye! Thanks for the hugs, and right back to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> I am very cautious with the lead content paints. Alizarin also works well mixing skin colors. Hope you will get back to painting. I find it is a tension reliever. I use Turpenoid natural. Nontoxic, nonflammable oil paint cleaner and can be used to mixed with oil or alkyd colors, no more than 25% of the mixture. Smells like oranges. It is here in US made by Weber Co. but I would think it is sold in most artist stores. I am very stingy with the amount I use. Find it works well to dip brush into and wipe on towel. Not to swish brush around in liquid. When the liquid gets too many particles of paint I let the jar sit so the particles go to the bottom and then pour off the good on top.
> Waiting for your new avatar....awwww.
> 
> I used to use Naples Yellow a lot when mixing skin tones- don't recall which red- but also a touch of blue. I am sure things are a lot safer now- but the best supplier is right in the centre of the University in the middle of the City proper- and quite a mission for me to get there- would be almost a whole day outing.
> Not quite off topic- because I would need to be able to walk to get to the shop, this morning I took Ringo out for probably a quarter of a mile- by the time you count in the return, without my nerves in my hips playing up, I found having the dog helped prevent the wobbliness I have been feeling- so I am hoping I may be able to get as far as the local RestHome- where I am hoping eventually Ringo may become a welcome visitor.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Just checked my world clock app and see it is late afternoon in NZ. Julie ...time for us in US to head for bed. The UK will be up to visit with you soon.


It is seldom one has conversation now, with the US, other than when Sam is back to normal, and Pontuf sometimes is up at this hour!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Love making those scarves, find them so easy. The color in that 1 really suits you.
> 
> {{{{{[email protected]}}}}} ♡ I am sending you energy and patience to help you cope at this time.


Hi, Heather! see you are online still, thank you for those thoughts! I had a very good conversation with a friend from my last days at 'varsity (Uni) She is an ordained Anglican Priest, and also very importantly a 1st language speaker of Maori- and therefore a living treasure (Taonga). Currently also Mothers' Union President, and has started bumping shoulders with some who are quite celebrities here- but it does not go to her head- which is really great. So I am feeling quite strengthened.


----------



## sugarsugar

I took this photo of one of my mums geraniums yesterday. I love this colour.... just waiting for it to grow a bit more so i can hopefully get a cutting..... sorry it is sideways

Edit.. not sideways now for some reason LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I took this photo of one of my mums geraniums yesterday. I love this colour.... just waiting for it to grow a bit more so i can hopefully get a cutting..... sorry it is sideways
> 
> Edit.. not sideways now for some reason LOL


It certainly is a lovely colour- Geraniums are great survivors in our climate!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly is a lovely colour- Geraniums are great survivors in our climate!


They sure are.. i got her this one last year and they only had the one in that colour.. cant find another anywhere so i will have to wait for a cutting


----------



## ptofValerie

Hello all from a stormy Belfast. I've spent all of Saturday and a good part of Friday managing the honey show at the Belfast Autumn Fair. Great fun and lots of visitors. At our stall, we have a small observation hive with a frame of bees including the queen. It is common practice amongst beekeepers to mark the queen's back with a small spot of paint so that she can be found easily. If the queen is well - all is well. I had the knitted toy bee that some may remember from a photograph on last week's KTP and one little girl asked why she too wasn't marked with a blue spot!! What a delightful and thoughtful little girl. A joy to meet. I'm about to put the Association silver cups into the car and head back to the Botanic Gardens. I fear our visitor numbers will be much reduced as a consequence of the rain and wind. By tonight, I'll not be fit to move!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Just been sitting outside with a cuppa 5.30pm as it is quite mild BUT had to come back in coz of an attack of the killer mozzies. 
:shock: Bit early in the year for them i would have thought. I must buy some mosquito coils to burn i think.


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula - So glad your DH and DS are ok. That must have been very frightening for all of you!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a stormy Belfast. I've spent all of Saturday and a good part of Friday managing the honey show at the Belfast Autumn Fair. Great fun and lots of visitors. At our stall, we have a small observation hive with a frame of bees including the queen. It is common practice amongst beekeepers to mark the queen's back with a small spot of paint so that she can be found easily. If the queen is well - all is well. I had the knitted toy bee that some may remember from a photograph on last week's KTP and one little girl asked why she too wasn't marked with a blue spot!! What a delightful and thoughtful little girl. A joy to meet. I'm about to put the Association silver cups into the car and head back to the Botanic Gardens. I fear our visitor numbers will be much reduced as a consequence of the rain and wind. By tonight, I'll not be fit to move!!


Great to 'see' you Valerie- glad it is the bees that have been keeping you busy! God Bless!


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> The gremlins visit here Martina though I wouldnt mind if you kept them! Not me and I don't know visited here today. One of them cooked something in the
> microwave and didn't put anything over it so now there is food all over the inside of the microwave and the other one spilt pink lemonade in the fridge and didn't clean it up. Hoping they left with one of the family, I have had enough of them thank you very much!


Funny how they often leave with family isn't it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just been sitting outside with a cuppa 5.30pm as it is quite mild BUT had to come back in coz of an attack of the killer mozzies.
> :shock: Bit early in the year for them i would have thought. I must buy some mosquito coils to burn i think.


Do you know if they are as big as our West Coast ones which are around 2cm? Or are they just hungry for blood!?


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Zoe to the rescue! :thumbup: Thanks i have saved it too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Funny how they often leave with family isn't it? :lol: :lol:


The only Gremlin around here is my own forgetful self- Ringo is pretty well behaved!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> See Nana Caren's reply to me. It worked. She is a genius!


Was pure desperation when I figured out how. I wanted to post a photo for a friend, the teens were all at school. It took me quite some time to figure out how to post from my iPad, even longer from my iPhone. The funniest part it you post the same from both. Did I feel silly when I realized it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Was pure desperation when I figured out how. I wanted to post a photo for a friend, the teens were all at school. It took me quite some time to figure out how to post from my iPad, even longer from my iPhone. The funniest part it you post the same from both. Did I feel silly when I realized it.


Goodness me Caren, are you up late or early?!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Well done Martina. NanaCaren is such a good teacher. I'm starting a "Photography for Beginners" course next week so hopefully you may see some results from me!


That will be fun for you. We will be waiting to see some of your photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know if they are as big as our West Coast ones which are around 2cm? Or are they just hungry for blood!?


No not that big thank goodness.... just very hungry. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> No not that big thank goodness.... just very hungry. :shock:


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

Morning (9.30am) Julie, Caren, Valerie, Sugarsugar! (and anyone else who's up)
It is a horrible day here, in fact they have issued a weather warning for rain and high winds for the whole of Scotland today. A day to stay in and knit I think! :thumbup:
I hope you get to see Fale today, Julie.
Loved the story of your Queen bee and the little girl, Valerie.
I love geraniums, Sugarsugar, and those are an especially good colour.
Looking forward to today's coffee, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Morning (9.30am) Julie, Caren, Sugarsugar! (and anyone else who's up)
> It is a horrible day here, in fact they have issued a weather warning for rain and high winds for the whole of Scotland today. A day to stay in and knit I think! :thumbup: I hope you get to see Fale today, Julie.


At 8-30 p.m., it won't be till tomorrow, and even then I am not going to hold my breath!

Wind and rain warnings! Wow is that usual this early in Autumn?


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> DH went to flea market today. Came home with an almost brand new duffel bag filled with yarn and a loom that he paid only $6 for. Love that man!
> 
> Was up until 3 a.m. watching season 1 episodes of Revolution.
> First time seeing that series and I'm in love with it. Have got 12 more episodes to watch before season 2 starts on 9/25.
> Tired now so going to take a nap.


What a great find. How lucky for you that he buys yarn for you.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> At 8-30 p.m., it won't be till tomorrow, and even then I am not going to hold my breath!
> 
> Wind and rain warnings! Wow is that usual this early in Autumn?


We can get them in summer too! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> We can get them in summer too! :lol:


I guess when I was little forecasting was a bit different, I do remember Mum pointing out that when the gulls were overhead, it would be stormy at the coast- and that would be in your direction!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how Caren managed to do that- very clever of her!


You have to push the home button and the power button at the same time. I'd need three hands to demonstrate this, when one of the teens gets up I'll have them help. Jamie showed me this while we were in London.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You have to push the home button and the power button at the same time. I'd need three hands to demonstrate this, when one of the teens gets up I'll have them help. Jamie showed me this while we were in London.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Morning (9.30am) Julie, Caren, Valerie, Sugarsugar! (and anyone else who's up)
> It is a horrible day here, in fact they have issued a weather warning for rain and high winds for the whole of Scotland today. A day to stay in and knit I think! :thumbup:
> I hope you get to see Fale today, Julie.
> Loved the story of your Queen bee and the little girl, Valerie.
> I love geraniums, Sugarsugar, and those are an especially good colour.
> Looking forward to today's coffee, Caren!


Good morning Kate, I get notices from the Met Office was a bit worried when I read that. Stay safe today, good idea sit and knit.


----------



## NanaCaren

This mornings coffee comes from London, along with homemade waffles. Wish I was there to enjoy them. :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Morning (9.30am) Julie, Caren, Valerie, Sugarsugar! (and anyone else who's up)
> It is a horrible day here, in fact they have issued a weather warning for rain and high winds for the whole of Scotland today. A day to stay in and knit I think! :thumbup:
> I hope you get to see Fale today, Julie.
> Loved the story of your Queen bee and the little girl, Valerie.
> I love geraniums, Sugarsugar, and those are an especially good colour.
> Looking forward to today's coffee, Caren!


c
Hi Kate......... Hi Valerie  AND Nana Caren


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess when I was little forecasting was a bit different, I do remember Mum pointing out that when the gulls were overhead, it would be stormy at the coast- and that would be in your direction!


Yes, one good thing about the wind it does drive the gulls away. Until I moved to the seaside, I used to like gulls, but now.....! They are a noisy pest and have started attacking people on the prom and stealing food from them. One child got his head cut by a gull's beak. To be fair it is not entirely the gulls' fault, it's the morons who feed them chips and such or leave their food-litter lying about for them to get. I even stopped putting out stale bread for the birds in the garden as all it did was bring the 'rats with wings' in! Ok, morning rant over!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yes, one good thing about the wind it does drive the gulls away. Until I moved to the seaside, I used to like gulls, but now.....! They are a noisy pest and have started attacking people on the prom and stealing food from them. One child got his head cut by a gull's beak. To be fair it is not entirely the gulls' fault, it's the morons who feed them chips and such or leave their food-litter lying about for them to get. I even stopped putting out stale bread for the birds in the garden as all it did was bring the 'rats with wings' in! Ok, morning rant over!!


we keep saying it is good to vent! we have more problems with over zealous ducks.

Although that would vary, depending on where in the city you live.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> It will be a morning for you I think, Julie. What bread did you make today? I always love it when you tell us what kind of bread you made each morning. And of course it always goes with NanaCaren's cuppa coffee!!
> 
> I picked the green tomatoes from my garden box after Mass today. It is supposed to freeze tomorrow night. I am going to chop them up and freeze them so I can toss them into soup or perhaps some chili this winter. A few raindrops are coming down. I have all the little song birds in my back yard singing like crazy. They are gathering together and getting ready to fly south. Some go as far as South America in their migrations. The hummingbirds have left already. The goldfinches will leave in another week or so. Zoe
> Thought this was cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. :thumbup:
> I usually make green tomato mincemeat with mine at the end of the season. Not going to have any thins year though. :-(


----------



## PurpleFi

Ezenby said:


> Just checked my world clock app and see it is late afternoon in NZ. Julie ...time for us in US to head for bed. The UK will be up to visit with you soon.


That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> good evening from me on the train home from London. we have had awonderful day - in a nutshell - coffee, yarnshop, pub lunch, bus ride, underground Train, more yarn shopping, coffee and train home. Now rather tirrd but woulfn't have missed a minute of it. I'l post photos when I get home.


Good morning, hope you are well rested after yesterday's outing. Sounds as if you had a very flu day of excitement. 
Am looking forward to seeing the photo. I hear MotoGP starting up. :lol: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, hope you are well rested after yesterday's outing. Sounds as if you had a very flu day of excitement.
> Am looking forward to seeing the photo. I hear MotoGP starting up. :lol: :roll:


Hi Caren, just up. Got home quite late yesterday but we had a great time. How are you this morning. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Julie, I meant to say sending you loads of hugs. x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


I love how your Buddhas come so often into your photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, I meant to say sending you loads of hugs. x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: and many back to you!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


I love you garden and the pond. I will need to see if I have an appropriate place for a small pond. I have ideas, maybe over the winter I will design something up.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, just up. Got home quite late yesterday but we had a great time. How are you this morning. x


I am doing very good today, minus the early rising for motogp.  Have had virtual breakfast with a couple of friends. Shared it with everyone on KTP. Had my garden fix of photos, just in time for the race to start in a few minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Signing out for my favourite program- Call the Mid Wife.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I love you garden and the pond. I will need to see if I have an appropriate place for a small pond. I have ideas, maybe over the winter I will design something up.


Morning Caren, let me know if yu want any help. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I love how your Buddhas come so often into your photos!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, let me know if yu want any help. x


Expect to have your brain picked.  Your new garden gave me an idea I had not thought of for one I was stuck on as what to do with.  I will need to get it done very soon so it has time to be stable before the cold arrives.


----------



## angelam

Gagesmom - maybe you will find a new pond/creek/river/waterfall when you move.
Grandmapaula - Thank goodness they were both safe - could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## sugarsugar

Morning PurpleFi .... i see everyone is starting to wake now


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for my favourite program- Call the Mid Wife.


Morning Julie, just saying a quick hi before you sign out. Off to watch the race they just started. HUGS for you dear.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to trundle off to bed and to all of you early risers, or in Julies case, just enjoying the evening, I say have a great day and see you in a few hours. 
I worked on untangling a skein of wool that Grey had absconded with a couple days ago and totally made a mess of, I hadn't gotten around to working on it so did that while watching several episodes of Haven season 1. I want to get all caught up so that when this season starts on Friday I'll have a clue what's going on. It's a great show, very enjoyable, different which is a major reason I like it. Caren, the coffee and waffles look wonderful, wouldn't mind some of each right now, but then I'd never get to bed. 
Purple, the garden is lovely, I agree with Julie, I love the Buddha's. 
Well, hugs to all.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite off topic- because I would need to be able to walk to get to the shop, this morning I took Ringo out for probably a quarter of a mile- by the time you count in the return, without my nerves in my hips playing up, I found having the dog helped prevent the wobbliness I have been feeling- so I am hoping I may be able to get as far as the local RestHome- where I am hoping eventually Ringo may become a welcome visitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Julie. If you can get out for short walks now and again maybe they would help lift your spirits when needed. Walking a dog is a great way of getting out.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Morning PurpleFi .... i see everyone is starting to wake now


Hi Sugarsugar, Just about coming too. Was very tired last night, but had a great day. Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Morning (9.30am) Julie, Caren, Valerie, Sugarsugar! (and anyone else who's up)
> It is a horrible day here, in fact they have issued a weather warning for rain and high winds for the whole of Scotland today. A day to stay in and knit I think! :thumbup:
> I hope you get to see Fale today, Julie.
> Loved the story of your Queen bee and the little girl, Valerie.
> I love geraniums, Sugarsugar, and those are an especially good colour.
> Looking forward to today's coffee, Caren!


Morning from 'down south' - bit of a watery sun this morning so I got some washing out early. We are promised more rain back this afternoon! Oh joy!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Expect to have your brain picked.  Your new garden gave me an idea I had not thought of for one I was stuck on as what to do with.  I will need to get it done very soon so it has time to be stable before the cold arrives.


Sounds exciting, looking forward to hearing more. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a few photos from yesterday


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


Great photos! Lovely memories for you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Don't know how to copy the link with my iPad, :roll: but written out it is www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern and it is also on Ravelry under rose fairy doll.


If you hold your finger just barely above the where you want to copy. It should look like this. Then you move the blue dots across to what you want to copy. Click copy, to paste it you double tap where you want it to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful group of ladies, looks as if you are all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> c
> Hi Kate......... Hi Valerie  AND Nana Caren


Hi, the sun is finally coming up. This is what the sky looks like at this moment. Ok a few moments ago as I went outdoors to take it.


----------



## NanaCaren

NanaCaren wrote:
You are most welcome. Took me a while to figure things out, now that the teens are back in school I have to do these things myself. Now that I know the basics I have been playing around with it.


I think thats the best way to learn anything with computers - just keep playing around with it. My problem is I just keep leaving it until I need it and then expect to pick it all up in five minutes.

angelam


I do the samething with my computer. I don't have many more years before the teens are in Uni/college. I figure I best Learn while I still have help if I get stuck.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> If you hold your finger just barely above the where you want to copy. It should look like this. Then you move the blue dots across to what you want to copy. Click copy, to paste it you double tap where you want it to go. Hope this helps.


If you hold your finger just barely above the where you want to copy. It should look like this. Then you move the blue dots across to what you want to copy. Click copy, to paste it you double tap where you want it to go. Hope this helps.

It worked! Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, the sun is finally coming up. This is what the sky looks like at this moment. Ok a few moments ago as I went outdoors to take it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> If you hold your finger just barely above the where you want to copy. It should look like this. Then you move the blue dots across to what you want to copy. Click copy, to paste it you double tap where you want it to go. Hope this helps.
> 
> It worked! Thank you so much! :thumbup:


Glad it did wasn't sure if I explained it properly. :-D I am having fun learning all the things I can do with my iPad. I've had one since they first came out, just now figuring it. It is so much lighter to take on holiday than the lap top.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


And the sky now that it is a bit later. My favorite time of the day.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> And the sky now that it is a bit later. My favorite time of the day.


Thats really nice.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Thats really nice.


Thank you. Taken with the iPad.


----------



## jheiens

Paula, we are so thankful they are both safe. Bob is such a keeper that we are glad he is still able to nap on your new couch. Rob seems to be such a great part of your family also. Let's just keep them both smack in the middle of it, okay?


Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> The gremlins visit here Martina though I wouldnt mind if you kept them! Not me and I don't know visited here today. One of them cooked something in the
> microwave and didn't put anything over it so now there is food all over the inside of the microwave and the other one spilt pink lemonade in the fridge and didn't clean it up. Hoping they left with one of the family, I have had enough of them thank you very much!


Dawn when the gremlins aren't at your house, they must zip over to my side of Ohio right quickly and visit----frequently!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> {{{{{{{{{June & Family}}}}}}}}


Thank you. Haven't heard any news of sister's FIL since early Sat. am.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


Looks like you had a good time. IknitLondon is a shop I plan to visit very soon. Love their web site.


----------



## jknappva

Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula[/quote]

Oh, Paula, so glad your DH and DS are safe and unhurt. Sounds like that truck put in a lot of useful years and decided to go out with a bang.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Done... thoughts with the whole family and to keep him as comfortable as possible


Thank you....haven't heard any news yet this morning but it's still fairly early.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

anetdeer said:


> Glad you're back Sam..safe & sound!


Welcome to the KTP...don't think I've seen you here before. I hope you decide to become a regular. Sam always has a place at the table and your favorite beverage to welcome you!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I took this photo of one of my mums geraniums yesterday. I love this colour.... just waiting for it to grow a bit more so i can hopefully get a cutting..... sorry it is sideways
> 
> Edit.. not sideways now for some reason LOL


So lovely, and a cheerful color!!! We're getting ready for mums to bloom here with autumn very close. But our crape myrtle trees are still blooming. And probably some will still have flowers until the first or middle of Oct. I love them....most of them bloom for months.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> I took this photo of one of my mums geraniums yesterday. I love this colour.... just waiting for it to grow a bit more so i can hopefully get a cutting..... sorry it is sideways
> 
> Edit.. not sideways now for some reason LOL


Beautiful


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all from a stormy Belfast. I've spent all of Saturday and a good part of Friday managing the honey show at the Belfast Autumn Fair. Great fun and lots of visitors. At our stall, we have a small observation hive with a frame of bees including the queen. It is common practice amongst beekeepers to mark the queen's back with a small spot of paint so that she can be found easily. If the queen is well - all is well. I had the knitted toy bee that some may remember from a photograph on last week's KTP and one little girl asked why she too wasn't marked with a blue spot!! What a delightful and thoughtful little girl. A joy to meet. I'm about to put the Association silver cups into the car and head back to the Botanic Gardens. I fear our visitor numbers will be much reduced as a consequence of the rain and wind. By tonight, I'll not be fit to move!!


Glad the 'bee' stall was so well attended!! It's a shame the storms will reduce attendance!
We definitely could use a good, soaking rain.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This mornings coffee comes from London, along with homemade waffles. Wish I was there to enjoy them. :-D :-D


Although I'd love to be breakfasting in London, I'd be satisfied with the waffles and coffee right here at home.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Although I'd love to be breakfasting in London, I'd be satisfied with the waffles and coffee right here at home.
> JuneK


I would enjoy them at home as well, in London I would be enjoying them with friends instead of alone.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This mornings coffee comes from London, along with homemade waffles. Wish I was there to enjoy them. :-D :-D


Ditto, I am with you.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> we keep saying it is good to vent! we have more problems with over zealous ducks.
> 
> Although that would vary, depending on where in the city you live.


My sister has a problem with Canada geese! They're large and their excrement is in proportion to their size!!!
The ducks and swans aren't usually on shore long enough to make a mess!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


PurpleFi, I so look forward to your lovely garden pictures every morning...after I see them and Caren's coffee,my morning is complete!!
So glad everyone had fun yesterday...be glad when one of you has time to post some photos.
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

jheiens said:


> Paula, we are so thankful they are both safe. Bob is such a keeper that we are glad he is still able to nap on your new couch. Rob seems to be such a great part of your family also. Let's just keep them both smack in the middle of it, okay?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, Joy, very thankful. It could have been so much worse. It's just a truck after all. It can be replaced; we've had it 17 years, and it was getting old. 
Yes, Rob is a good guy, a wonderful dad and a fantastic cook. Today is Rob and Beth's 11th anniversary, so I'll be babysitting. Going to try to take the girls to church. Katie is 10 and she's been before, but this will be 17 month old Lily's 1st time - should be interesting. I'll probably take a nap this afternoon with her - Katie can watch a movie! No knitting this weekend - just couldn't concentrate yesterday and I can't knit while watching Lily - she's just too active! 
Thanks everyone for your good wishes for the guys. The entire inside of the truck was completely destroyed, seats are only metal frames, and the windshield shattered from the heat. God is so good! Love and prayers for my KTP family, Paula


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


Thank you so much, I need the calm of the garden, and flowers. :-D


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


Oh, Paula, so glad your DH and DS are safe and unhurt. Sounds like that truck put in a lot of useful years and decided to go out with a bang.
JuneK[/quote]

The best thing is that the fire dept. got it out before the fire got to the fuel lines - so more of a whimper then a BANG!!! (LOL) Love, Paula


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


Great photos, with lots of fun. Nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


I see someone took a picture before the wine flowed too freely at the pub. Looks like everyone was having a wonderful time!!!
And MiniminiFi has a new friend!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, the sun is finally coming up. This is what the sky looks like at this moment. Ok a few moments ago as I went outdoors to take it.


Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Hi, the sun is finally coming up. This is what the sky looks like at this moment. Ok a few moments ago as I went outdoors to take it.


Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> And the sky now that it is a bit later. My favorite time of the day.


And the sky is still lovely!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> And the sky now that it is a bit later. My favorite time of the day.


Now that is awesome, so love the color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank God Bob and Rob were not hurt! What a terrible experience! Again, thank God no one was hurt. Hope dealing with the insurance will go smoothly and that you are able to get a new truck at a reasonable price.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Well, today has been quite a day for us. DH(Bob) and SIL (Rob) got our old couch out of the living room and into Bob's old truck to take the couch to the dump. As they were coming back through Ithaca, they saw a little wisp or two of smoke coming out of one of the vents. They pulled into a parking lot and opened the hood and didn't see anything, so they checked the inside of the truck around the dash, they pulled out the glove box and checked all over - couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided to drive toward home and keep their eyes opened. They got about 2 blocks down the highway when smoke began pouring out into the cab of the truck. They pulled over, jumped out and got away from the truck. They got about 20 ft. away and the whole truck burst into flames!! Bob called the fire dept. and it took them quite a while to get the fire out. Bob called me,and I went to get them. I was never so happy to see two people in my life! They were completely uninjured and didn't even smell of smoke. When Rob got out, he still had the glove box with all the insurance papers and registration in his hands. When I got there, Bob was talking to the insurance people, they will be going to the place we had the truck towed to on Mon. Guess they are going to try to find out what caused the fire. Poor old truck - we've had it 17 years and it did a lot of work for us. Guess we'll be looking for another truck! Thank God they weren't hurt. We called a friend and he came and got Bob and helped him bring the new couch home. Didn't take Bob long before he was taking a nap on it!!
> 
> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful gathering!


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


----------



## Gweniepooh

Went to bed very early last night and slept over 12 hours; up at 7:30 a.m. DH made me French toast using Almond milk (unsweetened); delicious! He has not headed back to the flea market to poke around. Wonder if he will find more yarn.

Will spend the day knitting. Going to finish up my second pair of socks (will post) and probably cast on a reader's wrap and another pair of sock. 

Blessing to everyone as the day progresses.


----------



## Pontuf

I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK

Any ideas??

No swelling but it does get cool from time to time.just the leg not the foot or toes or thigh. Cool just between knee and ankle

Thanks


----------



## flyty1n

Time to see your neurologist. It could be a bad disc that is pinching the nerve..the quicker you find out, the better your outcome.,


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK
> 
> Any ideas??


I frequently get this because of my fibromyalgia. (Mine has nothing to do with a pinched nerve.) Sometimes it develops into painful cramps too. Then I need to walk the floor. Most annoying when this happens in the middle of the night when you are in sleep mode (like last night), then you are the one who goes bump in the night as you walk the hallway! hahahah, and the walls survived to hold up my house another day..................... Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

flyty1n said:


> Time to see your neurologist. It could be a bad disc that is pinching the nerve..the quicker you find out, the better your outcome.,


Thanks


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> I frequently get this because of my fibromyalgia. (Mine has nothing to do with a pinched nerve.) Sometimes it develops into painful cramps too. Then I need to walk the floor. Most annoying when this happens in the middle of the night when you are in sleep mode (like last night), then you are the one who goes bump in the night as you walk the hallway! hahahah, and the walls survived to hold up my house another day..................... Zoe


Thanks Zoe. So far no cramps just tingling and slight numbness
XO
Pontuf

Also this started when i went on high blood pressure med, very low dose


----------



## RookieRetiree

Time to see a doctor...could be so many things such as sciatica nerve, poor circulation, etc. It needs looking after.



Pontuf said:


> I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> No swelling but it does get cool from time to time.just the leg not the foot or toes or thigh. Cool just between knee and ankle
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Pontuf

RookieRetiree said:


> Time to see a doctor...could be so many things such as sciatica nerve, poor circulation, etc. It needs looking after.


Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh what I wouldn't do to get a night's sleep like that. It's been a very long time since I've gotten even 8 hours straight. So glad to hear it from you --- it's probably been a long time for you as well with the pain you've been in. So sorry that you have to wait for surgery; paperwork has always been a problem with healthcare and may be getting more onerous with the Affordable Healthcare Act. Hope you get it all worked out.



Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed very early last night and slept over 12 hours; up at 7:30 a.m. DH made me French toast using Almond milk (unsweetened); delicious! He has not headed back to the flea market to poke around. Wonder if he will find more yarn.
> 
> Will spend the day knitting. Going to finish up my second pair of socks (will post) and probably cast on a reader's wrap and another pair of sock.
> 
> Blessing to everyone as the day progresses.


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> I frequently get this because of my fibromyalgia. (Mine has nothing to do with a pinched nerve.) Sometimes it develops into painful cramps too. Then I need to walk the floor. Most annoying when this happens in the middle of the night when you are in sleep mode (like last night), then you are the one who goes bump in the night as you walk the hallway! hahahah, and the walls survived to hold up my house another day..................... Zoe


 Walking does not help. It is there all the time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Zoe. So far no cramps just tingling and slight numbness
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> Also this started when i went on high blood pressure med, very low dose


Charlotte, you should make an appointment to see your doc as soon as you can so you can tell him/her about these symptoms you are having in your leg. The doc will want to know and they may be a side effect of that blood pressure med. If so, then you would be switched to another one that does not cause these things to happen. Best of luck to you and give the lil Pontuf an ear rub for me! Lucky sends a romp around the back yard for Pontuf! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Looks like you had a good time. IknitLondon is a shop I plan to visit very soon. Love their web site.


I could come and hold your hand in case you got lost! They are not planning to go to Ally Pally this year (stall cost is so expensive) but are thinking about going to the Knitting show at the Farnham Maltings in February. If you've not been there it is well worth a visit.


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, love your early morning photos this morning, we have wall to wall grey here and rain.


----------



## martina

Good afternoon everyone. I hope everything is better for all today. It is cold and dreary here. The photo is from the same point in my house as the one on the nice day. As you can see it is misty and raining. It is also very windy. So I am staying in, having a shower, getting ready for the day out with my friend tomorrow and visiting the solicitors (lawyers) office to sign some papers, making dinner then sewing up this blanket. I have been lazing in bed all morning reading my new book, so it is time to get moving. Take care, all who requested are in my prayers.


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> Charlotte, you should make an appointment to see your doc as soon as you can so you can tell him/her about these symptoms you are having in your leg. The doc will want to know and they may be a side effect of that blood pressure med. If so, then you would be switched to another one that does not cause these things to happen. Best of luck to you and give the lil Pontuf an ear rub for me! Lucky sends a romp around the back yard for Pontuf! Zoe


 And Pontuf is sending Lucky ear rubs

XO


----------



## 5mmdpns

With cooler weather coming (and Sam, I sympathize with you!) here is a hearty hot soup to make! Zoe 

Lemon Chicken Noodle Soup

Ingredients:
* 1.5 litres (6 cups) chicken broth
* 1 litre (4 cups) cooked chicken, chopped
* 3 celery stalks, diced
* 4 carrots, sliced into bite-size pieces
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* juice of one lemon (about 60 mL / 1/4 cup)
* 30 mL (2 Tbsp.) Garlic & Herb Dip Seasoning Mix
* 750 mL (3 cups) dry egg noodles
* salt and pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS:
In a large pot combine all ingredients, except egg noodles, and bring to a boil. Add egg noodles and reduce heat. Simmer until noodles are cooked, approximately 10 minutes. Serve with broken up pieces of a crusty bread!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Caren, love your early morning photos this morning, we have wall to wall grey here and rain.


Thanks. We had grey and more grey all morning then turned to sun just as the sun was gong down. Glad to see the sun but could really use the rain for the water table. The pond is looking very sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning all...it's a bit chilly and misty this a.m., but forecaster says it'll be another day like yesterday. Autumn seems to be here - we had the heat on for a little night before last to take some of the dampness and chill out of the air. Also, switched out the screens for the glass in the two doors and got the humidifier on the furnace to combat the winter dry air. 

I've been up for an hour or so catching up here and having breakfast. Thanks for the breakfast, Caren, and for the lovely setting, Purple.

The pictures from London are wonderful and you ladies are so lovely and looked like you were having a wonderful time. I visited that yarn shop when in London almost a year ago already and will always remember how to get there from the Waterloo tube station....I can walk the trip in my mind and see the shop. Great memories. I bought some lovely local yarns dyed to a light aqua...it's still set aside to become mittens.

GrandmaPaula - so glad that Bob and SIL are safe---I've had a car catch fire and it's a very scary thing. The idea that the truck was just in the shop to be fixed may indicate an issue and the insurance should come through quickly...unfortunately, it's not nearly enough to replace the vehicle. Happy anniversary to daughter and DH...fun times watching the grandkids, I'm sure..but know how tiring it is.

Caren, thanks for the computer lessons; learn things every day on this site; as much about life in general and other topics as we do in knitting.

Kathy, be safe in your travels...those wind generators are unbelievable. The landscape around my hometown part of Iowa is dotted with them; it was very disconcerting at first to go back there and see them in the cornfields.

Julie---prayers and hugs as always. I love the red in the scarf and the red in the geranium...which was my Mom's and her Mom's favorite flower. We also used to plant geraniums around my MIL's front yard. Hope to find some of that color.

I haven't heard anything more from Dreamweaver or her family so plan to call them today. I hope and pray the news is good.

The burn from yesterday is across the first knuckle on three fingers, but isn't too bad. It's tough to grip anything, but otherwise it's not too bad and the pain is mostly gone. But, it's my excuse not to cook today! The roasted chicken with ratatouille was wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123

Morning, happy peaceful Sunday. Just checking in before Maya and I head out for our walk.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Rookie,
It's chillly here too, I've just put the central heating on. 
Opposite I knit London is a fantastic shop, from the outside just looks like a little butchers, but once you go in they have four floors of all types of groceries include fres fruit and vegetables, cheeses, wines, books, chocolate and oh so much more. But the bes thing is they have a love cafe that does wicked almond croissants. That's where we all met up first.
It was a rally lovely day, I think we all talked all the time. Miss Pam may not be able to get on here for the moment as she is having trouble getting connected. But tomorrow she is coming here so will be able to put in an appearance.
She very kindly bought us some wonderful hand dyed yarn from America and some chocolates. Both are delicious.
I must go and do a bit of tidying as I have the WI knitting group here tomorrow morning and then Miss Pam and her DH are arriving for lunch.
Have you heard any thing from Gerry as to how Jynx is?
Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. We had grey and more grey all morning then turned to sun just as the sun was gong down. Glad to see the sun but could really use the rain for the water table. The pond is looking very sad.


Sending a few bucketfuls of water your way. Buddha looks like he is about to swim across the pond. :roll:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I could come and hold your hand in case you got lost! They are not planning to go to Ally Pally this year (stall cost is so expensive) but are thinking about going to the Knitting show at the Farnham Maltings in February. If you've not been there it is well worth a visit.


It's a date - for both!


----------



## martina

Anyone else going to Ally Pally in October?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope everything is better for all today. It is cold and dreary here. The photo is from the same point in my house as the one on the nice day. As you can see it is misty and raining. It is also very windy. So I am staying in, having a shower, getting ready for the day out with my friend tomorrow and visiting the solicitors (lawyers) office to sign some papers, making dinner then sewing up this blanket. I have been lazing in bed all morning reading my new book, so it is time to get moving. Take care, all who requested are in my prayers.


Lovely photo, a day like today it is good to be lazy. I spoke too sone this morning it is clouding over and looking like it might rain again, the wind has picked up. Was hoping to finish getting the lawn mowed.


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie. Sorry to hear about your burn. Hope its better today

XO

pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all...it's a bit chilly and misty this a.m., but forecaster says it'll be another day like yesterday. Autumn seems to be here - we had the heat on for a little night before last to take some of the dampness and chill out of the air. Also, switched out the screens for the glass in the two doors and got the humidifier on the furnace to combat the winter dry air.
> 
> I've been up for an hour or so catching up here and having breakfast. Thanks for the breakfast, Caren, and for the lovely setting, Purple.
> 
> The pictures from London are wonderful and you ladies are so lovely and looked like you were having a wonderful time. I visited that yarn shop when in London almost a year ago already and will always remember how to get there from the Waterloo tube station....I can walk the trip in my mind and see the shop. Great memories. I bought some lovely local yarns dyed to a light aqua...it's still set aside to become mittens.
> 
> GrandmaPaula - so glad that Bob and SIL are safe---I've had a car catch fire and it's a very scary thing. The idea that the truck was just in the shop to be fixed may indicate an issue and the insurance should come through quickly...unfortunately, it's not nearly enough to replace the vehicle. Happy anniversary to daughter and DH...fun times watching the grandkids, I'm sure..but know how tiring it is.
> 
> Caren, thanks for the computer lessons; learn things every day on this site; as much about life in general and other topics as we do in knitting.
> 
> Kathy, be safe in your travels...those wind generators are unbelievable. The landscape around my hometown part of Iowa is dotted with them; it was very disconcerting at first to go back there and see them in the cornfields.
> 
> Julie---prayers and hugs as always. I love the red in the scarf and the red in the geranium...which was my Mom's and her Mom's favorite flower. We also used to plant geraniums around my MIL's front yard. Hope to find some of that color.
> 
> I haven't heard anything more from Dreamweaver or her family so plan to call them today. I hope and pray the news is good.
> 
> The burn from yesterday is across the first knuckle on three fingers, but isn't too bad. It's tough to grip anything, but otherwise it's not too bad and the pain is mostly gone. But, it's my excuse not to cook today! The roasted chicken with ratatouille was wonderful.


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


Gwen what a nice husband you have and such a nice surprise!

XO
pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> Charlotte, you should make an appointment to see your doc as soon as you can so you can tell him/her about these symptoms you are having in your leg. The doc will want to know and they may be a side effect of that blood pressure med. If so, then you would be switched to another one that does not cause these things to happen. Best of luck to you and give the lil Pontuf an ear rub for me! Lucky sends a romp around the back yard for Pontuf! Zoe


Ill call her tomorrow. Thanks Zoe

XO


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Julie, just saying a quick hi before you sign out. Off to watch the race they just started. HUGS for you dear.


read this a bit late! Like this is now Monday morning! Hope it was as nail-biting a race as the America's Cup one I watched yesterday morning. Hugs to you!


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie

Please give Jinx our love

XO

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all...it's a bit chilly and misty this a.m., but forecaster says it'll be another day like yesterday. Autumn seems to be here - we had the heat on for a little night before last to take some of the dampness and chill out of the air. Also, switched out the screens for the glass in the two doors and got the humidifier on the furnace to combat the winter dry air.
> 
> I've been up for an hour or so catching up here and having breakfast. Thanks for the breakfast, Caren, and for the lovely setting, Purple.
> 
> The pictures from London are wonderful and you ladies are so lovely and looked like you were having a wonderful time. I visited that yarn shop when in London almost a year ago already and will always remember how to get there from the Waterloo tube station....I can walk the trip in my mind and see the shop. Great memories. I bought some lovely local yarns dyed to a light aqua...it's still set aside to become mittens.
> 
> GrandmaPaula - so glad that Bob and SIL are safe---I've had a car catch fire and it's a very scary thing. The idea that the truck was just in the shop to be fixed may indicate an issue and the insurance should come through quickly...unfortunately, it's not nearly enough to replace the vehicle. Happy anniversary to daughter and DH...fun times watching the grandkids, I'm sure..but know how tiring it is.
> 
> Caren, thanks for the computer lessons; learn things every day on this site; as much about life in general and other topics as we do in knitting.
> 
> Kathy, be safe in your travels...those wind generators are unbelievable. The landscape around my hometown part of Iowa is dotted with them; it was very disconcerting at first to go back there and see them in the cornfields.
> 
> Julie---prayers and hugs as always. I love the red in the scarf and the red in the geranium...which was my Mom's and her Mom's favorite flower. We also used to plant geraniums around my MIL's front yard. Hope to find some of that color.
> 
> I haven't heard anything more from Dreamweaver or her family so plan to call them today. I hope and pray the news is good.
> 
> The burn from yesterday is across the first knuckle on three fingers, but isn't too bad. It's tough to grip anything, but otherwise it's not too bad and the pain is mostly gone. But, it's my excuse not to cook today! The roasted chicken with ratatouille was wonderful.


----------



## Pontuf

They must have had a Groupon for hot air balloon rides. There are over 10 above our house

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

They must have had a Groupon for hot air balloon rides. There are over 10 above our house

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

martina said:


> Anyone else going to Ally Pally in October?


What and where is Ally Pally?
If you all go ill go!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Well done Julie. If you can get out for short walks now and again maybe they would help lift your spirits when needed. Walking a dog is a great way of getting out.


Especially now that I have found a harness that brings out his more controllable nature- I tried one that went over the muzzle that people said was really good- but it was hopeless on him. And almost impossible to adjust. I am going to aim for once a day walks- given that we are going into Spring/summer when the pavements become unbearably hot.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


That man's a keeper!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos! Lovely memories for you all.


ditto


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially now that I have found a harness that brings out his more controllable nature- I tried one that went over the muzzle that people said was really good- but it was hopeless on him. And almost impossible to adjust. I am going to aim for once a day walks- given that we are going into Spring/summer when the pavements become unbearably hot.


We are just coming out of the hot pavement weather. Pontuf is back on regular walks. Yeah! Happy Dog! He gained a lot of weight over the summer. Walks should trim him down

XO

Pontuf


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> What and where is Ally Pally?
> If you all go ill go!


It's the Alexandra Palace in London, where they hold a lot of exhibitions and the like. I would hazard a guess that this one will be something to do with crafts?!!


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> We are just coming out of the hot pavement weather. Pontuf is back on regular walks. Yeah! Happy Dog! He gained a lot of weight over the summer. Walks should trim him down
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Never thought about pavements being to hot for dogs' paws, not something we have to worry about here! Give Pontuf a pat from me.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> And the sky now that it is a bit later. My favorite time of the day.


That is so lovely- very delicate colours!


----------



## martina

Pontuf said:


> What and where is Ally Pally?
> If you all go ill go!


The Knitting and Stitching Show, Alexandra Palace, London.10th, 11th, 12th and 13th. October. I go every year, take some workshops, intend to buy very little but it always turns into a lot, browse, and thoroughly enjoy myself. There is a website if you want to look.


----------



## Pontuf

KateB said:


> It's the Alexandra Palace in London, where they hold a lot of exhibitions and the like. I would hazard a guess that this one will be something to do with crafts?!!


Thanks! I googled it an the palace came up. I thought it was a mistake
Thanks Kate. Its pretty far from me ao guess i cant make it today



XO
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

KateB said:


> It's the Alexandra Palace in London, where they hold a lot of exhibitions and the like. I would hazard a guess that this one will be something to do with crafts?!!


Thanks! I googled it an the palace came up. I thought it was a mistake
Thanks Kate. Its pretty far from me ao guess i cant make it today



XO
Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My sister has a problem with Canada geese! They're large and their excrement is in proportion to their size!!!
> The ducks and swans aren't usually on shore long enough to make a mess!
> JuneK


Our ducks are always out there looking for an easy feed, consequences from that.


----------



## Pontuf

KateB said:


> Never thought about pavements being to hot for dogs' paws, not something we have to worry about here! Give Pontuf a pat from me.


Thanks Kate

He just got groomed and DH hates the cut. Blames me!
Perhaps ill post pontuf's picture and you all can comment

XO


----------



## nittergma

I agree with you Joy and Gagesmom I hope the sale goes without complications and you're able to settle in somewhere else with little trouble. nittergma


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gagesmom. I've been concerned about your and the family regarding your move. I'm so sorry about the circumstances which are forcing the issue; we've moved so many times because of duty station reassignments while DH was in the Marine Corps and later due to job changes caused by fluctuations in the plastics industry. They don't seem so daunting to us.
> 
> When we came here to NE Ohio, we relocated 3 times in less than 18 months within the same community. Other times, we moved half way across the US in about the same time. Most of those moves involved a house purchase/disposal. This house is the one we've been in the longest--16 years! Of course, it is the one I like the least and it's the only one we've lived in long enough to have to consider redecorating since our second house purchase in 1981. lolol
> 
> All this is NOT meant to imply that you are somehow not approaching this thing correctly. What I'm leading up to is this: God has shown us through all these relocations that He does still care for His own. Even in the most financially trying times, we never, ever had to sneak out of town to avoid anyone we owed money and we never missed a meal or a bill payment--even when we owned 3 houses in 3 different states!! Now that prospect can give your the bejeebers very quickly. Go ahead, ask me how I know ((grin)).
> 
> Trust him to guide and provide for your needs. He never fails.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf

martina said:


> The Knitting and Stitching Show, Alexandra Palace, London.10th, 11th, 12th and 13th. October. I go every year, take some workshops, intend to buy very little but it always turns into a lot, browse, and thoroughly enjoy myself. There is a website if you want to look.


Id love to go to this show!


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I'm glad you were able to find stitch markers that you like, good tools help get the job done.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie---prayers and hugs as always. I love the red in the scarf and the red in the geranium...which was my Mom's and her Mom's favorite flower. We also used to plant geraniums around my MIL's front yard. Hope to find some of that color.
> 
> I haven't heard anything more from Dreamweaver or her family so plan to call them today. I hope and pray the news is good.
> 
> The burn from yesterday is across the first knuckle on three fingers, but isn't too bad. It's tough to grip anything, but otherwise it's not too bad and the pain is mostly gone. But, it's my excuse not to cook today! The roasted chicken with ratatouille was wonderful.


Darn hit send reply! -was meaning to preview- thanks for the prayers and thoughts Rookie.

Keeping Dreamweaver in my prayers

Sorry the burn is that bad- hopefully as you read this you are able to grasp things again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


 :thumbup: clever DH!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> We are just coming out of the hot pavement weather. Pontuf is back on regular walks. Yeah! Happy Dog! He gained a lot of weight over the summer. Walks should trim him down
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


We have the thickening waistline after Ringo's operation- I have had to cut back his breakfast quite a bit- because when I eat through the day, he begs for some too. (too hard to refuse him!) We are apparently having a fine spell, according to my barometer- so that also will encourage me out. 
Hope you enjoy the cooler weather! Pats for Pontuf!


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> He just got groomed and DH hates the cut. Blames me!
> Perhaps ill post pontuf's picture and you all can comment
> 
> XO


Please do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Thanks! I googled it an the palace came up. I thought it was a mistake
> Thanks Kate. Its pretty far from me ao guess i cant make it today
> 
> 
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> He just got groomed and DH hates the cut. Blames me!
> Perhaps ill post pontuf's picture and you all can comment
> 
> XO


Just remembered the name of the dog in your avatar - Clarence!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm glad you were able to find stitch markers that you like, good tools help get the job done.


They were gifted- some are solid rings- very good for moving markers- and some are plastic safety pins, which are brilliant when you need to be able to remove them but also need to jog your memory for whatever reason!
I know they say a bad workman blames his tools, but neither will shoddy tools do a good job.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


Your DH really looks out for you! What a haul!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all...it's a bit chilly and misty this a.m., but forecaster says it'll be another day like yesterday. Autumn seems to be here - we had the heat on for a little night before last to take some of the dampness and chill out of the air. Also, switched out the screens for the glass in the two doors and got the humidifier on the furnace to combat the winter dry air.
> 
> I've been up for an hour or so catching up here and having breakfast. Thanks for the breakfast, Caren, and for the lovely setting, Purple.
> 
> The pictures from London are wonderful and you ladies are so lovely and looked like you were having a wonderful time. I visited that yarn shop when in London almost a year ago already and will always remember how to get there from the Waterloo tube station....I can walk the trip in my mind and see the shop. Great memories. I bought some lovely local yarns dyed to a light aqua...it's still set aside to become mittens.
> 
> GrandmaPaula - so glad that Bob and SIL are safe---I've had a car catch fire and it's a very scary thing. The idea that the truck was just in the shop to be fixed may indicate an issue and the insurance should come through quickly...unfortunately, it's not nearly enough to replace the vehicle. Happy anniversary to daughter and DH...fun times watching the grandkids, I'm sure..but know how tiring it is.
> 
> Caren, thanks for the computer lessons; learn things every day on this site; as much about life in general and other topics as we do in knitting.
> 
> Kathy, be safe in your travels...those wind generators are unbelievable. The landscape around my hometown part of Iowa is dotted with them; it was very disconcerting at first to go back there and see them in the cornfields.
> 
> Julie---prayers and hugs as always. I love the red in the scarf and the red in the geranium...which was my Mom's and her Mom's favorite flower. We also used to plant geraniums around my MIL's front yard. Hope to find some of that color.
> 
> I haven't heard anything more from Dreamweaver or her family so plan to call them today. I hope and pray the news is good.
> 
> The burn from yesterday is across the first knuckle on three fingers, but isn't too bad. It's tough to grip anything, but otherwise it's not too bad and the pain is mostly gone. But, it's my excuse not to cook today! The roasted chicken with ratatouille was wonderful.


WE have had the heat on just enough to take the dampness out. The teens would have it on all the time if I let them. Yesterday the windows were open to air things out. 
You are welcome for breakfast was happy to share it. 
If I share what I have learned on the computer to me it is like paying it forward. I have learned so many different things on here. I love that we share what we know with each other. 
Sending healing thoughts and energy. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## nittergma

Five, the soup looks delicious!! Today is a good day for soup here. nittergma


----------



## nittergma

I agree! I really do like the saftey pins as well.


Lurker 2 said:


> They were gifted- some are solid rings- very good for moving markers- and some are plastic safety pins, which are brilliant when you need to be able to remove them but also need to jog your memory for whatever reason!
> I know they say a bad workman blames his tools, but neither will shoddy tools do a good job.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Sending a few bucketfuls of water your way. Buddha looks like he is about to swim across the pond. :roll:


Thanks I'll take all you want to send. I love your Buddha.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


WOW!!!! My girls like to take my small amounts of yarn, I have to hide it if I want to keep it for a project.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> read this a bit late! Like this is now Monday morning! Hope it was as nail-biting a race as the America's Cup one I watched yesterday morning. Hugs to you!


They were pretty good not as good as the last one though. Hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so lovely- very delicate colours!


----------



## Poledra65

Great pictures of all you ladies in London, looks like you had a wonderful day. 
Caren, love the sunrise, both pictures are so pretty. We have a rainy looking day out, which is fine, I would love a nice rainy day where I don't have to go anywhere, but stay home and knit, probably won't work out that way, but a nice though.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you....haven't heard any news yet this morning but it's still fairly early.
> JuneK


Continuing prayers.


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> Just remembered the name of the dog in your avatar - Clarence!


Yes. Clarence


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> No swelling but it does get cool from time to time.just the leg not the foot or toes or thigh. Cool just between knee and ankle
> 
> That's pretty much how DSM's issues started, ended with her back surgery as it was from the L4 & L5 putting pressure on the nerve. Definitely have it checked out just to be sure it's not anything that can do permenant damage.
> I hope it's just something minor. Hugs.
> Thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great pictures of all you ladies in London, looks like you had a wonderful day.
> Caren, love the sunrise, both pictures are so pretty. We have a rainy looking day out, which is fine, I would love a nice rainy day where I don't have to go anywhere, but stay home and knit, probably won't work out that way, but a nice though.


Thanks it was beautiful this morning. The sunny day has become over cast. I love when I can just sit and knit except half the time I forget to knit and end up on the computer.


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks. Poledra


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I hope everything is better for all today. It is cold and dreary here. The photo is from the same point in my house as the one on the nice day. As you can see it is misty and raining. It is also very windy. So I am staying in, having a shower, getting ready for the day out with my friend tomorrow and visiting the solicitors (lawyers) office to sign some papers, making dinner then sewing up this blanket. I have been lazing in bed all morning reading my new book, so it is time to get moving. Take care, all who requested are in my prayers.


Even in the rain it's a beautiful view.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


Those are great!! I have got to get a cup of coffee and get started on something.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


Great socks!


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


I love these socks


----------



## gottastch

Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!

The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!
> 
> The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


These are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

KateB said:


> These are beautiful! :thumbup:


Thanks, Kate! I have been sorting through my yarn stash and think I have a better idea now on how much is needed to make one of these blankets. I will make a few more of these to stash away...nice to have something on-hand and ready to go when someone needs a gift 

I'm thinking of seeing how big I can go with this and make one for my elderly aunt, who is always cold. She can fold it over her lap or maybe even wear it like a shawl  I have lots of Red Heart (no dye lot) ecru colored yarn. Most are partial skeins but this might be a good way to use them up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


Love love love the socks.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


Purple socks - woo hoo!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!
> 
> The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


They are still homemade seems how you had to help the machine along. They have turned out perfectly lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> These are beautiful! :thumbup:


Kate love the new avatar. He just gets cuter every day. :-D :-D


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Kate love the new avatar. He just gets cuter every day. :-D :-D


I was feeling so proud of myself, I managed to cut and paste (because of your help) + crop and download a photo + copy onto an e-mail ....... would it send? ......would it chook! Don't know what I did or didn't do, but I'll get there if it kills me! :evil:


----------



## machriste

Morning everyone. Just sent DP's (Jack) daughter back on plane to Denver. She came yesterday to see her dad. When she called to ask if she could come, I thought, "oh, no, I cannot add one more thing to my day," but it was a good visit. When I wrote about his recent frightening hosp. stay, I didn't include the info that in June he was diagnosed with late stage lung cancer. It was the chemo that lowered his white blood count and made him vulnerable to pneumonia and sepsis and all the other complications. He does seem to be improving slowly, and Friday, the oncol. said he wanted to continue treatment after one more week off. Imaging during the hosp. stay did show lung tumor and the mets to bones have shrunk. That was the good news along with all the rest. 

Anyway, this is just to say thank you for all the prayers. Right now we are moderately going forward. For the time being we have nursing, PT and a home health aide coming in weekly through Medicare. He is able to spend most of the day (as long as he isn't moving around) off oxygen. At this point, he cannot be left alone, but we are managing that with friends and sitters from the company I work for. 

KP is a great stabilizer for me. I appreciate every one of you. And Sam, thanks for your leadership. I'm glad you had you trip, and even though you were missed, your subs were superb! 

Have a good Sunday everyone.

Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I agree! I really do like the saftey pins as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> They were pretty good not as good as the last one though. Hugs back to you.


 :thumbup: and more hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!
> 
> The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


Hand or machine made, I am sure they will be appreciated- did not know you could do things like that. I have used a Singer Machine and a Passap- infortunately have neither now!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> These are beautiful! :thumbup:


Kate, love the new avatar with Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Purple socks - woo hoo!!!


ref, Gwen's socks

ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Morning everyone. Just sent DP's (Jack) daughter back on plane to Denver. She came yesterday to see her dad. When she called to ask if she could come, I thought, "oh, no, I cannot add one more thing to my day," but it was a good visit. When I wrote about his recent frightening hosp. stay, I didn't include the info that in June he was diagnosed with late stage lung cancer. It was the chemo that lowered his white blood count and made him vulnerable to pneumonia and sepsis and all the other complications. He does seem to be improving slowly, and Friday, the oncol. said he wanted to continue treatment after one more week off. Imaging during the hosp. stay did show lung tumor and the mets to bones have shrunk. That was the good news along with all the rest.
> 
> Anyway, this is just to say thank you for all the prayers. Right now we are moderately going forward. For the time being we have nursing, PT and a home health aide coming in weekly through Medicare. He is able to spend most of the day (as long as he isn't moving around) off oxygen. At this point, he cannot be left alone, but we are managing that with friends and sitters from the company I work for.
> 
> KP is a great stabilizer for me. I appreciate every one of you. And Sam, thanks for your leadership. I'm glad you had you trip, and even though you were missed, your subs were superb!
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone.
> 
> Marilyn


Truly hope you are enjoying your Sunday. Both of you!


----------



## Ezenby

Learned the lesson not to feed wild turkeys....they want more and more. Started coming right up to the house.



Lurker 2 said:


> we keep saying it is good to vent! we have more problems with over zealous ducks.
> 
> Although that would vary, depending on where in the city you live.


----------



## angelam

Pontuf said:


> They must have had a Groupon for hot air balloon rides. There are over 10 above our house
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


How wonderful! I have a passion for hot air balloons - been lucky enough to go up on two occasions. I think they're just beautiful!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially now that I have found a harness that brings out his more controllable nature- I tried one that went over the muzzle that people said was really good- but it was hopeless on him. And almost impossible to adjust. I am going to aim for once a day walks- given that we are going into Spring/summer when the pavements become unbearably hot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Learned the lesson not to feed wild turkeys....they want more and more. Started coming right up to the house.


 :thumbup: Our ducks in Scotland used to wander in to the house if the back door was left open! That could make a mess. One Khaki Campbell got trapped under the fridge, this would have been about 1950- fridges then had an open motor housing below (at least ours did!)


----------



## Pontuf

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!
> 
> The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


So pretty!

Pontuf
XO


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I was feeling so proud of myself, I managed to cut and paste (because of your help) + crop and download a photo + copy onto an e-mail ....... would it send? ......would it chook! Don't know what I did or didn't do, but I'll get there if it kills me! :evil:


Cool we are all learning together. One day we will be pros at this picture cropping/posting thing.


----------



## Pontuf

machriste said:


> Morning everyone. Just sent DP's (Jack) daughter back on plane to Denver. She came yesterday to see her dad. When she called to ask if she could come, I thought, "oh, no, I cannot add one more thing to my day," but it was a good visit. When I wrote about his recent frightening hosp. stay, I didn't include the info that in June he was diagnosed with late stage lung cancer. It was the chemo that lowered his white blood count and made him vulnerable to pneumonia and sepsis and all the other complications. He does seem to be improving slowly, and Friday, the oncol. said he wanted to continue treatment after one more week off. Imaging during the hosp. stay did show lung tumor and the mets to bones have shrunk. That was the good news along with all the rest.
> 
> You and your family are in our prayers
> 
> XO
> 
> pontuf
> 
> Anyway, this is just to say thank you for all the prayers. Right now we are moderately going forward. For the time being we have nursing, PT and a home health aide coming in weekly through Medicare. He is able to spend most of the day (as long as he isn't moving around) off oxygen. At this point, he cannot be left alone, but we are managing that with friends and sitters from the company I work for.
> 
> KP is a great stabilizer for me. I appreciate every one of you. And Sam, thanks for your leadership. I'm glad you had you trip, and even though you were missed, your subs were superb!
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## Spider

Good afternoon all from a rainy Midwest.
Started raining mid afternoon yesterday and rained most of the night. We needed it.
Gwen love the purple socks. You are sure getting alot done and your husband is a smart man. You should have enough yarn now for a scrap afghan.
Nanacaren, you are the best teacher. You taught me out to post pictures from my IPad. Now will have to study the cut and paste, I have never conquered that and I am like Kate. I get frustrated when I want to do it.
Julie, still hoping things work out for you. Keep your spirits up.
Gagesmom, allergies are so fun.
Poledra, hope you get some knitting done.
Gremlins have been all this house lately , can't seem to find them.
Kathy, as usual your work is wonderful , would love to see what a knitting machine looks like. They will make wonderful gifts.
Purplefi, what a fun day you all must have had. Would be fun to be with you all. What I could learn from all of you.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, still hoping things work out for you. Keep your spirits up.
> 
> Thanks spider! I am working on the spirits! (non-alcoholic!)


----------



## machriste

Thank you Julie and Pontuf. Your kind thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Good afternoon all from a rainy Midwest.
> Started raining mid afternoon yesterday and rained most of the night. We needed it.
> Gwen love the purple socks. You are sure getting alot done and your husband is a smart man. You should have enough yarn now for a scrap afghan.
> Nanacaren, you are the best teacher. You taught me out to post pictures from my IPad. Now will have to study the cut and paste, I have never conquered that and I am like Kate. I get frustrated when I want to do it.
> 
> I can understand your frustration when learning new things on the iPad. I would ask my oldest(computer whiz) how to do something, he would do it for me instead of showing me. or go so fast I missed it. I remember things best when I am teaching it to someone else.


----------



## pacer

Grandmapaula....so happy to hear that everyone is safe. That is very frightening. I had something similar happen when I was driving a new, used car when I had a toddler and a baby. I saw smoke and pulled over to the side of the road. I had the car towed to the dealer I bought it from and they found faulty wiring in the steering column. Fortunately I chose to not drive it as soon as I saw the smoke because it would have been a huge challenge to get the little ones out of the car had it burst into flames. What a blessing that no one got hurt and you got the new couch home safely as well. Take care. It was a pleasure meeting you and your DH.


----------



## BJohn4223

PurpleFi said:


> That's right. Morning from sunny Surrey Julie. Had a bit of a lie in as I was tired after 'doing London' yesterday. We had a super time showing Miss Pam the sights and I will be posting some photos soon. In the meantime photos for Sunday..


I love the pictures - thank you for sharing them.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the purple socks...now to cast on the reader's wrap.


I love the color of your socks, and we know PurpleFi will, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!
> 
> The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.


Sounds like you have to use the machine to keep up with the population 'explosion'!
LOL! I'm sure they'll love them...they're really pretty!
JUneK


----------



## Bobglory

Pontuf said:


> I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> No swelling but it does get cool from time to time.just the leg not the foot or toes or thigh. Cool just between knee and ankle
> 
> Thanks


This is just me, but that was what was happening before my epic injury. I of course ignored it. As it progressed, I also ignored the pain in the back of my knee, the pain running down my leg and the feeling somewhat like a small Chihuahua taking a large bite out of the center of my butt cheek.

In my case, all of this was my sciatic nerve whining and crying in protest before it decided that it wasnt going to play anymore.

Please, please, please, have the doctor check out your back (and anything else that could be a cause). While the scooter rides have been a hoot and a half, and I have a lot of new Therapy friends, I would not wish my recent vision of hell on anyone.

Hugs,

Gigi


----------



## jknappva

He is able to spend most of the day (as long as he isn't moving around) off oxygen. At this point, he cannot be left alone, but we are managing that with friends and sitters from the company I work for.

KP is a great stabilizer for me. I appreciate every one of you. And Sam, thanks for your leadership. I'm glad you had you trip, and even though you were missed, your subs were superb!

Have a good Sunday everyone.

Marilyn[/quote]

So glad you could you can see improvement! And it's great that you have help.
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory

I love the socks Gwenie. Such a pretty color.

Gigi


----------



## BJohn4223

Just a quick note from Gilbert, AZ. The weather is lovely here today. Warm but not in the 100's again so fairly nice. Had a lovely visit with my aunt yesterday. Took some cinnamon rolls to her for eating this week and we played some cards. Came home and sat in the chair to crochet. I am working on a baby blanket that I need to finish for an October baby. Then will immediately start on a knitted blanket for a baby girl due in November. If there's time, I want to make hats and booties, too.

I still have other projects that I need to finish before Christmas - some not even started but they are in the Que.

It should be a fairly quiet day around here today - and I still am not caught up with reading all the posts this week but need to get some crocheting and knitting done.

I bought material this week to make a bathrobe for oldest daughter - reversible so will take some time. Also have a throw that jumped up on the radar for the middle daughter. I got some lovely yarn at Tuesday Morning when they had their sale last weekend, and bought some great yarn from a KP friend's stash so have lots of things to work on.

GD asked me last night to show her how to crochet - thought she might like it better than knitting. I started her on a face cloth (yarn from my cotton stash)and she is working a simple pattern of chain stitches and single crochets. Maybe she can make the booties or a hat next and help me with the baby items.

I want to learn to knit some baby socks and think it might not take as long as a pair of adult socks. What is the average length of time to knit a pair of socks? I'm not sure how long to allow in the line of projects.

Too much yarn and not enough time to get it all done. I keep changing my mind on what to knit as I find new patterns that I like. I found some dog socks and sweaters to knit that I can use for scrap/leftover yarn from my stash. And - a tea cozy and egg cozies patterns. I have to quit buying yarn until I've used up some of what i have. I use two skeins or four skeins and buy six or ten more. I'm never going to get through it all at this rate - but oh, such beautiful yarn there is out there. I just can't resist.

Oh, well - off to knit.

Prayers for those who are ill or in need of prayers for decisions that have to be made this week. Thank you's to all post the beautiful pictures as I do so enjoy them. Thank's also for the wonderful recipes. And last, but certainly not least - thank you all for being here. Sometimes I feel isolated from everything around me and just need to have someplace I can go for peace and quiet and talk about something besides my families ailments.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.
Bonnie


----------



## pacer

Pontuf...glad to hear that you are going to get in touch with your doctor tomorrow. If things get worse then you might want to check in today. There is always an on call doctor so you could at least call and see what the on call doctor has to say.

Caren....love the sunrise. It is beautiful. Today is a cold day in Michigan. I love it, but DH does not. 

Gwen...DH is taking good care of you while you are down. He is a thrifty man which is also good. What awesome finds he has brought home this weekend for you.


----------



## gagesmom

3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown: 

Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.

My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :| 

I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.

Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> 3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:
> 
> Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|
> 
> I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


So glad that she loved that scarf. It is beautiful and will brighten up those dreary winter days. You did an awesome job on that scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hmmm...I wonder if we have any flea markets close by; not that I need any help with my stash. Hope he found something for his hobbies also.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


----------



## gagesmom

Aww pacer, Thanks so much. I showed my mom the scarf today(she stopped by my work) and she was oogling it saying she loved the color. Ha ha, I am almost finished making hers and I will surprise her with it next week.


pacer said:


> So glad that she loved that scarf. It is beautiful and will brighten up those dreary winter days. You did an awesome job on that scarf.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Rookie


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> It's a date - for both!


Great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's something I want to do someday...I'd like to see the balloon fest in NM (Alburquerke, I think) and see the sight of them all lifting off into the clear blue sky.



Pontuf said:


> They must have had a Groupon for hot air balloon rides. There are over 10 above our house
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## gagesmom

Gage has the wii set up and wants me to play Mario brothers with him. Back later on. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Anyone else going to Ally Pally in October?


I'm going on Thursday 10th, what day are you going?


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> It's the Alexandra Palace in London, where they hold a lot of exhibitions and the like. I would hazard a guess that this one will be something to do with crafts?!!


You are right, it's the Knitting and Stitching show. One of the biggest in Europe. Wall to wall stalls selling loads of scrummy stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I'll take all you want to send. I love your Buddha.


Then I'll send a few more bucketfuls, we've had loads of rain today.
Buddha loves you too. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely socks Gwen - great colour too :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I love the color of your socks, and we know PurpleFi will, too!
> JuneK


Really?? Of course they are fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Then I'll send a few more bucketfuls, we've had loads of rain today.
> Buddha loves you too. x


 :-D :-D Would love to have a few more buckets full. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D Would love to have a few more buckets full. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh darn it, I'll send the who kitten caboodle! Or better still I bring it over. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> 3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:
> 
> Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|
> 
> I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


Of course she loved the scarf, what wasn't to like?!! Fingers crossed for your viewings coming good.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to do a bit of knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Oh darn it, I'll send the who kitten caboodle! Or better still I bring it over. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That would be awesome if you brought it. I would send you hame with some apple cider molasses and maple syrup. Made from my trees.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> That would be awesome if you brought it. I would send you hame with some apple cider molasses and maple syrup. Made from my trees.


If you gave me all that lot I may not want to come home. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

Still raining outside so I didn't go to the Farmer's Market...too many fresh baked goods there as temptation anyway. They've also set up a coffee stand with lots of good concoctions and pastries that I'd have to avoid. I think I can get most of what I want from the local vegetable farmer so will make that as part of my errands this week.

The onion jam was such a hit that I've decided to make baked onion soup for dinner tonight. That should take the chill off the day. I'll caramelize the onions the same way and then add some home made beef & chicken stock that I have in the freezer. 

I still can't do too much with the left hand as far as gripping or have anything touching the burned area, but think I got away lucky...the blisters aren't as bad as I feared. But, no yarn work for me today...I'll have to keep cleaning out shelves, papers, etc., but after a nap.

Love the socks, Gwennie. The show at the Ally Pally sounds wonderful...probably kind of like the MW Stitches Show that is held annually around here. It's lovely to go and see all the wonderful yarns and other things. It was beads for me this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> If you gave me all that lot I may not want to come home. x


 :-D :-D That would be ok I have lots of yarn too. I even have a pool except it is outside.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> 3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:
> 
> Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|
> 
> I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


We could get together and share allergy stories. Last night was awful, today is alittle better. Hope you are feeling better and you get more than one offer on the house. Crossing my fingers and toes. Hang in there.


----------



## Pontuf

pacer said:


> Pontuf...glad to hear that you are going to get in touch with your doctor tomorrow. If things get worse then you might want to check in today. There is always an on call doctor so you could at least call and see what the on call doctor has to say.
> 
> Caren....love the sunrise. It is beautiful. Today is a cold day in Michigan. I love it, but DH does not.
> 
> Gwen...DH is taking good care of you while you are down. He is a thrifty man which is also good. What awesome finds he has brought home this weekend for you.


Thanks Pacer


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D That would be ok I have lots of yarn too. I even have a pool except it is outside.


Ooh lovely and I don't mind the outdoor pool as long as you hold an umbrella over me if it rains. Don't want to get wet.


----------



## PurpleFi

Rookie, so sorry your burnt your hand. Hope it heals really quickly. x


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Still raining outside so I didn't go to the Farmer's Market...too many fresh baked goods there as temptation anyway. They've also set up a coffee stand with lots of good concoctions and pastries that I'd have to avoid. I think I can get most of what I want from the local vegetable farmer so will make that as part of my errands this week.
> 
> The onion jam was such a hit that I've decided to make baked onion soup for dinner tonight. That should take the chill off the day. I'll caramelize the onions the same way and then add some home made beef & chicken stock that I have in the freezer.
> 
> I still can't do too much with the left hand as far as gripping or have anything touching the burned area, but think I got away lucky...the blisters aren't as bad as I feared. But, no yarn work for me today...I'll have to keep cleaning out shelves, papers, etc., but after a nap.
> 
> Love the socks, Gwennie. The show at the Ally Pally sounds wonderful...probably kind of like the MW Stitches Show that is held annually around here. It's lovely to go and see all the wonderful yarns and other things. It was beads for me this year.


Baked french onion soup sounds good. I'm making chicken soup for tonight. Should have thought of had the windows open again today, the teens think they are freezing to death. Making gluten free crackers to go with. If they taste good I'll post the receipt.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh lovely and I don't mind the outdoor pool as long as you hold an umbrella over me if it rains. Don't want to get wet.


I will Put a large tarp up. Definitely can't have anyone getting wet while in the pool. :-D :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, love your purple socks.
Gottastch, your blankets are grate.
Marilyn healing energy your way.
Ezenby, I know wildlings can be annoying but still it sounds fun to have wild turkeys.
Spider and Gagesmom hope your allergies get better.
Quite day, feeling good. Will bind off scarf I finished at my morning AA mtg.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> He is able to spend most of the day (as long as he isn't moving around) off oxygen. At this point, he cannot be left alone, but we are managing that with friends and sitters from the company I work for.
> 
> KP is a great stabilizer for me. I appreciate every one of you. And Sam, thanks for your leadership. I'm glad you had you trip, and even though you were missed, your subs were superb!
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone.
> 
> Marilyn


So glad you could you can see improvement! And it's great that you have help.
JuneK[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:
> 
> Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|
> 
> I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> I'm going on Thursday 10th, what day are you going?


I am going all four days as I have booked workshops some days and I like to have breakfast and lunch there in the Panorama room and take my time talking to some stall holders I met there and have a good look in the textile gallery and ....buy stuff.


----------



## Poledra65

Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor. After cleaning it all up, I had to refill the tank using 5 gallon buckets, I am going to be so very sore I think, not fun. But she got the water change she wanted and the floors got a really good cleaning. Now when the wool area rugs dries out I'll have to bring it back into her house and then use the carpet cleaner on it, oh joy. But it could have been worse, they could have broken something that could not be easily fixed, so I'm counting the blessings on that one. 
Well, I'm caught up I think, so I'm off to another room to watch Haven on netflix and do some knitting, have a headache from another realm, so hoping that it will fade away. Have a great day all.


----------



## machriste

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor.
> 
> Oh mercy!! What a good person you are to do the clean-up. I'm trying to figure out DSM? Dear sweet mother?


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor.
> 
> Oh mercy!! What a good person you are to do the clean-up. I'm trying to figure out DSM? Dear sweet mother?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear StepMother I think!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

what a wonderful gift for your friend. Sometimes you never know what a present will bring...with this gift you will remember her dearly and she of you.

quote=gagesmom]3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:

Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.

My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|

I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.

Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gages Mom...of course your scarf was met with joy!!

Update on Jynx...the second surgery went well; it was the lesser of the possibilities so surgeon fixed muscle lining and sewed her back up. But, she's now in SICU and almost under because they had to put all the tubes in for surgery; Gerry, her DH, is making sure she stays in lala land until the tubes are removed. Hopefully, that will happen during rounds early tomorrow morning and that she'll be able to be up and get back to her recovery. I'm sure she won't be released until after the wound healing is determined to be on track and all post-surgical milestones are met. But it is good news except that she had to go through the second surgery. They also lost her teeth; so she's not very happy with this place and has every reason to be as suspicious, nervous and anxious about this place. 

Please keep prayers coming for her continued recovery.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor.
> 
> Oh mercy!! What a good person you are to do the clean-up. I'm trying to figure out DSM? Dear sweet mother?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Step Mother. It didn't help that she's only 10 days or so out from her back surgery either. Oh well, hopefully it can't happen again, I have everything blocked off and we are going to put some clamps on the hoses this week just as an extra precaution.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh lovely and I don't mind the outdoor pool as long as you hold an umbrella over me if it rains. Don't want to get wet.


Wet is not too bad, but I draw the line at hail! of course if it did hail, we could bob for hailstones in the pool!!!! hmmm, you would of course, need to consult miniFi on this! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks so much Rookie for the update

XO
pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Gages Mom...of course your scarf was met with joy!!
> 
> Update on Jynx...the second surgery went well; it was the lesser of the possibilities so surgeon fixed muscle lining and sewed her back up. But, she's now in SICU and almost under because they had to put all the tubes in for surgery; Gerry, her DH, is making sure she stays in lala land until the tubes are removed. Hopefully, that will happen during rounds early tomorrow morning and that she'll be able to be up and get back to her recovery. I'm sure she won't be released until after the wound healing is determined to be on track and all post-surgical milestones are met. But it is good news except that she had to go through the second surgery. They also lost her teeth; so she's not very happy with this place and has every reason to be as suspicious, nervous and anxious about this place.
> 
> Please keep prayers coming for her continued recovery.


----------



## Ezenby

Just watched the Kiwis take another race. Had to do some searching to find what channel we could watch with our Dish network. Went online and found a search tool. We have been big fans of cup races ...probably due to living in San Diego. Several years ago my niece was commissioned to do a glass etching when the boats raced in San Diego. It was hugh. She mostly paints now. Very talented.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pontuf said:


> I have a question. My left leg has been tingling for a number of weeks. Now it is somewhat numb off and on. Just a little numb like it is asleep. Much more when i get up in the morning or have been sitting for awhile. It has affected my walking somewhat. Has anyone had this problem?the numbness is from my hip and goes down to my toes and just a slight numbness just enough to affect my walking and only on my left side. Right side OK
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> No swelling but it does get cool from time to time.just the leg not the foot or toes or thigh. Cool just between knee and ankle
> 
> Thanks


See Doctor befor it gets worse


----------



## angelam

I have a request please. After talking to DS about the severe winters they have in Poland I am thinking about knitting a neck warmer for him. Does anyone (especially you ladies in Canada) have a pattern or a link for one?? Many thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I have a request please. After talking to DS about the severe winters they have in Poland I am thinking about knitting a neck warmer for him. Does anyone (especially you ladies in Canada) have a pattern or a link for one?? Many thanks.


Here is a simple and warm neck warmer. If you like a particular scarf you could just make it shorter and stitch the ends together. That way it would be just for him.

http://novembermorningblog.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/simple-seed-stitch-neck-warmer/


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks

XO



busyworkerbee said:


> See Doctor befor it gets worse


----------



## Spider

Glad to get the report on Jinx. Hope she keeps recovering.


----------



## Pontuf

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor. After cleaning it all up, I had to refill the tank using 5 gallon buckets, I am going to be so very sore I think, not fun. But she got the water change she wanted and the floors got a really good cleaning. Now when the wool area rugs dries out I'll have to bring it back into her house and then use the carpet cleaner on it, oh joy. But it could have been worse, they could have broken something that could not be easily fixed, so I'm counting the blessings on that one.
> Well, I'm caught up I think, so I'm off to another room to watch Haven on netflix and do some knitting, have a headache from another realm, so hoping that it will fade away. Have a great day all.


Ohmy goodness. What a bizarre thing to happen.


----------



## Spider

Poledra, rest up. What a mess to clean up. It is always something.


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a simple and warm neck warmer. If you like a particular scarf you could just make it shorter and stitch the ends together. That way it would be just for him.
> 
> http://novembermorningblog.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/simple-seed-stitch-neck-warmer/


Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas

XO

Pontuf


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Welcome, I have made a few of them.


----------



## martina

Thanks for the update. Please send her "Best Wishes for a speedy recovery".


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a simple and warm neck warmer. If you like a particular scarf you could just make it shorter and stitch the ends together. That way it would be just for him.
> 
> http://novembermorningblog.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/simple-seed-stitch-neck-warmer/


Thanks Caren - what a simple idea! Why couldn't I think of that!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> He just got groomed and DH hates the cut. Blames me!
> Perhaps ill post pontuf's picture and you all can comment
> 
> XO


Cannot be as bad as the amateur job I did on my girl with scissors. Turns out she Imdid quite slim once the curly coat shortened.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks Caren - what a simple idea! Why couldn't I think of that!


A few years ago I was making neck warmers for the men in the family. couldn't find a pattern.I mentioned it to my niece, she said she would just make sort scarves and put button holes on one end. I sewed the ends together instead.


----------



## Pontuf

Home all day with my leg up. Made DH a cheesecake from scratch. Just came out of the oven. Watching jimmy stewart movies on TCM
Vertigo on now Rear Window next then Cary Grant in To Catch A Thief with Grace Kelley

XO

thanks everyone ill call my doctor first thing in the morning. Have to take Pontuf to vet. He keeps shaking his ears. Maybe some hair from friday grooming


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I will Put a large tarp up. Definitely can't have anyone getting wet while in the pool. :-D :-D


Thank you xx


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> Thanks so much Rookie for the update
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Another answered prayer :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> A few years ago I was making neck warmers for the men in the family. couldn't find a pattern.I mentioned it to my niece, she said she would just make sort scarves and put button holes on one end. I sewed the ends together instead.


Great idea!


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> I am going all four days as I have booked workshops some days and I like to have breakfast and lunch there in the Panorama room and take my time talking to some stall holders I met there and have a good look in the textile gallery and ....buy stuff.


Wow, I don't think I could survive 4 days. I know my wallet couldn't!


----------



## Pontuf

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


Love this garden


----------



## Pontuf

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


Love this garden


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you xx


 :thumbup: :-D No problem at all.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Wet is not too bad, but I draw the line at hail! of course if it did hail, we could bob for hailstones in the pool!!!! hmmm, you would of course, need to consult miniFi on this! Zoe


Haahaa. Our we could just stay underwater with a snorkel. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Great idea!


she is always coming up with great ideas like that. I was surprised to receive a neck warmer from her that year for christmas and it matched my coat.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, I don't think I could survive 4 days. I know my wallet couldn't!


I save up for it- it is my annual holiday , so I make the most of it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok it's past midnight. Knitting Group here tomorrow.

Sending healing hugs to all, especially Jynx, who need them and happy and peaceful hugs to everyone.

Night night, the moon is shining and it has stopped raining. x


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Ok it's past midnight. Knitting Group here tomorrow.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to all, especially Jynx, who need them and happy and peaceful hugs to everyone.
> 
> Night night, the moon is shining and it has stopped raining. x


Good night, pleasant dreams dear lady.

Ditto that for Jynx, may she recover quickly.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa. Our we could just stay underwater with a snorkel. :thumbup:


It would be an adventure for me as I have never snorkeled before!!!! Zoe  :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


Only on pg 14 trying to catch up, had to say love the new, avatar of Luke!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> It would be an adventure for me as I have never snorkeled before!!!! Zoe  :thumbup:


A pool is the perfect place to practice with a snorkel. The ocean is not the place to use one for the first time. no, no, no it isn't.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


What a beautiful lady and scarf! Looks very nice with your top and I like the color on you though I do understand about others picking out colors for you. My mom picks out things all the time for me, sometimes good sometimes awful!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, welcome back. So great that you like your new bright yellow digs. Recipes sound great and I am the one that had the stuffed portobella. Mmmmmmm that was so good.

Purple Fi, your border garden is so neat and lovely. Did you or DH do the edging. Wow, so professional. Re: avatar...LOL I title that one, the Gardener.

Nana, colors are starting to turn here too. Touch of autumn in the air for sure.

Tessa, so glad you are back and starting to feel better.

Ezenby, so sorry the insurance is such a hassle. Guess it has all changed. Your canning photo is a work of art, photo and canning both.

Gwenie, I missed so much but saw in Ezenby's post that you had insurance troubles too. Yikes, hope it gets cleared up.

GrandmaPaula, have been thinking about you and your DH. It was just sooooo great to meet you in person. I'll bet your area is super beautiful in autumn when the trees turn with the waterfalls, lake, hills, and all the trees.

5mmdpns, Congratulations to your parents on their 55th. You made it such a special time for them to have the mayor there and I'm so glad to see your dad smiling and feeling better. Just wonderful.

Oh my, I am just on the first few pages and there are already 44 pages. 

Julie, you know I am sending you loads of hugs across the miles on Angels Wings. 

AZ, thinking of you and DH and praying for some good days for him.

See lots of new names as I have missed so much. Hi to everyone.

Kate, your wee one still looks like himself but his looks are changing. What a sweetheart.

Ok, my news is I took the grandchildren to the Farmer's Market. They had poutine (french fries) with gravy and cheese curds. Then they had something healthy, juice from the juice trailor where they put in kale or wheat grass in with fruit juice. They drank it and thought it was ok. I was tired after but we had such a lovely time together and with the youngest now 6 there wasn't so much care except for my worry when they would wrestle. I bought a mandoline, not the musical kind, and am trying to make my own sweetpotato chips without oil and just a tad of gomasio (salt blended with sesame seeds.) I soaked them in hot water with vinegar in it as that would give them some more flavor and although I don't have the baking temp or time down yet, (some too well and some still limp) I will. I also had a learning curve with the mandonline but I made sure to get the one that has the holder so that I don't slice a finger off.

House is in much better shape and I am looking forward to the FingerLakes Fiber Festival next weekend. Stephanie McPhee, think that is her name, will give a lecture and classes. Hope the weather is good and wish I had some money. This year I will just be looking.  :x Hugs to all and I will try and read a few more pages. Just on Pg.2


----------



## Spider

Angora, glad to see you back. Sounds like you have been busy.


----------



## jknappva

I have to quit buying yarn until I've used up some of what i have. I use two skeins or four skeins and buy six or ten more. I'm never going to get through it all at this rate - but oh, such beautiful yarn there is out there. I just can't resist.

Oh, well - off to knit.

Prayers for those who are ill or in need of prayers for decisions that have to be made this week. Thank you's to all post the beautiful pictures as I do so enjoy them. Thank's also for the wonderful recipes. And last, but certainly not least - thank you all for being here. Sometimes I feel isolated from everything around me and just need to have someplace I can go for peace and quiet and talk about something besides my families ailments.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.
Bonnie[/quote]

There are always shoulders to lean on and listening ears around Sam's Tea Table!! And I know exactly what you mean about all that beautiful yarn out there....I'm trying so hard to stay away from those places that tempt me to buy more. If I live to be 150 yrs old, I'll never use all I have now!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> I think I mentioned last week that I had to buy a new washer and dryer. I did my usual homework by consulting Consumers Reports which I always do before buying a major appliance. When we got to the store the first thing we saw was a sign indicating the #1 rated washer and dryer so I didn't!t have to search for the right machines.. I asked questions, checked the washer--abeautiful stainless steel tub, plenty of room. Tried the dryer door, checked the lint trap, etc. Yes, we'll take them.
> 
> When they were delivered, I was like a kid with a new toy. I HAD to try it out, When the washer was finished, I ran downstairs to put everything in the dryer and lo and behold, discovered that I cannot reach the bottom of the washer drum unless I stand on my tippy toes. I am 5'5" . It never occurred to me to check that out. A word to the wise.....


Oh No. Thanks to my sister my mother just got front loading. Yay Sis. She said mom you couldn't reach the clothes in the bottom, but otherwise we wouldn't have thought of that either. What will you do?? Maybe you've already answered it and I will see your answer as I read on.


----------



## jknappva

I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.

Things like that are so appreciated when they're unexpected!! I would have cried,too.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The reason I have a front loader, at 5' 2 1/2" I can't reach either.
> :roll: :roll:


Yup, 5' and shrinking LOL. Never thought about that and fortunately I got the front loaders as that was all I saw in Germany. They may have others but that is what they had in our apartment building. The dryer didn't vent to the outside. We had to empty the water that condensed from drying.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Really?? Of course they are fabulous :thumbup:


I absolutely agree!!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> What a beautiful lady and scarf! Looks very nice with your top and I like the color on you though I do understand about others picking out colors for you. My mom picks out things all the time for me, sometimes good sometimes awful!!


Thanks Pup lover!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh lovely and I don't mind the outdoor pool as long as you hold an umbrella over me if it rains. Don't want to get wet.


ROFLMAO! Only you, PurpleFI!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Angora...so good to hear from you. Glad you had a wonderful time with the grandchildren. Your blanket was awesome. Do you have another project going yet? I am making sweaters for great niece and great nephew. Great Nephew told his mom this morning that she could not drive on the freeway anymore. He says the geese poop on it so she cannot drive on it. He is 4 years old. Not sure what triggered that comment from him, but gave the rest of us a wonderful laugh. You never know what children will say and do.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor. After cleaning it all up, I had to refill the tank using 5 gallon buckets, I am going to be so very sore I think, not fun. But she got the water change she wanted and the floors got a really good cleaning. Now when the wool area rugs dries out I'll have to bring it back into her house and then use the carpet cleaner on it, oh joy. But it could have been worse, they could have broken something that could not be easily fixed, so I'm counting the blessings on that one.
> Well, I'm caught up I think, so I'm off to another room to watch Haven on netflix and do some knitting, have a headache from another realm, so hoping that it will fade away. Have a great day all.


Good gosh!! AFter the day you've had, I would have a major headache too!! Cats are easier....just change the litter pan once in a while and make sure they have food and water. No 100 gals of water to clean up!!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf[/quot
> The following is a cowl I made for my Husband when he was still running and walking in the winter. I made it is a dark grey. I used dpns needles 5.5 mm or size 8 US--Worsted weight yarn and did the neck portion like a cuff for a pair of socks - increasing the size of the ribbing for the shoulder part.
> 
> C/o l04 stitches - using 3 x 3 rib for4.5 inches- change to 6.5 needles and carry on with the ribbing ( this would be the shoulder section), for 1.5 inches then with 7mm needles another 2 or 2.5 inches depending on if he is a big man or not. This fits over the head -- is a 'cuff around the neck and widens at the bottom so that it will fit on the shoulders.
> 
> I made them for my son, son in law and nephew. They are not 'stylish' but work well. Pat pulled it up over his chin on bitter days-- they lie quite flat and fit under the neck of his jacket.
> 
> The picture shows a neckwarmer down with the ribbing as above -- and then I crochet around the bottom increasing as you can see. They are very simple to do and not bulky. I don't care for a bulky neck scarf or cowl and my husband hates scarves to they work for us.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Gages Mom...of course your scarf was met with joy!!
> 
> Update on Jynx...the second surgery went well; it was the lesser of the possibilities so surgeon fixed muscle lining and sewed her back up. But, she's now in SICU and almost under because they had to put all the tubes in for surgery; Gerry, her DH, is making sure she stays in lala land until the tubes are removed. Hopefully, that will happen during rounds early tomorrow morning and that she'll be able to be up and get back to her recovery. I'm sure she won't be released until after the wound healing is determined to be on track and all post-surgical milestones are met. But it is good news except that she had to go through the second surgery. They also lost her teeth; so she's not very happy with this place and has every reason to be as suspicious, nervous and anxious about this place.
> 
> Please keep prayers coming for her continued recovery.


Oh, Bless her heart...it's one thing after another. I always give my partials to my daughter...that way I know they won't get lost!!!
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

jules, love the color scarf and that is a perfect color on you. also a very good pic of you. you have really flawless skin. 
so ok, everyone get over the fact that my avatar is so tenintsy. i have tried 12 ways from sunday to make it bigger, the nephews blew me off. brats. i did get several pic scanned, just can not figure out how to get it bigger and most of all on her after i get it bigger. why can i not get this.........................  :shock: :?


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yup, 5' and shrinking LOL. Never thought about that and fortunately I got the front loaders as that was all I saw in Germany. They may have others but that is what they had in our apartment building. The dryer didn't vent to the outside. We had to empty the water that condensed from drying.


I wanted front loader mostly because I have always had trouble reaching the bottom. When the children wanted to help it was near impossible for them to reach. I have a step stool for the one dryer, the other one is on the floor.

Glad you are back.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Ok it's past midnight. Knitting Group here tomorrow.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to all, especially Jynx, who need them and happy and peaceful hugs to everyone.
> 
> Night night, the moon is shining and it has stopped raining. x


Glad the rain has stopped...perhaps we'll see some sun in the garden with your Buddhas tomorrow!!
Night,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf[/quot
> The following is a cowl I made for my Husband when he was still running and walking in the winter. I made it is a dark grey. I used dpns needles 5.5 mm or size 8 US--Worsted weight yarn and did the neck portion like a cuff for a pair of socks - increasing the size of the ribbing for the shoulder part.
> 
> I love them. Thanks Shirley
> 
> XO
> 
> C/o l04 stitches - using 3 x 3 crib for4.5 inches- change to 6.5 needles and carry on with the ribbing ( this would be the shoulder section), for 1.5 inches then with 7mm needles another 2 or 2.5 inches depending on if he is a big man or not. This fits over the head -- is a 'cuff around the neck and widens at the bottom so that it will fit on the shoulders.
> 
> I made them for my son, son in law and nephew. They are not 'stylish' but work well. Pat pulled it up over his chin on bitter days-- they lie quite flat and fit under the neck of his jacket.
> 
> The picture shows a neckwarmer down with the ribbing as above -- and then I crochet around the bottom increasing as you can see. They are very simple to do and not bulky. I don't care for a bulky neck scarf or cowl and my husband hates scarves to they work for us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Oh, Bless her heart...it's one thing after another. I always give my partials to my daughter...that way I know they won't get lost!!!
> JuneK


Thanks for letting us know Rookie. She didn't need to lose her dentures on top of everything else! how frustrating for her. I hope nothing else happens.

Speaking of dentures, this was by far the easiest new set I have ever had. They knew what they were doing and there is very little problems -- a bit of soreness on the bottoms but I really had a bad time last set -- My son didn't even notice today.

I am just thankful for our insurance which covered it all.

pricey to say the least without the insurance.

Love to Jynx - and Prayers.


----------



## Designer1234

That was meant to say RIB not crib -- my spell check sometimes gets things so mixed up. anyway the part that goes around the neck is like a sleeve or sock cuff, and fits well without a lot of knitting around the neck.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pup lover!


Dearest Julie. I've been thinking of you and Fale all day. Hope things can be resolved peacefully and to your satisfaction Monday. It worries me that you haven't seen Fale in a day or so...I'm afraid the wicked witch, Lupe, will whisk him back to Australia before things are settled with the police.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Thinking of you Jynx and hope you are feeling better.

XO

pontuf


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


Julie, great photo of you. You look truly beautiful and the color is so perfect!!!! :thumbup: I cheated. I'm only on page 3 but when my post came up I saw a remark about the scarf and had to go a searchin'. LOL So glad I did.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf[/quot
> The following is a cowl I made for my Husband when he was still running and walking in the winter. I made it is a dark grey. I used dpns needles 5.5 mm or size 8 US--Worsted weight yarn and did the neck portion like a cuff for a pair of socks - increasing the size of the ribbing for the shoulder part.
> 
> Thanks for the directions Shirley...they will make great Christmas presents and won't take a lot of time to make.
> How are the new smiles? Are you pleased?
> Hugs,
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf[/quot
> The following is a cowl I made for my Husband when he was still running and walking in the winter. I made it is a dark grey. I used dpns needles 5.5 mm or size 8 US--Worsted weight yarn and did the neck portion like a cuff for a pair of socks - increasing the size of the ribbing for the shoulder part.
> 
> Thanks for the directions Shirley...they will make great Christmas presents and won't take a lot of time to make.
> How are the new smiles? Are you pleased?
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________
> I need to search for this one too....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to trundle off to bed and to all of you early risers, or in Julies case, just enjoying the evening, I say have a great day and see you in a few hours.
> I worked on untangling a skein of wool that Grey had absconded with a couple days ago and totally made a mess of, I hadn't gotten around to working on it so did that while watching several episodes of Haven season 1. I want to get all caught up so that when this season starts on Friday I'll have a clue what's going on. It's a great show, very enjoyable, different which is a major reason I like it. Caren, the coffee and waffles look wonderful, wouldn't mind some of each right now, but then I'd never get to bed.
> Purple, the garden is lovely, I agree with Julie, I love the Buddha's.
> Well, hugs to all.


Kaye, I hate to be the one to tell you Haven started last Friday the 13th. They show repeats so maybe you can catch it this week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Julie, great photo of you. You look truly beautiful and the color is so perfect!!!! :thumbup: I cheated. I'm only on page 3 but when my post came up I saw a remark about the scarf and had to go a searchin'. LOL So glad I did.


I have been jumping around a lot lately. Had to go looking for the scarf too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> __________________________________
> I need to search for this one too....


one page back. It is quite a good idea.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


----------



## purl2diva

Angora1 said:


> Yup, 5' and shrinking LOL. Never thought about that and fortunately I got the front loaders as that was all I saw in Germany. They may have others but that is what they had in our apartment building. The dryer didn't vent to the outside. We had to empty the water that condensed from drying.


When we lived in England, I hung the dryer hose out the kitchen window, rain or shine, hot or cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are great blankets. Can't believe how quickly a knitting machine will produce one. quote=gottastch]Hello! I've been so tired lately...still fighting off whatever it is I have!!!

The babies are arriving so I feel like I "cheated," as time has gotten away from me. I got out my old Brother knitting machine (purchased used back in the 1980's) and used Diana Sullivan's "Swirl Baby Blanket" tutorials (on You Tube) to make a few blankets. Our former neighbor had their baby on Thursday and a former co-worker of mine had her baby on Friday - yikes! I am pleased with the results...would have really preferred to hand-knit something but I think they will both be pleased.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you to those that commented on the socks. I swear I am addicted to making them now. Started a pair for DH around 4:30-5 and already am down to working on the gusset. I love it! Now whether or not they will fit him is a big question. He wears a 12 or 12 1/2 so I went with the larger size. I wanted to make them out of washable merino but my order hadn't come in so they are acrylic. We shall see.....

Marianne has gotten me hooked on the tv show Revolution. I've spent the weekend knitting and watching the season 1 episodes on netflix and am now waiting for season 2 to start on the 25th. If you haven't seen any of it before check it out.

Since surgery was postponed I'm going to be even more productive and knit, knit, knit. Don't have to worry about getting up early either. (except to call and reschedule surgery). 

Going to go finish catching up on the KTP...


----------



## Gweniepooh

{{{{{hugs}}}}}Marilyn will continue to keep Jack in prayer. We are here for you if you ever need us.


machriste said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, it might just make it easier to have turkey for Thanksgiving.....lol....(Hope I haven't offended you...just couldn't resist)


Ezenby said:


> Learned the lesson not to feed wild turkeys....they want more and more. Started coming right up to the house.


----------



## jheiens

The baby blankets are beautiful, Kathy. I crocheted one very similar for a first GC for a friend from church when we live in NE Missouri. It took a while to finish for sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby

my neighbor had one....fixed it in his bbq. Then they said it was a little strong .....wild, I would say.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well, it might just make it easier to have turkey for Thanksgiving.....lol....(Hope I haven't offended you...just couldn't resist)


----------



## Gweniepooh

He frequently finds tools...both for work and his hobby...the man loves working with wood! He is a master carpenter and he has made some beautiful inlaid wood music boxes. One Christmas, when I made him a quilt he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlaid. Really beautiful. Some of the bird houses he's made for Habitat for Humanity have sold for $600 and $700 dollars. His work is exquisite. Now he doesn't think he's talented but other see it. He even made me a wooden guitar case for my Gibson. Lined it with velvet too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if we have any flea markets close by; not that I need any help with my stash. Hope he found something for his hobbies also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing to make the drop stitch scarf since seeing yours. I hope it looks half as beautiful as your's does/did.


gagesmom said:


> Aww pacer, Thanks so much. I showed my mom the scarf today(she stopped by my work) and she was oogling it saying she loved the color. Ha ha, I am almost finished making hers and I will surprise her with it next week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

They have hot air balloon festivities in Helen GA (about 30 min. from Marianne's/ 1 hr from me). I think they are in October. I haven't been in years so would have to check. I've always wanted to go up in one. As a teen/early twenties used to go to the festival.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's something I want to do someday...I'd like to see the balloon fest in NM (Alburquerke, I think) and see the sight of them all lifting off into the clear blue sky.


----------



## Pontuf

Hot air balloon rides are very big in scottsdale because of all the wide open spaces. You will always see balloons in the air. Especially in north Scottsdale.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I'm off to knit some more. Will let the sock rest until the morning; think I'll either cast on the reader's wrap or drop stitch scarf....decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I'm off to knit some more. Will let the sock rest until the morning; think I'll either cast on the reader's wrap or drop stitch scarf....decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Yup, 5' and shrinking LOL. Never thought about that and fortunately I got the front loaders as that was all I saw in Germany. They may have others but that is what they had in our apartment building. The dryer didn't vent to the outside. We had to empty the water that condensed from drying.


We do too-- we have a pipe that fits onto a little water pail which we change often. interesting.


----------



## Pontuf

julie i am praying for forever happiness for you and Fale.

XO
Pontuf

Hi Ringo. XO


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> He frequently finds tools...both for work and his hobby...the man loves working with wood! He is a master carpenter and he has made some beautiful inlaid wood music boxes. One Christmas, when I made him a quilt he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlaid. Really beautiful. Some of the bird houses he's made for Habitat for Humanity have sold for $600 and $700 dollars. His work is exquisite. Now he doesn't think he's talented but other see it. He even made me a wooden guitar case for my Gibson. Lined it with velvet too.


Oh Gwen what a wonderful gift he has!


----------



## Railyn

NanaCaren said:


> Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


I willtake both. So miss not having a cat! This is one of the cutest picture yet.


----------



## Grandmapaula

GrandmaPaula, have been thinking about you and your DH. It was just sooooo great to meet you in person. I'll bet your area is super beautiful in autumn when the trees turn with the waterfalls, lake, hills, and all the trees.

Angora, yes there are a couple of weeks in late Sept. and early Oct. when the views around Cayuga Lake are just breathtaking. Blue skies and water and all the colors of the trees are reflected in the lake - WOW!! It's a beautiful place, spring,summer and fall - winter with the snow, ice and steep hills - not so much (LOL). Can you tell that I don't like winter? Love, Paula


----------



## Pontuf

Hi All

I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange

EVERYONE have a great week.
XO

Pontuf


----------



## Spider

Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Maybe you should go into an ER now. It does sound strange.


----------



## gagesmom

I was thinking the same thing, it is strange and I don't think you should wait to call the doctor in the morning. I agree a trip to the ER may not be a bad idea.


Spider said:


> Maybe you should go into an ER now. It does sound strange.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pontuf....please go to the Emergency Room...this is not sounding like something that should be put off until tomorrow.....bless you...hugs and prayers.



Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Grandmapaula

I agree with Spider and Gagesmom, go to the nearest ER now, don't wait, please. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## nittergma

Rookie, I'm glad to hear the update on Jynx. I hope this ones stays and she gets to go home soon, I would be good and sick of that place by now!


----------



## Pontuf

DH told me to walk around. I need to exercise


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> jules, love the color scarf and that is a perfect color on you. also a very good pic of you. you have really flawless skin.
> so ok, everyone get over the fact that my avatar is so tenintsy. i have tried 12 ways from sunday to make it bigger, the nephews blew me off. brats. i did get several pic scanned, just can not figure out how to get it bigger and most of all on her after i get it bigger. why can i not get this.........................  :shock: :?


Thanks Donna- the avatar is the smallest I have seen yet!!!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


Cute!! Lol


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Dearest Julie. I've been thinking of you and Fale all day. Hope things can be resolved peacefully and to your satisfaction Monday. It worries me that you haven't seen Fale in a day or so...I'm afraid the wicked witch, Lupe, will whisk him back to Australia before things are settled with the police.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I fear that could be the case- I could not get the mediator until tomorrow afternoon- fortunately my knitting buddy came around this morning- so I have had company.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, great photo of you. You look truly beautiful and the color is so perfect!!!! :thumbup: I cheated. I'm only on page 3 but when my post came up I saw a remark about the scarf and had to go a searchin'. LOL So glad I did.


Thanks Angora- Taking it very quietly today!


----------



## Railyn

Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


PLEASE GO TO ER NOW!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make these for Xmas
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf[/quot
> The following is a cowl I made for my Husband when he was still running and walking in the winter. I made it is a dark grey. I used dpns needles 5.5 mm or size 8 US--Worsted weight yarn and did the neck portion like a cuff for a pair of socks - increasing the size of the ribbing for the shoulder part.
> 
> Thanks for the directions Shirley...they will make great Christmas presents and won't take a lot of time to make.
> How are the new smiles? Are you pleased?
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling more and more as if I don't have a mouthful of cement -- another week and they will feel completely normal. thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> julie i am praying for forever happiness for you and Fale.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> Hi Ringo. XO


I may have some answers after tomorrow. Hi Pontuf, and a pat!


----------



## gagesmom

OK night all I am falling asleep at the computer. 

Check in tomorrow. Every have a good night and a great tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

Good night gagesmom, get a good nights sleep.
Pontuf, please go to a Dr. I am worried about you.
Julie, hope things come together for you and Fale.
Gwen, what a wonderful story about your husband. That is such a gift and talent to work with your hands and build something that will last forever.
Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## nittergma

It's 11 oclock and I'm headed to bed. Everyone else is asleep including the dogs. I'll check in tomorrow. nittergma


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Pontuf....please go to the Emergency Room...this is not sounding like something that should be put off until tomorrow.....bless you...hugs and prayers.


I agree -- go to emergency right away. don't talk yourself out of it PLEASE! if it is nothing they will tell you but if it is something it is important you go.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{hugs}}}}}Marilyn will continue to keep Jack in prayer. We are here for you if you ever need us.


Thanks Gwenie. I hope you get your surgery scheduled soon and overwith with good healing. And I love your purple socks. I've had part of a sock on needles for much too long. I need to finish them up before the yarn rots!!!!


----------



## Railyn

Julie, please add me to the list of those praying for you and Fale.


----------



## Glennys 2

Gwen: LOVE your purple socks. Was going to start on socks for my DH when I noticed that there was a slight difference in the color of my yarn. That will teach me to check lot numbers. I should know better as I worked in a yarn shop. Oh well off to Joanns tomorrow it find another ball with one of the numbers.


----------



## Spider

Glennys 2 said:


> Gwen: LOVE your purple socks. Was going to start on socks for my DH when I noticed that there was a slight difference in the color of my yarn. That will teach me to check lot numbers. I should know better as I worked in a yarn shop. Oh well off to Joanns tomorrow it find another ball with one of the numbers.


Hopefully you can find some that match. Good luck!!,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bobglory said:


> Today, she removes the old taping to replace it with fresh when I hear my enterprising DH say to her "can you show me how to do that"? His thinking is that I wont be in therapy forever and he'll take over the taping job. My thinking was that he not only has a few screws loose, the have fallen the hell out of his head altogether.
> 
> I can just see the look on the Ortho's face when I tell him that I can't walk because DH tried to center my kneecap for taping and now we really have no idea how it ended up on the back of my leg......
> 
> Gigi


Oh Gigi, you have me laughing again. I love your stories, but under them there is lots of pain, however somehow you manage to bring us laughter. Thank you for your humor. Laughter is healing and good for the soul. Glad you learned how to park your scooter. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glennys 2

Spider said:


> Hopefully you can find some that match. Good luck!!,


Thanks. Me to, if not he will have some mismatched ones.


----------



## Spider

Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks. Me to, if not he will have some mismatched ones.


Mismatched are better than none!!!
Good evening Angora!!! How are you?


----------



## Betina

How do I get to the second part of the teaparty when they split it? B


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby said:


> Dobies are wonderful. Have two Dachshunds and they think they are Dobies. Just on shorter legs.


LOL Too funny.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nicho, your flowers are so beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your early Spring flowers. I'm afraid we are having quite a touch of Fall in the air here.

Pacer, so good to hear from you and hope you adjust to that 2nd shift. Switching shifts is hard physically and emotionally. I lost 2 lbs. Yay....just the beginning and I got my card replaced for going to the gym. Actually did some exercises at home today. How are you doing?

AZ, you are almost my height. I'm 5'. I had pictured you tall. This happened at the KAP. People thought I was tall and I was short and people were the opposite of what I had imagined.

Ezenby, so sorry you lost a friend to cancer. I lost 2 friends the last few years and one in Germany was only in his 50's and my Austrian sister was in her 70's. (Sister of the heart) It is heartbreaking and the world is not the same without them but I do hold them close to me still in my memories. Your apple butter looks delicious, thanks to Gwenie. Love that napkin holder. Oh no, just saw where you are hurting from quite a fall. Never realized how often that happened till getting into this forum. Hope there are no lasting effects from this. Good warning to us but so sorry it happened to you. Now we need bubble wrap on us and the floor. That is a beautiful wreath you posted. Thank you:http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2012/12/christmas-wreath-ta-dah.html

Gagesmom, I would love to have those long legs and be tall. Use of those higher shelves would be wonderful. I just read in someone else's post that you have an offer. How exciting.

Sassafrass, makes me feel good knowing you have your dobie by your side. Rest and hope you feel more energy flowing soon. I was always afraid of dobermans till I stayed with friends that had 2 of them. They were so loving to me and took away my fear, at least of those 2. Real sweethearts.

Poledra, your dyed yarn is so beautiful. What a great experience that must have been. Have heard of the kool-aid yarn from Sorlenna and it truly is beautiful.

PurpleFi, love the roses and garden in the rain with the bench, perfect for reading a book or sitting with a friend. Photo of you and your dad is wonderful. You are so adorable, than as now. Just a precious wee little girl.

Well, it is after midnight. I fell asleep for awhile and thought I had slept the whole night away but only about 3/4 of an hour my DH says. Sweet potato chips turned out good but need to adjust the baking. Got the soggy ones crispy now. Yay. I'm going to call it a night. I'm on page 8 now. I'll never catch up. Feel like the ice skater in the ice shows that never catches up. DH is offering wine so I am off for some vino and watching some Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, still hoping things work out for you. Keep your spirits up.
> 
> Thanks spider! I am working on the spirits! (non-alcoholic!)
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Mismatched are better than none!!!
> Good evening Angora!!! How are you?


Hi Spider, I'm fine. DH is pouring the wine and getting some cookies I made. They are oatmeal and have no oil in them and only maple sugar. I will post a recipe tomorrow but they aren't really a cookie in my opinion, more like a truffle texture. Supposed to be healthy. Well, he's here with my glass and waiting for Alfred, Hitchcock that is. LOL Hugs to you dear. You are up late. Hope you can get some restful sleep tonight. I got a kick out of that when Julie said she was working on her spirits, non-alcoholic. LOL Still managing to make us laugh. That's our Julie. DH just fell..bye. Phew, he's ok.


----------



## Glennys 2

Spider said:


> Mismatched are better than none!!!
> Good evening Angora!!! How are you?


I know. Was hoping to have a matched pair. Have some partial balls of sock yarn that I am going to make into mismatched socks.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Gages Mom...of course your scarf was met with joy!!
> 
> Update on Jynx...the second surgery went well; it was the lesser of the possibilities so surgeon fixed muscle lining and sewed her back up. But, she's now in SICU and almost under because they had to put all the tubes in for surgery; Gerry, her DH, is making sure she stays in lala land until the tubes are removed. Hopefully, that will happen during rounds early tomorrow morning and that she'll be able to be up and get back to her recovery. I'm sure she won't be released until after the wound healing is determined to be on track and all post-surgical milestones are met. But it is good news except that she had to go through the second surgery. They also lost her teeth; so she's not very happy with this place and has every reason to be as suspicious, nervous and anxious about this place.
> 
> Please keep prayers coming for her continued recovery.


So glad that she came through with no problems, thank you so much for keeping us updated as to how she is doing. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Marikayknits

Hi everyone. Well, I tried to post this earlier but my computer was acting up. I hope things will work ok now. I wanted to post the recipe for the soup we had for Sunday supper. It was passed down from my husband's Croatian grandmother, and my MIL used to make it often when she was still cooking. I have to admit I didn't like it at first because of the fatty meat that was used. However,I have tweaked the recipe and now I think it is quite tasty. If you like sauerkraut, give it a try!

Katarina's Sauerkraut Soup

1 lb.cubed pork (I used boneless country style spareribs)
2 Tbs. bacon grease
1 large can or bag of sauerkraut
1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans
2 (15 ounce) jars pork gravy
4 cups water

Dust pork with flour. Brown in bacon grease. Add sauerkraut, beans,gravy, and water. Cover and bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer for one and a half hours. Serve with crusty bread.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor. After cleaning it all up, I had to refill the tank using 5 gallon buckets, I am going to be so very sore I think, not fun. But she got the water change she wanted and the floors got a really good cleaning. Now when the wool area rugs dries out I'll have to bring it back into her house and then use the carpet cleaner on it, oh joy. But it could have been worse, they could have broken something that could not be easily fixed, so I'm counting the blessings on that one.
> Well, I'm caught up I think, so I'm off to another room to watch Haven on netflix and do some knitting, have a headache from another realm, so hoping that it will fade away. Have a great day all.


Oh gosh... lucky she had you to do the rescue clean up! Hope you headache shifts quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Gages Mom...of course your scarf was met with joy!!
> 
> Update on Jynx...the second surgery went well; it was the lesser of the possibilities so surgeon fixed muscle lining and sewed her back up. But, she's now in SICU and almost under because they had to put all the tubes in for surgery; Gerry, her DH, is making sure she stays in lala land until the tubes are removed. Hopefully, that will happen during rounds early tomorrow morning and that she'll be able to be up and get back to her recovery. I'm sure she won't be released until after the wound healing is determined to be on track and all post-surgical milestones are met. But it is good news except that she had to go through the second surgery. They also lost her teeth; so she's not very happy with this place and has every reason to be as suspicious, nervous and anxious about this place.
> 
> Please keep prayers coming for her continued recovery.


So glad it was the lesser reason for surgery. Poor thing has really gone through the ringer. 
They lost her teeth....... for goodness sake!!! 
Thanks for the update


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


What a lovely picture of you, Julie, and the scarf. I'm still catching up now I'm back in Guernsey, and hope that today things are looking up for you and Fale. I hope you'll be seeing him soon if not right now, and that the trouble with Lupe is firmly squashed. Please try to look on the bright side, and have a gentle maxi-hug from Guernsey.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you to those that commented on the socks. I swear I am addicted to making them now. Started a pair for DH around 4:30-5 and already am down to working on the gusset. I love it! Now whether or not they will fit him is a big question. He wears a 12 or 12 1/2 so I went with the larger size. I wanted to make them out of washable merino but my order hadn't come in so they are acrylic. We shall see.....
> 
> Marianne has gotten me hooked on the tv show Revolution. I've spent the weekend knitting and watching the season 1 episodes on netflix and am now waiting for season 2 to start on the 25th. If you haven't seen any of it before check it out.
> 
> Since surgery was postponed I'm going to be even more productive and knit, knit, knit. Don't have to worry about getting up early either. (except to call and reschedule surgery).
> 
> Going to go finish catching up on the KTP...


You really are going great guns on the socks. Well done :thumbup: Say hi to Marianne for me and tell her we miss her.
Take care


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.

WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.

Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.

Photos for Monday....


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sugarsugar, sending you some sunny hugs x


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Should you wait? Maybe go to the hospital and get checked out.


----------



## Lurker 2

I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support. 
I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> I willtake both. So miss not having a cat! This is one of the cutest picture yet.


I miss having a cat too. Chrissy keeps asking for one but I prefer to breathe.


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> jules, love the color scarf and that is a perfect color on you. also a very good pic of you. you have really flawless skin.
> so ok, everyone get over the fact that my avatar is so tenintsy. i have tried 12 ways from sunday to make it bigger, the nephews blew me off. brats. i did get several pic scanned, just can not figure out how to get it bigger and most of all on her after i get it bigger. why can i not get this.........................  :shock: :?


Was I going to mention your itsy bitsy avatar ......... :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


You should go get this checked out, right away, don't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sugarsugar, sending you some sunny hugs x


Thank you and hugs back. Very dreary here today, it has rained all day on and off and i reckon it will all night too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


Julie, know the feelings you are dealing with all too well. My depression is doing sneak attacks when I least expect it, leading to some over reactions that are difficult to handle, not helped by some issues at home. Please stay strong, have patience and belive that the best outcome will be achieved. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> He frequently finds tools...both for work and his hobby...the man loves working with wood! He is a master carpenter and he has made some beautiful inlaid wood music boxes. One Christmas, when I made him a quilt he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlaid. Really beautiful. Some of the bird houses he's made for Habitat for Humanity have sold for $600 and $700 dollars. His work is exquisite. Now he doesn't think he's talented but other see it. He even made me a wooden guitar case for my Gibson. Lined it with velvet too.


Your husband sounds an absolute treasure. How wonderful to be so gifted. I bet you have many pieces around your house which will become family heirlooms.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you and hugs back. Very dreary here today, it has rained all day on and off and i reckon it will all night too.


Think the entire East coast is experiencing the same weather, worse part is that it is lght nuisance rain, not decent downpours, certainly not enough to fill tanks back up


----------



## angelam

Glennys 2 said:


> I know. Was hoping to have a matched pair. Have some partial balls of sock yarn that I am going to make into mismatched socks.


Mismatched socks are all the rage here in the UK. My GCs all wear them!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.
> 
> WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.
> 
> Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Good morning, Your garden looks lovely with the sunshine shinning through the trees. You will have fresh tomatoes in no time now and Buddha looks so peaceful basking in the warmth of the morning sun.

Happy Monday to as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers for you as well as for all others in our KTP family who are dealing with more things than we'll ever know. Everyone has burdens in this life and I'm so glad that we can be here for each other. Hope that you are feeling better soon and that issues get resolved.



busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, know the feelings you are dealing with all too well. My depression is doing sneak attacks when I least expect it, leading to some over reactions that are difficult to handle, not helped by some issues at home. Please stay strong, have patience and belive that the best outcome will be achieved. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. With autumn progressing the teens have to leave for school in the dark. 

Coffe this morning for all those who played/play Tetris. This would be a good one for my Elishia.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Think the entire East coast is experiencing the same weather, worse part is that it is lght nuisance rain, not decent downpours, certainly not enough to fill tanks back up


We are getting the same type of rain. It would be nice if it would just rain so the water table was back to normal. grrrr with what I used to call a romantic rain no it is a bother.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Mismatched socks are all the rage here in the UK. My GCs all wear them!


They sell mismatched socks. Half of the grandsons wear them the other half no way if they don't match can't wear them.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


YUM they look good :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


Those look lovely, well done.


----------



## flyty1n

Pontuf wrote:
Hi All

I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange

EVERYONE have a great week.
XO

Pontuf


You should go get this checked out, right away, don't wait until tomorrow.
I agree..this is a very serious complication..could be a stroke or brain ischemic attack, a heart attack or something else..but you need to go to the emergency room NOW>


----------



## Pup lover

Betina said:


> How do I get to the second part of the teaparty when they split it? B


Use the date of the tea party you sre looking for and add a #2 after it


----------



## NanaCaren

I have to love my grandchildren, a conversation between the youngest GD and #2 daughter. 
SaraMae:
When DJ woke up today she was covered in sparkles and when I told her she said "yea I decided to try something different" roflmao she is so silly *loving my babies*

Bet she said it without even thinking twice.


----------



## Pup lover

busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


Gorgeous cupcakes! What flavor?


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> They sell mismatched socks. Half of the grandsons wear them the other half no way if they don't match can't wear them.


I couldnt wear them myself, if they dont match they're just wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I couldnt wear them myself, if they dont match they're just wrong.


Now it depends on if I am going to be at home or out and about for me. In my younger years it didn't matter that was my rebellious side.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Hopefully you can find some that match. Good luck!!,


Spider -- what about putting them in wide stripes with the two balls of yarn you have? That is what I did when I got a pair of mixed balls of yarn. It hardly showed and it looked like it was supposed to be that way.

I never try to make my socks match -- I know - that is weird but I like things when they are a bit off kilter. I did one pair and had a heck of a time getting them to match and my family members asked me why I did that - They said it was the first time I had and they liked them the other way. Yippee! Sometimes I do them completely, deliberatrly off, and other times I have them generally the same in generally the same place colorwise. I have lots of balls of sock yarn and I pick out 3 that look good together and then go for it. I can see some of my friends cringing! but 'one of a a kind has been my motto my whole life.

The quilter's used to shake their heads when I was at quilting retreats (two every summer) even traditional quilts were a bit wonky -- I guess I look at life in a wonky way! grin.

I used to teach a class - 'let's NOT match' and it was so interesting -- some of the students had such a hard time. Isn't it great that there are so many of us who are so different from each other. My mother was a pefectionist and my dad was not -- Her sister was very 'different' and I spent a lot of time learning things from her. They loved each other but drove each other crazy at the same time. When my Mom passed away , My Aunt valued her work so much - and it was always the other way around too. That is what makes the world so interesting.

Pup - you are like my best friend -- we laugh at each other and we both like each other's work -- I give her presents that are really really deliberately wonky, wall hangings, sweaters etc. and she wears them or has them on her wall, and she gives me presents that are absolutely perfect. I heard from her sister and she said that Deb, my friend shows everyone my wild socks and wears them to work.

So fun! I try to make Pat's close to the same as he is a bit more traditional, but over the years he is less traditional - poor man he hasn't had much choice, but usually they are off a bit somewhere, not planned. My classes on here are learning to use 'design elements' as mistakes' are called in my world. That is why some have problems with my Coat of many colors cardigan but some take to it like a duck to water. I always say, neither way is right --each of us are right. I think in some ways it is more fun to be me - as I see so may different ways to do things - rather than one way -- not all work out though. It would be a sad world if we were all the same. I cannot imagine me doing beautiful lace, but oh how beautiful it is - so I guess there is room in God's world for us all.

My dil is very precise and Hayley is learning that way, then she comes to our house and makes some wild thing with me and Gayle loves it - so she is in a world where both are right. I see a lot of myself in her - and she is very very artistic so it will be interesting where she ends up on the sprectrum between precise and whonky!! grin


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


So cute....thank you, Caren.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


OMG!!!! That is the sweetest, cuppa I have seen,  my heart is warmed just looking at them :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Just had a quick note from my sister. They've called the family to the hospital. They removed all the iv's yesterday.
please pray for an easy passage to Heaven for her FIL.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you to those that commented on the socks. I swear I am addicted to making them now. Started a pair for DH around 4:30-5 and already am down to working on the gusset. I love it! Now whether or not they will fit him is a big question. He wears a 12 or 12 1/2 so I went with the larger size. I wanted to make them out of washable merino but my order hadn't come in so they are acrylic. We shall see.....
> 
> I agree sock knitting is addictive!! Except for these hunting socks I'm knitting....they seem to take FOREVER because I'm making the ribbing (3x3) about 10 inches long so they'll fit almost to the knee. Only one more sock to go of the 2 pr. I promised. Then to tackle the dreaded heel repair. I'm so not looking forward to that. But I promised so I'll do my best.
> Glad you're able to knit while you wait for surgery. Will you have to do over any of he pre-op tests since you had to wait longer??!
> Please give Marianne my love when you next talk with her. Really miss her.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


==========
Julie -- I have to admit that I am relieved that you have decided not to go. You are alone against a whole group who see life differently than you - and who have taken advantage of both of you. My heart aches for you, but at the same time - even though we have never met, I am relieved that you are looking out for yourself -

It is worrisome that someone can come into your house without your knowledge-- do they have a key to your place? I doubt Fale would be able to do that on his own?

It is so hard and I Pray that you find happiness and peace. and some acceptance of the situation. You know we are here for you and now that you are in touch with some people who can help you, life will be better I hope, financially and in more peaceful ways.

It sounds as if Fale had stayed there would be very huge problems for you - dimentia is so difficult and add drinking to that - I am afraid it would have gone down hill. With a large family around him they can share the load. If you were by yourself with him it would have been so overwhelming -- they reach a time when they must have full time care and I think that would have been so difficult for you when you are alone.

Is there a chance he will still stay there with you for awhile as originally planned when they arrived? Or have they cut of all discussion.

I hope that whatever transpires, is the best thing for you. He does have family there and you must look after your own best interest. I have had you in my thoughts and Prayers as have we all. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> He frequently finds tools...both for work and his hobby...the man loves working with wood! He is a master carpenter and he has made some beautiful inlaid wood music boxes. One Christmas, when I made him a quilt he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlaid. Really beautiful. Some of the bird houses he's made for Habitat for Humanity have sold for $600 and $700 dollars. His work is exquisite. Now he doesn't think he's talented but other see it. He even made me a wooden guitar case for my Gibson. Lined it with velvet too.


I agree...what talent!! And so modest.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Pontuf....please go to the Emergency Room...this is not sounding like something that should be put off until tomorrow.....bless you...hugs and prayers.


Double ditto, please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spent the day on the sofa with my left leg propped up. Now the numbness is moving to my left arm and left side of my face. Ill talk to my doctor in the morning this is so strange
> 
> EVERYONE have a great week.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Please let us know what the dr. says...that's scary!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> DH told me to walk around. I need to exercise


GO TO ER NOW!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So cute....thank you, Caren.
> JuneK


 :-D You are welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!!! That is the sweetest, cuppa I have seen,  my heart is warmed just looking at them :lol:


I thought they were sweet as well, just had to share. Glad you liked them.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.
> 
> WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.
> 
> Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Thank you for our morning photos. Wish I were comiing to have lunch with you, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


Oh, Julie, I can only tell you my thoughts and prayers are with you always. If you have to go through the worry and trial of sobering Fale, do you feel better about him not being with you? Or is that just a minor thing in the overall picture. I'm glad you had a friend to visit with you.
Hug,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.
> 
> WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.
> 
> Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Photos are great, love the garden, as always, a place to just think, and the tomatoes look yummy. Thanks :-D have my coffee


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. With autumn progressing the teens have to leave for school in the dark.
> 
> Coffe this morning for all those who played/play Tetris. This would be a good one for my Elishia.


LOve, love the cat tip-toeing out!!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> We are getting the same type of rain. It would be nice if it would just rain so the water table was back to normal. grrrr with what I used to call a romantic rain no it is a bother.


And we have nothing but sun and we do need a good, soaking rain. But not until after my two appointments this week. We haven't had a good rain in almost a month.
Good thing we were a little above normal for the year. Unfortunately, when it does rain, it probably won't know when to stop!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Isn't it great that there are so many of us who are so different from each other. 

And we should treasure our differences. I always say, "Be yourself, someone else is already taken"!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness...and those ARE soap correct. How lovely.


busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gave me an idea...have GDs that would LOVE the mismatched socks....nice way to use up the small left overs.


NanaCaren said:


> They sell mismatched socks. Half of the grandsons wear them the other half no way if they don't match can't wear them.


----------



## Designer1234

Has anyone heard how Charlotte (pontuf) is doing? Did she go into emergency? I have worried about her all night.

We are heading to Banff for the day - leaving in a couple of hours and will stop in Canmore on the way for coffee at Tim HOrtons, then spend the main part of a day in Banff-- we will have our lunch at our beautiful spot on the Vermillion lakes where we sit and drink in the beautiful view of Mt. Rundle.

I am opening a new workshop tonight --

It is a doily workshop where you can learn to make the pineapple pattern with cotton thread -- it is the basic class and hopefully people will be able to make table cloths and bedspreads and learn to read a pattern. This class will be three different pineapple patterns and will teach you you to join the motifs. Good class.

the information thread is open - here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200160-1.html

Give it some thought. I think that doilies are becoming popular again, and certainly cotton crochet table cloths for dining rooms and beautiful bed spreads have never gone out of style.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I talked to the surgical center they SAID I would not have to do over the pre op stuff. At this point I don't know whether or not to believe them....LOL.....I just don't care; want to get this over and done with! I do let Marianne know how much she is missed. She will be back eventually; just mom care is soooooo time consuming.



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you to those that commented on the socks. I swear I am addicted to making them now. Started a pair for DH around 4:30-5 and already am down to working on the gusset. I love it! Now whether or not they will fit him is a big question. He wears a 12 or 12 1/2 so I went with the larger size. I wanted to make them out of washable merino but my order hadn't come in so they are acrylic. We shall see.....
> 
> I agree sock knitting is addictive!! Except for these hunting socks I'm knitting....they seem to take FOREVER because I'm making the ribbing (3x3) about 10 inches long so they'll fit almost to the knee. Only one more sock to go of the 2 pr. I promised. Then to tackle the dreaded heel repair. I'm so not looking forward to that. But I promised so I'll do my best.
> Glad you're able to knit while you wait for surgery. Will you have to do over any of he pre-op tests since you had to wait longer??!
> Please give Marianne my love when you next talk with her. Really miss her.
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Isn't it great that there are so many of us who are so different from each other.
> 
> And we should treasure our differences. I always say, "Be yourself, someone else is already taken"!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I love it I'm going to nic this and share it with a friend that thinks being different is not a good thing. 
That is if you don't mind.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness...and those ARE soap correct. How lovely.


Yes Gwen, they are soap, with sugar decorations, fun to make. If you are interested, check out you tube for information on how to do, BUT every soap maker who does these uses a different mix to create the top.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning :-D :-D :-D 

First of all I have to say that I LOVE Tetris. That mug us awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The cat tip-toeing out of the room gave me a case of the giggles.

I hope Pontuf went to get that checked out last night.

2 different color or patterned socks are all the rage here as well. I don't understand why. All my socks are matching. I don't think I would be able to walk out the door with two different ones on. Wouldn't feel right.

Have a great day in Banff Shirley.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Gave me an idea...have GDs that would LOVE the mismatched socks....nice way to use up the small left overs.


 You are welcome...  Good idea, thank you back. The GSs wear mismatched mittens as well. Maybe will make some for them for christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard how Charlotte (pontuf) is doing? Did she go into emergency? I have worried about her all night.
> 
> We are heading to Banff for the day - leaving in a couple of hours and will stop in Canmore on the way for coffee at Tim HOrtons, then spend the main part of a day in Banff-- we will have our lunch at our beautiful spot on the Vermillion lakes where we sit and drink in the beautiful view of Mt. Rundle.
> 
> I am opening a new workshop tonight --
> 
> It is a doily workshop where you can learn to make the pineapple pattern with cotton thread -- it is the basic class and hopefully people will be able to make table cloths and bedspreads and learn to read a pattern. This class will be three different pineapple patterns and will teach you you to join the motifs. Good class.
> 
> the information thread is open - here is the link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200160-1.html
> 
> Give it some thought. I think that doilies are becoming popular again, and certainly cotton crochet table cloths for dining rooms and beautiful bed spreads have never gone out of style.


Absolutely love the pineapple stitch. Ia have made many doilies as wedding gifts over the years.


----------



## sassafras123

Pontuf, hope all is well. Please let us know.
Going to dr. Appt. Out of town tomorrow so shall get knitting project together. It's a 2 1/2 hr. Drive each way.
HappyMonday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got call from doc's office and I've been rescheduled for Sept. 30th BUT they said if anything does come open sooner they will call me. Okay....that's set and will just wait....

NanaCaren loved the tiptoe-ing cat...so funny! We once had a chihuahua that had a broken hind leg. While in a splint she would walk up and down the steps on her two front legs. It was so funny to see.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got call from doc's office and I've been rescheduled for Sept. 30th BUT they said if anything does come open sooner they will call me. Okay....that's set and will just wait....

NanaCaren loved the tiptoe-ing cat...so funny! We once had a chihuahua that had a broken hind leg. While in a splint she would walk up and down the steps on her two front legs. It was so funny to see.

Has anyone heard from Pontuf yet? Very concerned.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got call from doc's office and I've been rescheduled for Sept. 30th BUT they said if anything does come open sooner they will call me. Okay....that's set and will just wait....
> 
> NanaCaren loved the tiptoe-ing cat...so funny! We once had a chihuahua that had a broken hind leg. While in a splint she would walk up and down the steps on her two front legs. It was so funny to see.


That is great that you might be able to get in earlier. fingers crossed for you.

When I was young the neighbour had a chihuahua that walked on it's front legs too. Was so funny to see her.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Morning :-D :-D :-D
> 
> First of all I have to say that I LOVE Tetris. That mug us awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The cat tip-toeing out of the room gave me a case of the giggles.
> 
> I hope Pontuf went to get that checked out last night.
> 
> 2 different color or patterned socks are all the rage here as well. I don't understand why. All my socks are matching. I don't think I would be able to walk out the door with two different ones on. Wouldn't feel right.
> 
> Have a great day in Banff Shirley.


Glad you like the coffee cup. I never did get into tetris but knew lots of people that did.

The cat is pretty funny. The quote that was with it said "OOPS!!! I'm supposed to be in bed."


----------



## gagesmom

That cat reminds me of Gage. Thats what he looks like when I catch him out of bed on Christmas Eve. LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Glad you like the coffee cup. I never did get into tetris but knew lots of people that did.
> 
> The cat is pretty funny. The quote that was with it said "OOPS!!! I'm supposed to be in bed."


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looked out the kitchen window and we have a huge limb down in the back...will take a couple of guys to move it. Tree must be "sick" since no storms or high winds. It is from one of the pecan trees. Just glad it didn't hit the fence.


----------



## gagesmom

Going to go for a bit.Maybe back to bed. Talk to you later. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, good morning my KTP family! We got hit with a heavy frost last night. *chuckles* the only thing bouncing around was my dog Lucky!!! hahahah, and a lil chickadee who was messing around in the sunflower seeds I put out in the back yard. I am glad I got all my above the ground garden produce picked! Just have some carrots and beets left to dig but those can stay in the ground yet for another couple of weeks. The crab apples are ok and will continue to ripen. The hit of frost will sweeten them up. Have a great Monday!!!! (Sam, I miss your postings, hopefully your computer gets fixed quickly). Zoe


----------



## Patches39

lurker 2, you are a very strong woman, I am so thankful that you are seeing things clearly, and not over looking the signs, that kind of wisdom comes from above. I am blessed by your strength.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


WOW that looks good, would go with my coffee, Yummy


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> lurker 2, you are a very strong woman, I am so thankful that you are seeing things clearly, and not over looking the signs, that kind of wisdom comes from above. I am blessed by your strength.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A pool is the perfect place to practice with a snorkel. The ocean is not the place to use one for the first time. no, no, no it isn't.


Lol!! I don't suppose we should ask how you know that? lolol :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Praying for an easy passage for sister's FIL.



jknappva said:


> Just had a quick note from my sister. They've called the family to the hospital. They removed all the iv's yesterday.
> please pray for an easy passage to Heaven for her FIL.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Just had a quick note from my sister. They've called the family to the hospital. They removed all the iv's yesterday.
> please pray for an easy passage to Heaven for her FIL.
> JuneK


praying now


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Kaye, I hate to be the one to tell you Haven started last Friday the 13th. They show repeats so maybe you can catch it this week.


Oh pooh!!! Well, thank you for letting me know. They usually show the one from the week before, earlier in the day sometime before the new one, so I'll look at the schedule and see what it says. :thumbup: I'll be sure to check the whole week so that I don't miss it.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Isn't it great that there are so many of us who are so different from each other.
> 
> And we should treasure our differences. I always say, "Be yourself, someone else is already taken"!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I like that, will keep that quote


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Ok for those still up a couple of extra special coffee mugs. But be warned even though it is 100 % caffeine free you might be kept awake.


Awe!!! They are so cute, until they start tangling yarn. Well, they're still cute then but not... :roll: I'm still working on the one Grey tangled, oh what a mess he weaved, wove, ? lol
Morning Caren.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I don't suppose we should ask how you know that? lolol :shock:


I have snorkeled before just not in the ocean. While on a cruise I decided it would be fun to swim with the sting ray. I jumped in with my snorkel, no problem with that. Came up to clear the water. That same moment another lady jumped in swamping me with the wave created. Just as I was choking a sting ray swam past touching my leg, I panicked jumped back into the boat. The tour guide said in all his years he had never seen any one get into the boat as fast as I did. I have not been snorkeling since. I do think about though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!! They are so cute, until they start tangling yarn. Well, they're still cute then but not... :roll: I'm still working on the one Grey tangled, oh what a mess he weaved, wove, ? lol
> Morning Caren.


Morning Kaye, 
I have a Seth, he loves to help me roll the yarn into balls. Even if they don't need to be. I spend half the time untangling his help. It could be worse the other grands would cut it to help tangle.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> When I talked to the surgical center they SAID I would not have to do over the pre op stuff. At this point I don't know whether or not to believe them....LOL.....I just don't care; want to get this over and done with! I do let Marianne know how much she is missed. She will be back eventually; just mom care is soooooo time consuming.


Gwen,love the way you are handling things, all will work out. Praying for a quick result, to when you will have your surgery done.

Let Marianne know that she is being prayed for as we speak, miss her and love her.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Hi Spider, I'm fine. DH is pouring the wine and getting some cookies I made. They are oatmeal and have no oil in them and only maple sugar. I will post a recipe tomorrow but they aren't really a cookie in my opinion, more like a truffle texture. Supposed to be healthy. Well, he's here with my glass and waiting for Alfred, Hitchcock that is. LOL Hugs to you dear. You are up late. Hope you can get some restful sleep tonight. I got a kick out of that when Julie said she was working on her spirits, non-alcoholic. LOL Still managing to make us laugh. That's our Julie. DH just fell..bye. Phew, he's ok.


Oh no!, so glad that he's okay. Do we need an express shipment of bubble wrap for him also? :shock:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I have snorkeled before just not in the ocean. While on a cruise I decided it would be fun to swim with the sting ray. I jumped in with my snorkel, no problem with that. Came up to clear the water. That same moment another lady jumped in swamping me with the wave created. Just as I was choking a sting ray swam past touching my leg, I panicked jumped back into the boat. The tour guide said in all his years he had never seen any one get into the boat as fast as I did. I have not been snorkeling since. I do think about though.


I snorkelled for the first and only time about 10 years ago whilst on holiday in Sharm el Sheikh in Egypt. The snorkel part was fine but I also had flippers. Gently swimming along looking at all the beautiful corals and fish was fine and so peaceful but when I decided I wanted to stand up my feet wouldn't go down.....I spent alot of my time standing on my head under water!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.
> 
> WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.
> 
> Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Just beautiful, enjoy the day, you will be busy.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I miss having a cat too. Chrissy keeps asking for one but I prefer to breathe.


Maybe a Rex, I've been told they are supposed to be non allergenic, much like a poodle?


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I snorkelled for the first and only time about 10 years ago whilst on holiday in Sharm el Sheikh in Egypt. The snorkel part was fine but I also had flippers. Gently swimming along looking at all the beautiful corals and fish was fine and so peaceful but when I decided I wanted to stand up my feet wouldn't go down.....I spent alot of my time standing on my head under water!


I can imagine the trouble you had trying to stand. 
I am not a fan of flippers either. My family laugh at me as I am the only one of my siblings that does not snorkel or dive.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe a Rex, I've been told they are supposed to be non allergenic, much like a poodle?


It is alright as I would be the one taking care of it. The teens both have a dog, the dogs think they are mine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> It is alright as I would be the one taking care of it. The teens both have a dog, the dogs think they are mine.


*chuckles* Dogs own their forever people while cats merely use them as servants. I have cat allergies too and so I don't have any because I prefer to breathe too! seems breathing in and out is a requirement for longevity! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> On a lighter note, have a look at what I helped the boss make.


OH YUM!!! Okay now, are those real cupcakes or soap? Either way, they look lushous.


----------



## angelam

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Dogs own their forever people while cats merely use them as servants. I have cat allergies too and so I don't have any because I prefer to breathe too! seems breathing in and out is a requirement for longevity! Zoe


Reminds me of a saying I once heard. Dogs have owners...cats have staff!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. With autumn progressing the teens have to leave for school in the dark.
> 
> Coffe this morning for all those who played/play Tetris. This would be a good one for my Elishia.


Cute cup, cuter kitten, lolol...Cats are curious creatures, in more ways than one. lol...
Uh OH!! Sounds like one of mine just knocked something over...


----------



## Bobglory

Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning. 

We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.

This one is hitting very close to home.

Thanks,

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Just had a quick note from my sister. They've called the family to the hospital. They removed all the iv's yesterday.
> please pray for an easy passage to Heaven for her FIL.
> JuneK


Certainly, and prayers for those left behind also.


----------



## KateB

Saw this on the forum Sam and thought of you! (And all you other washcloth makers)
http://www.**************************/patternlink.php?url=www.blackrayne.com/pages/batty.html


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Dogs own their forever people while cats merely use them as servants. I have cat allergies too and so I don't have any because I prefer to breathe too! seems breathing in and out is a requirement for longevity! Zoe


 The dogs definitely own me and they know it. I know really, you'd think after we learn how to breath should be enough. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have snorkeled before just not in the ocean. While on a cruise I decided it would be fun to swim with the sting ray. I jumped in with my snorkel, no problem with that. Came up to clear the water. That same moment another lady jumped in swamping me with the wave created. Just as I was choking a sting ray swam past touching my leg, I panicked jumped back into the boat. The tour guide said in all his years he had never seen any one get into the boat as fast as I did. I have not been snorkeling since. I do think about though.


Oh Lord!! The lady jumping in, not to funny, and the stingray touching your leg, that would have gotten me moving fast too, but too funny that you were in that boat so fast they didn't know what to think. lol. I think I'll just pass on snorkeling, thank you. :shock:


----------



## Spider

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


Hope your husband stays safe. What is going on, just heard the police are looking for maybe another gun man. Not many details so far.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Kaye,
> I have a Seth, he loves to help me roll the yarn into balls. Even if they don't need to be. I spend half the time untangling his help. It could be worse the other grands would cut it to help tangle.


LOL!!! You do have a point. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I snorkelled for the first and only time about 10 years ago whilst on holiday in Sharm el Sheikh in Egypt. The snorkel part was fine but I also had flippers. Gently swimming along looking at all the beautiful corals and fish was fine and so peaceful but when I decided I wanted to stand up my feet wouldn't go down.....I spent alot of my time standing on my head under water!


LOLOL!!! That would probably be me!!


----------



## Poledra65

Zoe, Lucky looks like she was having a great ole time. 
Glad you got the harvest in in time too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is alright as I would be the one taking care of it. The teens both have a dog, the dogs think they are mine.


lol, in that case, I'd say you are right in passing on a cat.


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


have not heard, but praying now.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


Oh Dear God! I haven't had the tv on at all this morning, thank you for letting us know. I am very glad your DH is not there today. Prayers for all going up. 
Hugs Gigi, that is very close.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Reminds me of a saying I once heard. Dogs have owners...cats have staff!


That is a pretty accurate saying in my experience.


----------



## nittergma

Julie my prayers are still with you! I certainly could understand not wanting to go through the sobering up process again! Things like that can really wear a person down. We're dealing with that (indirectly) with our son. They have so many ways of sneaking drink it makes me wish they could use their intellegence in more constructive ways.


Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have been in prayer all morning. What is our happening to our country? 


Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have been in prayer all morning. What is our happening to our country? 


Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Pontuf

Good morning
Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
That i was able to talk to.
The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist

Thank you all for listening to me.

XO
Pontuf


Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard how Charlotte (pontuf) is doing? Did she go into emergency? I have worried about her all night.
> 
> We are heading to Banff for the day - leaving in a couple of hours and will stop in Canmore on the way for coffee at Tim HOrtons, then spend the main part of a day in Banff-- we will have our lunch at our beautiful spot on the Vermillion lakes where we sit and drink in the beautiful view of Mt. Rundle.
> 
> I am opening a new workshop tonight --
> neurologist
> It is a doily workshop where you can learn to make the pineapple pattern with cotton thread -- it is the basic class and hopefully people will be able to make table cloths and bedspreads and learn to read a pattern. This class will be three different pineapple patterns and will teach you you to join the motifs. Good class.
> 
> the information thread is open - here is the link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200160-1.html
> 
> Give it some thought. I think that doilies are becoming popular again, and certainly cotton crochet table cloths for dining rooms and beautiful bed spreads have never gone out of style.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> XO
> Pontuf


Hope it all turns out well for you, Charlotte.


----------



## sassafras123

Pontuf, glad to hear you are ok today. Hope you find out cause of numbness and it is an easy fix.
Zoe, glad you close to breathe over having cat. KTP would not be the same without you.
Maya and I had a lovely hour walk. Love the cooler mornings.
Ok into shower and then meet friends for coffee.


----------



## KateB

Found this on my Facebook page today.


----------



## Pontuf

Praying for the injured and the doctors. And that the shooter is caught.

XO
Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Have been in prayer all morning. What is our happening to our country?


----------



## Pontuf

Praying for the injured and the doctors. And that the shooter is caught.

XO
Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Have been in prayer all morning. What is our happening to our country?


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Kate
I have a feeling that there is a pinched nerve in my back or spine. 
I've never had pinched nerves or back problems so this is new to me.

I love Luke's new picture. He is such a special boy with a smile that lights up any room or computer. 
Thank you so much for sharing him with us.
XO

Pontuf

=KateB]Hope it all turns out well for you, Charlotte.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Kate
I have a feeling that there is a pinched nerve in my back or spine. 
I've never had pinched nerves or back problems so this is new to me.

I love Luke's new picture. He is such a special boy with a smile that lights up any room or computer. 
Thank you so much for sharing him with us.
XO

Pontuf

=KateB]Hope it all turns out well for you, Charlotte.[/quote]


----------



## pacer

Latest confirmation from the Naval yard in Washington DC is that some victims have dies others are in critical condition and at least one shooter is dead. Currently they think there is more than one shooter involved. More than 10 people have been shot. A lot of activity is going on and it is considered to be a serious and active situation still. Prayers for our country and those people involved in this incident. It is not confirmed that there is more than one shooter but it is still suspected at this point.

Pontuf....prayers for you as well. Waiting to hear that you will be okay.

Gwen...Happy knitting to you today. Enjoy the new stash.


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Kate
I have a feeling that there is a pinched nerve in my back or spine. 
I've never had pinched nerves or back problems so this is new to me.

I love Luke's new picture. He is such a special boy with a smile that lights up any room or computer. 
Thank you so much for sharing him with us.
XO

Pontuf

=KateB]Hope it all turns out well for you, Charlotte.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

I don't know if anyone else spotted it, but today Oddball is on the birthday list- at 5 p.m., it is getting late in the day for her, But Many Happy Returns!
Hope you have had a lovely day!
Happy Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lin (not sure I have the spelling right)


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday Oddball. May you be blessed today and everyday.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know if anyone else spotted it, but today Oddball is on the birthday list- at 5 p.m., it is getting late in the day for her, But Many Happy Returns!
> Hope you have had a lovely day!
> Happy Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Lin (not sure I have the spelling right)


Many Happy Returns!


----------



## KateB

How are you today, Julie? Any sign of Fale or the family?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I love it I'm going to nic this and share it with a friend that thinks being different is not a good thing.
> That is if you don't mind.


Of course not!! I heard it somewhere and can't give credit but I'm sure I paraphrased it so it's not a direct quote. But I try to remind myself of it everyday !
JuneK


----------



## Spider

Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> 
> No problem will feel better when you see the Dr. Good luck dear one.
> XO
> Pontuf


----------



## jknappva

\ The hit of frost will sweeten them up. Have a great Monday!!!! (Sam, I miss your postings, hopefully your computer gets fixed quickly). Zoe [/quote]

Sounds like a perfect oatmeal morning....Lucky doesn't mind getting cold tootsies, I guess. Glad you got your garden produce before the frost did. We won't get frost usually until about the very end of OCt and sometimes the middle of Nov.
Not that I have any plants to worry about!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Prayers for all needing them. Today has been rather strange. I had dreadful toothache last night and have managed to get a dental appointment for Thursday at 12 . So keep your fingers crossed for me. I had to go to the solicitors to sign papers at 2, and before that went into town with my friend and her husband joined us for coffee. The weather was sunny when we set off, went wet, cold and windy, then dry and sunny, then very wet and then warm and sunny again. That was between 10 a.m and 4pm. ! It is my baby's 34 th Birthday today, so I phoned him and he is having a good day. I am now going to sit and rest and keep my toothache at bay as much as possible. Take care all.


----------



## ptofValerie

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, I can only tell you my thoughts and prayers are with you always. If you have to go through the worry and trial of sobering Fale, do you feel better about him not being with you? Or is that just a minor thing in the overall picture. I'm glad you had a friend to visit with you.
> Hug,
> JuneK


May I echo all of June's words, Julie. My heart goes out to you and I will hold you in my heart. Affectionately.


----------



## Spider

Will feel better Pontuf when you see the Dr. Good luck dear one!! Will be thinking of you all day.
Julie hope things are getting figured out for you. So much stress to have to deal with.


----------



## ptofValerie

I see some of my KTP family are on line so big hugs to you, my dears. I've done little other than relax and knit today and that had been the plan as I need to take things easily after the activity and long hours spent at the Autumn Fair over the weekend. I'm completing the toy spider that was the basis for the queen bee toy. I hope it turns out nicely. After that, I'll cast on a baby blanket as there are new babies due in the early spring. I've two pieces of knitting to do before I can buy yarn for some small Christmas gifts for the children but it may be that time for knitting will be limited this week. I've to move my books into a new room in our Univ Dept. I'll begin that task tomorrow. I must go back to Belfast soon. Having had these hours at the cottage has been so refreshing - as has the breeze!


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Found this on my Facebook page today.


Love it,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Dogs own their forever people while cats merely use them as servants. I have cat allergies too and so I don't have any because I prefer to breathe too! seems breathing in and out is a requirement for longevity! Zoe


Yes, it's funny how that works, isn't it???LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Reminds me of a saying I once heard. Dogs have owners...cats have staff!


So true...ask me how I know!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

There have been hugs already from Heather (busyworkerbee) and Cathy (sugarsugar) that I want to acknowledge, and a cat video from Caren that I wanted to say thank you for the chuckle! but Shirley's response is so long that I felt it churlish merely to mention- so hear goes...



Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> Julie -- I have to admit that I am relieved that you have decided not to go. You are alone against a whole group who see life differently than you - and who have taken advantage of both of you. My heart aches for you, but at the same time - even though we have never met, I am relieved that you are looking out for yourself -
> 
> It is worrisome that someone can come into your house without your knowledge-- do they have a key to your place? I doubt Fale would be able to do that on his own?
> 
> It is so hard and I Pray that you find happiness and peace. and some acceptance of the situation. You know we are here for you and now that you are in touch with some people who can help you, life will be better I hope, financially and in more peaceful ways.
> 
> It sounds as if Fale had stayed there would be very huge problems for you - dimentia is so difficult and add drinking to that - I am afraid it would have gone down hill. With a large family around him they can share the load. If you were by yourself with him it would have been so overwhelming -- they reach a time when they must have full time care and I think that would have been so difficult for you when you are alone.
> 
> Is there a chance he will still stay there with you for awhile as originally planned when they arrived? Or have they cut of all discussion.
> 
> I hope that whatever transpires, is the best thing for you. He does have family there and you must look after your own best interest. I have had you in my thoughts and Prayers as have we all. Please take care of yourself.


The drinking happened in the car-port- I had removed my house key in the Police Station- he likes to wear it round his neck- but thank God Lupe did not have access to my house with out my being there- who knows what might have been smashed! I am fully aware of the problems of caring for Fale- I know what it was like through last year- but there are helps available- hopefully something will come about from the Mediation this afternoon. I would not be surprised though if he has not already been returned to Australia, Elisa would have been free to go back. We will just have to see what happens when this lady turns up at 1-30 p.m., I can only wait and see at present- because I did not want to go to Court, I am trying not to polarise the situation any further than what happened when we tried to get control of his passport. I have found email evidence of the shifting date of Fale's return home- I clearly was hoping he would be back in February- I remember that was why I delayed teaching your workshop, Shirley. then it was to be April, then there was talk of May , June and July for my birthday- but all I have had was the not quite two days with him when he came unannounced on Wednesday- I knew only because one of the children had told me. My brother feels I should walk away from the whole situation- and Bronwen is doing a Sterling job of letting me offload- with out coming up judgemental. I just had hoped for time with him- but it seems that is not to be- I am not prepared to fight over who he lives with - it reminds me of two terriers fighting over a bone- but Mum had a lot of wisdom when she chose my Scouting name- I am Baloo the sleepy, black honey bear (fom the Rudyard Kipling Jungle book stories) 
As you know with your sister, Shirley, there is a lot of grieving prior to death with the dementia, it seems so unfair that this has got mixed up with Lupe's dreaming and scheming, and infantile behaviour- I don't like adults going into temper tantrums- that is part of the point of growing up- to learn to control your anger. 
Time to do Ringo's meal, and to have a 'coffee' and something for breakfast myself.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Latest news on the shooting -- six dead, eight wounded, gunman is dead. This just came across the news. So sad that people have to envoke tragedies into other peoples' lives. I believe in letting live and let live. Death and taxes come to all of us, we don't need to hasten things along. "Peace and harmony" should be the world's motto. Zoe 
Give Peace a Chance by John Lennon 




Love in Any Language by Sandi Patty


----------



## Bobglory

Happy Birthday Oddball

Gigi


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


Oh, Gigi...I pray that his acquaintances are safe. Every incident like this is close to home. Whether a terrorist attack or someone with evil intent!
Praying for the victims and their families.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know if anyone else spotted it, but today Oddball is on the birthday list- at 5 p.m., it is getting late in the day for her, But Many Happy Returns!
> Hope you have had a lovely day!
> Happy Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Lin (not sure I have the spelling right)


Ditto :-D have a great birthday,


----------



## Bobglory

5mmdpns said:


> Latest news on the shooting -- six dead, eight wounded, gunman is dead. This just came across the news. So sad that people have to envoke tragedies into other peoples' lives. I believe in letting live and let live. Death and taxes come to all of us, we don't need to hasten things along. "Peace and harmony" should be the world's motto. Zoe


Amen

Gigi


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord!! The lady jumping in, not to funny, and the stingray touching your leg, that would have gotten me moving fast too, but too funny that you were in that boat so fast they didn't know what to think. lol. I think I'll just pass on snorkeling, thank you. :shock:


Too much water even in a swimming pool for me to drink so I'll pass on being IN water....I even take showers...do you think I'm afraid of water!? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God! I haven't had the tv on at all this morning, thank you for letting us know. I am very glad your DH is not there today. Prayers for all going up.
> Hugs Gigi, that is very close.


I didn't have mine on either after 5:30am. I saw it on the tv news when I had my nail appt. but they had the sound turned low so I only saw the pictures and the banner at the bottom of the screen.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Latest news on the shooting -- six dead, eight wounded, gunman is dead. This just came across the news. So sad that people have to envoke tragedies into other peoples' lives. I believe in letting live and let live. Death and taxes come to all of us, we don't need to hasten things along. "Peace and harmony" should be the world's motto. Zoe


Beautiful, and nicely said. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> 
> Please let us know how things go. I've been thinking about you since last night.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Found this on my Facebook page today.


So beautiful---thank you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know if anyone else spotted it, but today Oddball is on the birthday list- at 5 p.m., it is getting late in the day for her, But Many Happy Returns!
> Hope you have had a lovely day!
> Happy Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Lin (not sure I have the spelling right)


A very Happy Birthday, Lin!!! Hope it's a fantastic one!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done, 
Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


Once you select the browse feature and you click on your picture, then you hit send button. It then posts the picture. But perhaps you figured this out? I see you have two pictures posted! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

My dear Julie. I pray things will work out for the best for you. And my prayers include your satisfaction and comfort with whatever happens. I know you must be so very tired from the whole situation!
Bless you....and many, many hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


WEll, my dear, you did something right since you just sent us two pictures!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done,
> Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


They're beautiful....Great job. I love that yarn....I may have to break down and get some. Like I need more yarn!!! Yeah, like another hole in my head!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord!! The lady jumping in, not to funny, and the stingray touching your leg, that would have gotten me moving fast too, but too funny that you were in that boat so fast they didn't know what to think. lol. I think I'll just pass on snorkeling, thank you. :shock:


The sting ray is the funniest part of that entire day. At some point I wouldn't mind learning to dive but snorkeling is out.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, I can only tell you my thoughts and prayers are with you always. If you have to go through the worry and trial of sobering Fale, do you feel better about him not being with you? Or is that just a minor thing in the overall picture. I'm glad you had a friend to visit with you.
> Hug,
> JuneK


I am not at all sure June, that I have the resilience to go through another drinking binge with him- chances are that he has had access to whisky while in Australia, the litter of beer bottles is a worry. I am very grateful for my friends, and both my brothers, and Bronwen. What I seriously don't need is Lupe in my life. I find Anger a very manipulative behaviour- I learned passive resistance a long time ago- Mum was a very volatile character- but 100 times the woman that Lupe is. I just have to hold together to see what transpires this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> lurker 2, you are a very strong woman, I am so thankful that you are seeing things clearly, and not over looking the signs, that kind of wisdom comes from above. I am blessed by your strength.


Patches- you should hear the knocking of my knees, and literal pounding of my heart! But thanks!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful....Great job. I love that yarn....I may have to break down and get some. Like I need more yarn!!! Yeah, like another hole in my head!
> JuneK


Thanks :lol: it was fun doing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for an easy passage for sister's FIL.


In response to a post by JuneK that I have to have overlooked. Prayers also, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I snorkelled for the first and only time about 10 years ago whilst on holiday in Sharm el Sheikh in Egypt. The snorkel part was fine but I also had flippers. Gently swimming along looking at all the beautiful corals and fish was fine and so peaceful but when I decided I wanted to stand up my feet wouldn't go down.....I spent alot of my time standing on my head under water!


Thanks for the giggle- I love the image- but glad you survived!


----------



## Spider

Julie, we are all pulling for you and sending strength . I hope you can feel it coming your way. You sound like you have your head on right. We are here for you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Our news broadcast will not start for another hour- sorry to hear of this Gigi. And that it is close to your heart.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure June, that I have the resilience to go through another drinking binge with him- chances are that he has had access to whisky while in Australia, the litter of beer bottles is a worry. I am very grateful for my friends, and both my brothers, and Bronwen. What I seriously don't need is Lupe in my life. I find Anger a very manipulative behaviour- I learned passive resistance a long time ago- Mum was a very volatile character- but 100 times the woman that Lupe is. I just have to hold together to see what transpires this afternoon.


Good luck this afternoon, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gagesmom

Oh boy, the school just phoned and Gage is not feeling so well. He is up at the office and they want me to come and pick him up. Off we go. Will check in later on. I have to work tonight so I don't know if I will be back before or after work.

Take care all. 

My thoughts are with you all.

Gigi sending up prayers.

Julie, I admire you so much. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie my prayers are still with you! I certainly could understand not wanting to go through the sobering up process again! Things like that can really wear a person down. We're dealing with that (indirectly) with our son. They have so many ways of sneaking drink it makes me wish they could use their intellegence in more constructive ways.


In Fale's case it is his pride that is the huge factor- he expects to be treated like a prince- and I am a bit tired of being factotum. I have handled the drinking in the past by trying to do everything he demands- but it is very exhausting- and even when sober he has an inflated idea of what a wife should be- i.e., a sort of servant, and I am of the opinion that if he wants ironed shirts he should wield the iron himself- I have enough work feeding him. He married a palagi (European) I am not a Samoan wife. (they are used to being beaten up when they fail to keep him happy) Fale thank God is not one for fisticuffs although he has threatened me with a gun (not working) that he had been given. I got rid of that during a Police Amnesty. 
I am sorry to hear that you have this issue with your boy. It is such a hard one to combat- being so bound up in our culture.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> Dear Charlotte, that is the very least we can do for you. Here is hoping the doctor has solved the problem, praying that that may be the case!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> How are you today, Julie? Any sign of Fale or the family?


Not yesterday at all, not anybody. I am close to tears a lot of the time- have had my 'coffee' but have not yet been able to eat- I am feeling so sick to the stomach- have to try not to 'break down', not an easy situation.

so sorry to hear of this further mass shooting- one wonders what drives these people. the news will be on in about half an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Prayers for all needing them. Today has been rather strange. I had dreadful toothache last night and have managed to get a dental appointment for Thursday at 12 . So keep your fingers crossed for me. I had to go to the solicitors to sign papers at 2, and before that went into town with my friend and her husband joined us for coffee. The weather was sunny when we set off, went wet, cold and windy, then dry and sunny, then very wet and then warm and sunny again. That was between 10 a.m and 4pm. ! It is my baby's 34 th Birthday today, so I phoned him and he is having a good day. I am now going to sit and rest and keep my toothache at bay as much as possible. Take care all.


Toothache can be one of the worst, crossed fingers and toes for you! Thursday must seem a long wait.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> May I echo all of June's words, Julie. My heart goes out to you and I will hold you in my heart. Affectionately.


Thank you so much, Valerie, I think you may be on your way back to Belfast- where ever you be, God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Will feel better Pontuf when you see the Dr. Good luck dear one!! Will be thinking of you all day.
> Julie hope things are getting figured out for you. So much stress to have to deal with.


Thank you Spider, I have to wait till 1-30 this afternoon- it is just past 5-30 a.m., now I really must try to get some food into my tummy. The stress I really could live without- but thank goodness for the rhythm of the knitting needle- I am capable only of garter stitch- but better than not at all- I am working with a beautiful colour of gifted Deborah Norville yarn. 
I am glad your job has extended some.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done,
> Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


Nice work Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My dear Julie. I pray things will work out for the best for you. And my prayers include your satisfaction and comfort with whatever happens. I know you must be so very tired from the whole situation!
> Bless you....and many, many hugs,
> JuneK


If you could keep me in mind about 6-1/2 hours from now- I would be very grateful- thanks June!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good luck this afternoon, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks Kate, hugs for you! hopefully you will be sound asleep as I go through the ordeal.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Oh boy, the school just phoned and Gage is not feeling so well. He is up at the office and they want me to come and pick him up. Off we go. Will check in later on. I have to work tonight so I don't know if I will be back before or after work.
> 
> Take care all.
> 
> My thoughts are with you all.
> 
> Gigi sending up prayers.
> 
> Julie, I admire you so much. {{hugs}}


Gage has a lot on his plate - with his home being packed up, and school just starting- let us hope it is not anything too serious. 
Thanks for the hugs, Melody- I love your name! Take care, and God Bless.


----------



## angelam

Pontuf - so glad you got some medical advice last night. Hope the neurologist can sort out the cause of your problem and that it's not too serious. 

Julie - my thoughts are with you. You have so much on your plate at the moment. Stay strong - we are all here for you. ((((hugs))))

Gagesmom - hope Gage is not too bad when you get him home. 

Designer - thanks for the pattern. Will be knitting it soon.

To all our American friends - have just been hearing on our news about the dockyard shooting. Prayers to all who have been touched by it.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie - my thoughts are with you. You have so much on your plate at the moment. Stay strong - we are all here for you. ((((hugs))))
> 
> Thank you so much! It does help being able to 'vent' here- hope your day has gone well- nearly 7 p.m., for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pontuf, joining you in prayers for the people affected by the situation at the Naval Yard...Gigi, special prayers for people you and DH may know.

So glad you talked to a doctor last night and that you're in to see the dr. and/or neurologist soon. Glad your BP was normal.



Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree

I got the picture...thank you very much. I also went out to the KnitPicks website and pulled up the product for sale and looked at the video. I'll work on that this afternoon after the plumber comes (Yep, problems with the toilet since I flushed the spindle thing-a-ma-jig.)



Bulldog said:


> I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I got the picture...thank you very much. I also went out to the KnitPicks website and pulled up the product for sale and looked at the video. I'll work on that this afternoon after the plumber comes (Yep, problems with the toilet since I flushed the spindle thing-a-ma-jig.)


Oh groan, to the need for the plumber!


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh dear the latest on our news is 12 feared dead.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure June, that I have the resilience to go through another drinking binge with him- chances are that he has had access to whisky while in Australia, the litter of beer bottles is a worry. I am very grateful for my friends, and both my brothers, and Bronwen. What I seriously don't need is Lupe in my life. I find Anger a very manipulative behaviour- I learned passive resistance a long time ago- Mum was a very volatile character- but 100 times the woman that Lupe is. I just have to hold together to see what transpires this afternoon.


At this point, I can imagine you just want a quiet, peaceful life. I continue to keep you in my heart and prayers. Stay strong...you know we have your back!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Getting some things done around here...another very cool day, but at least we have sunshine instead of the wet drizzly rain we had most of the weekend. It was so dreary--a good day for paper clean out, cooking and napping.

Julie---hope things are working out for you. It doesn't sound like a situation that you are able to change, so your challenge is to protect yourself through it. Big hugs and prayers.

The burn is pretty good this morning with only one nagging blister on my left middle finger...still can't grip anything with that hand, but I do have use of the fingertips so am able to do some light yarn work--hopefull winding balls this afternoon when I get the ball winder to work.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to a post by JuneK that I have to have overlooked. Prayers also, dear!


Please not to worry, my dear Julie, you have too much on your plate as it is!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Oh boy, the school just phoned and Gage is not feeling so well. He is up at the office and they want me to come and pick him up. Off we go. Will check in later on. I have to work tonight so I don't know if I will be back before or after work.
> 
> Take care all.
> 
> My thoughts are with you all.
> 
> Gigi sending up prayers.
> 
> Julie, I admire you so much. {{hugs}}


Hope it's nothing to really worry you....although with our children, anytime they're not feeling good, Moms worry!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> There have been hugs already from Heather (busyworkerbee) and Cathy (sugarsugar) that I want to acknowledge, and a cat video from Caren that I wanted to say thank you for the chuckle! but Shirley's response is so long that I felt it churlish merely to mention- so hear goes...
> 
> The drinking happened in the car-port- I had removed my house key in the Police Station- he likes to wear it round his neck- but thank God Lupe did not have access to my house with out my being there- who knows what might have been smashed! I am fully aware of the problems of caring for Fale- I know what it was like through last year- but there are helps available- hopefully something will come about from the Mediation this afternoon. I would not be surprised though if he has not already been returned to Australia, Elisa would have been free to go back. We will just have to see what happens when this lady turns up at 1-30 p.m., I can only wait and see at present- because I did not want to go to Court, I am trying not to polarise the situation any further than what happened when we tried to get control of his passport. I have found email evidence of the shifting date of Fale's return home- I clearly was hoping he would be back in February- I remember that was why I delayed teaching your workshop, Shirley. then it was to be April, then there was talk of May , June and July for my birthday- but all I have had was the not quite two days with him when he came unannounced on Wednesday- I knew only because one of the children had told me. My brother feels I should walk away from the whole situation- and Bronwen is doing a Sterling job of letting me offload- with out coming up judgemental. I just had hoped for time with him- but it seems that is not to be- I am not prepared to fight over who he lives with - it reminds me of two terriers fighting over a bone- but Mum had a lot of wisdom when she chose my Scouting name- I am Baloo the sleepy, black honey bear (fom the Rudyard Kipling Jungle book stories)
> As you know with your sister, Shirley, there is a lot of grieving prior to death with the dementia, it seems so unfair that this has got mixed up with Lupe's dreaming and scheming, and infantile behaviour- I don't like adults going into temper tantrums- that is part of the point of growing up- to learn to control your anger.
> Time to do Ringo's meal, and to have a 'coffee' and something for breakfast myself.


I didn't mean for you to feel churlish at all my dear. I think you are handling every thing exceptionally well. I would not want you to feel I was pushing you in any way.

I do worry about you. I don't know what the situation is there for care of dementia patients. I was mainly relieved that you were not going to Australia alone to face that situation when it is so unpleasant for you. I think you are 
very strong and very able to deal with all of this. I just wish it wasn't necessary. It comes down to this my dear.

Only you can decide what you want to do about the whole situation. We are not living it , we are not there and you know exactly what is happening. I hope I didn't overstep and make you feel that I was judging you or Fale, I really would feel badly if that was how I came across.

I know that you have every single person here covering your back and Praying for the right outcome for you. I believe you will know what is right for you and will make the decisions that are best for you.

Take care and we all wish you the very best through this very hard time in your life. We wish we could all give you a huge hug.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> If you could keep me in mind about 6-1/2 hours from now- I would be very grateful- thanks June!


My dear, you have been in the back of my mind since the family came to NZ and before. That won't change.
And our hearts expand to hold all the ones we care for!!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Back everyone, Gage is in bed. That's where he wanted to go. I gave him the option of curling up on the couch and putting a movie on. Poor little fella, just burst into tears when I walked in to the office. He is a touch on the warm side, I have him covered up with some warm blankets(one is the f&f afghan I made for his bed). He said he is cold. I have given him some ibuprofen and a glass of ginger ale. I am checking in here and there to see how he is feeling. As of right now we are thinking a bit of a tummy bug. I have to work for a few hours tonight so Greg will be on watch with him. If he gets worse I have given orders to take him to the hospital and I will meet them there. It is only 2 blocks from work.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> At this point, I can imagine you just want a quiet, peaceful life. I continue to keep you in my heart and prayers. Stay strong...you know we have your back!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


quiet and peaceful sounds like bliss, and thanks, June.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Back everyone, Gage is in bed. That's where he wanted to go. I gave him the option of curling up on the couch and putting a movie on. Poor little fella, just burst into tears when I walked in to the office. He is a touch on the warm side, I have him covered up with some warm blankets(one is the f&f afghan I made for his bed). He said he is cold. I have given him some ibuprofen and a glass of ginger ale. I am checking in here and there to see how he is feeling. As of right now we are thinking a bit of a tummy bug. I have to work for a few hours tonight so Greg will be on watch with him. If he gets worse I have given orders to take him to the hospital and I will meet them there. It is only 2 blocks from work.


Pray the little man will be OK. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Me too. I worry that part of it is he is worried. Mostly that we are going to move while he is at school. Silly I know but he has this worry that he will leave from our house and we will bring him home to a new place.


Patches39 said:


> Pray the little man will be OK. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie---hope things are working out for you. It doesn't sound like a situation that you are able to change, so your challenge is to protect yourself through it. Big hugs and prayers.
> 
> The burn is pretty good this morning with only one nagging blister on my left middle finger...still can't grip anything with that hand, but I do have use of the fingertips so am able to do some light yarn work--hopefull winding balls this afternoon when I get the ball winder to work.


I certainly don't have the energy to live with Lupe and her appalling anger- I am not at all sure that Fale actually wants to live with her either. he was calling her 'that woman' consistently when I was over in June- anyway I have 'burn't my boats' I won't be there for his birthday. He was so sure when he was with me, those short two days, that that was where he wanted to be- but unfortunately he made a slip in the Police station talking of Australia when he actually mean't NZ, but the police officer leap't on that. The Mediator is Samoan too- so I am not at all sure my voice will be heard.

Glad the burn is healing- I grow aloe vera for just that purpose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't mean for you to feel churlish at all my dear. I think you are handling every thing exceptionally well. I would not want you to feel I was pushing you in any way.
> 
> I do worry about you. I don't know what the situation is there for care of dementia patients. I was mainly relieved that you were not going to Australia alone to face that situation when it is so unpleasant for you. I think you are
> very strong and very able to deal with all of this. I just wish it wasn't necessary. It comes down to this my dear.
> 
> Only you can decide what you want to do about the whole situation. We are not living it , we are not there and you know exactly what is happening. I hope I didn't overstep and make you feel that I was judging you or Fale, I really would feel badly if that was how I came across.
> 
> I know that you have every single person here covering your back and Praying for the right outcome for you. I believe you will know what is right for you and will make the decisions that are best for you.
> 
> Take care and we all wish you the very best through this very hard time in your life. We wish we could all give you a huge hug.


Dementia people- Alzheimers, Vascular and there is another category, often end up in the locked wards of rest homes - depending on what their families can cope with- Fale is in a slightly different category being Korsakoff's he could be being helped by vitamins- but he came even without his Nitro lingual spray. 
One wonders why Lupe is going to all this trouble having him go to this that and the other medical specialist, if she does not help him take their advice. I would not be surprised in the slightest if we find they have already taken him back to Australia
But my decision is made- I am not going- I no longer have the booking- I have cancelled it- and hope instead to use the tax money that will be returned to go instead to see my grandchildren. Ringo would survive a day in his run. 
It would be nice if I did know exactly what was going on- but hopefully I will know more after this afternoon.
Virtual hugs are better than none at all.
Thanks for caring.


----------



## gagesmom

Off to get ready for work, spend a bit of time with DH and Gage. Talk to you all later on.

Hugs and prayers, and lots of love to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Me too. I worry that part of it is he is worried. Mostly that we are going to move while he is at school. Silly I know but he has this worry that he will leave from our house and we will bring him home to a new place.


I had a feeling such a worry might be at the root of his illness. Praying your transition will take place smoothly and quickly.


----------



## Ezenby

Amazing that your post of the bird and the quoted script.....it came just after reading Julies post. I had an oh so sad feeling for Julie. Peace and harmony is also what Julie needs.



5mmdpns said:


> Latest news on the shooting -- six dead, eight wounded, gunman is dead. This just came across the news. So sad that people have to envoke tragedies into other peoples' lives. I believe in letting live and let live. Death and taxes come to all of us, we don't need to hasten things along. "Peace and harmony" should be the world's motto. Zoe
> Give Peace a Chance by John Lennon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love in Any Language by Sandi Patty


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers!
I am at Angies. She has been asleep most all day. The trip to Mayo wore her out and was quite painful. I cannot begin to tell you all what a sweet text she sent me last week. In essence, she told me in such a special way how much she loved me and how very much she appreciated all I have done for her (dont know what!). She also told me she was getting around better with her walker, which has wheels and a seat. With that, she said she was able to get herself something to eat and drink as needed. Said she knew I needed to be with Daddy more and she didnt want to exhaust me. She said Mom, I just get lonely and tend to worry when alone, but I can handle it. I told her I would be here Monday, Wed, and Friday. Tuesdays her housekeeper is here. She has been working for Angie for 11 or 12 years. They were in high school together. That will mean, she will only be without someone on Thursdays as David and Haley will be here on weekends. Sunday she will stay in bed so the rest of us can go to church. I am relieved by this schedule as I do feel Jim needs watching closely with his heart. I have a deal with my other daughter to call or text him throughout the day when I am not there. This recovery for her is gonna be a long haul, but the outcome could have been so very much worse. I am blessed.
My shoulder continues to give me quite a bit of pain, but am trying so hard to just handle it. Am afraid gonna have to break down and have the MRI Dr suggested next month when I see him. I have fallen three times out here so no telling what I have done now.
Still working on my sock. I am addicted but certainly not moving fast as Gwen. I am using a 1.5 12 circular on mine and dont get in but nighttime hours.usually three a day as housework and cooking have taken precedence. I really love using yarn that doesnt require matching.LOL. It is so liberating! Just cast on and go. Arent all the tweeds, solids, and handpainted yarns the ones that dont require matching other than the variegateds? How do you block your socks, Zoe?
	GRANDMAPAULASo very thankful no one was hurt when the truck caught fire
	GAGESMOM/MELODYSo thrilled people are looking at the house. I have faith it will sell soon. So sorry to hear little Seth is sick. He has had a lot to take in in a short time, but know you are a loving Mom and giving him TLC. Your spirit comes through in your posts. It is sweet, loving, compassionate
	POLEDRA/KAYEyou are such a loving DIL. You are so good to your is it your DSM? I worry about you though. You pick up huge rocks, you take care of the huge aquarium spill, paint all the house,etc. I worry that it is all gonna catch up with your little body. You, too, do little for yourself and lots for others. I so enjoy your posts. You have no idea what you do for me! I loved the yarn you dyed. I would have made socks with the Koolaide yarn! LOL
	JKNAPPA/JUNE going up that your sisters FIL will have a peaceful/gentle passing as well as prayers for
PONTUF/CHARLOTTESo glad you saught help quickly. One never knows whether symptoms such as these are nerve related or of a cardiovascular nature. I have had five pinched nerves and may yet have another one. They are not for the faint of heart.
 Zoe.thank you for the chicken noodle soup recipe. I must give it a try
	MARACHRISTIE/MARILYN.Prayers going up for Jack
	GWEN.Prayers are going up for your surgery to be moved even closer that the 30th. Glad you are getting in some knit and rest time. You are so lucky to have such a talented/loving husband. He is so sweet to think of you at flea markets
	GOTTASTCH/KATHYlove, love, love the blankets
	ROOKIE RETIREE/JEANETTE.So glad finally got you pictures on here. Got to learn how to get them from camera onto the computer now so I dont have to wait on a man. Thank you Caren for all your help. Thanks, Jeanette for the updates on Jynx. Orayers still going uo for her recovery and return to us
	KATE.Lukes new avatar is just adorable. You are so sweet to let us be a part of his growing up. He just gets cuter and cuter
	ANGORAso be careful with the mandolin. I was cutting up sweet potato fries with on and sliced across my knuckles. Cut the tendon and to this day my ring finger on my right hand drops
	HEATHERyou are not alone with depression. So many of us have experienced it at different stages of our lives. Stress and fatigue can be killer culprits. One never knows what another is going through in their spirit but we can be here for each other to bring comfort, empathy, and strength. This is THE soft place to fall
	GIGIprayers are going up for the Naval Yard. Our country is in the worst shape it has ever been. We all need to turn to our maker and pray for our country and that God will heal our land
	PATCHESthe neck scarves are just beautiful and I love the color. I love the Caron yarn. It is so soft and washes well
	JULIEcontinued prayers. The red scarf is beautiful and on such a beautiful lady and yes, you do have perfect skin
	MARTINAI am with you on a dirty microwave.What new book are you reading
	SOUTHERN GIRL/DONNA.what Avatar? LOL The Devil made me type it!


----------



## Bulldog

SPIDER...I didn't forget you in my heart....only on paper. Still have faith job is immenent(?) to!


----------



## Spider

Bulldog said:


> SPIDER...I didn't forget you in my heart....only on paper. Still have faith job is immenent(?) to!


Thanks my friend. Continued prayers for you and your daughter and husband and family. You have a full plate for yourself. Hope your shoulder pain subsides. I had to have shoulder surgery and it is so awful.


----------



## Ezenby

I have done my time living with a drinker...xhusband. They probably supply alcohol so they can manipulate Fale. That is what I tell my DS when he is around friends that drink. Watch their motives. We are on your side Julie not because you are just our KTP buddy...but because we have emotions from dealing with situations like yours and we are here to support you. Your life has made you very wise in judgement. Trust your feelings. Love to you



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure June, that I have the resilience to go through another drinking binge with him- chances are that he has had access to whisky while in Australia, the litter of beer bottles is a worry. I am very grateful for my friends, and both my brothers, and Bronwen. What I seriously don't need is Lupe in my life. I find Anger a very manipulative behaviour- I learned passive resistance a long time ago- Mum was a very volatile character- but 100 times the woman that Lupe is. I just have to hold together to see what transpires this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The set is lovely! I'm tickled you did the Bow-Tuck Scarf.  I really like the fingerless gloves/arm warmers. Is it a pattern you can share? You've done a beautiful job and I love the yarn.


Patches39 said:


> Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done,
> Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


----------



## iamsam

hello everyone - I am still without a computer -- I am waiting on ron to pick it up - hopefully tomorrow - he is building a deck and needs to come to menards - I was hoping for today - we'll see.

it looks like I will be more out of the loop than ever for a while longer. hang in there ' i'll soon be back.

sam


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Me too. I worry that part of it is he is worried. Mostly that we are going to move while he is at school. Silly I know but he has this worry that he will leave from our house and we will bring him home to a new place.


Moving can be scary to a child and you may be right, that is causing his discomfort. Hoping he'll soon be feeling better. But we have to remember, children are usually pretty resilient!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Ezenby

Sam....good to see you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> hello everyone - I am still without a computer -- I am waiting on ron to pick it up - hopefully tomorrow - he is building a deck and needs to come to menards - I was hoping for today - we'll see.
> 
> it looks like I will be more out of the loop than ever for a while longer. hang in there ' i'll soon be back.
> 
> sam


Hope he can get your computer up and running quickly....miss you!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Just a fly by from Surrey. Having a lovely time with Pam and her DH. Sending love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers!
> 	JULIEcontinued prayers. The red scarf is beautiful and on such a beautiful lady and yes, you do have perfect skin
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, Betty, My skin is dry and wrinkled these days- sometimes I can't believe how much the last two years have aged me. I have no money to spare for skin treatments, would rather buy yarn or material- I have a project I want to get started on- hanging pockets for my shoes. Have just thought of some cloth I could possibly use- but I also need wadding- and that I will have to buy.
> I am so glad matters seem to be resolving for the care of Angie and DH- pray the balance may be long lasting.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> hello everyone - I am still without a computer -- I am waiting on ron to pick it up - hopefully tomorrow - he is building a deck and needs to come to menards - I was hoping for today - we'll see.
> 
> it looks like I will be more out of the loop than ever for a while longer. hang in there ' i'll soon be back.
> 
> sam


Good to see you on even if it is just for a moment. Hope the computer gets fixed soon.


----------



## martina

Julie, hang on in there, it will all work out eventually. I hope that you find some reasonably priced skin care products if your skin troubles you. Sometimes a bit of self pampering is just what you need in troubling times. Hugs and thoughts to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just a fly by from Surrey. Having a lovely time with Pam and her DH. Sending love and hugs to you all.


Hi, glad you are having a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 13 September 13
> 
> I hope you have all had a safe Friday the 13th  and that gigi has not been riding a scooter down the aisles of wally world. Lol
> 
> It is so good to be back  Im waiting for my sleep patterns to catch up with northwest Ohio  and hopefully some energy will return along with it.
> 
> Mini me and myself had a good time in Seattle and Olympia and we have some pictures to share as the week progresses. The weather cooperated  it only rained at night  shades of Camelot. It was good to see old friends and the city as well. I think I will stay nice and snug in northwest Ohio and avoid the traffic and noise.
> 
> Priscilla and I had a good time in Olympia  visited her grandchildren  went downtown for the labor day celebrations  watch the tug boat races (I really want a tug boat to live on)  and we went to a shop called wind on in  a delightful toy store with lots of wind up toys and little music makers  while we were there two teddy bears decided they wanted to come home with me and jumped into my bad  really surprised me. They were very well received by the rest of the bears when we got home.
> 
> The apartment is yellow  there is no way around it  yellow  very yellow. And I like it  very bright and cheerful. I am also pleased with the floor  most easy to clean and the rumba is doing its job every day. Heidi thinks the hair is going to be worse and I have to prove her wrong. Lol
> 
> All four cats took maybe five minutes to head into the house after I opened the door  you would have thought they had been grossly mistreated while I was gone  such weeping and wailing  they were not allowed in the house while I was gone  at all. I am out of cat food so have been borrowing from Gary on the qt. I best get into bed first and find my spot because hickory and the cats are soon in bed with me  they like the electric blanket. Oh yes  hickory is sporting a slash of yellow on her side and part of one ear. Lol
> 
> My first recipe reminds me of the dinner we had at Sweetwater Friday night  the first night of the knit-apalooza. Sue thought she wanted steak and it was the only place I could think of that served decent steak  and I am so glad she did. This is one of the dishes I ordered  the other was a stuffed mushroom. Who was sitting across the table from me  think she had this also. Personally speaking I think I would prefer plain browned butter on mine.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped Scallops with Chili Butter
> 
> Servings: 8
> Ingredients
> 2 pounds Large Scallops
> 1/2 pound Bacon, Cut Into Thirds Or Halves
> 1 stick Butter
> 2 teaspoons Chili Powder
> Dash Of Cayenne
> Preparation Instructions
> Wrap bacon pieces around the outside of the scallops, then attach with a wooden skewer.
> Cook in a 425 degree oven (on a drip pan) for 20 minutes, or until bacon is sizzling and brown
> OR
> Cook under the broiler for 15 minutes, or until bacon is sizzling and brown
> OR
> Grill until bacon is sizzling and brown.
> Melt butter and stir in chili powder and cayenne. Drizzle over scallops before serving.
> 
> I know it is midseptember but I am cold and I am thinking of turning on the heat - I see no reason to be cold when one can be warm. It did not reach 60° today. What is it like on your side of the state carol? I really am not of a mood for cold weather to begin yet.
> 
> Baby Bentley has grown  he is 23 inches long already. He smiles so great  I was holding him this morning and all he could do was smile. Now if he would just sleep all night. Lol
> 
> Kitchners Flowers just delivered flowers for Alexis  wonder who they are from. Maybe there is a new boyfriend in the wind or the last one trying to win her back again  have no idea why she broke up with him  teenagers dont understand they are never going to find the perfect mate as they are not going to be the perfect mate either. She is watergirl for the tinora football team along with her bff Madison  they are about two hours away at a game so she wont see them until she gets home very late.
> 
> The next recipe is a ww friendly salad  might even go well with the scallops unless you think it is too much fish at one meal. I could eat the whole salad for a meal with some crusty bread on the side and a nice glass of a fume blonc (think that is spelled right).
> 
> Pan Roasted Salmon and Bread Salad
> 
> Eight 1-inch-thick slices of ciabatta* (from a 12-ounce loaf), cut into large chunks
> 5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 pints grape tomatoes, halved
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 2 tablespoons salted capers, rinsed and coarsely chopped
> 1 lemon, halved lengthwise and very thinly sliced
> 1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley
> 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
> Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
> 2 pounds center-cut skinless salmon fillet, cut into 2-inch chunks
> 
> Preheat the oven to 450°.
> 
> In a large roasting pan, toss the ciabatta chunks with 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Roast for about 5 minutes, until the bread is lightly toasted.
> 
> In a large bowl, toss the tomato halves with the garlic, capers, lemon, parsley, crushed red pepper and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil; season with salt and pepper.
> 
> Stir the tomatoes into the toasted bread. Roast for 10 to 12 minutes, until the tomatoes begin to soften and break down.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the same bowl, toss the salmon with the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Nestle the salmon into the bread and tomatoes, spooning some of the tomatoes on top. Roast for about 6 minutes, until the salmon is just cooked through. Serve right away.
> 
> Ciabatta (Italian pronunciation: [tʃaˈbatta], literally slipper bread) is an Italian white bread made from wheat flour and yeast. Ciabatta is somewhat elongated, broad and flat and is baked in many variations.
> A toasted sandwich made from small loaves of Ciabatta is known as a panino (plural panini).
> 
> Heidi saved all the papers for me so I have the crosswords from when I was gone  I am not doing well on Sundays. lol
> 
> Blessings and healing energy to all that need it.
> 
> Sam


~~~~Finally found the end of last week's KTP.....I added lots of comments but I'm sure people are way past that by now.....we are up to page 63 already this week!

The weather in Ohio has certainly been "crazy". Spent a couple of days going on long shopping trips to CostCo & Trader Joe's.... just to be in ac! Then a couple days later we needed to build a fire! Our only source of heat in the cottage. We are back in Chicago....a little warmer, but stormy weather is predicted for the next 2 days. Good...that will keep me inside so I can catch up on the KTP! :thumbup:

My heart has been churning, reading about some of the events of various tea partyers.....Gwen....I sure hope things get straightened out. There is NO excuse for such poor coordination....especially when it involves your health and well-being! 
Julie.....many have expressed my thoughts....Lupe is "loopy"!. My concern is that having a reasonable conversation with her is not possible. I think she has an underlying issue/agenda, which might be Fale's money...or something else altogether. Just take care of YOU!....and Fale. You are both wrapped in hugs and prayers.

My "story" started a week ago Sunday...when the stove died. Well...sort of....if we turned the oven up to 375, then we could use the microwave. 3 burners only worked at high...not adjustable at all. Weird stuff like that. We decided it was time for a new one. Monday DH & I spent the whole day going to every store that sells stoves. At 1st I wanted gas....but that was going to take about 2 weeks to get and we had to come back to Chicago (or pills were running out   .) So, we elected for electric. After my brother did some fast research in his Consumer Reports....GE smooth top seemed to be the best choice. All day we hunted, called back & forth to brothers & SIL (we share the cottage & all expenses). About 5:30 PM we decided on a stove from Sears....they had it in stock, etc. INstead of taking it home with us that day, we opted for delivery...next Thursday or Friday. Okay....we could eat out or eat salads & sandwiches for a few days...which we did. Wednesday at 6 PM Sears called and said out delivery was set for 3:45-5:45 the next day. GREAT! :thumbup: 
Thursday @ 7AM.....Sears called again...there was no stove to deliver, and they couldn't get anything before Monday at the earliest! And then, delivery had to be scheduled after that. Problem...we had to leave on Sunday...no one else could be at the cottage. hmph! So we went back to Sears by 10 AM.....since they had said we could "take it that day"...we arranged for one of my brothers to come from Pittsburgh to pick up the stove from the store. The saleslady at the store got very upset with the delivery people....gave them a piece of her mind....took my DH to the sotrage area, showed him the stove WAS there. She arranged for the stove to be picked up and delivered the next day..by-passing a couple of "steps" in their process.
We got called that night...delivery between 4-6PM. ok. I spent the day getting ready to cook! People were coming for the weekend, and it was cold, so we needed some chili & other cold-weather foods. I was ready to cook! 6:30 came...no stove. They finally showed up about 8:30 pm.....and hour later the old stove was out, the new one in....and it didn't work!!!! :thumbdown: good grief. Brother & SIL came about 10 PM, hadn't had dinner 'cuz I had said I was making chili...oops.  :-( Wine & crackers had to do. The delivery people left saying we would be called very shortly. They have yet to call! The next day DH & brother fiddled about and decided that the problem was with our outlet....so we called our electrician. He very kindly came out right away (from the east side of Cleveland! We are 45 minutes west of Cleveland!). Anyway.....a few hours later we had a working stove! Oh, did I mention that the stove is dented? I did spend the rest of Saturday cooking up a storm.

Yikes.....what a long book this is! sorry. Our tale is not nearly as distressing or horrible as others. It is another example of poor organizational management.
My prayers, hugs, and positive vibes winging out to all. I have 2 weeks of mail to catch up on...and 63 KTP pages.....hmm? Which will I do first? 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, hang on in there, it will all work out eventually. I hope that you find some reasonably priced skin care products if your skin troubles you. Sometimes a bit of self pampering is just what you need in troubling times. Hugs and thoughts to you.


I know I will eventually be able to look back, and count these last few days as, at the very least a learning experience. Hugs for you Martina, and here is to finding a buyer soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my gosh, Carol, you've had your hands full of drama too!! I'm afraid I'm seeing a trend that the people taking care of customer service just aren't as well trained as they should be. That's so frustrating. We've had two events in the last week. One with the cable guy and one with the plumber--both appointments went very well and I'm pleased. I don't like the bills, but at least I can say they did what they were supposed to do.

Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.

GagesMom - Hope Gage is feeling better by the time you get home from work. It is a stressful time and I know you are doing all you can do to reassure him.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Back everyone, Gage is in bed. That's where he wanted to go. I gave him the option of curling up on the couch and putting a movie on. Poor little fella, just burst into tears when I walked in to the office. He is a touch on the warm side, I have him covered up with some warm blankets(one is the f&f afghan I made for his bed). He said he is cold. I have given him some ibuprofen and a glass of ginger ale. I am checking in here and there to see how he is feeling. As of right now we are thinking a bit of a tummy bug. I have to work for a few hours tonight so Greg will be on watch with him. If he gets worse I have given orders to take him to the hospital and I will meet them there. It is only 2 blocks from work.


I hope the ibuprofen does the trick for him and he feels a lot better by tomorrow. Kids bounce back so quickly. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~
> 
> Yikes.....what a long book this is! sorry. Our tale is not nearly as distressing or horrible as others. It is another example of poor organizational management.
> My prayers, hugs, and positive vibes winging out to all. I have 2 weeks of mail to catch up on...and 63 KTP pages.....hmm? Which will I do first?
> Carol il/oh


~~~~SO sorry I took up a whole page.    I need to edit more and not to ramble on & on! :hunf: I guess I was tired of reading and wanted to move my fingers :?: :?: oh well....back to catching up!
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog - so glad that Angie is doing well enough to fend for herself a little more and it's so nice that she's acknowledging all that you have done and continue to do for her and the family. So glad that you will be able to be home more with your DH; that is a worrisome situation. Hope you find some time for just you, too!

Pontuf - thinking about you...and Poledra, for you as well---hope the headache went away with some rest. You've a lot on your plate as well.

Hugs to all....and Sam, can't wait to have you back on a regular basis...we miss you.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> hello everyone - I am still without a computer -- I am waiting on ron to pick it up - hopefully tomorrow - he is building a deck and needs to come to menards - I was hoping for today - we'll see.
> 
> it looks like I will be more out of the loop than ever for a while longer. hang in there ' i'll soon be back.
> 
> sam


We're missing you Sam, but don't worry about us, the chat will go on! :lol:


----------



## Spider

Hope Gage is up around soon and just needed a little extra attention . A lot going for all of you.


----------



## BJohn4223

It has taken me most of the day to just catch up. I don't have much to share today - got my car back from the mechanic so I can go to the grocery tomorrow. Noah and I have been going through toys between my reading pages. I am hoping to start a pair of baby socks later today. I haven't made any yet and am not sure quite how it will go but expect to get lots of help from you all if I have problems.

I have one baby blanket about half completed and worked on the tea set yesterday. I think one more afternoon and I will be finished. I just get tired of sewing on flowers with french knots.

Having lots of trouble getting around today - right hip and leg are really bothering me. Weather is nice so don't think it's the humidity. With my getting around difficulties, I guess we will finish up the white chicken chili I made for dinner on Friday - with the last of the dinner rolls. Should be easy and I can sit with the heat pad and some rub on my hip and lower back.

Am praying for all of you - for all the things you need. Keep the faith. Hugs to you all.
Bonnie


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam! That scallop recipe is perfect for Bob - he loves scallops. When we get them for him, I usually get shrimp or sometimes swordfish for me. We'll be shopping tomorrow - maybe seafood for dinner tomorrow!YUM!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


~~~Sam, I worry that 15-20 minutes would over cook the scallops. Have you tried it? Paula, when you try this let me know. It sounds scrumptious, and I want to try it.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> I had a wonderful Sept 13 this afternoon. It is my parent's 55th wedding anniversary today and I had organized a few of the ladies from church to have a little afternoon tea with Mom and Dad. Of course I invited the mayor as they have been very great friends for 34 years. I am posting a picture of them together. The mayor is the only one in this world who has ever called my Mom "Gracie" and he still does! hugs all, Zoe


~~~~congrats to your parents! They look delightful!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.
> 
> it is only rising 10 a.m., Rookie so I have to wait quite a few hours still, but one of the Elders from Church will be doing his best to be there for us- he has a prior meeting at 12-30 p.m., about 15 Km away- traffic is uncertain, but we are conveniently placed for the motorway.
> Ringo and I have just done a walk round the block- it is quite a large block, and not encountered any other dogs- the testosterone I suspect is still working it's way out of his system- but with patience we will get there!


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.
> 
> it is only rising 10 a.m., Rookie so I have to wait quite a few hours still, but one of the Elders from Church will be doing his best to be there for us- he has a prior meeting at 12-30 p.m., about 15 Km away- traffic is uncertain, but we are conveniently placed for the motorway.
> Ringo and I have just done a walk round the block- it is quite a large block, and not encountered any other dogs- the testosterone I suspect is still working it's way out of his system- but with patience we will get there!
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there girl!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Hang in there girl!!!


Thanks Spider!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> WOW that looks good, would go with my coffee, Yummy


As yummy as they look, they are bettermto clean with not eat as they are soap


----------



## jknappva

Carol, sounds like a comedy of errors. My son had the same problem with a refrigerator...not from Sears. But a whole lot of aggravation!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~SO sorry I took up a whole page.    I need to edit more and not to ramble on & on! :hunf: I guess I was tired of reading and wanted to move my fingers :?: :?: oh well....back to catching up!
> Carol il/oh


You're making up for lost cooking time!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Gagesmom, hope Gage feels better.
Patches love the fingerless mitts and scarf.
Well mixed up my days and don't go out of town til Wed.
Had to frog about ten rows on cabled shrug but got that done and now can go forward.


----------



## oddball

Thank you to everyone for their kind birthday wishes. Can't believe I've hit the big 60 already. I had a lovely day starting with Presents and cards followed by lunch at a garden centre. My daughter then remembered that there was a local table top sale of all things crafts. Bought several balls of Crofter yarn and some odd pinks and whites for baby knitting. After a drive around the New Forest we stopped off for afternoon tea in Lyndhurst on the edge of the forest. I have been thoroughly spoilt.

Pontuf- so glad you had your leg looked at. Hope you get some answers soon.
Julie- you are always in my thoughts and prayers and you are being so strong. Hope the meeting goes/went well.
Gwenie- here's hoping you get earlier surgery if possible.

Hugs to all those who are feeling unwell (especially Gage) and prayers being sent for all involved in the shooting tragedy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry, Julie, I got the day of the mediation incorrect...thoughts of good resolutions still apply.

I'm very tired tonight so will just make burgers on the grill - I'll have mine over a bed of salad greens (going to try beets with it this time) and DH will have the bun and fries with his. After dinner, I plan to plop myself down and do some knitting while watching Dancing with the Stars.

Tomorrow, I hope to finish cleaning out and filing the knitting patterns and start the recipes...I'm getting there. 

So sad to watch the news about the killings in DC..I sure don't understand what motivates someone to do something like that.


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers!
> I am at Angies. She has been asleep most all day. The trip to Mayo wore her out and was quite painful. I cannot begin to tell you all what a sweet text she sent me last week. In essence, she told me in such a special way how much she loved me and how very much she appreciated all I have done for her (dont know what!). She also told me she was getting around better with her walker, which has wheels and a seat. With that, she said she was able to get herself something to eat and drink as needed. Said she knew I needed to be with Daddy more and she didnt want to exhaust me. She said Mom, I just get lonely and tend to worry when alone, but I can handle it. I told her I would be here Monday, Wed, and Friday. Tuesdays her housekeeper is here. She has been working for Angie for 11 or 12 years. They were in high school together. That will mean, she will only be without someone on Thursdays as David and Haley will be here on weekends. Sunday she will stay in bed so the rest of us can go to church. I am relieved by this schedule as I do feel Jim needs watching closely with his heart. I have a deal with my other daughter to call or text him throughout the day when I am not there. This recovery for her is gonna be a long haul, but the outcome could have been so very much worse. I am blessed.
> My shoulder continues to give me quite a bit of pain, but am trying so hard to just handle it. Am afraid gonna have to break down and have the MRI Dr suggested next month when I see him. I have fallen three times out here so no telling what I have done now.
> Still working on my sock. I am addicted but certainly not moving fast as Gwen. I am using a 1.5 12 circular on mine and dont get in but nighttime hours.usually three a day as housework and cooking have taken precedence. I really love using yarn that doesnt require matching.LOL. It is so liberating! Just cast on and go. Arent all the tweeds, solids, and handpainted yarns the ones that dont require matching other than the variegateds? How do you block your socks, Zoe?
> 	GRANDMAPAULASo very thankful no one was hurt when the truck caught fire
> 	GAGESMOM/MELODYSo thrilled people are looking at the house. I have faith it will sell soon. So sorry to hear little Seth is sick. He has had a lot to take in in a short time, but know you are a loving Mom and giving him TLC. Your spirit comes through in your posts. It is sweet, loving, compassionate
> 	POLEDRA/KAYEyou are such a loving DIL. You are so good to your is it your DSM? I worry about you though. You pick up huge rocks, you take care of the huge aquarium spill, paint all the house,etc. I worry that it is all gonna catch up with your little body. You, too, do little for yourself and lots for others. I so enjoy your posts. You have no idea what you do for me! I loved the yarn you dyed. I would have made socks with the Koolaide yarn! LOL
> 	JKNAPPA/JUNE going up that your sisters FIL will have a peaceful/gentle passing as well as prayers for
> PONTUF/CHARLOTTESo glad you saught help quickly. One never knows whether symptoms such as these are nerve related or of a cardiovascular nature. I have had five pinched nerves and may yet have another one. They are not for the faint of heart.
>  Zoe.thank you for the chicken noodle soup recipe. I must give it a try
> 	MARACHRISTIE/MARILYN.Prayers going up for Jack
> 	GWEN.Prayers are going up for your surgery to be moved even closer that the 30th. Glad you are getting in some knit and rest time. You are so lucky to have such a talented/loving husband. He is so sweet to think of you at flea markets
> 	GOTTASTCH/KATHYlove, love, love the blankets
> 	ROOKIE RETIREE/JEANETTE.So glad finally got you pictures on here. Got to learn how to get them from camera onto the computer now so I dont have to wait on a man. Thank you Caren for all your help. Thanks, Jeanette for the updates on Jynx. Orayers still going uo for her recovery and return to us
> 	KATE.Lukes new avatar is just adorable. You are so sweet to let us be a part of his growing up. He just gets cuter and cuter
> 	ANGORAso be careful with the mandolin. I was cutting up sweet potato fries with on and sliced across my knuckles. Cut the tendon and to this day my ring finger on my right hand drops
> 	HEATHERyou are not alone with depression. So many of us have experienced it at different stages of our lives. Stress and fatigue can be killer culprits. One never knows what another is going through in their spirit but we can be here for each other to bring comfort, empathy, and strength. This is THE soft place to fall
> 	GIGIprayers are going up for the Naval Yard. Our country is in the worst shape it has ever been. We all need to turn to our maker and pray for our country and that God will heal our land
> 	PATCHESthe neck scarves are just beautiful and I love the color. I love the Caron yarn. It is so soft and washes well
> 	JULIEcontinued prayers. The red scarf is beautiful and on such a beautiful lady and yes, you do have perfect skin
> 	MARTINAI am with you on a dirty microwave.What new book are you reading
> 	SOUTHERN GIRL/DONNA.what Avatar? LOL The Devil made me type it!


Thanks.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> The set is lovely! I'm tickled you did the Bow-Tuck Scarf.  I really like the fingerless gloves/arm warmers. Is it a pattern you can share? You've done a beautiful job and I love the yarn.


Yes, Ravelry, Cwtchy cable armwarmer


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> hello everyone - I am still without a computer -- I am waiting on ron to pick it up - hopefully tomorrow - he is building a deck and needs to come to menards - I was hoping for today - we'll see.
> 
> it looks like I will be more out of the loop than ever for a while longer. hang in there ' i'll soon be back.
> 
> sam


 :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Thank you to everyone for their kind birthday wishes. Can't believe I've hit the big 60 already. I had a lovely day starting with Presents and cards followed by lunch at a garden centre. My daughter then remembered that there was a local table top sale of all things crafts. Bought several balls of Crofter yarn and some odd pinks and whites for baby knitting. After a drive around the New Forest we stopped off for afternoon tea in Lyndhurst on the edge of the forest. I have been thoroughly spoilt.
> 
> Pontuf- so glad you had your leg looked at. Hope you get some answers soon.
> Julie- you are always in my thoughts and prayers and you are being so strong. Hope the meeting goes/went well.
> Gwenie- here's hoping you get earlier surgery if possible.
> 
> Hugs to all those who are feeling unwell (especially Gage) and prayers being sent for all involved in the shooting tragedy.


So glad it was a lovely day! I have a vague memory of the New Forest, in a drive from Dorchester, where my aunt lived- Southampton, Salisbury- my Dad was driving and in a bad mood- so I missed seeing Stonehenge; Bristol, and the Severn, through to Chester, and the beautiful old houses there- and finally stopping in Manchester, before heading to Liverpool, the tunnel, and down the coast past Anglesey through to Porthmadog, I am sure Chester came before Manchester, yet looking at the map it might have been the day after- what a whirlwind journey that was!
The meeting is still a 'will be' two and a half hours to go- Must go have my shower- and work out what I wear.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> As yummy as they look, they are bettermto clean with not eat as they are soap


I know, but look so good.  LOL LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Julie, I got the day of the mediation incorrect...thoughts of good resolutions still apply.
> 
> I'm very tired tonight so will just make burgers on the grill - I'll have mine over a bed of salad greens (going to try beets with it this time) and DH will have the bun and fries with his. After dinner, I plan to plop myself down and do some knitting while watching Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> Tomorrow, I hope to finish cleaning out and filing the knitting patterns and start the recipes...I'm getting there.
> 
> So sad to watch the news about the killings in DC..I sure don't understand what motivates someone to do something like that.


No sweat, Rookie! it is nice that you are thinking of us! I have just had a slice of marmite on Rye, with a small cheese omelette, and will go put my honey on my second slice of rye bread. So that should fuel me up for the meeting- won't have much more to drink!

It is dreadful that people -so many people have died- and the amount of grief that has been caused- so glad our gun laws are so strict. Saw a taser gun for the first time the other day- the Police carry them for domestic situations.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://t.living.msn.com/home-decor/interior-design/the-11-paint-colors-that-will-be-hot-next-1#image=1

For Sam and anyone doing some painting...Sam, your yellow apartment is the "in" thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, I tried to post this earlier but my computer was acting up. I hope things will work ok now. I wanted to post the recipe for the soup we had for Sunday supper. It was passed down from my husband's Croatian grandmother, and my MIL used to make it often when she was still cooking. I have to admit I didn't like it at first because of the fatty meat that was used. However,I have tweaked the recipe and now I think it is quite tasty. If you like sauerkraut, give it a try!
> 
> Katarina's Sauerkraut Soup
> 
> 1 lb.cubed pork (I used boneless country style spareribs)
> 2 Tbs. bacon grease
> 1 large can or bag of sauerkraut
> 1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans
> 2 (15 ounce) jars pork gravy
> 4 cups water
> 
> Dust pork with flour. Brown in bacon grease. Add sauerkraut, beans,gravy, and water. Cover and bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer for one and a half hours. Serve with crusty bread.


Thank you so much for that recipe. I'm don't eat meat but haven't thought of sauerkraut for a long time and I can picture it in a bean soup. Yay! Inspiration.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor. After cleaning it all up, I had to refill the tank using 5 gallon buckets, I am going to be so very sore I think, not fun. But she got the water change she wanted and the floors got a really good cleaning. Now when the wool area rugs dries out I'll have to bring it back into her house and then use the carpet cleaner on it, oh joy. But it could have been worse, they could have broken something that could not be easily fixed, so I'm counting the blessings on that one.
Well, I'm caught up I think, so I'm off to another room to watch Haven on netflix and do some knitting, have a headache from another realm, so hoping that it will fade away. Have a great day all.
_________________________________

What a mess. You are such a dear being there to help her. You deserve to get a bell run in heaven just for you. I know the cleanup isn't done yet so I hope the headache goes away but with these severe weather changes I've been needing two meds a day. Season changes are not easy. Hugs and feel better soon.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day. 

I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.

Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, cler blue skies and not a cloud in sight (at the moment). I fear it's going to change. So I rushed out to take some sunny photos this morning.
> 
> WI knitting group here this morning and then Miss Pam and her DH arrive at lunch time.
> 
> Sending heling vibes to those who need them and happy Monday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Hope you had fun with the knitting group. What a busy day for you and a fun day too. LOVE the photos. Just such a beautiful garden!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
He frequently finds tools...both for work and his hobby...the man loves working with wood! He is a master carpenter and he has made some beautiful inlaid wood music boxes. One Christmas, when I made him a quilt he made me a blanket chest with 7 different woods inlaid. Really beautiful. Some of the bird houses he's made for Habitat for Humanity have sold for $600 and $700 dollars. His work is exquisite. Now he doesn't think he's talented but other see it. He even made me a wooden guitar case for my Gibson. Lined it with velvet too.
________________________________________
I feel so fortunate to have my KAP present that he made and you Helped. I just love it. Those must be some gorgeous bird houses. Did you get any photos of them. Would love to see some of his work. If you post photos PM me with the page. Hugs Gwenie. Sorry it didn't work out for the surgery. Hope you won't be in too much pain till it happens.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, thank you so much for keeping us posted on Dreamweaver/Jynx. I know you are relaying our prayers and wishes for her healing. She has been through so much the last 2 years and I know a lot before that. Big Hugs to her but very gentle ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ODDBALL
and
many more

Hope you got to celebrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog. I will try and be careful but I am an accident waiting to happen. I got the one that has the holder and protects the hand so I hope that will save me but when you start you don't use it if it is long like a carrot. I'll just have to be sure and not get too close without using the guard/holder.

My one downfall is really salty chips, salt and vinegar so I made sweet potato chips with the mandoline and baked them at 275f for 30 min., and then a little longer, about 10 min. maybe. Just baked till they got crisp all the way through. Had soaked them in hot vinegar water for flavor. Next time I will still do that and sprinkle them with spices. I'm so pleased. Just had some with salsa and they were perfect for dipping. I've been off High BP medication now for a year and just had BP taken and it is 111/75. Yay. Two pounds off and hoping for more. When I quit hurting from these falls I can start exercising. Tried doing a few using one of those plastic rubbery balls and that helped. Can't believe how changing my diet has changed so many things. Couldn't even sleep sitting up reflux was so bad some nights, all gone. Insomnia every night, now it is once in a blue moon. Can do the stairs about 4 times a week now. So much more energy....Wow and all I did was decide food would be my medicine. DH is doing this with me and we've never felt so good. Anyway, sorry to go on but I got on a roll. LOL Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, I also wanted to say I am so glad your daughter thanked you and you do deserve the thanks. Pray your DH is doing ok and your daughter will continue to recover and get even more healing. Big Hugs


----------



## Ezenby

The wallhanging has me wondering. Did you manipulate the blue material? It presents water or a swirling sky to me.



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just jumping in to say hi and wishing everyone a great week. We had a good day today - working on small projects and making progress. I will be interested to see what the Dr. has to say about DH's status when we see her on Wed. Holding all close to my heart- we are a busy bunch these days!! I hope that Sam gets his computer fixed soon - I think he misses us every bit as much as we miss him!!! Hoping that Jynx heals quickly - she really has had a tough time of it - I was so sad to see the shooting at the Navel Yard - there is just not enough support for families with loved ones who have mental issues.... I so wish that it was easier to for them to get the help they need without stomping on anyone's civil rights..... ok enough of that - sorry .... I still have some pictures I need to get on here - DH is wondering where I have gotten off too.... I was on my way to shower and settle in for knitting and TV watching and go waylaid by the computer!!! I promise pictures tomorrow - I've got some good ones!!! luv - AZ


----------



## Ezenby

Bought coconut oil in the solid form at walmart...in the oil/baking section. It has become my go to care product. Just a little bit goes a long way. Seems like it is proving to be most economical.



martina said:


> Julie, hang on in there, it will all work out eventually. I hope that you find some reasonably priced skin care products if your skin troubles you. Sometimes a bit of self pampering is just what you need in troubling times. Hugs and thoughts to you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Aren't you the clever one........


Ezenby said:


> Bought coconut oil in the solid form at walmart...in the oil/baking section. It has become my go to care product. Just a little bit goes a long way. Seems like it is proving to be most economical.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Designer - this reminds me of Pup's son's last picture he posted on FB - have you looked at his work- very talented young man.
You do such a beautiful job of bringing your work to life.


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK - now I'm really going to go shower.... has anyone heard from Pontuf after her dr appointment??? and has anyone heard from Marge??


----------



## Ezenby

I gave a small amount to GS for his sunburn and he was very happy about that.



AZ Sticks said:


> Aren't you the clever one........


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love using the coconut oil. I've seen it in the organic vitamin area also -- it's good to ingest a tbl. or so a day. I cook with it, brush teeth with it, and slather it on after a shower. That jar is getting a good work out.



AZ Sticks said:


> Aren't you the clever one........


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> The wallhanging has me wondering. Did you manipulate the blue material? It presents water or a swirling sky to me.


It was a scene of a lake and snowy mountains with autumn colors on the shore. I will see if I can find a picture of the original wall hanging. there might be one on my blog

I made a series of manipiulated pictures and if I remember correctly this was one of them. I had so much fun seeing what I could do with photoshop.


----------



## Designer1234

I just went through a lot of my pictures. I am not sure whether I found one of them that is the picture I posted. I know I manipulated all three of these. Sometimes I removed colors - Sorry I can't be more helpful. 

I think it was one of these. But am not sure. I manipulated a lot with these basic folors. I love the deep blue


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie & Ezenby, I use coconut oil for skin care and cook with it also.
Angora, 100 gallon tank yowser. I'll bet you'll be sore. You are such a giving angel.
Just came home from sangha. Peace!


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Wow! That is gorgeous.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> I just sent through a lot of my pictures. I am not sure whether I found one of them that is the picture I posted. I know I manipulated all three of these. Sometimes I removed colors - Sorry I can't be more helpful.
> 
> I think it was one of these. Burt am not sure. I manipulated a lot with these basic folors. I love the deep blue


They are all beautiful. I especially love the aquarium one.

Gigi


----------



## Bulldog

Just wanted to hop in and say
ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run

Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know if anyone else spotted it, but today Oddball is on the birthday list- at 5 p.m., it is getting late in the day for her, But Many Happy Returns!
> Hope you have had a lovely day!
> Happy Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Lin (not sure I have the spelling right)


I'll add my Birthday wishes too. :thumbup: Thanks Julie for spotting it, I forget to check.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord!! The lady jumping in, not to funny, and the stingray touching your leg, that would have gotten me moving fast too, but too funny that you were in that boat so fast they didn't know what to think. lol. I think I'll just pass on snorkeling, thank you. :shock:


Me too!!


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Prayers for all needing them. Today has been rather strange. I had dreadful toothache last night and have managed to get a dental appointment for Thursday at 12 . So keep your fingers crossed for me. I had to go to the solicitors to sign papers at 2, and before that went into town with my friend and her husband joined us for coffee. The weather was sunny when we set off, went wet, cold and windy, then dry and sunny, then very wet and then warm and sunny again. That was between 10 a.m and 4pm. ! It is my baby's 34 th Birthday today, so I phoned him and he is having a good day. I am now going to sit and rest and keep my toothache at bay as much as possible. Take care all.


Happy birthday to your DS. I do hope that you are able to stand the tooth until Thursday, that quite a long time to be in pain. I remember being told to use a clove on a toothache but can't really remember how well it worked, its been many years since I tried it, but I seem to think that it worked better than the asprin they told me to put on it. I hope you get it solved quickly though. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done,
> Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


Ooh Pretty! :thumbup: Great cables!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God! I haven't had the tv on at all this morning, thank you for letting us know. I am very glad your DH is not there today. Prayers for all going up.
> Hugs Gigi, that is very close.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> I have done my time living with a drinker...xhusband. They probably supply alcohol so they can manipulate Fale. That is what I tell my DS when he is around friends that drink. Watch their motives. We are on your side Julie not because you are just our KTP buddy...but because we have emotions from dealing with situations like yours and we are here to support you. Your life has made you very wise in judgement. Trust your feelings. Love to you


I don't recall Ezenby, whether I have already replied to your post, it is a very fraught question this whole issue of drinking! Thank you for the support! love and hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The sting ray is the funniest part of that entire day. At some point I wouldn't mind learning to dive but snorkeling is out.


I'm with you on that! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> They are all beautiful. I especially love the aquarium one.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks so much, Gigi -- I appreciate your kind words about my work. Such support here -


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> My dear Julie. I pray things will work out for the best for you. And my prayers include your satisfaction and comfort with whatever happens. I know you must be so very tired from the whole situation!
> Bless you....and many, many hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto from me too please


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Me too. I worry that part of it is he is worried. Mostly that we are going to move while he is at school. Silly I know but he has this worry that he will leave from our house and we will bring him home to a new place.


Poor kid, not silly at all really, considering, I think it will be important for him to say a proper good bye to the house and if he leaves in the morning to go to somewhere else after, he won't have that chance. I do hope that everything goes fairly quickly and easily for you all so that this will be easier on Gage, I imagine it will be harder the longer it takes. Hugs to the three of you, and hopes that Gage is back in the pink by morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, hang on in there, it will all work out eventually. I hope that you find some reasonably priced skin care products if your skin troubles you. Sometimes a bit of self pampering is just what you need in troubling times. Hugs and thoughts to you.


I am hoping one day soon- to get my hair washed and blow dried- last time they charged me only ten Dollars- which I thought pretty good going- I find it very soothing to have someone do my hair, and that has long been my special treat to myself. hugs to you!


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 60

Happy Birthday Oddball, i hope you had a great day  

Julie.... thinking of you ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.
> 
> Rookie, I am back now- have seen the Mediator- who is offering more of a counselling service it turns out. The Elder who dropped by from Church seems to have done better- he has actually spoken with Fale and Lupe- who apparently says she needs to consult with the family- but they may be coming here tomorrow of Thursday. There is an unexplained email come in from the Public Trust- apparently I have an appointment on
> Friday for 9 am, I am wondering if again this is Lupe- because after all she has the actual POA document. I am hoping to hear back from the lady the appointment has been made with.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Bulldog, so glad that Angie is back at home and can get settled back in, that will probably boost her more than anything I imagine. Great that you all have a schedule set so that she won't be alone too much, it is the quiet alone time that starts one to mulling over things far too much. Hope that DH is doing better each day, and so glad that your other DD can help in watching after him. 
My step mother and I are really close, she is much younger than my dad so we are closer in age to her being an older sister, and we both agreed that she wasn't my mother. lol... We get along great, much to my fathers relief, he was worried I be mad when he started going out with her, but for more than 25 years she put up with and took care of him, then honored the promise to him of putting up with (taking care of) his stepmother (evil witch for the most part, crazy for the other), so she's come pretty close to sainthood in my mind(My Aunt and I both agreed that no one else in the family would have put up with Pegs(dads step mothers) behavior, you know it's bad when people in town step away from you when they hear you're related to her and then are relieved when you say only by marriage :shock: ), I love my father but he was darn hard to live with, more for me than her as I am too much like him.  I'm going to play with the Kool Aid dyeing again tomorrow I think, should be a fairly easy day I hope. 
Well, have a wonderful evening and hugs to you and the family and prayers and positive energies going out for Angie and your DH.


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> I have done my time living with a drinker...xhusband. They probably supply alcohol so they can manipulate Fale. That is what I tell my DS when he is around friends that drink. Watch their motives. We are on your side Julie not because you are just our KTP buddy...but because we have emotions from dealing with situations like yours and we are here to support you. Your life has made you very wise in judgement. Trust your feelings. Love to you


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Oh my!!! That is amazing, gorgeous but amazing, the way the materials look it looks like colored oils just floating amongst themselves contained by a thin border, amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto from me too please


re: recent events down here- we seem to be on the right path at last!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Just jumping in to say hi and wishing everyone a great week. We had a good day today - working on small projects and making progress. I will be interested to see what the Dr. has to say about DH's status when we see her on Wed. Holding all close to my heart- we are a busy bunch these days!! I hope that Sam gets his computer fixed soon - I think he misses us every bit as much as we miss him!!! Hoping that Jynx heals quickly - she really has had a tough time of it - I was so sad to see the shooting at the Navel Yard - there is just not enough support for families with loved ones who have mental issues.... I so wish that it was easier to for them to get the help they need without stomping on anyone's civil rights..... ok enough of that - sorry .... I still have some pictures I need to get on here - DH is wondering where I have gotten off too.... I was on my way to shower and settle in for knitting and TV watching and go waylaid by the computer!!! I promise pictures tomorrow - I've got some good ones!!! luv - AZ


Hope that all goes well on Wed with the doctor, so hope that he is seeing marked improvement. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say
> ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
> CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run
> 
> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


Scary indeed, prayers, positive thoughts and energies being sent up/out.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.
> 
> Rookie, I am back now- have seen the Mediator- who is offering more of a counselling service it turns out. The Elder who dropped by from Church seems to have done better- he has actually spoken with Fale and Lupe- who apparently says she needs to consult with the family- but they may be coming here tomorrow of Thursday. There is an unexplained email come in from the Public Trust- apparently I have an appointment on
> Friday for 9 am, I am wondering if again this is Lupe- because after all she has the actual POA document. I am hoping to hear back from the lady the appointment has been made with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Elders may (hopefully ) be your best hope. Hopes and prayers that all goes well when you talk to the lady about the appointment. Hugs. Pats for Ringo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed, it's after 10 pm here and I' bushed. Think I'll go to bed and play a game of the evil Candy Crush, that game is pure evil I tell you, it gets you hooked and then it's got levels that are pure _ _ _ _! Oh well, we do it to ourselves don't we? (Pulling hair out and sighing, heavily) 
Good night everyone, hugs and hopes for a brighter tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 60
> 
> Happy Birthday Oddball, i hope you had a great day
> 
> Julie.... thinking of you ((((((((hugs))))))))


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again. 

However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


I am so sorry to hear this Heather- what a bummer!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bobglory said:


> Please pray for the victims of the Washington Navy Yard Shooting this morning.
> 
> We have no information other than what is on the news. DH works with the people in the building and frequently travels there on business. It is still an active situation with the shooter(s) still at large.
> 
> This one is hitting very close to home.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gigi


Gigi,

Was quite startled to hear of yet another mass shooting in the US, Glad to hear your husband safe & not involved. Thoughts and prayers going out to any survivors and the families of the deceased and the emergancy workers dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pontuf said:


> Good morning
> Prayers. for the injured at the Naval yard.i called my doctor last night and she had a doctor on call.
> That i was able to talk to.
> The tingling on my left side of my face and arm stopped. Only a little in my left leg. My blood pressure was normal. Im going in to see my doctor this morning. Ill know more later today. I may end up at a Neurologist
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me.
> 
> Hope it is somply a reaction to the meds and not more serious.
> XO
> Pontuf


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> re: recent events down here- we seem to be on the right path at last!


I still havent caught up.... had visitors for a couple of hours. I will read up now... hope you are ok


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I still havent caught up.... had visitors for a couple of hours. I will read up now... hope you are ok


Hopeful, but still rather uncertain- it will hopefully be better after tomorrow. Apparently Lupe needs to discuss something with one of her brothers, then there may be a family conference.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


very nice like the way you work with color


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopeful, but still rather uncertain- it will hopefully be better after tomorrow. Apparently Lupe needs to discuss something with one of her brothers, then there may be a family conference.


Mmm Hmm... stay as strong as you can (i am giving myself the same advice by the way) It is all very emotionally draining (i know). I also know about the not being able to eat.. but that has improved for me at the moment. Gosh i reckon if we all got together we could make a drama series out of our lives.... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm Hmm... stay as strong as you can (i am giving myself the same advice by the way) It is all very emotionally draining (i know). I also know about the not being able to eat.. but that has improved for me at the moment. Gosh i reckon if we all got together we could make a drama series out of our lives.... :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I just went through a lot of my pictures. I am not sure whether I found one of them that is the picture I posted. I know I manipulated all three of these. Sometimes I removed colors - Sorry I can't be more helpful.
> 
> I think it was one of these. But am not sure. I manipulated a lot with these basic folors. I love the deep blue


awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say
> ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
> CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run
> 
> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


prayers going up


----------



## Ezenby

with my reconstruction I did not choose implants. LOL I had plenty excess fat to make one. Infection can happen but 
two years out I have not heard anyone having problems. Where I live the hospital has a nurse navigator to help answer questions after surgery. She is so helpful and talks honestly about any issues. Maybe your friend can find a support program that will give suggestions on care. Feel more care comes from the others that in the same boat. 
The avatar I am using is from a program I played with recently. Have an apple computer and discovered I can pull up faces from all pictures in folder. Amazing. I found I am not in very many pictures. That one was taken a year after chemo 2009.



Bulldog said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say
> ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
> CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run
> 
> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


----------



## Patches39

sorry about the name of the yarn I used for the scarf and armwarmers. it was in the wrong bag. 
not sure what brand name it is :hunf:


----------



## Ezenby

Your have been playing with the computer????? 
What and where do I find that on my apple? Or is this photoshop? I played with the faces program to find a new avatar.



Designer1234 said:


> It was a scene of a lake and snowy mountains with autumn colors on the shore. I will see if I can find a picture of the original wall hanging. there might be one on my blog
> 
> I made a series of manipiulated pictures and if I remember correctly this was one of them. I had so much fun seeing what I could do with photoshop.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, it's after 10 pm here and I' bushed. Think I'll go to bed and play a game of the evil Candy Crush, that game is pure evil I tell you, it gets you hooked and then it's got levels that are pure _ _ _ _! Oh well, we do it to ourselves don't we? (Pulling hair out and sighing, heavily)
> Good night everyone, hugs and hopes for a brighter tomorrow.


ditto, candy crushers, is all that and more. :twisted:

love that quote :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


 :-( hang in there, one door closes another will open, just trust in God and every thing will work out :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey, heating is on, definitely autumn here as the trees are beginning to change colour.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all.

Not done catch us as Miss Pam and are are too busy hattering

Tuesday photos....


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Beautiful wall hanging Designer. You are so talented.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday to your DS. I do hope that you are able to stand the tooth until Thursday, that quite a long time to be in pain. I remember being told to use a clove on a toothache but can't really remember how well it worked, its been many years since I tried it, but I seem to think that it worked better than the asprin they told me to put on it. I hope you get it solved quickly though. Hugs.


Oil of cloves, a drop or 2 on sore tooth numbs it for a couple of hours. Takes about 10 mins to be effective, if it works for you


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> OK - now I'm really going to go shower.... has anyone heard from Pontuf after her dr appointment??? and has anyone heard from Marge??


I PMed Marge with the link for this week's KTP on Sunday, but so far she hasn't opened it. I do hope she's ok.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> re: recent events down here- we seem to be on the right path at last!


Hope, for your peace of mind, that you are. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> re: recent events down here- we seem to be on the right path at last!


Great!! :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

((((((((((((((((((((((Julie)))))))))))))))))))))))))



Lurker 2 said:


> I'll just say quickly that there has been no word all day from the family, or Fale. The lady from the Mediation Agency is due at 1-30 p.m., tomorrow. I realised someone has to have been here drinking beer at some point yesterday afternoon. If it was Fale I don't know that I have the resilience to go through the sobering up process all over again, if we were ever to reach that point. I am working at present on the 'Waterfall Shawl' garter stitch is good when you are troubled. My friend Audrey came round for quite a few hours, which was good to have company. Ringo has decided to be independent- he is asleep on the sofa. I hope to walk him early tomorrow morning again. I am grateful for all the messages of support.
> I have by the way cancelled my flights to and from Australia, I did not feel safe venturing over, in light of what has been going on here. It is sad that people are taking advantage of Fale's inability to be decisive any longer. One cannot go back in time although I wish that were possible.
> My thoughts are with all who are experiencing problems of what ever nature- It is hard to express what I am feeling myself- but I am aware that there are others with issues- one day I will look back at this time and be able to make some sense of things, I hope.
> God Bless, and hugs to all- what a huge 'group hug' it would be if we were ever to meet up! Although I guess those who are lucky enough to be able to go to the 'Knit-a-Palooza' have had one already.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Heather- what a bummer!


Ditto.. i hope you find something else soon


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> ditto, candy crushers, is all that and more. :twisted:
> 
> love that quote :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It sure is a pain of a game... but SO addictive LOL


----------



## oddball

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is a pain of a game... but SO addictive LOL


I've just been on it now and can't get passed 70. I wish I could stop.lol


----------



## KateB

oddball said:


> I've just been on it now and can't get passed 70. I wish I could stop.lol


I'm just on level 38!


----------



## sugarsugar

oddball said:


> I've just been on it now and can't get passed 70. I wish I could stop.lol


Mmm i was stuck on 92 for weeks but now i am stuck on 104.
I also quite like farm heroes saga


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~SO sorry I took up a whole page.    I need to edit more and not to ramble on & on! :hunf: I guess I was tired of reading and wanted to move my fingers :?: :?: oh well....back to catching up!
> Carol il/oh


Looks like you are busy catching up for lost cooking time. It is always nice to have appliances.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. First frost of the year, brrrr. Got down to .5C/ 33F last night. Love the smell of frost in the air, the sound of the leaves as they crunch under foot as you walk. Time to start covering the plants and bringing the rosemary indoors at night. 

Coffee for today is served.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I PMed Marge with the link for this week's KTP on Sunday, but so far she hasn't opened it. I do hope she's ok.


I tried to ring her yesterday- three calls close together, but she did not pick up, would have by then normally had she been home. I think it was afternoon Pacific time- but did not check absolutely.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope, for your peace of mind, that you are. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


Still very nervous- especially about this appointment that someone has set up with the Public Trust- thought I had no money for an early bus, but I have realised the tax money is in my account from my cancelled Sydney flights- God works in Mysterious ways. So I will be able to go over early. Trouble is the lady the appointment is with is another Samoan- but she will remember Fale and me I am sure, when she sees us. [just a bit frightened of the 'Islanders stick together' mentality.]

Someone suggested Spotify to me can't recall who- might have been Cmaliza I thought it was dead loss at first because Classical seemed to mean Classical Pop, but because I listened to some Beethoven I found, it has suggested I might like to listen to Grieg- so I am typing to the accompaniment of the Peer Gynt suite- and now it is Tschaikovsky's 1812 Overture- a bit truncated but better than nothing!
So thank you to whom ever it was.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((Julie)))))))))))))))))))))))))


Thank you so much Lyn! and a giant {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} for you!

and anyone else in need of cheering up! (or just wanting a group hug!


----------



## martina

My thoughts and that of many of us are with you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope, for your peace of mind, that you are. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


It has been hard sitting tight- after things exploded on me on Friday- decided the big mistake I made was forgetting to pray before Fale and I set out. He would have been a lot more comfortable with what I was trying to do had we done that- but oh well...............


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Oh, I love this, Shirley....I love the play of colors. I regret I've never been able to paint. I think that's why I love to make granny afghans I can mix and match colors to my hearts content. But at the moment, I like the satisfaction of completing smaller things. I just finished one sock of a pr, for me. Now I have to finish the last hunting sock. As I said before they seem to have taken over my life so I needed a short break. After that's finished, it's on to try to repair those sock hees!!
Hope you have lots of pictures of your fun, short trip!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried to ring her yesterday- three calls close together, but she did not pick up, would have by then normally had she been home. I think it was afternoon Pacific time- but did not check absolutely.


Marge's last posting was on the 15th on an older Tea Party.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197397-69.html#3959816


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. First frost of the year, brrrr. Got down to .5C/ 33F last night. Love the smell of frost in the air, the sound of the leaves as they crunch under foot as you walk. Time to start covering the plants and bringing the rosemary indoors at night.
> 
> Coffee for today is served.


Makes me think I should have a cuppa too- have been forgetting to drink quite enough- with all this worry- writing this now to that tremendous crescendo from the 1812 Overture when all the bells and cannon go crazy- go St Petersburg!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Marge's last posting was on the 15th on an older Tea Party.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197397-69.html#3959816


What would the time be on the Coast now, Caren?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Great!! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> My thoughts and that of many of us are with you, Julie.


It is really kind of so many to be concerned- I am not used to having lots of friends- life has often left me without- I have lost 7 now to cancer- and that is very hard to make up. (these were people with whom I felt I had an instant rapport- you know when you meet someone and you just know you are friends? and one to dementia) Now it is the Nutcracker Suite- this is wonderful- typing along in rhythm!


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


Gorgeous piece Shirley. Reminds me of a drawing DS1 just finished.


----------



## Tessadele

Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty[/quote]

In my prayers & warm healing wishes to your friend. My sis has just been treated for breast cancer & the thought of her having further problems terrifies me.
Hugs to you & your family,

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


So sorry to hear this, prayers that you will find a new job quickly!!


----------



## darowil

Just a quick pop in to say Hi. I have a short time on a computer- not sure that I will get anything read. Having a nice time- no exciting photos yet to share, and may not get any! Sure I can find some photos though when I eventually get back and caught up. 
All the people here in Perth can do do is apologize for the weather. It is already the wettest September for 16 years! Wettest day since I got here was Saturday for the wedding! But have managed to be inside most of the time when the heaviest rain has been falling.


----------



## NanaCaren

There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> What would the time be on the Coast now, Caren?


It is 4:48am right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very serious...so sorry that your friend is going through this. Many hugs and prayers for her.



Bulldog said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say
> ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
> CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run
> 
> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes me think I should have a cuppa too- have been forgetting to drink quite enough- with all this worry- writing this now to that tremendous crescendo from the 1812 Overture when all the bells and cannon go crazy- go St Petersburg!


I am just now having my first cuppa, been running a tad behind. Have been admiring the morning instead of getting on with my day. You need to remember to drink liquids, I have been reminding myself the same lately.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm hoping that you are able to speak with this person by phone also so that you can get more information. An email notice of an appointment you didn't set is not sufficient; they should have phoned you so that you'd have the whole story. I hope you take up the Mediator's offer for whatever she/he can do in the way of assistance and I'm so glad that the Elder is in touch with Fale and Lupe. At least you know that he's still in NZ. Hoping for resolution soon.

quote=Lurker 2]


RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hoping by now that the mediator has worked things out to your benefit.
> 
> Rookie, I am back now- have seen the Mediator- who is offering more of a counselling service it turns out. The Elder who dropped by from Church seems to have done better- he has actually spoken with Fale and Lupe- who apparently says she needs to consult with the family- but they may be coming here tomorrow of Thursday. There is an unexplained email come in from the Public Trust- apparently I have an appointment on
> Friday for 9 am, I am wondering if again this is Lupe- because after all she has the actual POA document. I am hoping to hear back from the lady the appointment has been made with.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sad to hear this...hope something else comes along.


busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


In my prayers & warm healing wishes to your friend. My sis has just been treated for breast cancer & the thought of her having further problems terrifies me.
Hugs to you & your family,

Tessa[/quote]

Betty, healing thoughts and energies going out to your friend.

Tessa, healing thoughts and energies headed to your sister as well. It is never easy to sit by and see this happen to our loved ones. 
My two younger sisters both have had cancer and never told me. I knew there was something was very wrong, just not what it was. After they were done with their treatments they mentioned it.

{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}} for you and the families.


----------



## Pup lover

Has been very chilly here the last couple of days. No frost yet. Haven't turned the furnace on yet, been bundling up and baking a bit. Failed blood tests, but not a surprise since I havent been exercising etc this year. Recheck tsh in a month and everything else in 3 months, not starting on statin dr. Ordered till after next test. Back to my oatmeal every day and exercising cholesterol not that high, every statin I've tried so far I havent been able to tolerate anyway. Said I need to push water for my kidneys also guess that was borderline high.

Need to get supper in crock pot DS2 and DGS will be here for supper making chicken and spaghetti DGS`s favorite.

Keeping all of you in my prayers. Hugs and have a great day!!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


Beautiful pictures Caren, love the trees just starting to turn. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from a chilly Chicago-land. It's only 45 degrees outside so time to get out the sweatshirts and jackets.

Thanks for the coffee, Caren. I do need some of that this morning! Shirley, I love your work; you are so talented and have such an eye for color. I love the photos from the gardens--things are turning yellow around here. Trees are just starting to get their fall colors.

Hugs and prayers to all. I have to go grocery shopping today - need a hearty meal to warm up.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, heating is on, definitely autumn here as the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Not done catch us as Miss Pam and are are too busy hattering
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Really love your gardens. Thanks again for the morning pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. First frost of the year, brrrr. Got down to .5C/ 33F last night. Love the smell of frost in the air, the sound of the leaves as they crunch under foot as you walk. Time to start covering the plants and bringing the rosemary indoors at night.
> 
> Coffee for today is served.


WOW !! Interesting coffee this morning!! I'm so glad we have a while to go before frost hits us. But I'm sure enjoying the cooler temps.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


In my prayers & warm healing wishes to your friend. My sis has just been treated for breast cancer & the thought of her having further problems terrifies me.
Hugs to you & your family,

Tessa[/quote]

Cancer is such a relentless disease. Will keep both of them in my prayers!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


Definitely looks a if autumn has come to your part of the country!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry to hear of the job loss. Will keep you in prayer that something else opens up. You attitude seems good and like you say you have new skills.



busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


----------



## sassafras123

Tessa healing energy your way for you and your Sis.
So excited, meeting a friend and we are going to hike/walk in the hills behind the college south of town. Oh yes.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone,

Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.

Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.

Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.


I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forget to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


Yay!!!! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


Oh no! Well, you will have more time for crafts, but I do hope that something else that you like pops up soon as an option. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, heating is on, definitely autumn here as the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Not done catch us as Miss Pam and are are too busy hattering
> 
> Tuesday photos....


So beautiful again. And Hi to Miss Pam also!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, heating is on, definitely autumn here as the trees are beginning to change colour.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Not done catch us as Miss Pam and are are too busy hattering
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Beautiful, so relaxing.  nice place to have coffee.


----------



## Poledra65

oddball said:


> I've just been on it now and can't get passed 70. I wish I could stop.lol


Took me 6 weeks to get past that one, :evil: I'm on 105 now and it's a PAIN.  But have fun and good luck, and don't buy extra plays, they don't work, they just keep it going, figuring that you'll just keep spending money. :roll:


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> I'm just on level 38!


Level 65, and can't get pass it. LOL LOL YET!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm i was stuck on 92 for weeks but now i am stuck on 104.
> I also quite like farm heroes saga


I haven't played that one, I play the pet rescue one but that one makes me crazy too, and I run out of lives much faster on it.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. First frost of the year, brrrr. Got down to .5C/ 33F last night. Love the smell of frost in the air, the sound of the leaves as they crunch under foot as you walk. Time to start covering the plants and bringing the rosemary indoors at night.
> 
> Coffee for today is served.


Just on time, nice set up, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a frosty Great Bend. First frost of the year, brrrr. Got down to .5C/ 33F last night. Love the smell of frost in the air, the sound of the leaves as they crunch under foot as you walk. Time to start covering the plants and bringing the rosemary indoors at night.
> 
> Coffee for today is served.


It's a bit chilly this morning, but not too bad, it is really foggy though, so hope that DH doesn't have too much on his way to work, that it lifts pretty quickly.

Oh, that coffee will work for me, both of them.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


me thinks you quite like the colder weather- how about deep dark winter? Or does that get to be a bit much?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am just now having my first cuppa, been running a tad behind. Have been admiring the morning instead of getting on with my day. You need to remember to drink liquids, I have been reminding myself the same lately.


A very kind friend gifted me some Olbas tea- I have made my first cup- in honour of my sinuses playing up again- I am sure it is all the stress of the last week!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just a quick pop in to say Hi. I have a short time on a computer- not sure that I will get anything read. Having a nice time- no exciting photos yet to share, and may not get any! Sure I can find some photos though when I eventually get back and caught up.
> All the people here in Perth can do do is apologize for the weather. It is already the wettest September for 16 years! Wettest day since I got here was Saturday for the wedding! But have managed to be inside most of the time when the heaviest rain has been falling.


Sounds like you are having a good time though, enjoy, you know where to find us once you get back home.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


That's where I need to be, with my coffee :-D 
Lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


Oh beautiful, Fall has definitely fallen.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


Oh wonderful, on all fronts, especially glad that Gage is feeling more himself. Hope the offer is all you want it to be, how exciting. Sending positive thoughts to this working out well and quickly for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A very kind friend gifted me some Olbas tea- I have made my first cup- in honour of my sinuses playing up again- I am sure it is all the stress of the last week!


I'm sure it is, I hope that you do not get a cold from it all. Good tea is wonderful, and so soothing at times. 
Hugs Julie. 
I'm off to get showered, the internet person is supposed to be here between 8am and noon, so I'd better get my but in motion, didn't realize the time had gotten so far away from me. But I am caught up on here. 
Have a great day and if you and Ringo go for a walk later when it's more daytime for you, have a good safe walk.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping that you are able to speak with this person by phone also so that you can get more information. An email notice of an appointment you didn't set is not sufficient; they should have phoned you so that you'd have the whole story. I hope you take up the Mediator's offer for whatever she/he can do in the way of assistance and I'm so glad that the Elder is in touch with Fale and Lupe. At least you know that he's still in NZ. Hoping for resolution soon.
> 
> That is a huge positive that he is still here! It is possible they are presuming the trespass is to be for all of them. But it seems Br Sioli may be organising a meeting to be at my place today (Wednesday for us). Zara who comes from over the back fence- to help me in the garden or in the house was here yesterday and we did some straightening up in the sitting room- I have to have been quite depressed- because I was finding it too much to sort out the sofa- I had been using it as my 'work station' for knitting, and there were balls of yarn and goodness knows what under the cushions- so that is now looking tidy.
> I left a phone message for Mrs Tuigamala-Ledger but did not hear back from her- will try again later in the morning.
> I have managed to mis-place the pamphlet I was given, but the contact phone number is in my latest diary. (For the Mediation/counselling)


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a very wet Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH have gone to Portsmouth to have a look at the old ships and historic dockyard. They are planning to do the Cotswolds tomorrow and then up to Scotland at the week end. 
I have been and bought the decorations for gss birthday cake. He is having a sumo wrestling party and of course wants a sumo decorated cake!
Also went via the fabric shop and picked up one of their odds and ends bags for £2. 
Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that you are able to speak with this person by phone also so that you can get more information. An email notice of an appointment you didn't set is not sufficient; they should have phoned you so that you'd have the whole story. I hope you take up the Mediator's offer for whatever she/he can do in the way of assistance and I'm so glad that the Elder is in touch with Fale and Lupe. At least you know that he's still in NZ. Hoping for resolution soon.
> 
> That is a huge positive that he is still here! It is possible they are presuming the trespass is to be for all of them. But it seems Br Sioli may be organising a meeting to be at my place today (Wednesday for us). Zara who comes from over the back fence- to help me in the garden or in the house was here yesterday and we did some straightening up in the sitting room- I have to have been quite depressed- because I was finding it too much to sort out the sofa- I had been using it as my 'work station' for knitting, and there were balls of yarn and goodness knows what under the cushions- so that is now looking tidy.
> I left a phone message for Mrs Tuigamala-Ledger but did not hear back from her- will try again later in the morning.
> I have managed to mis-place the pamphlet I was given, but the contact phone number is in my latest diary. (For the Mediation/counselling)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Julie, you are in my thoughts, sending you a million hugs and lots of love x
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> WOW !! Interesting coffee this morning!! I'm so glad we have a while to go before frost hits us. But I'm sure enjoying the cooler temps.
> JuneK


Thinking of frosts we are down to 7.5 C outside (45.4) so that is quite cold for Auckland. the barometer reads changing to sunny- it was very clear and bright moon-light when I had Ringo out earlier- I think it is a waning moon- have not tried to check that but I know it was not a full circle- would be good weather to go eeling- one of Fale's favourite ventures- I have often had to cope with buckets of heaving wrigglers- he loves them but I literally cannot stomach them unless they are smoked in the way the Maori do them!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of frosts we are down to 7.5 C outside (45.4) so that is quite cold for Auckland. the barometer reads changing to sunny- it was very clear and bright moon-light when I had Ringo out earlier- I think it is a waning moon- have not tried to check that but I know it was not a full circle- would be good weather to go eeling- one of Fale's favourite ventures- I have often had to cope with buckets of heaving wrigglers- he loves them but I literally cannot stomach them unless they are smoked in the way the Maori do them!


I on the other hand love eels. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


Let's hope it is a good offer!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I on the other hand love eels. xx


I think you may be quite an eater of fish! If your method of cooking Salmon is any thing to go by- I have been trying other things in a similar 'stew'. Remnds me I must invest in a few more oranges!


----------



## oddball

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm i was stuck on 92 for weeks but now i am stuck on 104.
> I also quite like farm heroes saga


Me too.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


Great! Hope it's what you've been looking for.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't played that one, I play the pet rescue one but that one makes me crazy too, and I run out of lives much faster on it.


I have started on one called Diamond dash, and someone keeps asking me to play some sort of royalty game- but the graphics don't appeal to me! I am very economical with how much time I allow for games!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Took me 6 weeks to get past that one, :evil: I'm on 105 now and it's a PAIN. But have fun and good luck, and don't buy extra plays, they don't work, they just keep it going, figuring that you'll just keep spending money. :roll:


Must admit I have spent about £3 on extra plays - my friend says I'm officially a Candycrush wh###!


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping one day soon- to get my hair washed and blow dried- last time they charged me only ten Dollars- which I thought pretty good going- I find it very soothing to have someone do my hair, and that has long been my special treat to myself. hugs to you!


Good for you Julie, you deserve to treat yourself. I really like a pedicure, especially the foot and lower leg massage.


----------



## oddball

KateB said:


> Must admit I have spent about £3 on extra plays - my friend says I'm officially a Candycrush wh###!


I refuse to pay for the lives, so I just get frustrated when they all go but don't usually have to wait long to fill up again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it is, I hope that you do not get a cold from it all. Good tea is wonderful, and so soothing at times.
> Hugs Julie.
> I'm off to get showered, the internet person is supposed to be here between 8am and noon, so I'd better get my but in motion, didn't realize the time had gotten so far away from me. But I am caught up on here.
> Have a great day and if you and Ringo go for a walk later when it's more daytime for you, have a good safe walk.
> 
> My breathing was starting to get quite laboured- I put some Olbas Oil on my singlet (can't remember what they are in 'American' ) the other British word would be vest- a kind of under garment.
> 8 a.m., till noon cuts out quite a bit of day- oh well maybe you can sit and knit!
> When I walk Ringo the important thing is no uncontrolled dogs- I have encountered a loose Rottweiler, an Alsatian, and a Mastiff roaming in the last year- Ringo would tackle any of those (I did not have him with me , Thank God!) Don't fancy our chances against them though. that is why I am remembering always to take the mobile unless I go no further than next door, either way- he does a lot of 'leg lifting'! I also am remembering to carry the poop bags- there is a fine on that one if you are caught. But several people now have commented on what a nice dog he is (in terms of his looks). There are a lot of schools locally so we encounter a lot of children in our walks. I always stand to one side to show them that I have him under control- and to encourage them not to be frightened. People often ask what he is. He is also allowed to chase next doors cats- untill they run up into one of the trees- I feel that is pay back for all the teasing of him that they do- when they come here to toilet, as they are inclined.


----------



## oddball

Why is it that as soon as I book my flu jab within a couple of weeks I come down with a cold. It's happened again this year. Trouble is I usually end up with a chest infection and have to wait til November. Heres hoping the chest keeps clear this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Good for you Julie, you deserve to treat yourself. I really like a pedicure, especially the foot and lower leg massage.


Goodness I had not thought of that one- we have an acupuncturist now locally- the Chinese are often good at massage. The one the Chinese Doctor recommends is very awkward to get to by bus- Fale is a great believer in Acupuncture- there is a strong influence from China in the Islands- because of the forced labour schemes in the nineteenth century.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Why is it that as soon as I book my flu jab within a couple of weeks I come down with a cold. It's happened again this year. Trouble is I usually end up with a chest infection and have to wait til November. Heres hoping the chest keeps clear this time.


I find I often do the same!
Here's hoping your chest does remain clear- you do not need a bronchitis or whatever!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful pictures Caren, love the trees just starting to turn. Thanks


Thanks :-D this morning was absolutely spectacular. The photos don't really do it justice. It is funny to look around the yard one side is very colourful not so much on the other side.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have started on one called Diamond dash, and someone keeps asking me to play some sort of royalty game- but the graphics don't appeal to me! I am very economical with how much time I allow for games!


I agree, fb was getting to where it just took up way to much time, I'd rather spend most of that here when I have it to spend. I was playing diamond dash on my other cell occasionally, it kept me occupied when I needed it to.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> WOW !! Interesting coffee this morning!! I'm so glad we have a while to go before frost hits us. But I'm sure enjoying the cooler temps.
> JuneK


The frost was just a warning. It is getting warm again he rest of the week.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Must admit I have spent about £3 on extra plays - my friend says I'm officially a Candycrush wh###!


LOL!!! Yes, I've spent 90 cents here and there  , but realized that everytime I made it passed a level, it was when I had not spent anything so I have given that up, it's hard though sometimes to not. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks :-D this morning was absolutely spectacular. The photos don't really do it justice. It is funny to look around the yard one side is very colourful not so much on the other side.


Hi Caren, love your frosty photos. It's beem pouring with rain here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, fb was getting to where it just took up way to much time, I'd rather spend most of that here when I have it to spend. I was playing diamond dash on my other cell occasionally, it kept me occupied when I needed it to.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


Praying the offer is substantial. And that Gage is feeling much better. Are you keeping him home or is he well enough to go to school?!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My breathing was starting to get quite laboured- I put some Olbas Oil on my singlet (can't remember what they are in 'American' ) the other British word would be vest- a kind of under garment.
> 8 a.m., till noon cuts out quite a bit of day- oh well maybe you can sit and knit!
> When I walk Ringo the important thing is no uncontrolled dogs- I have encountered a loose Rottweiler, an Alsatian, and a Mastiff roaming in the last year- Ringo would tackle any of those (I did not have him with me , Thank God!) Don't fancy our chances against them though. that is why I am remembering always to take the mobile unless I go no further than next door, either way- he does a lot of 'leg lifting'! I also am remembering to carry the poop bags- there is a fine on that one if you are caught. But several people now have commented on what a nice dog he is (in terms of his looks). There are a lot of schools locally so we encounter a lot of children in our walks. I always stand to one side to show them that I have him under control- and to encourage them not to be frightened. People often ask what he is. He is also allowed to chase next doors cats- untill they run up into one of the trees- I feel that is pay back for all the teasing of him that they do- when they come here to toilet, as they are inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a beauty. Hopefully the oil will do the trick. Yes, no need to have an incident with much bigger dog or one more capable of doing major damage, poor Ringo wouldn't hold up to well under one of those mastif type dogs, I'm sure he'd give it his all but the jaw pressure in the mastiffs, rottweilers, and such is immense when they they choose to use it.
> I have a feeling that the cats think it a nifty game, they get the doggie to chase them around and then when they've had enough they just run up and away. If they didn't want him to chase, they wouldn't come over, and it gives Ringo a good fun workout. Well, I hope that if they all come over for a meeting this afternoon that it will be a positive and civil occasion, whatever the outcome ends up being, it would be awful for them to come to your house and then have them be disrespectful and, well, mean I guess, for lack of a better word. I do hope that it all goes well, one way or another.
> Hugs Julie, we are here for you no matter what or when.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My breathing was starting to get quite laboured- I put some Olbas Oil on my singlet (can't remember what they are in 'American' ) the other British word would be vest- a kind of under garment.
> 8 a.m., till noon cuts out quite a bit of day- oh well maybe you can sit and knit!
> When I walk Ringo the important thing is no uncontrolled dogs- I have encountered a loose Rottweiler, an Alsatian, and a Mastiff roaming in the last year- Ringo would tackle any of those (I did not have him with me , Thank God!) Don't fancy our chances against them though. that is why I am remembering always to take the mobile unless I go no further than next door, either way- he does a lot of 'leg lifting'! I also am remembering to carry the poop bags- there is a fine on that one if you are caught. But several people now have commented on what a nice dog he is (in terms of his looks). There are a lot of schools locally so we encounter a lot of children in our walks. I always stand to one side to show them that I have him under control- and to encourage them not to be frightened. People often ask what he is. He is also allowed to chase next doors cats- untill they run up into one of the trees- I feel that is pay back for all the teasing of him that they do- when they come here to toilet, as they are inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a beauty. Hopefully the oil will do the trick. Yes, no need to have an incident with much bigger dog or one more capable of doing major damage, poor Ringo wouldn't hold up to well under one of those mastif type dogs, I'm sure he'd give it his all but the jaw pressure in the mastiffs, rottweilers, and such is immense when they they choose to use it.
> I have a feeling that the cats think it a nifty game, they get the doggie to chase them around and then when they've had enough they just run up and away. If they didn't want him to chase, they wouldn't come over, and it gives Ringo a good fun workout. Well, I hope that if they all come over for a meeting this afternoon that it will be a positive and civil occasion, whatever the outcome ends up being, it would be awful for them to come to your house and then have them be disrespectful and, well, mean I guess, for lack of a better word. I do hope that it all goes well, one way or another.
> Hugs Julie, we are here for you no matter what or when.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

oddball said:


> Why is it that as soon as I book my flu jab within a couple of weeks I come down with a cold. It's happened again this year. Trouble is I usually end up with a chest infection and have to wait til November. Heres hoping the chest keeps clear this time.


Ooh, I hope it passes quickly and that you do not end up with anything in the chest. Deep breathing might help? 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

I've never had a flu shot, but I've been lucky, can't remember the last time I had the flu, even when working with the public for years. Hopefully I didn't just curse myself and end up with it bad this year. 
But I hope that the shots work for you all and no one get too terribly sick with or without one. 
Cat boxes are clean (they are in the very unfinished basement), kitchen is cleaned, and I've had breakfast so I think I'll go do some cleaning and organising in the living room around my workspace/desk area and some dusting, then if the internet person is not here, I may work in the craft room, probably not, I'll probably just knit, but it's a good thought to work in there anyway. lol
Hugs to all, hope the day is a good one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....that's great news that the agent is coming over with an offer...hope it's a good one.



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Happy Chilly Tuesday morning to ya. I had to dig out our winter coats this morning as there was frost all over and we could see our breath. Gage pretty much slept til supper last night. Had a bite to eat and back to bed this until 7am this morning. Poor little guy. He seemed much better this morning, said he still had a bit of a headache but I gave him some Ibuprofen for that.
> 
> Blessings and prayers to everyone this morning. and....{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} as well.
> 
> Oh ya I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> I have already got the dishes done, laundry folded and put away. Need to make the beds, vaccuum and grab a shower. Make sure I wake up Greg soon to. lol. Check in later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry that the sinuses are acting up; hope the tea does the trick of giving you some relief from the discomfort.



Lurker 2 said:


> A very kind friend gifted me some Olbas tea- I have made my first cup- in honour of my sinuses playing up again- I am sure it is all the stress of the last week!


----------



## sassafras123

BBTB made it to the top of the first hill! Maya had a blast playing with my friends two dogs.
Have to get organized. Forgot my hiking sticks, couldn't find my hiking boots. Need to gather hiking stuff together for fall weather.
Lovely walking cooler in morning with nice breeze. Sun came over hill as we got to the top. See on weather forecast it will be in high 80's this weekend. Yes! Getting hiking weather.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> I've never had a flu shot, but I've been lucky, can't remember the last time I had the flu, even when working with the public for years. Hopefully I didn't just curse myself and end up with it bad this year.
> But I hope that the shots work for you all and no one get too terribly sick with or without one.
> Cat boxes are clean (they are in the very unfinished basement), kitchen is cleaned, and I've had breakfast so I think I'll go do some cleaning and organising in the living room around my workspace/desk area and some dusting, then if the internet person is not here, I may work in the craft room, probably not, I'll probably just knit, but it's a good thought to work in there anyway. lol
> Hugs to all, hope the day is a good one.


Thanks for remind me, I've now booked my flu shot. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> He is a beauty. Hopefully the oil will do the trick. Yes, no need to have an incident with much bigger dog or one more capable of doing major damage, poor Ringo wouldn't hold up to well under one of those mastif type dogs, I'm sure he'd give it his all but the jaw pressure in the mastiffs, rottweilers, and such is immense when they they choose to use it.
> I have a feeling that the cats think it a nifty game, they get the doggie to chase them around and then when they've had enough they just run up and away. If they didn't want him to chase, they wouldn't come over, and it gives Ringo a good fun workout. Well, I hope that if they all come over for a meeting this afternoon that it will be a positive and civil occasion, whatever the outcome ends up being, it would be awful for them to come to your house and then have them be disrespectful and, well, mean I guess, for lack of a better word. I do hope that it all goes well, one way or another.
> Hugs Julie, we are here for you no matter what or when.
> 
> I am really glad to have the tea as well- because I can drink it without having to put an extra honey or what ever in it. I am quite convinced that milk gums me up too.
> I would be so scared of them, I would not put it past a mastiff to attack me too- there is someone breeding them close by- the male is a beautiful looking dog- but not a breed I would trust! I think the pussy owners are less enthusiastic about Ringo's behaviour though. Both mother and daughter are developing live in or at least frequent stop over boyfriends
> And the two of them are very tight assed, and stalking away from me when I attempt to be polite. ( I did get very angry about the younger one's boyfriend blocking my part of the driveway with his car- I don't think the silly women have been able to forgive me, and it is now approaching 2 months) Still ultimately that is their loss, missing out on knowing such a dry wit as myself. I think that is part of the problem, that neither of them is particularly bright. The daughter did not get high enough marks to get into nursing school. (my prejudices are showing)
> Hugs for you too, Kaye. how is DSM and the aftermath of the flood?


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I've never had a flu shot, but I've been lucky, can't remember the last time I had the flu, even when working with the public for years. Hopefully I didn't just curse myself and end up with it bad this year.
> But I hope that the shots work for you all and no one get too terribly sick with or without one.
> 
> I ALWAYS get a flu shot. I had the flu once many years ago when I was in my 20's and I never want to go through that again!!! I was delirous and out of my head from the fever for several days. It took me weeks to get over it! At my age, I don't want to have to go through that.
> Since Medicare pays for it, I'm going to take it. And I go the shingle vaccine last year at my pharmacist. I was talking to my dr's nurse last week. And I told her I only had to pay $40 and Medicare and my insurance took care of the rest. She said they'd pay for it if you get it at the drug store but won't pay if you get it at your dr's office!!!
> Now tell me the health care in this country isn't royally screwed up!!!!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I've never had a flu shot, but I've been lucky, can't remember the last time I had the flu, even when working with the public for years. Hopefully I didn't just curse myself and end up with it bad this year.
> But I hope that the shots work for you all and no one get too terribly sick with or without one.
> Cat boxes are clean (they are in the very unfinished basement), kitchen is cleaned, and I've had breakfast so I think I'll go do some cleaning and organising in the living room around my workspace/desk area and some dusting, then if the internet person is not here, I may work in the craft room, probably not, I'll probably just knit, but it's a good thought to work in there anyway. lol
> Hugs to all, hope the day is a good one.


Hope they turn up soon!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry that the sinuses are acting up; hope the tea does the trick of giving you some relief from the discomfort.


the nice thing is I really enjoyed the tea- I was a bit concerned what it might taste like- but it is really pleasant.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> BBTB made it to the top of the first hill! Maya had a blast playing with my friends two dogs.
> Have to get organized. Forgot my hiking sticks, couldn't find my hiking boots. Need to gather hiking stuff together for fall weather.
> Lovely walking cooler in morning with nice breeze. Sun came over hill as we got to the top. See on weather forecast it will be in high 80's this weekend. Yes! Getting hiking weather.


Wonderful, sounds as if you are getting back to your oldself. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love your frosty photos. It's beem pouring with rain here.


We could use some of your rain Purplefi, though cold and damp stinks! Have you moved your tomatoes inside?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I always get the flu shot too and will also get the shingles vaccine this year. The Dr.'s office is incorrect; they just need to code the shot according to what Medicare is looking for...Pharmacists have figured that out so that it goes through the claims system. Coding is everything when it comes to medical care claims reimbursement.



jknappva said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a flu shot, but I've been lucky, can't remember the last time I had the flu, even when working with the public for years. Hopefully I didn't just curse myself and end up with it bad this year.
> But I hope that the shots work for you all and no one get too terribly sick with or without one.
> 
> I ALWAYS get a flu shot. I had the flu once many years ago when I was in my 20's and I never want to go through that again!!! I was delirous and out of my head from the fever for several days. It took me weeks to get over it! At my age, I don't want to have to go through that.
> Since Medicare pays for it, I'm going to take it. And I go the shingle vaccine last year at my pharmacist. I was talking to my dr's nurse last week. And I told her I only had to pay $40 and Medicare and my insurance took care of the rest. She said they'd pay for it if you get it at the drug store but won't pay if you get it at your dr's office!!!
> Now tell me the health care in this country isn't royally screwed up!!!!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hmmm....I'll have to remember that the next time I get a cold...which I hope isn't for a long long time.



Lurker 2 said:


> the nice thing is I really enjoyed the tea- I was a bit concerned what it might taste like- but it is really pleasant.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to have the tea as well- because I can drink it without having to put an extra honey or what ever in it. I am quite convinced that milk gums me up too.
> I would be so scared of them, I would not put it past a mastiff to attack me too- there is someone breeding them close by- the male is a beautiful looking dog- but not a breed I would trust! I think the pussy owners are less enthusiastic about Ringo's behaviour though. Both mother and daughter are developing live in or at least frequent stop over boyfriends
> And the two of them are very tight assed, and stalking away from me when I attempt to be polite. ( I did get very angry about the younger one's boyfriend blocking my part of the driveway with his car- I don't think the silly women have been able to forgive me, and it is now approaching 2 months) Still ultimately that is their loss, missing out on knowing such a dry wit as myself. I think that is part of the problem, that neither of them is particularly bright. The daughter did not get high enough marks to get into nursing school. (my prejudices are showing)
> Hugs for you too, Kaye. how is DSM and the aftermath of the flood?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they were happy people they would not act that way. I think they probably resent that you are independent and will also stand up for yourself, and if one learned that behavior/attitude from the other, we should just be glad that their isn't yet a younger one in the mix learning the pattern of behavior. :shock:
> And I would bet that that is one reason they have so many different "men" over, they see the attitude and run the other way.
> Besides, you have enough stress going on, you don't need those two in the mix.
> Hugs and hope it shapes up to be a great day.
> Oh, DSM is doing fine, we have been able to laugh about it, she saw her local doctor yesterday afternoon, said the incision looks good, to just use a little antibiotic ointment on the middle of the incision as it's a little bit red, but no heat or oozing or anything, and she did push on it to make sure. Told her to not go back to work for at least and extra week though as she's still on pain management and that is not condusive to taking care of others properly. We will go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to get her med refills after the internet person gets here, hopefully soon. Well I really am off to get something done.
> Love and hugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I always get the flu shot too and will also get the shingles vaccine this year. The Dr.'s office is incorrect; they just need to code the shot according to what Medicare is looking for...Pharmacists have figured that out so that it goes through the claims system. Coding is everything when it comes to medical care claims reimbursement.


Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm....I'll have to remember that the next time I get a cold...which I hope isn't for a long long time.


i really would recommend it! And I hope too, that your next cold is a long way away!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if they were happy people they would not act that way. I think they probably resent that you are independent and will also stand up for yourself, and if one learned that behavior/attitude from the other, we should just be glad that their isn't yet a younger one in the mix learning the pattern of behavior. :shock:
> And I would bet that that is one reason they have so many different "men" over, they see the attitude and run the other way.
> Besides, you have enough stress going on, you don't need those two in the mix.
> Hugs and hope it shapes up to be a great day.


I am actually about to head back to bed for a bit. The temperature has dropped to 14.4 C inside and down to 5.3 C outside, so that is a definite indicator that before too long the birds will start the dawn chorus. What people miss by not rising in the quiet hours!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I believe that's true...that's how the virus enters the system initially and it usually lays dormant unless the immune system is compromised in some way.



Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


----------



## SaxonLady

I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since. 

I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh, Carol, you've had your hands full of drama too!! I'm afraid I'm seeing a trend that the people taking care of customer service just aren't as well trained as they should be. That's so frustrating.
> 
> ~~~~~Thanks Rookie. The problem with me is that as I get older I really want much better service....I find I am less patient with those who don't "do what they are supposed to do!" Gettin' crochety in my old age, I guess!
> Oh well....it's mostly settled now. Just have to see if they can deal with the dent that came with the delivery!
> oh well.....Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Maybe one of those car magnet dent puller tools will straighten it out. I know when I received my new pressure cooker, it had a small dent in the side and that's how we pulled the dent out...looks and works great.



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Carol, you've had your hands full of drama too!! I'm afraid I'm seeing a trend that the people taking care of customer service just aren't as well trained as they should be. That's so frustrating.
> 
> ~~~~~Thanks Rookie. The problem with me is that as I get older I really want much better service....I find I am less patient with those who don't "do what they are supposed to do!" Gettin' crochety in my old age, I guess!
> Oh well....it's mostly settled now. Just have to see if they can deal with the dent that came with the delivery!
> oh well.....Carol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Sam - thanks for the bacon and scallop recipe. I've been looking for something that is fail-safe (for me at least). It was 32F here this morning. Glad I covered my tomatoes last night or they might have been history. It's now up to 70F. What a variation! I haven't seen any recent photos of Bentley but it sounds like he's really growing.

My bro and SIL were here for the weekend and just left a while ago. SIL made a delicious stirfry last night.. had shredded cabbage, carrots, celery, peppers, mushrooms, bean sprouts, onions....mmm so good. 

Purplefi - your border looks great. I'd like to do more in my garden but my grass cutter makes an awful mess when he cuts the grass. I've got mulch on my beds and he doesn't care if the grass cuttings fly all over. I could cry when I see it. Just makes for more weeds too. That's a very nice picture of you and your dad..a lovely keepsake.

5mmdpn - Belated Happy Anniversary to your mom and dad. Such a nice picture too.

Nanacaren - We also planted some apple trees a couple of years ago and this year, we have some Red Delicious apples. The Yellow Delicious and MacIntosh didn't do well at all...maybe next year.

Nicho - you too have such lovely flowers in your garden. I must take some pictures of mine today before they are hit by the frost.

Ezenby - I love apple butter. Had such a hard time finding it in the store when I needed it. Now I can make my own. That Christmas wreath is a work of art. I'm sure your Sis will love it.

Poledra -Your experiment with the Koolaid dyed yarn turned out very well.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe that's true...that's how the virus enters the system initially and it usually lays dormant unless the immune system is compromised in some way.


Groan, I am almost certainly going to have to cancel the dr, appt, for Friday because of the Public Trust issue. Cancelled last week's unnecessarily as it turned out- thought it would be the funeral- but I don't want to run the risk of developing that one! (shingles)


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


and deservedly so- that is beautiful work!


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone! I've been a sleepy girl! I've been working slowly on the afghans and sleeping way too much, IMHO. Guess I am still catching up from when I was sick or maybe I still am, who knows? 

Sorry I missed your call again, Julie. DH made an admission that he dropped the phone and that is why it has been acting strangely. Sometimes the phone will ring, for an incoming call, and sometimes it won't. Sometimes it goes straight to voice mail, sometimes it won't. I had no indication of anything going on until the screen lit up a few minutes ago and there were 15 voicemails...some old that were already deleted and some not. Needless to say, this is driving me nuts! I think a trip to the phone store is in my immediate future. Have to take DH with because he likes to make "the deals." Trouble is, we have another year left on our plan so this would just be getting a replacement phone, I think. I love technology and I hate it all at the same time!!! Makes me tired...time for a nap? 

Hugs and peace for all


----------



## Lurker 2

great to see that you are catching up with us Budasha!


----------



## Glennys 2

Wow Saxon Lady that is a bright sweater. Could probable see you in a fog if you wore it in one. 

Julie good wishes and prayers on your meeting with the family today.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. .
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Prayers coming your way. Hope the wedding went well.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I've been a sleepy girl! I've been working slowly on the afghans and sleeping way too much, IMHO. Guess I am still catching up from when I was sick or maybe I still am, who knows?
> 
> Sorry I missed your call again, Julie. DH made an admission that he dropped the phone and that is why it has been acting strangely. Sometimes the phone will ring, for an incoming call, and sometimes it won't. Sometimes it goes straight to voice mail, sometimes it won't. I had no indication of anything going on until the screen lit up a few minutes ago and there were 15 voicemails...some old that were already deleted and some not. Needless to say, this is driving me nuts! I think a trip to the phone store is in my immediate future. Have to take DH with because he likes to make "the deals." Trouble is, we have another year left on our plan so this would just be getting a replacement phone, I think. I love technology and I hate it all at the same time!!! Makes me tired...time for a nap?
> 
> Hugs and peace for all


I was concerned you might still be under the weather! Glad to 'hear' your happy self!


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> Julie good wishes and prayers on your meeting with the family today.


Thanks Glennys!


----------



## Patches39

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Lovely, beautiful color.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Good morning, everyone. 

Caren--loved your am pics. It's clear and fall-like here today--beautiful. We too have the "warning" cool temps (no frost yet) with a few warmer days coming.

DP Jack seems to improving little by little. He's off oxygen most of the day while at rest. I ventured out for two hours yesterday to hear a lovely informal piano recital by one of my swimming friends. It certainly was just what the doctor ordered for me. For longer periods (like my 4 hr. work afternoons) I'll still have someone stay with him.

Julie, your life continues to be so filled with difficult waiting. I'm glad you have your tea; it's a great leveler, I think.

Blessings to you all,
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> DP Jack seems to improving little by little. He's off oxygen most of the day while at rest. I ventured out for two hours yesterday to hear a lovely informal piano recital by one of my swimming friends. It certainly was just what the doctor ordered for me. For longer periods (like my 4 hr. work afternoons) I'll still have someone stay with him.
> 
> Julie, your life continues to be so filled with difficult waiting. I'm glad you have your tea; it's a great leveler, I think.
> 
> Blessings to you all,
> Marilyn
> 
> I started out my path into adult religious life, as a Quaker- those who sit and wait for the prompting of the Spirit- I guess it does teach one to 'bide one's time'. Because of my DH drinking problem, we started attending the local Latter Day Saints Chapel
> they use the Samoan language almost in total- (not that this is of major concern to anyone- I just felt I needed to 'come clean' because of a certain amount of ambivalence about where I am when it comes to religion. My one remaining child, Bronwen was convinced into the LDS belief at age 6, and since I have gone back to that church, her attitude towards me has improved by leaps and bounds). I hope I am not starting on a forbidden topic here. Just wanted to express that for me belief in Christ the Healer, is central. But because of my Quaker background I also believe that there are many paths through life.
> 
> A cup of tea warms the hands and the belly. And in this instance is helping ward off illness.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Been away for many weeks but still reading most pages of the KTP. Wanted to drop in here ...surgery and insurance. I have a feeling our health care is changing drastically. Two issues have come up with my insurance and my DH insurance. I went for a mammogram this week and unexpected paper work was involved due to I am Medicare. Medicare now needs the provider to give documentation that I need mammos more often than Medicare will pay for. Since it is due to breast cancer review.... and ordered by an oncologist...they will pay. But now it has to be validated.
> 
> The other issue is with my DHs heart specialist needing test. The provider has ask for insurance approval to cover. Seems like the insurance is balking. Is this where we are headed with the new health plan? Feels like a review by a death panel. I know this topic is volatile to some because it is tied to politics.....but what is going on???? Several of my friends have encountered the same issue. Makes me feel less valued as a senior citizen. Gwenie you are not a senior citizen so maybe this is going to be the routine.


~~~~Just to add a bit of info. ObamaCare has not started yet...not until 2014. So what the insurance companies are doing is not part of that. Insurance companies are trying to confuse people to avoid paying for services....until Obamacare starts, at which time they can not refuse to pay. I don't think Medicare has changed, but being a government entity, it needs lots of paperwork for its own security. It's also part of a general trend toward computerizing everything. IMHO.
Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Looks good Saxon Lady. Much better than a high vis jacket. Did you make it?


----------



## oddball

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hope it passes quickly and that you do not end up with anything in the chest. Deep breathing might help?
> Hugs


The fact that I'm asthmatic doesn't help. Increasing my preventer inhaler usually helps so thats what I am doing. It should be fine. Thank you Poledra x


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear.....LOL....I have to laugh because I am 5'5" too and have the same problem....LOL sometimes have to get DD or DH to reach things that are toward the back of the drum....LOL


~~~~Imagine me at 5' 1 1/2".....I can reach even less! I'm always grunting and groaning to reach the clothes out of the washer....."Mom? Are you okay?" Everyone in my family is taller than I...they don't quite figure out why this is so hard for me. :lol: Oh well.....I can't reach half of my kitchen cupboards either...... :-o Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> The reason I have a front loader, at 5' 2 1/2" I can't reach either.
> :roll: :roll:


~~~I'm thinking the makers need to do some human factors research on their washers & dryers! We seem to have a number of reacher challenged people here. :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Railyn

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Wonderful sweater. I like the color too.
Welcome from Texas. This is a great group and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Hi SaxonLady, welcome back. That is just lovely, I love the color as well, cables are my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> think it is to be cool tonight here also - I am so not ready for this.
> 
> sam


~~~Remember the KAP?.....'twas SO hot & muggy we couldn't stay outside. Are we a "temp is greener on the other side" group? I think I am :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh

The new yellow in your abode is a warm color....so that should help keep you cozy & cheerful during winter:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Caren--loved your am pics. It's clear and fall-like here today--beautiful. We too have the "warning" cool temps (no frost yet) with a few warmer days coming.
> 
> DP Jack seems to improving little by little. He's off oxygen most of the day while at rest. I ventured out for two hours yesterday to hear a lovely informal piano recital by one of my swimming friends. It certainly was just what the doctor ordered for me. For longer periods (like my 4 hr. work afternoons) I'll still have someone stay with him.
> 
> Julie, your life continues to be so filled with difficult waiting. I'm glad you have your tea; it's a great leveler, I think.
> 
> Blessings to you all,
> Marilyn


I am so glad that you are seeing improvement, I do hope that it continues at a great rate. Hugs and blessings to you.


----------



## cmaliza

Ezenby said:


> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2012/12/christmas-wreath-ta-dah.html
> 
> This is a project I will attempt. Will be a present for my sister that is in a retirement/assisted home. She always had a door wreath....and I bet she adds a few little items to this.


~~~WOW....so beautiful! Please post a picture when you are done. Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

oddball said:


> The fact that I'm asthmatic doesn't help. Increasing my preventer inhaler usually helps so thats what I am doing. It should be fine. Thank you Poledra x


Oh yes, an inhaler is a great tool. Hugs.


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Just to add a bit of info. ObamaCare has not started yet...not until 2014. So what the insurance companies are doing is not part of that. Insurance companies are trying to confuse people to avoid paying for services....until Obamacare starts, at which time they can not refuse to pay. I don't think Medicare has changed, but being a government entity, it needs lots of paperwork for its own security. It's also part of a general trend toward computerizing everything. IMHO.
> Carol il/oh


We are on a Government health plan and I am glad you told us this as I was confused - I had thought the Obama Plan didn't start until next month . I thought from reading about it when it was first discussed that it looked like a good start. jmo -- I guess it will have some kinks before it is running completely smoothly.

I hope that everyone is feeling better today -- My computer was down for the afternoon and part of the evening on and off yesterday, really helpful when you are in the midst of starting a new workshop!!

oh well, we are underway and it is going to be a good class.The teacher is excellent.

I have not had a chance to read anything since my last post so will try to get through the latest today sometime.

I will try to get back on sometime tonight but who knows. Our whole server was down, including tv and phone. YOu don't realize how important they are to your life until they disappear. I think I might have lost some files too -- oh well, they might show up - (It could be a geriatric moment- which is quite possible).


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Sam, nice to see you back. I have enjoyed the tales of your travels and some pics already shared. Looking forward to hearing mord.


~~~Pictures from Sam? I missed those....can anyone direct me to them? Thanks! Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I always get the flu shot too and will also get the shingles vaccine this year. The Dr.'s office is incorrect; they just need to code the shot according to what Medicare is looking for...Pharmacists have figured that out so that it goes through the claims system. Coding is everything when it comes to medical care claims reimbursement.


I just got the shingles shot on Tuesday last-- my arm was a bit red for a day or two but they warned that would happen. Luckily the insurance covered most of it . 
I would not want shingles ever! so at least I have gotten it --

We get the flu shot every year - covered by our health care.

I believe in the shots.

My DIL doesn't and I worry that my GD is not getting the shots she should be getting in my opinion. There are some shots however that are compulsory for children at least here in Alberta- so hopefully she won't have a problem. That is just information she told me -- I didn't look it up as other coverages are different in other countries.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi
Here's your morning photos..[/quote said:


> Lovely roses.....a TALL dad! Great photo :thumbup:
> The garden looks so inviting...even in the rain.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## budasha

KateB - Luke is such a cute little guy.
Martina - Wow - what pictures!
Pontuf - Scorpions - I'd be having nightmares. Our earwigs look like miniature Scorps and they sting too.
Julie - Love your scarf and the red suits you. Are your yellow flowers tulips or crocus? They look like my fall crocus which are just starting to bloom. I'll post pictures when they're in bloom. The orchid was a nice gift from your neighbor...there are good people around.
PurpleFi - Looks like the group had a nice yarn and pub crawl. Good picture.
5mmdpns - Thanks for the chicken soup recipe. This is one I'll definitely try.
Rookie - Thanks for the update on Jynx. You would think that everyone conspires against her. No wonder she's suspicious and anxious. I hope that she's feeling better today.


----------



## nittergma

Oh Julie, such things wives put up with at times!! We live amongs another culture too and I don't know if violence is that common (peaceloving as a rule) but they too expect alot of their wives with not alot in return, and many, many children to care for as well. As others have said, you sound like you've got some wisdom, especially about the drinking, and the mistreatment I couldn't take! I guess it's true that wisdom is not what we know but what we do with what we know. nittergma


Lurker 2 said:


> In Fale's case it is his pride that is the huge factor- he expects to be treated like a prince- and I am a bit tired of being factotum. I have handled the drinking in the past by trying to do everything he demands- but it is very exhausting- and even when sober he has an inflated idea of what a wife should be- i.e., a sort of servant, and I am of the opinion that if he wants ironed shirts he should wield the iron himself- I have enough work feeding him. He married a palagi (European) I am not a Samoan wife. (they are used to being beaten up when they fail to keep him happy) Fale thank God is not one for fisticuffs although he has threatened me with a gun (not working) that he had been given. I got rid of that during a Police Amnesty.
> I am sorry to hear that you have this issue with your boy. It is such a hard one to combat- being so bound up in our culture.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


The pharmacist who gave me a shot said there is more chance as it lies dormant in some people and then shows up as shingles.

I am glad I got it - as I wouldn't want to get shingles. My mil had it and really suffered with it. It is only partly covered here and is extremely expensive if you don't have coverage. I Pray that who ever wants the shot can get it without hardship.


----------



## budasha

Spider said:


> Maybe you should go into an ER now. It does sound strange.


I hope you went. I'm only on page 48 so maybe there will be a later post on here from you.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I fear that could be the case- I could not get the mediator until tomorrow afternoon- fortunately my knitting buddy came around this morning- so I have had company.


Has Fale spent any time with you at all?


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.

I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gage went to school today and they haven't phoned home yet. We have someone coming through the house today between 4 and 5pm. Once Gage is off the bus we are leaving for a while.

Copied Amyknits Ugg boot topper pattern. Think I may start that tonight. Finishing off a cowl with some yarn I found that a friend gave me quite some time ago. Will post that later on when finished.

Hugs to all.

That reminds me I have to call the doctor about getting our flu shots. Gage doesn't like them but he gets them and so do I. Greg is on his own, says he doesn't need one.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! This is a video of him blowing raspberries, but the sound's not good (I mean on the video, not his raspberry!) and I have no idea if it will work.....here goes!
> 
> Great it seems to have worked!


He looks SO pleased with himself! Too cute! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> I am sure gremlins get in during the night and play their favourite game called "move it" do they visit anyone else? Take care all.


~~~They "visit" you.....they "live" with me! :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
> All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
> JuneK


Prayers are on their way...for all of the family.
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> BBTB made it to the top of the first hill! Maya had a blast playing with my friends two dogs.
> Have to get organized. Forgot my hiking sticks, couldn't find my hiking boots. Need to gather hiking stuff together for fall weather.
> Lovely walking cooler in morning with nice breeze. Sun came over hill as we got to the top. See on weather forecast it will be in high 80's this weekend. Yes! Getting hiking weather.


Glad you are feeling better and able to get back to your beloved hiking! As you say BBTB! 
:lol:


----------



## KateB

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


I'm not surprised, that's a work of art! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> It will be a morning for you I think, Julie. What bread did you make today? I always love it when you tell us what kind of bread you made each morning. And of course it always goes with NanaCaren's cuppa coffee!!
> 
> I picked the green tomatoes from my garden box after Mass today. It is supposed to freeze tomorrow night. I am going to chop them up and freeze them so I can toss them into soup or perhaps some chili this winter. A few raindrops are coming down. I have all the little song birds in my back yard singing like crazy. They are gathering together and getting ready to fly south. Some go as far as South America in their migrations. The hummingbirds have left already. The goldfinches will leave in another week or so. Zoe
> Thought this was cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~Our hummingbirds have left, too. Finches were still around to totally empty the bird feeder. We'll see next weekend if they have emptied another one. The eagles & herons and sea gulls are still around.


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> Your have been playing with the computer?????
> What and where do I find that on my apple? Or is this photoshop? I played with the faces program to find a new avatar.


It was photo shop about 3 years ago and i don't have it downloaded on my new IMAc but hope to soon. I just fooled around with it and discovered I could 'pull' different parts of the picture around and mix them all up. I then transferred the picture to a fabric sheet (available in stores) and thread painted the colors as they showed. lots of fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie & Ezenby, I use coconut oil for skin care and cook with it also.
> Angora, 100 gallon tank yowser. I'll bet you'll be sore. You are such a giving angel.
> Just came home from sangha. Peace!


Hmmmm, me and 100 gallon tank? I'll have to figure that one out. Hope you aren't predicting the future. I wonder if I commented on Poledra's post about her DSM's fish tank that broke and the way it showed up it seemed like it was me??? Not me thank goodness, but you are right. YOWSER :lol: :lol: :lol: Hugs and hope sangha was special as I'm sure it was.


----------



## gagesmom

Saxon lady what a magnificent sweater and you know what I really like that pattern in that color. No wonder you have had so many compliments. :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Thanks for showing us that, it is a wonderful piece of work. I think you deserved all the compliments. It reminded me so much of my DM's work it brought tears to my eyes, wish I could knit like that.

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty, I just wish I had a few more supporters on the ground- I am feeling very isolated.


~~~We are all here wrapping you in virtual hugs and warm energies. Your efforts for a positive attitude are indicators of your strength! We are with you! We all wish we could crowd into your cozy house and make you smile....  :thumbup: We love you! Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Designer, hope you aren't in too much pain. I know we must help to distract you some and your wonderful quilts that you post for us.

Gorgeous day here after frost in the surrounding counties. 37f when I woke up today and thought there was a fire somewhere but it was mist coming from the wood, must be the warmth against the cold air. It was beautiful. I still have too many tomatoes on the vine for frost. Hope it holds off another week. I am trying one of the apples off the apple tree and baking it. Took a tiny taste and it doesn't taste as bad as I had remembered. Maybe I will make some apple butter since so many of you are inspiring me. Could someone PM me and let me know if I need to wait till after the frost to harvest the apples?


----------



## Cashmeregma

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


SaxonLady, your knitting is just fabulous. What a gorgeous sweater and version of the jacket. Nothing but compliments from me. A real heirloom and work of art.


----------



## Designer1234

I started this and it disappeared -- I am about ready to' throw in the towel' and sign off for the day as my computer was down yesterday and i am losing my posts today (my fault)

Darowil -- nice to hear from you - I am glad you enjoyed the wedding -- i Hope it stops raining so you can get around easily. we miss you

Saxy -- I love the sweater- nice to see you back.

Sassafras - it is so good to see that you are getting back to normal. Your posts are so much more yourself now. 

Malark Marge- I hope she is okay - I have missed her posts. If anyone finds out how she is doing let us know -- okay?

Julie - sorry you are having neighbor problems it is a worry. I am glad to read that you might be having a meeting with the family, which means Fale is still in NZ/

Alcohol is not a fun thing to deal with. I hope Fale is not 
having drinking problems and i also hope that things can be sorted out. 

Caren -- I do love you photos and your coffee pictures. 

Purple - love your garden and hope you have fun with miss pam -- it sounds like she is having a good time with you and London showing her and her husband around. They are lucky!

Budasha- I am glad to see your posts - we missed you!

Gottasch - glad you are feeling better. take it slow as you don't want whatever you had to come back

June - I am sending Prayers for Sister's family - hope the wedding went okay for them. I look forward to your posts.

Gage's Mom -- fingers crossed that you have a sale with a decent price for you. hang in there - it is a stressful time. YOu will all come out of it okay!

Rookie - any more word about Jynx - hopefully she has had the tubes removed and is on the road to recovery. Tell her or Gerry that we are thinking about her if you are talking to either of them.

Oddball - I have COPD so I know how miserable breathing problems are - I have a mild case so it isn't as debilitating as some. nice to see you here.

Gwen - I hope they get you in for your surgery early. keep in touch and I hope you are not hurting too much

busyworkerbee -- Sorry for your job loss- I hope you find something soon. I would love some of your soap so it wasn't a lost endeavour


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Just finished this RoseFairy doll for my wee great niece.
> 
> Pic came out awfully big! :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Most rats we see now are the introduced Norwegian or Ships' rat, and an unwise diet- although I believe Parisiens have been pushed that far in the sieges they suffered in the nineteenth century. Not a meal that appeals to me- although I am sure they would have used garlic to disguise it. A matter of survival.


~~~glad to see your sense of humor has not fled!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love that Pattern - it is so sweet - what a great gift.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...I think it's time for me to just sit so I don't get into any other trouble.
> 
> I needed to replace the toilet tissue and was putting the roll on the spindle when I dropped it in the toilet...yes, just as I had flushed--bye byee.
> 
> And then later I was making our dinner and put the chicken breasts in the oven to roast along with a pan of eggplant, zuchinni, yellow squash, onion, and garlic on a cookie tray to roast. I then put the veggies in with the chicken and home-made spaghetti sauce to finish and grabbed the dutch oven to put back in the oven...ouch!! Big burn across my finger tips. I'm icing it down now.
> 
> Darn...and I was going to play with yarn this afternoon and finish seaming the last of my pair of socks and finishing a little girl's bolero with a crochet trim...Guess I'll just try to nap.
> 
> Thinking of you all.


~~~Have you run out of bubble wrap? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Julie....many hugs to you. I have not caught up with the last few days so I think I am missing something.
> 
> Gwen...so happy for DH's finds. Enjoy the yarn.
> 
> Purplefi...Thanks for the roses this morning. Nice photo of you and your dad.
> 
> Sandi...So glad your DH is doing some things that he would like to be doing. I pray that he will continue to get better.
> 
> Gagesmom...I know you are back to work, but praying that you will get some relaxing time as well. I hope the house sells before the holidays.
> 
> Thinking of each of you even if I don't mention it here. So tired this week. I am not getting as much sleep this month as the shift change is messing up my schedule. I am so use to be awake by 4 am so going to bed later does not mean that I will sleep later into the morning. At least I am off until Monday afternoon. Two more weeks of this schedule and then back to my day shift.


~~~hang in there....halfway done! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be quite a challenge with others' choice of colour! I am afraid those I am unsure of go to other homes. Just tried to take a photo of my sashay scarf, but have forgotten how to get the delayed shutter! And no-one needs to see my hands!
> 
> Found it- my apologies for the background!


~~~~Beautiful scarf on a beautiful lady! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love your frosty photos. It's beem pouring with rain here.


Thanks, it didn't last long into the morning. They are saying it will be warm the rest of the week.  It will give me time to get the plants finished moved around.


----------



## KateB

Oops a Gwennie!


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.
> 
> I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> So glad that it sounds as though it's working out well for you!


----------



## Tessadele

Designer1234 said:


> The pharmacist who gave me a shot said there is more chance as it lies dormant in some people and then shows up as shingles.
> 
> I am glad I got it - as I wouldn't want to get shingles. My mil had it and really suffered with it. It is only partly covered here and is extremely expensive if you don't have coverage. I Pray that who ever wants the shot can get it without hardship.


The Dr. told Julian that he still needs the shot although he had chickenpox as a child & shingles years ago. He's booked to have it & his flu jab, he doesn't want shingles again, ever, says flu he can cope with but would rather not. I'll have mine at the same time, then if we get sore arms we can comfort each other.LOL.

Tessa


----------



## gagesmom

My spirit is soaring and if this doesn't for some reason go through then I know another one will come in. I have to thank all of you for your hugs and positive thoughts and energy. I am not so sure I would be as calm and cool about this whole process if wasn't for all of you . <3 <3 {{{{hugs}}}}


KateB said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.
> 
> I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> So glad that it sounds as though it's working out well for you!
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening fromSurrey, it has just about stopped raining and I am waiting for Miss Pam to come back from Portsmouth.

Thank you all for the nice compliments about the garden, we have bought some more plants for the border today.

To those of you who asked - yes my Dad was tall, over 6 ft and my Mum was 5 foot nothing, so I ended up in the middle at 5ft 4 7/8 (never made it to 5ft5)

The db is grow and each feather is slightly different (of course it is intentional :roll: )

Gagesmom, lovely to hear about the offer, keeping everything crossed :thumbup: 

Sending healing energy to all who need it and of course hugs to everyone


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.
> 
> I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> So glad that it sounds as though it's working out well for you!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds hopeful -- I know it is stressful -- we have been through it many times and might be going through it again next summer. It is an adventure - and I pray you will all find exactly the right place for you. I hope he accepts and that you have time to move.
> 
> Is it a conditional sale? does that mean it won't be paid until he sells his house?
> 
> It sounds as if it is a regular sale which can be finalized before he sells his house -- I hope so .
> 
> rather than a conditional where you have to wait until he sells his house to get your money or transfer the title, which means you can't sell it to anyone else until the condition date is reached. I am sure the real estate agent informed you all about it if it is conditional.
> 
> I had such a good time selling real estate - but my kids were too small so I gave it up. I was always going to go back to it but life got in the way and I never did.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Welcome back.

Love love love the colour, what a lovely job you have done.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Shirley :thumbup: 

I hope your shoulder is doing good today.

Signing off for now to get a cowl finished and get ready to leave when Gage gets home.

Take care everyone, and know I will be thinking of everyone til later.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks again, Charlotte!
> 
> The NZ boat almost tipped right over on the tack! wow there must have been some hearts in people's mouths, especially those on the boat!


~~~saw some videos of that! WOW doesn't cover it! Amazingly no one fell off the boat, either. The camera coverage of the boats is fantastic. My niece & her DH were in SF last weekend.....saw some of the races from the grandstand...said it was a great view. Also saw some races from a boat in the bay....said that was fantastic, too! She's a great photographer...can't wait to see her pics. I'll forward a couple if I can get a hold of some.
If you want to see some incredible video go to YouTube NZ capsize.....takes your breath away!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Off for a bit as Gage has asked for some Mom and Me time. Between packing and logging on to KP he is feeling lonely. I think we will head out on a bit of a bike ride. Talk to you later on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~~good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> those blades are HUGE!!! Seen from a distance only I guess photo has put them more in perspective.


~~~At first I thought that was what you were transporting! :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

beautiful sweater; love cables and the color is nice and bright. You did a lovely job Saxon Lady.


SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I always get the flu shot too and will also get the shingles vaccine this year. The Dr.'s office is incorrect; they just need to code the shot according to what Medicare is looking for...Pharmacists have figured that out so that it goes through the claims system. Coding is everything when it comes to medical care claims reimbursement.


Believe me I know how important coding is. Several years ago, my ins. and Medicare refused to pay for my physical therapy because some clerk put a code for an x-ray in my files and I called and told them my phy. ther. didn't even have an x-ray machine in his office!! And it happened twice. Probably the same clerk.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


yes, they say if you've had chicken pox, the virus is already in your system.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for that information Carol! I sure hope the ObamaCare will be good. Just keep it in prayer.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Just to add a bit of info. ObamaCare has not started yet...not until 2014. So what the insurance companies are doing is not part of that. Insurance companies are trying to confuse people to avoid paying for services....until Obamacare starts, at which time they can not refuse to pay. I don't think Medicare has changed, but being a government entity, it needs lots of paperwork for its own security. It's also part of a general trend toward computerizing everything. IMHO.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

SaxonLady said:


> I joined the Tea Party some weeks ago, then spent the next weekend at the Shoreham Airshow here in England. I haven't had time to join you all again since.
> 
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Beautiful work!! And a beautiful sweater on a lovely lady!
Welcome back.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so happy that this is progressing well. God is blessing you even as this is transpiring. I know in my heart this entire situation will eventually be thought of as a blessing though it has been difficult. God bless you and yours.


gagesmom said:


> Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.
> 
> I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage went to school today and they haven't phoned home yet. We have someone coming through the house today between 4 and 5pm. Once Gage is off the bus we are leaving for a while.
> 
> Copied Amyknits Ugg boot topper pattern. Think I may start that tonight. Finishing off a cowl with some yarn I found that a friend gave me quite some time ago. Will post that later on when finished.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> That reminds me I have to call the doctor about getting our flu shots. Gage doesn't like them but he gets them and so do I. Greg is on his own, says he doesn't need one.


----------



## budasha

Patches39 said:


> Here is number two Christmas gift made, my first cable done,
> Done with DPN's with, Simply soft, ( red heart) fuchsia sparkle.


Very nice. I like the sparkle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, that's my tale, you just have to roll with the punches, I guess. Ain't life grand?! Love and prayers for all of my KTP family, Paula


~~~SO glad everyone was safe! :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what I call too close for comfort. At least the new couch wasn't on the truck! :lol: Take care and breathe!
Carol il/oh


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Off to get ready for work, spend a bit of time with DH and Gage. Talk to you all later on.
> 
> Hugs and prayers, and lots of love to all.


Hope Gage is feeling better.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good to get to church, and see all my friends! Have not heard a peep nor a whimper from the in-laws- nor from Fale.


~~~"curiouser & curiouser" Hope all is well......{{{hugs}}}


----------



## budasha

oddball said:


> Thank you to everyone for their kind birthday wishes. Can't believe I've hit the big 60 already. I had a lovely day starting with Presents and cards followed by lunch at a garden centre.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday wishes. I'm glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Imagine me at 5' 1 1/2".....I can reach even less! I'm always grunting and groaning to reach the clothes out of the washer....."Mom? Are you okay?" Everyone in my family is taller than I...they don't quite figure out why this is so hard for me. :lol: Oh well.....I can't reach half of my kitchen cupboards either...... :-o Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: At 5'8 " in my prime it is not so much what I could not reach- but crashing my head into low objects, door lintels and such :thumbup: :?


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Nanacaren - We also planted some apple trees a couple of years ago and this year, we have some Red Delicious apples. The Yellow Delicious and MacIntosh didn't do well at all...maybe next year.
> 
> I have apple trees surrounding my pool. This is the best year for apples so far. The little bramely's shouldn't have had apples this year. I am glad they had blossoms, this way I know they are old enough for next year. I will give then extra fertilizer in the until the blossoms are gone. there were a lot more bees this year and good rain in the early spring. I am hoping for the same next year.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> So I am feeling quite strengthened.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> This mornings coffee comes from London, along with homemade waffles. Wish I was there to enjoy them. :-D :-D


~~~Looks SO good!


----------



## martina

A cold miserable day here. Just about coping wit the tooth ache, the pain pills work but I try to take them as little as possible. 
They came from the agents to do the floor plan today, so that is good. 
Both sons phoned today so that makes me happy.
I think the first photo I sent is of a card I received as neither my son nor I have a clue about it. I hope I haven't offended anyone by posting it. 
These two are two of my embroideries which I did a few years ago. Others I have no pictures of as they were mostly given as gifts or are not my original ideas. All take care, thinking of and praying for those needing them.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Julie - Love your scarf and the red suits you. Are your yellow flowers tulips or crocus? They look like my fall crocus which are just starting to bloom. I'll post pictures when they're in bloom. The orchid was a nice gift from your neighbor...there are good people around.
> 
> The yellow flower is actually a freesia but it was only just coming into bloom. The orchid is sweet and delicate!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from yesterday


Great photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much fun to share!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Oh Julie, such things wives put up with at times!! We live amongs another culture too and I don't know if violence is that common (peaceloving as a rule) but they too expect alot of their wives with not alot in return, and many, many children to care for as well. As others have said, you sound like you've got some wisdom, especially about the drinking, and the mistreatment I couldn't take! I guess it's true that wisdom is not what we know but what we do with what we know. nittergma


My brother is firmly of the opinion I have done enough- but my conscience says I try at least this once more. I have often said that you do not know what goes on when the husband closes the bedroom door. My charismatic and charming ex was a basher, manipulator, intellectually, and emotionally abusive- and only removed in Culture by being Southern English (I am a Scot)


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> I've been off High BP medication now for a year and just had BP taken and it is 111/75. Yay. Two pounds off and hoping for more. When I quit hurting from these falls I can start exercising. Tried doing a few using one of those plastic rubbery balls and that helped. Can't believe how changing my diet has changed so many things. Couldn't even sleep sitting up reflux was so bad some nights, all gone. Insomnia every night, now it is once in a blue moon. Can do the stairs about 4 times a week now. So much more energy....Wow and all I did was decide food would be my medicine. DH is doing this with me and we've never felt so good. Anyway, sorry to go on but I got on a roll. LOL Hugs to everyone.


Sounds like you're doing a lot better. Good for you. Always helps to have DH join in. The sweet potato chips sound great but I try to avoid chips as much as I can. Sometimes I lose...like when my SIL makes guacamole :lol:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother is firmly of the opinion I have done enough- but my conscience says I try at least this once more. I have often said that you do not know what goes on when the husband closes the bedroom door. My charismatic and charming ex was a basher, manipulator, intellectually, and emotionally abusive- and only removed in Culture by being Southern English (I am a Scot)


Go by what you really feel, but there is a time to stop too. Think hard and then do what you feel you can cope with. Thinking of you.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> .
> 
> Will spend the day knitting. Going to finish up my second pair of socks (will post) and probably cast on a reader's wrap and another pair of sock.
> 
> Blessing to everyone as the day progresses.


~~~your finger tips must be better :thumbup: :thumbup:
   It was Rookie who burned her finger tips. I'm confused, but what else is new?
Anyway, glad you are keeping your needles in fine fettle. 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> The pharmacist who gave me a shot said there is more chance as it lies dormant in some people and then shows up as shingles.
> 
> I am glad I got it - as I wouldn't want to get shingles. My mil had it and really suffered with it. It is only partly covered here and is extremely expensive if you don't have coverage. I Pray that who ever wants the shot can get it without hardship.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Shirley! My Dad had it and it gave him gyp. I had no idea at the time how painful it can be- thought it part of his hypochondria!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Budasha, how lovely to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pharmacist who gave me a shot said there is more chance as it lies dormant in some people and then shows up as shingles.
> 
> I am glad I got it - as I wouldn't want to get shingles. My mil had it and really suffered with it. It is only partly covered here and is extremely expensive if you don't have coverage. I Pray that who ever wants the shot can get it without hardship.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Shirley! My Dad had it and it gave him gyp. I had no idea at the time how painful it can be- thought it part of his hypochondria!
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew it could be so painful. I thought it was really sore but the pain made me pass out, throw up, and think I would die. I think it was much worse than the chicken pox and I still suffer from nerve damage done from the shingles, called post herpetic neuralgia. It wasn't as bad but 2 yrs. later I got sick again from the neuralgia and then it was awful. Hope all who have had chicken pox never get this. I still got the shot as after a certain length of time you can get the shingles again, God forbid that ever happens to anyone. The older you are the worse it is according to my doctor, shocking me as I thought I was still young. :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Boy! DH just got back from the flea market...he spent $3!
> I'm going to have to get busy and make a stash buster afghan!


~~~What hunter he is! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


How gorgeous. I do smell and taste it for sure. Mmmmmm so good!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Has Fale spent any time with you at all?


he was here 5 p.m., Wednesday- I knew only because one of the children told me, stayed that night. Took off Thursday afternoon behind my back. I was told he was drinking, by Lupe. but he came home that night sober. He left me in the Police Station at about 3-15 p.m., with his two nieces taking him in their car. I got home at about 4-15 p.m., They arrived well actually Lupe, her husband, Tom and Fale a few minutes later when I trespassed her, and she smashed my big pot, and they all left before the Police got here. Then I saw him for about 2 minutes 8 a.m., Saturday, when he and Tom came to collect the bag of his clothes. Have not seen him since and it is now Wednesday morning! 
The time he was here he sounded so sure he wanted to stay with me- that was why we went to the Police Station to try and get his passport stopped on the Friday afternoon.


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> They must have had a Groupon for hot air balloon rides. There are over 10 above our house
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


~~~I'll bet it's a pretty sight!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 1:30pm here and the real estate agent left about 1/2 hour ago. It was a deal that was more then we expected(not what we were asking), he would like if we could throw in our riding lawn mower as well. We sent back a price including that and we should know by tomorrow or even later today what he thinks of that. If agreed and we take the offer we won't have to be out asap because he has a house to sell as well.
> 
> I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> .............................................................................................................
> How wonderful!!!!!!!! Yes, I hope you never have to do this again. Moving is so stressful even when it is to a wonderful new abode.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are all here wrapping you in virtual hugs and warm energies. Your efforts for a positive attitude are indicators of your strength! We are with you! We all wish we could crowd into your cozy house and make you smile....  :thumbup: We love you! Carol il/oh
> 
> What a kind way you have with words Carol- many thanks for the thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva wrote:
If you would,please say a prayer for my sister's FIL and the family. As I mentioned before, he's been in the hospital for a week, 90 years old and the dr's found he had lung cancer. They said early yesterday morning, they could do nothing more so they were going to release him Sun. with hospice care. But later in the day, they decided to wait until Tues. to release him since his organs seem to be shutting down.
All prayers will be appreciated. And today is the day of the wedding in my sister's garden! Hope she can get some enjoyment from that happy occasion.
JuneK

_________________________________
So sorry to hear this. I know it will be a difficult day on a wonderful day. Prayers for sister's FIL and for a beautiful wedding. I hope FIL will not suffer and will go peacefully. Hugs

____________________________________


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> he was here 5 p.m., Wednesday- I knew only because one of the children told me, stayed that night. Took off Thursday afternoon behind my back. I was told he was drinking, by Lupe. but he came home that night sober. He left me in the Police Station at about 3-15 p.m., with his two nieces taking him in their car. I got home at about 4-15 p.m., They arrived well actually Lupe, her husband, Tom and Fale a few minutes later when I trespassed her, and she smashed my big pot, and they all left before the Police got here. Then I saw him for about 2 minutes 8 a.m., Saturday, when he and Tom came to collect the bag of his clothes. Have not seen him since and it is now Wednesday morning!
> The time he was here he sounded so sure he wanted to stay with me- that was why we went to the Police Station to try and get his passport stopped on the Friday afternoon.


Hugs Julie. Not easy when nobody shows up to communicate. Just know we all put our arms around you and hold you close.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:



> 3pm here and I got off work about an hour ago. Dull, dreary and overcast here. Yuck :thumbdown:
> 
> Had 2 viewings today. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> My allergies are making me wanna cry, but I will survive. :|
> 
> I gave my friend at work the drop stitch scarf I made her. She burst out in tears, Thanking me profusely. I didn't mean to make her cry. She said she just felt blessed to have a friend like me. Ok I admit that I started to cry too then. Gave her a card saying I was very proud of her for going back to school.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone today. I have to go back and catch up on the tp. Did see the photo's of Girls day out in London. I am so jealous, looks like a good time was had by all.


~~~So nice of you to give her that scarf! It will all come round to you again! Hoping for an offer on the house soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~We are all here wrapping you in virtual hugs and warm energies. Your efforts for a positive attitude are indicators of your strength! We are with you! We all wish we could crowd into your cozy house and make you smile....  :thumbup: We love you! Carol il/oh
> 
> What a kind way you have with words Carol- many thanks for the thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Carol, it would have been great if she had been with us at KAP for a real hug. Julie, you were there virtually.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm not sure bubble wrap would work...but the burn is doing much better today and I think I'll be knitting tonight.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Have you run out of bubble wrap? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Malark Marge- I hope she is okay - I have missed her posts. If anyone finds out how she is doing let us know -- okay?
> 
> Julie - sorry you are having neighbor problems it is a worry. I am glad to read that you might be having a meeting with the family, which means Fale is still in NZ/
> 
> Alcohol is not a fun thing to deal with. I hope Fale is not
> having drinking problems and i also hope that things can be sorted out.
> 
> Fale has had drinking problems ever since he was allowed to drink beer at age 11. He is normally a happy drunk- but wives get to see the other side too.
> 
> I am on the phone right now with Marge!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can't wait to see your DP shawl -- and 6' isn't that tall (remember I live in the land of giants) -- but he looks basketball player tall in that picture!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey, it has just about stopped raining and I am waiting for Miss Pam to come back from Portsmouth.
> 
> Thank you all for the nice compliments about the garden, we have bought some more plants for the border today.
> 
> To those of you who asked - yes my Dad was tall, over 6 ft and my Mum was 5 foot nothing, so I ended up in the middle at 5ft 4 7/8 (never made it to 5ft5)
> 
> The db is grow and each feather is slightly different (of course it is intentional :roll: )
> 
> Gagesmom, lovely to hear about the offer, keeping everything crossed :thumbup:
> 
> Sending healing energy to all who need it and of course hugs to everyone


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> I totally forgot to post that the agent is coming this morning about 11:30am with an offer on the house. WOOOHOOOO.
> 
> Hope offer is good for you. Glad to hear that Gage is feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~glad to see your sense of humor has not fled!
> :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Beautiful scarf on a beautiful lady! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~saw some videos of that! WOW doesn't cover it! Amazingly no one fell off the boat, either. The camera coverage of the boats is fantastic. My niece & her DH were in SF last weekend.....saw some of the races from the grandstand...said it was a great view. Also saw some races from a boat in the bay....said that was fantastic, too! She's a great photographer...can't wait to see her pics. I'll forward a couple if I can get a hold of some.
> If you want to see some incredible video go to YouTube NZ capsize.....takes your breath away!
> Carol il/oh
> 
> technically not quite capsize, but heart stopping none the less!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh...it sure looks delicious. I ordered the stainless steel knob for the cast iron dutch oven and this will be the first thing I make when it comes in.



Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> yes, they say if you've had chicken pox, the virus is already in your system.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Just a quick pop in as I have to gather a wip and stash it in my purse. We have to leave for an hour for a viewing tonight. I just finished baking these for a special treat for supper time. I remember when Granny made these. We all would come running and would love to eat them still hot with butter. Sweet memories. :-D :-D 

Granny's Tea Biscuits

3 cups of flour
6 teaspoons of baking powder
1 teaspoon of salt
3/4 cup of butter
1 cup of milk.

Mix flour and butter( I use my hands)
Add in salt and baking powder(with my hands mix it together)
Then add milk and mix well together.(with my hands)

The roll out on a flour sprinkled counter/table.Cut out circles using a cup. I find that gives me the perfect size.

Place evenly spaced on a cookie sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## budasha

SaxonLady said:


> I
> I thought you might like to see my knitted version of the hi-viz jacket worn by all the marshalls and helpers. I got lots of comments - all complimentary


Such a lovely sweater. Well done. Great colour too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've known some people who had mild shingles and some people who suffered from it to such a degree that they had to have pain patches...not something I want to take a chance with.



Angora1 said:


> I never knew it could be so painful. I thought it was really sore but the pain made me pass out, throw up, and think I would die. I think it was much worse than the chicken pox and I still suffer from nerve damage done from the shingles, called post herpetic neuralgia. It wasn't as bad but 2 yrs. later I got sick again from the neuralgia and then it was awful. Hope all who have had chicken pox never get this. I still got the shot as after a certain length of time you can get the shingles again, God forbid that ever happens to anyone. The older you are the worse it is according to my doctor, shocking me as I thought I was still young. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"curiouser & curiouser" Hope all is well......{{{hugs}}}


I am getting my humour back!


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


Yes, I can and it's making my mouth water. Looks delicious.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor.
> 
> ~~~How are the fish?


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> he was here 5 p.m., Wednesday- I knew only because one of the children told me, stayed that night. Took off Thursday afternoon behind my back. I was told he was drinking, by Lupe. but he came home that night sober. He left me in the Police Station at about 3-15 p.m., with his two nieces taking him in their car. I got home at about 4-15 p.m., They arrived well actually Lupe, her husband, Tom and Fale a few minutes later when I trespassed her, and she smashed my big pot, and they all left before the Police got here. Then I saw him for about 2 minutes 8 a.m., Saturday, when he and Tom came to collect the bag of his clothes. Have not seen him since and it is now Wednesday morning!
> The time he was here he sounded so sure he wanted to stay with me- that was why we went to the Police Station to try and get his passport stopped on the Friday afternoon.


My heart goes out to you. This is so distressing and has been going on for so long. I hope for your sake, you can get it all settled on Friday.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting my humour back!


Good to hear that, Julie, love your sense of humour (& you), I'm finding it hard to see what you are going thru & wish I could be there to give you big hugs. You'd have to sit down tho, as I'm just under 5' 00.

Tessa


----------



## budasha

Well, I finally made it to the end. I tried to send some pictures but they didn't go through. Will try again later.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> I was thinking the same thing, it is strange and I don't think you should wait to call the doctor in the morning. I agree a trip to the ER may not be a bad idea.


DITTO! DITTO! DITTO!.....especially since you say it is spreading! go.....now, please!


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Sweet potato chips turned out good but need to adjust the baking. Got the soggy ones crispy now. Yay.
> ~~~Please post your recipe. I was not able to get them crispy. I would think the beet chips might follow the same recipe? Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Caren -- I do love you photos and your coffee pictures.
> 
> Thank you, I do enjoy sharing them with everyone.
> 
> Love the quilts that you share with us, they are amazing.


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen, 
That bread looks so delicious. Now that the weather is cooling, I'll have think about baking bread again,


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Go by what you really feel, but there is a time to stop too. Think hard and then do what you feel you can cope with. Thinking of you.


That is good advice and thanks, Martina-

I have just been speaking with Marge Whaples- she is having further computer problems and is very behind on people's lives. Also finding it hard to locate the Tea Party each week.


----------



## Designer1234

I finished my felted slippers - one pair, warm and I know I will love them this winter. I always wear slippers over warm worsted knitted socks. here is a picture of the first pair -- they are gigantic before they are felted. 

I am also including a picture of the 2nd pair (first slipper) which is in progress. I love doing the felting -- it amazes me how it works out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hugs Julie. Not easy when nobody shows up to communicate. Just know we all put our arms around you and hold you close.


Thanks Angora!

the America's Cup may or may not be being raced today, the boats are getting into position.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes Carol, it would have been great if she had been with us at KAP for a real hug. Julie, you were there virtually.


Only very briefly- because your Saturday is a busy Sunday for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> The Dr. told Julian that he still needs the shot although he had chickenpox as a child & shingles years ago. He's booked to have it & his flu jab, he doesn't want shingles again, ever, says flu he can cope with but would rather not. I'll have mine at the same time, then if we get sore arms we can comfort each other.LOL.
> 
> Tessa


They recommend getting the shingles shot here. I think every pharmacy has those and the flu shot. My xBIL had shingles last year, he said it was awful. My doctor has booked mine for next time I go.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> My heart goes out to you. This is so distressing and has been going on for so long. I hope for your sake, you can get it all settled on Friday.


thank you so much, Budasha!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Just had a quick note from my sister. They've called the family to the hospital. They removed all the iv's yesterday.
> please pray for an easy passage to Heaven for her FIL.
> JuneK


~~~easing prayers on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Good to hear that, Julie, love your sense of humour (& you), I'm finding it hard to see what you are going thru & wish I could be there to give you big hugs. You'd have to sit down tho, as I'm just under 5' 00.
> 
> Tessa


Yes I remember noticing somewhere that you are not tall- neither is Caren! You have done so much for me dear! Hugs to you- and I am sitting down!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


Oh that looks wonderful


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora!
> 
> the America's Cup may or may not be being raced today, the boats are getting into position.


Shirley here-- Unless it starts as 3 pm our time I don't think we are getting it. That is about l0 minutes from now.

So much has been going on with me.  what are the standings now, Julie? I know NZ is a head. but not sure how much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Unless it starts as 3 pm our time I don't think we are getting it. That is about l0 minutes from now.
> 
> So much has been going on with me. what are the standings now, Julie? I know NZ is a head. but not sure how much.


I think it is 2 to 6 at present - tried to check it but the entries are only about the postponement!

could be 7 - 1 but NZ needs to win two more races to win!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I remember noticing somewhere that you are not tall- neither is Caren! You have done so much for me dear! Hugs to you- and I am sitting down!!!!!


Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.  

My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


----------



## oddball

I am so happy that we have progressed a bit farther in this journey and I hope we NEVER have to do this again. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Hugs to all.

So pleased your sale sounds positive. Hope all goes well with it. It must be a worrying time.
Those flu shots are well worth having aren't they. Hugs to you.
Lin x


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


He is such a love! Even if he is a mischief!


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes Gwen, they are soap, with sugar decorations, fun to make. If you are interested, check out you tube for information on how to do, BUT every soap maker who does these uses a different mix to create the top.


~~~I was so ready to take a bite! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a love! Even if he is a mischief!


He is a sweet heart for sure, keeps me moving that is for sure. He is outdoors riding his tricycle on the parking area. If you ask him it is him motorcycle and the race track. I let him dream, maybe one day. He told me I wasn't allowed to get groceries cause he wasn't hungry yet. :lol: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Pfui.....I was all set to watch the boat races in SF Bay. First opportunity to watch. The wind was too strong so the races were cancelled. oh well.....CArol il/oh


----------



## oddball

Oddball - I have COPD so I know how miserable breathing problems are - I have a mild case so it isn't as debilitating as some. nice to see you here.

Shirley- My dad had COPD and I have been told I am borderline so I get checked every year. My asthma has never been better and more controlled as it is at the moment, that is untill I get a cold. Hope the shots keep you well and healthy this winter. 
Lin x


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> He is a sweet heart for sure, keeps me moving that is for sure. He is outdoors riding his tricycle on the parking area. If you ask him it is him motorcycle and the race track. I let him dream, maybe one day. He told me I wasn't allowed to get groceries cause he wasn't hungry yet. :lol: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. With autumn progressing the teens have to leave for school in the dark.
> 
> Coffe this morning for all those who played/play Tetris. This would be a good one for my Elishia.


~~~Cat is too funny! Definitely a guilty conscience! Is that a real cup?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


Been wondering how you were!


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Cat is too funny! Definitely a guilty conscience! Is that a real cup?
> Carol il/oh


Yes it is, I am going to check amazon for it. I think that is where one of the ladies said she got hers.


----------



## oddball

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


OOOHHH Gwenie that looks super. Now just a smearing of butter and a chunk of cheese..........


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the info Kate - we will just hope she is busy with other things.....


KateB said:


> I PMed Marge with the link for this week's KTP on Sunday, but so far she hasn't opened it. I do hope she's ok.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well, like I told Kate - we'll just hope that she's busy -


Lurker 2 said:


> I tried to ring her yesterday- three calls close together, but she did not pick up, would have by then normally had she been home. I think it was afternoon Pacific time- but did not check absolutely.


----------



## oddball

budasha said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their kind birthday wishes. Can't believe I've hit the big 60 already. I had a lovely day starting with Presents and cards followed by lunch at a garden centre.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday wishes. I'm glad you enjoyed your day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Budasha x
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> My spirit is soaring and if this doesn't for some reason go through then I know another one will come in. I have to thank all of you for your hugs and positive thoughts and energy. I am not so sure I would be as calm and cool about this whole process if wasn't for all of you . <3 <3 {{{{hugs}}}}


You know we always have your back!!! Praying you get a good price for the house and it's SOON!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm glad you found some music to your liking!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Still very nervous- especially about this appointment that someone has set up with the Public Trust- thought I had no money for an early bus, but I have realised the tax money is in my account from my cancelled Sydney flights- God works in Mysterious ways. So I will be able to go over early. Trouble is the lady the appointment is with is another Samoan- but she will remember Fale and me I am sure, when she sees us. [just a bit frightened of the 'Islanders stick together' mentality.]
> 
> Someone suggested Spotify to me can't recall who- might have been Cmaliza I thought it was dead loss at first because Classical seemed to mean Classical Pop, but because I listened to some Beethoven I found, it has suggested I might like to listen to Grieg- so I am typing to the accompaniment of the Peer Gynt suite- and now it is Tschaikovsky's 1812 Overture- a bit truncated but better than nothing!
> So thank you to whom ever it was.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh this is funny that you said that pup - did you see my post yet??


Pup lover said:


> Gorgeous piece Shirley. Reminds me of a drawing DS1 just finished.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So peaceful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> There is a chill in the air, frost on the ground and mist on the pond. the leaves are turning lovely colours. This is from a few minutes ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Seth!!! You're cute whether you post or not.



NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


Lovely boy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news...I've been worrying about you. Have any of symptoms subsided?



Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


Such a sweetie. x


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm glad you found some music to your liking!!!!!!!


Was it you AZ who suggested I try it?


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


Pleased to hear from you again, Charlotte, and fingers crossed it will all work out fine. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


 :thumbup: ;-) :?


----------



## purl2diva

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


Good to hear, Charlotte. It's always best to know what you are dealing with! Comforting and supporting prayers coming your way.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


You're right, he does look proud of his battle scars! I've just noticed the beautiful long eyelashes he has. Why is it always the boys who get them?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh,poor Seth!! I'm glad he's a little trooper and went back out on the trike. I never coddled my kids and don't with the DGS either...so he's a "brush it off" kind of guy.


----------



## jknappva

The FIL is still hanging on. The hospital sent him home with hospice care and home health care. that was supposed to happen at 11:30 am EDT. Haven't heard from my sister this afternoon so not sure how the trip home went. His wife was already predicting that the hospice and home health workers were going to steal everything in the house. A very difficult!!!! woman!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The FIL is still hanging on. The hospital sent him home with hospice care and home health care. that was supposed to happen at 11:30 am EDT. Haven't heard from my sister this afternoon so not sure how the trip home went. His wife was already predicting that the hospice and home health workers were going to steal everything in the house. A very difficult!!!! woman!
> JuneK


some find it very hard to let go this existence I suspect, prayers coming for the family.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> Such a sweetie. x


Thanks. He is such a clown when it comes to the camera. I am glad enjoys taking photos as well as having his photo taken.


----------



## Pontuf

MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


----------



## Pontuf

MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


----------



## Pontuf

MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


OMIGOSH!!! What a little ham Seth is!! He is so cute!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Lovely boy!!


Seth said Luke should come play with me on the bikes. He is gone to see if he can find the extra bike. Doesn't understand distance at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You're right, he does look proud of his battle scars! I've just noticed the beautiful long eyelashes he has. Why is it always the boys who get them?! :roll: :lol:


He asked me to post the photo and smiled when I did. He is going to be one of the boys that has to show off his battle scars. 
I know they are so lucky. My dad had the longest eye lashes ever.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> some find it very hard to let go this existence I suspect, prayers coming for the family.


The FIL is the one who is so ill and he's always been a sweetheart. I have a feeliing he's completely beyond everything except the pain....they're giving him morphine every 2hrs. It's his wife that is being difficult. But I know, after 71 yrs of marriage, when he does pass on to another life, it will be very a very, hard lonely life for her.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Seth said Luke should come play with me on the bikes. He is gone to see if he can find the extra bike. Doesn't understand distance at all.


Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## flyty1n

Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


 I am so glad..hope that it turns out to be nothing in your head and perhaps a pinched or inflamed nerve. Kindly update us. Prayers continue for all in need.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh,poor Seth!! I'm glad he's a little trooper and went back out on the trike. I never coddled my kids and don't with the DGS either...so he's a "brush it off" kind of guy.


Yes he has to be his dad is not a coddle type of person most of the time. He has come in a couple times to wipe his nose off, right back out there. Some of his favorite bike riders crash and get right back on their bike. His response is Cal did it or Scott got back on his bike. He has even told me he doesn't have time to sit down.


----------



## KateB

Off to bed now (10.50pm here)cos I'm dead beat as I didn't sleep well at all last night - still awake at 3.30am! :shock: Hopefully I should get a good sleep tonight. See you all in the morning.
Caren, tell Seth that Luke's gran says he's to be careful on that bike, he'll spoil his good looks!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Wouldn't that be something!


Yes it sure would be. He talks about Luke like they have met. The other boys just look at him and shake their heads. If I get to bring Seth with me some time when I'm over there we'll have to meet up.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Off to bed now (10.50pm here)cos I'm dead beat as I didn't sleep well at all last night - still awake at 3.30am! :shock: Hopefully I should get a good sleep tonight. See you all in the morning.


Night night, sleep well.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure would be. He talks about Luke like they have met. The other boys just look at him and shake their heads. If I get to bring Seth with me some time when I'm over there we'll have to meet up.


That's a date!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> That's a date!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Take care of yourself and keep us posted - luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


----------



## AZ Sticks

The first picture is darling - he looks so casual.... the bloody picture cracks me up! He is so proud of that bike bump!!!!I wonder where he gets his adventurous streak................


NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


----------



## AZ Sticks

No I have never used it - but I remember the original conversation you had about it - just not who with!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Was it you AZ who suggested I try it?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Are you at home? Is this outpatient???


Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


----------



## AZ Sticks

We may be following him on the circuit with that attitude!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Yes he has to be his dad is not a coddle type of person most of the time. He has come in a couple times to wipe his nose off, right back out there. Some of his favorite bike riders crash and get right back on their bike. His response is Cal did it or Scott got back on his bike. He has even told me he doesn't have time to sit down.


----------



## AZ Sticks

There is no reason to think that they won't eventually meet...... the world is getting smaller by the minute!


NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure would be. He talks about Luke like they have met. The other boys just look at him and shake their heads. If I get to bring Seth with me some time when I'm over there we'll have to meet up.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> The first picture is darling - he looks so casual.... the bloody picture cracks me up! He is so proud of that bike bump!!!!I wonder where he gets his adventurous streak................


 Ummm not from me, no way.   His father was adventurous too. I think all of my bunch was, not that I helped any.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> There is no reason to think that they won't eventually meet...... the world is getting smaller by the minute!


That is true, I would never had thought I'd meet anyone from across the pond. Now I know several and have met a few. Love the world getting smaller.


----------



## Designer1234

oddball said:


> Oddball - I have COPD so I know how miserable breathing problems are - I have a mild case so it isn't as debilitating as some. nice to see you here.
> 
> Shirley- My dad had COPD and I have been told I am borderline so I get checked every year. My asthma has never been better and more controlled as it is at the moment, that is untill I get a cold. Hope the shots keep you well and healthy this winter.
> Lin x


I get a bad cough sometimes, but it was when the weather changes. I never noticed that until 2 years ago. I also get a bad sinus headache when the weather changes. I was having a bad coughing spell and went to the doctor, thinking it was my COPD - I casually mentioned my sinus headaches and he checked my throat and said that it was a discharge from the sinus in my throat which was irritating my lungs. He gave me

apo beclomethasone which is a nasal spray

-- -I have not had a COPD 'attack' since them - that was last year. I was told after doing a lung function exam that I had beginning COPD -- I am not absolutely positive that it wasn't caused by my sinus. Just a 'heads up'.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


I am so glad they are giving you an MRI to find out what is causing the numbness. Try not to worry. I have found that it is better to know what you are dealing with rather than go on not knowing and possily getting into trouble. My Prayers are with you my dear friend.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Ummm not from me, no way.   His father was adventurous too. I think all of my bunch was, not that I helped any.


Nana Caren - you are the warm port in the storm after they have skinned their knees. We all need a warm place to land and you are theirs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The FIL is the one who is so ill and he's always been a sweetheart. I have a feeliing he's completely beyond everything except the pain....they're giving him morphine every 2hrs. It's his wife that is being difficult. But I know, after 71 yrs of marriage, when he does pass on to another life, it will be very a very, hard lonely life for her.
> JuneK


difficult or not, she still confronts loss- 71 years is a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


glad it is happening, Charlotte, we were all so worried.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is 2 to 6 at present - tried to check it but the entries are only about the postponement!
> 
> could be 7 - 1 but NZ needs to win two more races to win!


That is what Pat thought it was. We have been on the go so much , we didn't get a chance to watch the last races. As you know we are pulling for the New Zealand boat. We always pull for the Kiwis.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> No I have never used it - but I remember the original conversation you had about it - just not who with!!


Me too- I hope who ever it was has read my apology!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> That is what Pat thought it was. We have been on the go so much , we didn't get a chance to watch the last races. As you know we are pulling for the New Zealand boat. We always pull for the Kiwis.


I like it better when the competition is stiffer- makes for much more interest!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> difficult or not, she still confronts loss- 71 years is a long time.


It's almost my life time...I'm proud of my 76 yrs on this old earth. And finally I may have learned a little something.
My DH and I were only married 31 yrs when he died and I think the worse part was waiting for him to walk in the door. Took a while for that to go away. I felt like I was missing a part of my body. So I know it will be worse for her. She has 3 grown daughters who are 'drama queens". How in the world my sisters husband came to be such a wonderful laid back person having grown up in that family I don't know!! But he's a sweetheart just like his dad, the FIL
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Believe me I know how important coding is. Several years ago, my ins. and Medicare refused to pay for my physical therapy because some clerk put a code for an x-ray in my files and I called and told them my phy. ther. didn't even have an x-ray machine in his office!! And it happened twice. Probably the same clerk.
> JuneK


Yes, errors are made everywhere. When I was at dr last week she asked me about a medicine that was in my chart, she didn't know what it was and neither did I. She looked it up and it was an antipsychotic that is not readily available, thankfully it was my regular dr who knows I am not psychotic and not a new dr I had to convince it was error!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


Yummy! I think I missed that receipt, the last one I got is Julie's maouri bread will you repost or pm it to me please Gwenie?!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's almost my life time...I'm proud of my 76 yrs on this old earth. And finally I may have learned a little something.
> My DH and I were only married 31 yrs when he died and I think the worse part was waiting for him to walk in the door. Took a while for that to go away. I felt like I was missing a part of my body. So I know it will be worse for her. She has 3 grown daughters who are 'drama queens". How in the world my sisters husband came to be such a wonderful laid back person having grown up in that family I don't know!! But he's a sweetheart just like his dad, the FIL
> JuneK


It can be quite amazing, can't it- maybe he decided to be like his Dad-maybe it is genetic- who knows?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Yummy! I think I missed that receipt, the last one I got is Julie's maouri bread will you repost or pm it to me please Gwenie?!


Gwen's loaf looked scrumptious, didn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

*June* praying for a calm passing of your sister's FIL and comfort for the wife

*Charlotte* hope the MRI and neurologist are able to give you answers and relief soon. You are in my prayers.

*Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers

*Caren* the pictures of Seth are so cute. What a tough little guy he is and such a ham. Give him hugs for me.

To whomever shared the recipe for the Crusty Bread thank you. It was delicious! DH and I had it for dinner with our tuna salads. He LOVED it and already asking me to plan on making more.

*Shirley* hope your shoulder is not causing you too much pain and that the new "choppers" are settling in well. Love the pictures of your wall hangings/quilts you've been posting lately. Such a talented lady.

*GagesMom* keeping fingers crossed and prayers being sent on the sale of the house. So glad things are moving along quickly for you.

*Sandi/AZ* Hope you and Alan are doing okay. It was good to see you post the other day that your DH had been out on the mower/tractor; hope that is a sign that he is feeling better and that the oral treatment is controlling his internal issues.

I know I've forgotten someone...know you ALL are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm going to go knit for awhile.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> It's almost my life time...I'm proud of my 76 yrs on this old earth. And finally I may have learned a little something.
> My DH and I were only married 31 yrs when he died and I think the worse part was waiting for him to walk in the door. Took a while for that to go away. I felt like I was missing a part of my body. So I know it will be worse for her. She has 3 grown daughters who are 'drama queens". How in the world my sisters husband came to be such a wonderful laid back person having grown up in that family I don't know!! But he's a sweetheart just like his dad, the FIL
> JuneK


I am glad to hear you say you are proud of your 76 years. I am proud of my 82 and don't regret any of it - even the 'bad stuff' which we all have. ' You have such a great attitutde June


----------



## AZ Sticks

If you scroll up you will see a picture of him dragging the lot!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> *June* praying for a calm passing of your sister's FIL and comfort for the wife
> 
> *Charlotte* hope the MRI and neurologist are able to give you answers and relief soon. You are in my prayers.
> 
> *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> 
> *Caren* the pictures of Seth are so cute. What a tough little guy he is and such a ham. Give him hugs for me.
> 
> To whomever shared the recipe for the Crusty Bread thank you. It was delicious! DH and I had it for dinner with our tuna salads. He LOVED it and already asking me to plan on making more.
> 
> *Shirley* hope your shoulder is not causing you too much pain and that the new "choppers" are settling in well. Love the pictures of your wall hangings/quilts you've been posting lately. Such a talented lady.
> 
> *GagesMom* keeping fingers crossed and prayers being sent on the sale of the house. So glad things are moving along quickly for you.
> 
> *Sandi/AZ* Hope you and Alan are doing okay. It was good to see you post the other day that your DH had been out on the mower/tractor; hope that is a sign that he is feeling better and that the oral treatment is controlling his internal issues.
> 
> I know I've forgotten someone...know you ALL are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm going to go knit for awhile.


----------



## angelam

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


Glad you're seeing the neurologist and an MRI will show if there are any problems. Hope it all turns out to be something easily treated or something which will clear up on its own. Lots of hugs coming your way ((((()))))


----------



## AZ Sticks

If you put crusty bread in the search at the top of the page it will take you to a link


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's beautiful...I just saw a pattern on how to knit one...



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh this is funny that you said that pup - did you see my post yet??


I was laughing when I saw your post after I posted that! Thanks for checking out his work!


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


Keeping you in prayers and hugs!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I saw that too - Lion Brand I think!!! I didn't plant any seeds this Spring, so these are from last years crop. I would have never known they would reseed on their own, except that I flooded this area when we had Rocky the Raven staying with us in the chicken yard and a bunch popped up. That was the first flower last week - I will get another picture soon - now that there are more blooming. These flowers really don't like the heat and do much better in the Fall. I'd like to plant 4 O'Clocks in this bed too....


RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful...I just saw a pattern on how to knit one...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Too funny - Great Minds... and Great Mom's!!! He is a talented young man and I really enjoy watching the progress on his pieces.


Pup lover said:


> I was laughing when I saw your post after I posted that! Thanks for checking out his work!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I'm going to go see what kind of trouble I can get into- I will check in later guys - luv-AZ


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> If you put crusty bread in the search at the top of the page it will take you to a link


Found it thanks AZ!!


----------



## jheiens

I ALWAYS get a flu shot. I had the flu once many years ago when I was in my 20's and I never want to go through that again!!! I was delirous and out of my head from the fever for several days. It took me weeks to get over it! At my age, I don't want to have to go through that.
Since Medicare pays for it, I'm going to take it. And I go the shingle vaccine last year at my pharmacist. I was talking to my dr's nurse last week. And I told her I only had to pay $40 and Medicare and my insurance took care of the rest. She said they'd pay for it if you get it at the drug store but won't pay if you get it at your dr's office!!!
Now tell me the health care in this country isn't royally screwed up!!!!
JuneK[/quote]

I hate to be the bearer of opposing news, friends, but not all insurance plans will pay everything or anything extra for the shingles vaccine. My shot, when I can get the limited-to-30-days script coordinated with the availability of the vaccine at the pharmacy, it will cost me $130 including my insurance deductible.

Just trying to coordinate the two of them is taking nearly a year and not successful as yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


Julie, if you haven't gotten an answer to this question yet: if you had chicken pox, you carry the virus for the shingles but may not actually get the shingles later in life. The problem, of course, is that the pain and possible consequences can be horribly painful and permanent if you do come down with it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> My spirit is soaring and if this doesn't for some reason go through then I know another one will come in. I have to thank all of you for your hugs and positive thoughts and energy. I am not so sure I would be as calm and cool about this whole process if wasn't for all of you . <3 <3 {{{{hugs}}}}


Wonderful, and that is a very good way to look at it. But I do hope that they take the off you have sent back to them. Also nice that you would be able to take time to move if they do accept. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick pop in as I have to gather a wip and stash it in my purse. We have to leave for an hour for a viewing tonight. I just finished baking these for a special treat for supper time. I remember when Granny made these. We all would come running and would love to eat them still hot with butter. Sweet memories. :-D :-D
> 
> Granny's Tea Biscuits
> 
> 3 cups of flour
> 6 teaspoons of baking powder
> 1 teaspoon of salt
> 3/4 cup of butter
> 1 cup of milk.
> 
> Mix flour and butter( I use my hands)
> Add in salt and baking powder(with my hands mix it together)
> Then add milk and mix well together.(with my hands)
> 
> The roll out on a flour sprinkled counter/table.Cut out circles using a cup. I find that gives me the perfect size.
> 
> Place evenly spaced on a cookie sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes at 350 degrees.


Oh those sound great, I will definitely be trying those, I love biscuits. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


Lovely photos. Your morning glory looks fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from DSM's a little bit ago, she had a major incident with the 150 gallon fish tank, the kitten ripped the tube out of the inline heater and there ended up about 100 gallons of water on the floor.
> 
> ~~~How are the fish?
> 
> 
> 
> They all made it thankfully, the sediment from the laderite ( the sand type stuff we used on the bottom as it's good for growing water plants in) finally settled so that we can actually see the fish. The plants are all displaced so will have to be replanted which is a pain as I'm the one who has to practically get in the tank to do so but that's still not too awfully bad. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Yummy! I think I missed that receipt, the last one I got is Julie's maouri bread will you repost or pm it to me please Gwenie?!


I'm with you I missed it too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


LOL!! Seth is a cutie, and looks like a sweetie to go with. :thumbup: Hi Seth!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> He is a sweet heart for sure, keeps me moving that is for sure. He is outdoors riding his tricycle on the parking area. If you ask him it is him motorcycle and the race track. I let him dream, maybe one day. He told me I wasn't allowed to get groceries cause he wasn't hungry yet. :lol: :roll:


LOLOLOL!!!! :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Appointment with neurologist and an MRI of my head this week
> .


So glad that you were able to get into the doctor quickly, have been really worried. Am hoping that it's not anything major or even on the major end of minor but hope that they can give you answers so that it doesn't continue to happen. 
Hugs and take it easy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> *Caren* the pictures of Seth are so cute. What a tough little guy he is and such a ham. Give him hugs for me.
> 
> Hugs given. He does get rather fussy if tired or hungry. He is usually asleep by now but is waiting for Grant.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


LOL!! Oh well, a little blood never hurt a little boy, or a little girl either, I don't think. So funny, so was his bike okay and will live to ride another race around the track? Go Seth!! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pup lover said:


> Found it thanks AZ!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> The FIL is still hanging on. The hospital sent him home with hospice care and home health care. that was supposed to happen at 11:30 am EDT. Haven't heard from my sister this afternoon so not sure how the trip home went. His wife was already predicting that the hospice and home health workers were going to steal everything in the house. A very difficult!!!! woman!
> JuneK


Wonder if she's related to Peg (my dad's stepmother). lolol, sounds just like her. :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is my favorite color - I have planted the pink and didn't like them as much - the blue is the most productive even when I plant both colored seeds.


NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photos. Your morning glory looks fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> MRI moved up to today 4:30. Neurologist on rhursday


Oh good, the sooner the better. Hugs and hopes for good answers.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


~~~as soon as you select a picture, it attaches. Watch to the right of where it said "choose file"....you will find some letters &/or numbers that indicate your picture has been loaded. There is a white narrow box to the left where you can put in a caption. You will not see the picture until it is fully loaded into the tea party site. If you try to preview, it will be lost. Once you have selected a picture(s)...just wait...it will eventually show up. patience!  It will come!
Carol il/oh

PS...you have to hit "send".....then wait...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth said Luke should come play with me on the bikes. He is gone to see if he can find the extra bike. Doesn't understand distance at all.


Well it sounds to me like you are going to have to take Seth to Scotland sometime in the not too distant future.  Somehow I think he'd have a ball on a trip like that with you. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> I am trying to send a picture to Jeannette (Rookie). I have read Nana's instructions several times and connot get it to attach. All it says at the bottom is Browse. I click on it and select my picture but cannot find anything stating to attach. I select jpg option and nothing from there as to what to do.


~~~what is this?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Oh well, a little blood never hurt a little boy, or a little girl either, I don't think. So funny, so was his bike okay and will live to ride another race around the track? Go Seth!! :shock: :thumbup:


I have been reading KTP to Seth. When he heard this he said yes my bike's OK, I can ride it again. He is now checking out my cook book for babies, FEED ME I'M YOURS. Awesome book and all of my bunch have had food from it. In fact the English muffins I posted a while back come from this book.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> The FIL is the one who is so ill and he's always been a sweetheart. I have a feeliing he's completely beyond everything except the pain....they're giving him morphine every 2hrs. It's his wife that is being difficult. But I know, after 71 yrs of marriage, when he does pass on to another life, it will be very a very, hard lonely life for her.
> JuneK


Sad but true. Hopefully she starts to appreciate the people around her and not alienate them more than she has.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well chicken is in the oven - my glass of wine is poured and DH is in the shower after putzing in the shop - I really need to get some knitting done this evening - haven't picked up the needles in a couple of days and I can tell.... I'm feeling a little "uncentered". I will check in later - I'd like to hear from Pontuf after her MRI today.... and waiting to see if Julie's meet went alright - so ttyl - luv- AZ


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


Great picture of your DH! Love the morning glory too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have been reading KTP to Seth. When he heard this he said yes my bike's OK, I can ride it again. He is now checking out my cook book for babies, FEED ME I'M YOURS. Awesome book and all of my bunch have had food from it. In fact the English muffins I posted a while back come from this book.


LOLOL!!! I'm most relieved that his bike survived. :thumbup: 
Sounds like it might be okay to get groceries now that it looks like he's getting hungry.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


Almost,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> This is my favorite color - I have planted the pink and didn't like them as much - the blue is the most productive even when I plant both colored seeds.


I have not had much luck with morning glories. nasturtiums and gladiolas no problem. They will be a part of my new garden when I get it done. Mums and kale will likely go in it this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! I'm most relieved that his bike survived. :thumbup:
> Sounds like it might be okay to get groceries now that it looks like he's getting hungry.


We are eating pita bread cheese piazza. He should sleep good when Grant takes him home. I'll get groceries tomorrow at some point.


----------



## NanaCaren

The moon tonight was is so pretty. I was out taking photos earlier this evening.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Me too. I worry that part of it is he is worried. Mostly that we are going to move while he is at school. Silly I know but he has this worry that he will leave from our house and we will bring him home to a new place.


~~~Any major change positive or negative is "traumatic"....to kids and adults. I'm sure he is feeling anxiety. If you can involve him as much as possible into the decisions/choices I think it would be good for him. It will give him some "ownership". Build it up in a positive way. I know this has not been your choice, etc., but trying to put this in as positive a light as possible I think will help him. Make it an adventure....you are a good mom; we've seen that.....he trusts you. Unfortunately, you will have to hide your negative & anxious feelings....but maybe you can fool yourself as well. :?: :?:  I wish you all the strongest energies to see this through. Another bit....wherever you can maintain the routines, that will be good. Kids need to know what the boundaries are....when those are vague or disrupted, it is unsettling. Keep bedtime routines the same, dinner routines the same, etc. Whatever you can.
Sending you TONS of strengthening energies, prayers, and positive vibes! You're good for it!
Carol il/oh

PS...sorry if I got on a soap box.  :?


----------



## sassafras123

AZ, fun to see pic of Alan. Love morning glories.
Julie, hope all is calm.
Have to get ready to leave for dr. Appt. Early tomorrow. Knitting, book, list of meds and questions for dr, list of what I want at yarn shop etc.


----------



## sassafras123

NanaCaren, pretty moon.
AZ fun to see pic of Alan.
Have to pack for trip to dr. Tomorrow. Knitting, book, list of meds and questions for dr., list of what I want at yarn store etc.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight was is so pretty. I was out taking photos earlier this evening.


Very pretty.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> You're making up for lost cooking time!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


~~~I did have fun once things got put together....somehow!
The aggravation is the annoying part. I'm just a firm believer of people doing their jobs...whatever it is. Just do it. Same with traffic....I get so annoyed when oncoming traffic stops at a green light and tells me to turn in front of them...why??? :?: :?: Just follow the traffic laws and it will all flow smoothly. oh well...another of my soap boxes.  :? 
Seriously, for a moment....my issues at this point are nothing compared to so many of the brothers & sisters on the KTP...I have been so far behind, so have had lots of reading about many issues. My hearts aches for all...OH how I want that magic wand!!! :lol: Really wish I could wave it and make a difference. I do believe in the power of prayer/positive vibes...keep 'em flowing!

Good grief   :roll: I've rambled on again! Love to all....healing energies to all....{{{hugs}}} everywhere!
Carol il/oh


----------



## martina

Trying to send the photo but not succeeding. Will try again later. Goodnight all, sweet dreams.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Oddball - sorry it is so late on your birthday but I have been off line a good bit of the day.
> 
> I hope you have many many more great birthdays and a wonderfull year.
> 
> Here is another manupulated scene - turned into a wallhanging. enjoy!


This look SO rich! Beautiful! Oh Shirley, you never cease to amaze! Thanks for inspiring us each day.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


Such a man, :-D so handsome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> My one downfall is really salty chips, salt and vinegar so I made sweet potato chips with the mandoline and baked them at 275f for 30 min., and then a little longer, about 10 min. maybe. Just baked till they got crisp all the way through. Had soaked them in hot vinegar water for flavor. Next time I will still do that and sprinkle them with spices.
> ~~~How long do you soak the chips in vinegar? Do you use oil anywhere? What spices might you use?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Poor Seth came in with his latest bike bump. He looks so proud of it too. He got cleaned up and went right back out to make sure his bike still runs. I do have to laugh, maybe he watches too many motoGP and BSB races.   NO idea where he might get it from.


Oh my!!!! :-D true boy, love battle scars.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say
> ENZBY...good to see you. You are beautiful!
> CAROL...God love your heart. I pray this stove will last forever with all the ordeal you had to go through just to get it in. From the picture, looks like you are really giving it a big trial run
> 
> Would you all please remember my best friend, Tricia. She is a breast cancer survivor. She had to have a double mastectomy with reconstruction and ever since her surgery, which has been at least two years, she has had one infection after another. The doctor has never taken her seriously, She saw her gynecologist today and she told her her breast was infected. Tricia told her she had been feeling bad. The doctor called her breast surgeon and he got her right in. He ran blood tests and told her he may have to go back to surgery and have the implant he used in her reconstruction removed and leave it out for a period of time before replacing it. He should have intervened long before now. She has a family history with multiple deaths from cancer. Her parents both died of cancer, so this is a frightening situation for she and her husband.
> Sleep tight sweet sisters and brothers...Betty


~~~can she go to another doctor?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> re: recent events down here- we seem to be on the right path at last!


~~~WAHOO! Oh...SO happy things might seem to be going the right way!!!    Best wishes for you!
CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Will be able to keep up more easily with ktp due tos  loss of employment yet again.
> 
> However, have new skills and will be saving money by making my own fancy soaps and things.


~~~so sorry. Glad you have a positive attitude....and ideas for the future.


----------



## Southern Gal

PurpleFi said:


> Just in case I don't have time in the morning ,I am meeting with some of the KP girls and Miss Pam from the USA in London. So here's a photo of the newly planted flower border


this is going to fill into a beautiful bed. love your garden, thank you so much for sharing, i love to see beautiful yards.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm Hmm... stay as strong as you can (i am giving myself the same advice by the way) It is all very emotionally draining (i know). I also know about the not being able to eat.. but that has improved for me at the moment. Gosh i reckon if we all got together we could make a drama series out of our lives.... :roll:


----------



## Pup lover

And here they are very, oh whats the word I want?, invasive! Once they get started, and they are everywhere in the fields, it is hard to get rid of them. We have pink and blue, which I think the blue looks pink when they are closed up and done blooming. We still have hummingbirds and our dahlias are still blooming even though is cold. They say 90 on Thursday I will be surprised but its happened before! No knitting today, hopefully tomorrow and the rest of the week, Aunt here this weekend hope to have fingerless mitts done for her, am doing two at a time on dpns, two rows on one then the other then two more rows, has been a real battle this time for some reason to get them going and have my count right and not messing something up. Good night, sweet dreams and hugs to all!



NanaCaren said:


> I have not had much luck with morning glories. nasturtiums and gladiolas no problem. They will be a part of my new garden when I get it done. Mums and kale will likely go in it this year.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight was is so pretty. I was out taking photos earlier this evening.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> 
> Dear Gwen! Since I left home this morning to do some shopping and my routine blood test, things have had a definite turn for the better. While I was waiting for the phlebotomist to have her lunch I bumped into Fofoa (the oldest niece) she very kindly bought me my lunch, and we spoke of matters- she has told Lupe to pull her horns in. We agreed that what everyone wants is for Fale to be happy, and while I would like to have him with me, neither can I do that 24/7/365. So the upshot is that I am feeling very much more at ease. It is past 2 p.m., now and I must put away my groceries!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, if you haven't gotten an answer to this question yet: if you had chicken pox, you carry the virus for the shingles but may not actually get the shingles later in life. The problem, of course, is that the pain and possible consequences can be horribly painful and permanent if you do come down with it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am hoping to remember to ask the doctor if it is available here- when I see him Friday. Must write out a list!


----------



## Spider

Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
Love the pictures of Seth, what a cute character!! Those eye lashes are really something.
The bread looks so good. Love homemade bread. Getting to be the time of year for it.
Pontuf, so glad you got into the Dr, praying for good test results.
Julie, hugs to you.
Love the green sweater, great job of knitting.
Gage'smom so glad the offer was a good one, now hope you get another one.
Hugs to all and with the cooler temps. Keep warm.


----------



## cmaliza

I don't think I suggested this, but am very glad it seems to have had a effect. I support it now    :thumbup: :thumbup: Hugs & "wind beneath your wings"! Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Well chicken is in the oven - my glass of wine is poured and DH is in the shower after putzing in the shop - I really need to get some knitting done this evening - haven't picked up the needles in a couple of days and I can tell.... I'm feeling a little "uncentered". I will check in later - I'd like to hear from Pontuf after her MRI today.... and waiting to see if Julie's meet went alright - so ttyl - luv- AZ


still waiting to hear of the conference- but as in my earlier post- had a very nice chance meeting with Fofoa- and feel the olive branch has definitely been offered.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> still waiting to hear of the conference- but as in my earlier post- had a very nice chance meeting with Fofoa- and feel the olive branch has definitely been offered.


That would be wonderful for all of you. It is time for some understanding on their part.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Julie, if you haven't gotten an answer to this question yet: if you had chicken pox, you carry the virus for the shingles but may not actually get the shingles later in life. The problem, of course, is that the pain and possible consequences can be horribly painful and permanent if you do come down with it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And one more thing, if you do get the shingles vaccine, it can actually stimulate an outbreak of shingles. 
I had a very very mild case of shingles some 29-30 years ago. If one has had shingles, the person does not need the vaccination. For anyone to suggest that they do, it is just feeding the money into the drug maker's pocket as well as insurance companies.

Also not being a nay-sayer about the flue vaccination but I went into anaphalactic shock with the vaccine back in 2003. As I am not allergic to eggs, the ER doc said that it could have been anything in the vaccine that caused my anaphalactic shock. As a result, I can not get any vaccination nor any booster shots for the rest of my life as to get one may sound my death knoll.

So it does bear some consideration as to if we really need all these vaccinations in the first place. I have never come down with any of the illnesses or diseases that one gets booster shots and vaccinations against. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope all is calm.
> 
> Much calmer than it has been, thanks Joy! It is also a lovely sunny spring day- although the wind is chill.


----------



## Ezenby

My DH was talking today about having a tractor. Neighbor has one he would like but dont think that will go his way. Keep hoping I said. Your Dh looks like its so good to be back in the saddle.....waaahoo.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WAHOO! Oh...SO happy things might seem to be going the right way!!!    Best wishes for you!
> CArol il/oh


Definitely feeling we have turned the corner after speaking with Fofoa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> Love the pictures of Seth, what a cute character!! Those eye lashes are really something.
> The bread looks so good. Love homemade bread. Getting to be the time of year for it.
> Pontuf, so glad you got into the Dr, praying for good test results.
> Julie, hugs to you.
> Love the green sweater, great job of knitting.
> Gage'smom so glad the offer was a good one, now hope you get another one.
> Hugs to all and with the cooler temps. Keep warm.
> 
> Thanks spider for the hugs, hugs for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> I don't think I suggested this, but am very glad it seems to have had a effect. I support it now    :thumbup: :thumbup: Hugs & "wind beneath your wings"! Carol il/oh
> 
> I wonder who it was ?


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> That would be wonderful for all of you. It is time for some understanding on their part.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really kind of so many to be concerned- I am not used to having lots of friends- life has often left me without- I have lost 7 now to cancer- and that is very hard to make up. (these were people with whom I felt I had an instant rapport- you know when you meet someone and you just know you are friends? and one to dementia) Now it is the Nutcracker Suite- this is wonderful- typing along in rhythm!


~~~Oh Julie.....you have SO many friends here now. You express such a precious personality....I am thrilled to know you via the Internet. One of my son's best friends from undergraduate school is from NZ (so his nickname is Syd):lol: :lol: . I absolutely love this kid, too. He is like a son to me. Love his parents, too. So...I feel a "connection". You have been so honest & open, sharing what difficulties you are going through, BUT, in spite of all that, you continually remember others in their difficulties, and you continue to express a sense of humor! You are one incredible woman! Kudos to you....and all kinds of hugs...group hugs...and as much support as we can give you from here. We wish you the best! Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here it is...

Crusty Bread (simplysogood)

3 cups unbleached all purpose flour
1 3/4 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon Instant or Rapid-rise yeast
1 1/2 cups water

In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, salt and yeast. Add water and mix until a shaggy mixture forms. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and set aside for 12 - 18 hours. Overnight works great. Heat oven to 450 degrees. When the oven has reached 450 degrees place a cast iron pot with a lid in the oven and heat the pot for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, pour dough onto a heavily floured surface and shape into a ball. Cover with plastic wrap and let set while the pot is heating. Remove hot pot from the oven and drop in the dough. Cover and return to oven for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes remove the lid and bake an additional 15 minutes. Remove bread from oven and place on a cooling rack to cool.



Pup lover said:


> Yummy! I think I missed that receipt, the last one I got is Julie's maouri bread will you repost or pm it to me please Gwenie?!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures Sandi!


AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh Julie.....you have SO many friends here now. You express such a precious personality....I am thrilled to know you via the Internet. One of my son's best friends from undergraduate school is from NZ (so his nickname is Syd):lol: :lol: . I absolutely love this kid, too. He is like a son to me. Love his parents, too. So...I feel a "connection". You have been so honest & open, sharing what difficulties you are going through, BUT, in spite of all that, you continually remember others in their difficulties, and you continue to express a sense of humor! You are one incredible woman! Kudos to you....and all kinds of hugs...group hugs...and as much support as we can give you from here. We wish you the best! Carol il/oh


Thanks so much, Carol! New Zealanders certainly travel to many places- yet when I first lived here in 1956, few but the Servicemen and women had been overseas. Of course travel is so much easier now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so good to hear Julie. It sounds as if Fofoa has a much better head on her shoulders than Lupe could ever have and that Lupe may even listen to her. Prayers will continue as I know things are not yet settled but am so happy that it appears to be taking a turn for the best. {{{HUGS}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> 
> Dear Gwen! Since I left home this morning to do some shopping and my routine blood test, things have had a definite turn for the better. While I was waiting for the phlebotomist to have her lunch I bumped into Fofoa (the oldest niece) she very kindly bought me my lunch, and we spoke of matters- she has told Lupe to pull her horns in. We agreed that what everyone wants is for Fale to be happy, and while I would like to have him with me, neither can I do that 24/7/365. So the upshot is that I am feeling very much more at ease. It is past 2 p.m., now and I must put away my groceries!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Anniversary Spider! I hope you and DH had a wonderful day together. You've been married twice as long as my DH and I have been but then we were both in our forties when we wed. 


Spider said:


> Good Evening all, spent the day with my DH. Today was our 40th wedding anniversary.hard to believe. Seems like only yesterday.
> Love the pictures of Seth, what a cute character!! Those eye lashes are really something.
> The bread looks so good. Love homemade bread. Getting to be the time of year for it.
> Pontuf, so glad you got into the Dr, praying for good test results.
> Julie, hugs to you.
> Love the green sweater, great job of knitting.
> Gage'smom so glad the offer was a good one, now hope you get another one.
> Hugs to all and with the cooler temps. Keep warm.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Julie, so glad that you had a good day out and that the fates were working to cross your path with Fofoa today, I say a prayer for her everyday as she has been a help to you and seems to try to reign in Lupe as much as possible. So glad that things are looking better. Hugs for you and Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Spider, I somehow missed that it was your anniversary, Happy Anniversary~!!! Congratulations on 40 years, that is wonderful. I too hope that you had a wonderful day. Hugs to you and DH


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so good to hear Julie. It sounds as if Fofoa has a much better head on her shoulders than Lupe could ever have and that Lupe may even listen to her. Prayers will continue as I know things are not yet settled but am so happy that it appears to be taking a turn for the best. {{{HUGS}}}


thanks so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, so glad that you had a good day out and that the fates were working to cross your path with Fofoa today, I say a prayer for her everyday as she has been a help to you and seems to try to reign in Lupe as much as possible. So glad that things are looking better. Hugs for you and Ringo.


she is a much calmer person, more forgiving. Just so much wiser- not always listened to- certainly by the brother who just died- but that is now all in the past!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> And one more thing, if you do get the shingles vaccine, it can actually stimulate an outbreak of shingles.
> I had a very very mild case of shingles some 29-30 years ago. If one has had shingles, the person does not need the vaccination. For anyone to suggest that they do, it is just feeding the money into the drug maker's pocket as well as insurance companies.
> 
> Also not being a nay-sayer about the flue vaccination but I went into anaphalactic shock with the vaccine back in 2003. As I am not allergic to eggs, the ER doc said that it could have been anything in the vaccine that caused my anaphalactic shock. As a result, I can not get any vaccination nor any booster shots for the rest of my life as to get one may sound my death knoll.
> 
> So it does bear some consideration as to if we really need all these vaccinations in the first place. I have never come down with any of the illnesses or diseases that one gets booster shots and vaccinations against. Zoe


--------------
I guess it is each person's choice. We each have our own 
ideas on this. I personally believe in Vaccinations, My uncle's family refused to allow him to have a Polio shot - he got polio and was the only one in the family - he was in an iron lung for 2 years, and finally medicne advanced far enought that he was able to live in a wheel chair. My parents believed that they would save lives. Rarely any polio now because of vaccines - (Mother was a nurse - Uncle a doctor) so we were always innoculated - we never got a sickness that we had been innoculated for. Cousins did (uncle against them) 3 of them got different things.

We always get the flu shot and we have just been vaccinated for Shingles. no bad after effects. I trust my Doctor. I am just saying that each of us has to decide these things for ourselves.

The advances in medicine have allowed my Husband to have survived two major valve problems that would have killed him if they hadn't learned how to exchange bad valves for new bovine valves -- He was given 3 months without the surgery and since the surgery it has been nearly 5 years and even though on medicine - he is doing extremely well.

I am just saying that I trust what they have learned about many things which have saved lives. I have talked this over my my family doctor, and two doctors who are in my family. They recommend vaccinations with no hesitation. so we got the shots. 
Suddenly there are major cases of measles, even though they were nearly stopped , but it became an issue and many people ignored the suggestions of doctors.

I worry about my GD as her mother doesn't believe in vaccinations, even when the whole school is receiving them, and even though her doctor strongly urges her to get them. It worries us --

As I say - to each their own choice -- I would rather not get shingles if i can avoid them . Pat's mother had them on and off for years and suffered dreadfully. I am pushing anyone to go against their feelings, - but there are two opinions about this -- and I am just expressing mine. In no way am I suggesting anyone get them -- but I am suggesting a discussion with their doctor and to weigh their decision carefully. I agree that some people with certain problems might not be wise to receive a vaccination. I would decide that after I talked to my Physician, and also my Pharmacist who sometimes knows more or as much as a doctor nowadays about medicines and shots. We have a pharmacist who is outstanding - and has the information to back up what he says. He has respect for our Doctor so rarely do they disagree about drugs, or vaccinations.

Sorry for the book -- I just feel that modern medicine saved Pat's life and others we know , so I believe that at least some of the vaccinations out there have value .


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't played that one, I play the pet rescue one but that one makes me crazy too, and I run out of lives much faster on it.


I was playing pet rescue for a while too but i dont like it as much


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Must admit I have spent about £3 on extra plays - my friend says I'm officially a Candycrush wh###!


 :shock: :shock: Gosh you really are addicted! LOL. No way would i pay money to those games though, but i know plenty of people who do LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:
 

> When I walk Ringo the important thing is no uncontrolled dogs- I have encountered a loose Rottweiler, an Alsatian, and a Mastiff roaming in the last year- Ringo would tackle any of those (I did not have him with me , Thank God!) Don't fancy our chances against them though. that is why I am remembering always to take the mobile unless I go no further than next door, either way- he does a lot of 'leg lifting'! I also am remembering to carry the poop bags- there is a fine on that one if you are caught. But several people now have commented on what a nice dog he is (in terms of his looks). There are a lot of schools locally so we encounter a lot of children in our walks. I always stand to one side to show them that I have him under control- and to encourage them not to be frightened. People often ask what he is. He is also allowed to chase next doors cats- untill they run up into one of the trees- I feel that is pay back for all the teasing of him that they do- when they come here to toilet, as they are inclined.


Very good idea to always take your mobile., and i can relate to the cat teasing and toileting at my place too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, its 2pm and i am 20 pages behind still. Lots of chatting been happening i see! Things are still the same here... but really nothing i can do at this stage. I hate being in limbo as i am an action type of person... But at least i am somewhat calmer just now (i guess that would be the antidepressants) and just going along one day at a time.
By the way if anyone wants to add me on facebook feel free to PM me.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> My spirit is soaring and if this doesn't for some reason go through then I know another one will come in. I have to thank all of you for your hugs and positive thoughts and energy. I am not so sure I would be as calm and cool about this whole process if wasn't for all of you . <3 <3 {{{{hugs}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who posted the recipe for Crusty Bread the other day but I got it made and took it out of the oven about 20 minutes ago. About to taste it now. Can you smell it???


Sure can and it looks wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!


Poledra65 said:


> Great picture of your DH! Love the morning glory too. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm hoping that I can get the rest of my flower beds ready for winter in the next couple of weeks. DH has decided it might be time to start doing some painting of the out buildings.....


NanaCaren said:


> I have not had much luck with morning glories. nasturtiums and gladiolas no problem. They will be a part of my new garden when I get it done. Mums and kale will likely go in it this year.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Nope I am not tall, but it is ok. If I was tall I could climb up on the counters to reach things from the top cupboards.
> 
> My favorite helper is here again today. He had to pose for this one.


He is a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> NanaCaren, pretty moon.
> AZ fun to see pic of Alan.
> Have to pack for trip to dr. Tomorrow. Knitting, book, list of meds and questions for dr., list of what I want at yarn store etc.


Thanks Joy I will let him know- good luck tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Julie* so much is happening with you where Fale is concerned. I hope peace and tranquility come your way quickly and that the resolution is what is best for you and also Fale. You are in my prayers
> 
> Dear Gwen! Since I left home this morning to do some shopping and my routine blood test, things have had a definite turn for the better. While I was waiting for the phlebotomist to have her lunch I bumped into Fofoa (the oldest niece) she very kindly bought me my lunch, and we spoke of matters- she has told Lupe to pull her horns in. We agreed that what everyone wants is for Fale to be happy, and while I would like to have him with me, neither can I do that 24/7/365. So the upshot is that I am feeling very much more at ease. It is past 2 p.m., now and I must put away my groceries!
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds very promising!
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure no apology is needed - we all learn things on here that we didn't know - we all share things we do know... it works for us!!


Good photos! I do like the morning glory.. lovely colour. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Very happy to be busy!


Ezenby said:


> My DH was talking today about having a tractor. Neighbor has one he would like but dont think that will go his way. Keep hoping I said. Your Dh looks like its so good to be back in the saddle.....waaahoo.


----------



## sugarsugar

Good Grief it is really bucketing down. :shock: Looks like we might be getting the rain that Darrowill got in Perth.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!


Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures Sandi!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Spider, I somehow missed that it was your anniversary, Happy Anniversary~!!! Congratulations on 40 years, that is wonderful. I too hope that you had a wonderful day. Hugs to you and DH


Best wishes from me too spider!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> still waiting to hear of the conference- but as in my earlier post- had a very nice chance meeting with Fofoa- and feel the olive branch has definitely been offered.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sugar!


sugarsugar said:


> Good photos! I do like the morning glory.. lovely colour. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh dear - well stay dry - you don't have to go out in it do you?


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh dear - well stay dry - you don't have to go out in it do you?


No i am in for the rest of the day. Its easing off already anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Very good idea to always take your mobile., and i can relate to the cat teasing and toileting at my place too :thumbup:


They are very bold until actually confronting him or me, I would have to acknowledge a certain vindictiveness on my part as they bale out, and skedaddle up the trees! We got round the block again this morning, slowly, because the nerve in my hip is playing up, with out encountering any dogs at all- when we go in the opposite direction, I have to cross the road several times, to avoid annoying the resident dogs too much! I am not fond of the exhaust fumes from modern engines- I know it is supposed to be better than the leaded petrols, but there is something in then that does not agree with me.
How is Oscar- still eating your plants?


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> This sounds very promising!


Still waiting- but my telly programs that I watch are starting- so that will distract me! 
How is DH?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very bold until actually confronting him or me, I would have to acknowledge a certain vindictiveness on my part as they bale out, and skedaddle up the trees! We got round the block again this morning, slowly, because the nerve in my hip is playing up, with out encountering any dogs at all- when we go in the opposite direction, I have to cross the road several times, to avoid annoying the resident dogs too much! I am not fond of the exhaust fumes from modern engines- I know it is supposed to be better than the leaded petrols, but there is something in then that does not agree with me.
> How is Oscar- still eating your plants?


Mmm... yes still chomping on a plant here and there now and again. I have used a pastry brush and put on some chilli paste on a few.... we shall see. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm... yes still chomping on a plant here and there now and again. I have used a pastry brush and put on some chilli paste on a few.... we shall see. :roll:


Ringo ate some curried chicken the other day- I have used chilli to stop ants (I now use talcum powder) but had not thought of using it to teach a puppy it's limits!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo ate some curried chicken the other day- I have used chilli to stop ants (I now use talcum powder) but had not thought of using it to teach a puppy it's limits!


When i googled how to stop dog chewing plants... most of them said to use pepper or chilli powder, but of course that blows away or gets washed off in the rain. One of them said to use lemons cut up but i think i have mentioned this before.... Oscar fetches the pieces of lemons :shock: so that didnt work LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> When i googled how to stop dog chewing plants... most of them said to use pepper or chilli powder, but of course that blows away or gets washed off in the rain. One of them said to use lemons cut up but i think i have mentioned this before.... Oscar fetches the pieces of lemons :shock: so that didnt work LOL
> 
> what about sacrificing a leaf or two, and mixing it into something like vaseline, that would adhere to the leaf!?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i googled how to stop dog chewing plants... most of them said to use pepper or chilli powder, but of course that blows away or gets washed off in the rain. One of them said to use lemons cut up but i think i have mentioned this before.... Oscar fetches the pieces of lemons :shock: so that didnt work LOL
> 
> what about sacrificing a leaf or two, and mixing it into something like vaseline, that would adhere to the leaf!?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i guess that might work.... you dont think he will like vaseline?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah i guess that might work.... you dont think he will like vaseline?


Not if you lace it with chilli!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i googled how to stop dog chewing plants... most of them said to use pepper or chilli powder, but of course that blows away or gets washed off in the rain. One of them said to use lemons cut up but i think i have mentioned this before.... Oscar fetches the pieces of lemons :shock: so that didnt work LOL
> 
> what about sacrificing a leaf or two, and mixing it into something like vaseline, that would adhere to the leaf!?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you meant for me to mix the pepper in the vaseline. Sorry i am being a bit dim today.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Not if you lace it with chilli!


Mmm just worked out thats what you meant.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm just worked out thats what you meant.  :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am sitting here chuckling away as i am not usually this dense. LOL . Ah well its good to laugh for a change. Thanks


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> No i am in for the rest of the day. Its easing off already anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Still waiting- but my telly programs that I watch are starting- so that will distract me!
> How is DH?


Feeling pretty good- dr tomorrow-


----------



## AZ Sticks

Time to head to bed - 11pm here and an AM dr appt for DH tomorrow... Talk to you guys tomorrow !


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Time to head to bed - 11pm here and an AM dr appt for DH tomorrow... Talk to you guys tomorrow !


Goodnight. Good luck at doc . :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Feeling pretty good- dr tomorrow-


so glad to hear that!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, do you know? if you have had chickenpox as a child are you likely to get shingles?


I'll add a little to this, chickenpox, shingles and cold sores have the same root virus.


----------



## Pontuf

I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!

Pontuf


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


Oh dear, they are not the best of tests. How are you today otherwise.?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


Sounds like they were being thorough. Would not be my favourite thing- being a bit claustrophobic.
Did they say how long before the results will be available?


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Great picture of your DH! Love the morning glory too. :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely feeling we have turned the corner after speaking with Fofoa.


Do hope that this is the beginning of a better understanding from them, Julie.


----------



## KateB

Happy Anniversary Spider! All the best people were married in 1973! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's not pleasant...but if it helps find out the reason for what's happening, then it's a good thing....wishing you well.


Pontuf said:


> I was in that MRI machine for over 2 hours today!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree

Or 1972!! Sorry I missed your anniversary, Spider. All the best and many many more happy ones.



KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Spider! All the best people were married in 1973! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

A late good morning from Surrey as I have been taking Miss Pam and her DH to pick up a hire car. They are going to have a look at the Cotswolds and Stonehenge. 
It is nice and bright today and no rain!

I am way behind on catch up, so sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.

Photos for Wednesday....


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Spider! All the best people were married in 1973! :lol:


And some 5 years earlier!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Sugarsugar, Wednesday hugs coming your way. x


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Sugarsugar, Wednesday hugs coming your way. x


Thanks, good morning and lovely photos again. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Do hope that this is the beginning of a better understanding from them, Julie.


Me too!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, sending you loads of hugs. x


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, good morning and lovely photos again. :thumbup:


Thanks Sugar x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you loads of hugs. x


I'll have to have my wheel barrow beside me soon, so I can carry all the hugs with me! What are all your new edging plants?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to have my wheel barrow beside me soon, so I can carry all the hugs with me! What are all your new edging plants?


Mostly creeping thyme and a few sedums.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Mostly creeping thyme and a few sedums.


That will be lovely for the occasional footstep on the thyme if it overflows! I've always mean't to have thyme in a path- also love mints for that purpose.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Yes, errors are made everywhere. When I was at dr last week she asked me about a medicine that was in my chart, she didn't know what it was and neither did I. She looked it up and it was an antipsychotic that is not readily available, thankfully it was my regular dr who knows I am not psychotic and not a new dr I had to convince it was error!!!


Several years ago when I had been in rehab for a few days, the nurse brought around my meds one morning and there was a pill in the cup that I knew I didn't normally take. I asked her what it was. It was a heart medication. I told her to go back and check my chart to be sure she was giving me the right medicine. I've never had a heart problem. Sure enough it was for someone else.
JuneK


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201508-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

